# Official Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Can't remember the last time I was this excited for Raw. 

Hoping it's Jericho.

Looking forward to Ziggler v Punk match and possible Brodus debut.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It begins bitches.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah, I'm making this bitch early.
> 
> So tonight is the night we officially find out who is coming back. My guess originally was Taker but now I'm going with Jericho. I hope it's Jericho.
> 
> ...


Tomorrow...


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Can't we just use the other gigantic thread we have over there? I'd rather have one huge shitstorm to watch and laugh at than multiple different shitstorms happening in different threads. That'd make it much harder to follow.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Can't wait for the Funkman to be behind the whole It Begins stuff trolling us all.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It's going to be Skip Sheffield/Ryback.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Chris Jericho.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Alot to look forward to for Raw.

Cena-Kane stuff continuing
R-Truth is back(maybe he'll cut a promo?)
WWE title match in main event

And something about someone returning....


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

can't wait .....

ahmed johnson


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*






That being said, I'm leaning towards Jericho now!


----------



## Punkofpersonality (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I think its jericho but im ready to be let down


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Whoever or whichever people are returning, I expect this to be big.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Just one thing: Whoever it is, please do not ruin 'the moment' Cole whatever you do. Preferably just stay silent. (or draft in JR for a night so he gets to call the title match and the return)


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Jeritrollololol.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

My fingers are crossed for Shane/Steph although it's highly unlikely. WWE have done a great job to keep this thing under wraps and as has already been said, I haven't looked forward to a RAW this much for a LONG time.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



just1988 said:


> That being said, I'm leaning towards Jericho now!


That Shane Mcmahon idea is a great idea, its just I would prefer a wrestler to come back. As someone like Shane can only do so much.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I actually hope it's _not_ Jericho and it BETTER NOT be Taker.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I just want it to be anyone but Taker or Jericho. Redundant bitches are redundant. I haven't cared at all since the first promo.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

i am pretty bumped for that raw and i do hope its not taker


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Can't wait for William Regals epic return to raw.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Looks like the road to Wrestlemania begins tomorrow since Undertaker is returning.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

if it's taker, prob won't watch WWE till RR.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Chris Jericho this is something I'm sure of! Will taker also return?! IDK!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It's most likely Taker. Hardly doubt it's Jericho.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Punk vs Ziggler 2, classic written all over it.I imagine Ziggler wins by DQ, due to the arrival of the mystery Wrestler from the it begins hype videos.Also what else will Kane do, to get that heel in Cena to come out.Should be a Raw we remember ten years for now.


----------



## malcolmx (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'm sure there will be more than one return and I'm sure Jericho is one of them.. Can't wait. And it probably would and should occur during the Punk Vs Ziggler match.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

If it's Undertaker I might facepalm so hard I kill myself.


----------



## TheComment (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Jericho, Undertaker, whoever. I don't really mind who it is. With the Ziggler and Punk match, and the Kane and Cena storyline continuing (that I actually like), it's gonna be a great show. I'm stoked.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

If ya smell what Y2J is cookin'.


----------



## Napoleon Bonaparte (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Really hope it's The Undertaker. 

Jericho is a nobody, and most certainly not a 'force'.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

They should of saved Kane til tonight. And debuted Brodius Clay tonight. Then have the videos lead to Y2J....have him feud with Punk....have Triple H come down and "break it up" and then.....GONG lights go out....

That'd be an optimal start to the 2012 year. Now if this event was simply in NYC or Boston and not in, where is it - Kansas City? Eugh...


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I don't know who's coming in, but I can't wait to wake up tomorrow morning and read all the shit people will write here. 

My money's on Jericho, but the fact that he keeps commenting about this "It Begins" thing on twitter's making me doubt. It ain't Undertaaker (I can't imagine him uploading videos on Youtube) or Steph & Shane (if they wanna take over, they take over, no need for all this cryptic crap) or Lesnar (still under contract with UFC, though if WWE reached an agreement with Dana and it's him, I'll mark like a bitch).




Napoleon Bonaparte said:


> Really hope it's The Undertaker.
> 
> *Jericho is a nobody*, and most certainly not a 'force'.


LOL


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Why has this thread been created? Were the other 500 pages of discussion not enough? :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Napoleon Bonaparte said:


> Really hope it's The Undertaker.
> 
> *Jericho is a nobody,* and most certainly not a 'force'.


You're doing a fantastic job of establishing your credibility around here IMO.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Donald Trump


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



chrispepper said:


> Why has this thread been created? Were the other 500 pages of discussion not enough? :lmao




This one is for the RAW show. The other one is solely for the "It Begins" thing.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Lastier said:


> Can't wait for the Funkman to be behind the whole It Begins stuff trolling us all.


If he wants to draw heat. That aint bad.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Brock Lesnar returning, now that would be incredible.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I really look forward to RAW on a whole tomorrow night. It could end up being a really good episode.

We have the 'It Begins' stuff going on, hopefully it turns out to be Jericho. Although it being Steph/Shane wouldnt be so bad. I'll be pretty disapointed if it's Undertaker (again) or Vince or someone who doesnt matter like Skip Sheffield. So a Jericho return would be welcomed, and a feud with Punk would also be welcomed.

Also REALLY looking forward to the WWE Title match. Hope it doesnt go on first like Miz/Morrison did last year, it should be in the main event slot. Should get about 15 minutes which would be awesome. The match could be fantastic, although I dont want this to be it. I want it to continue and want another match between the two at the rumble. So I'm hoping for a Jericho debut to end the match in no contest, or something else. 

R-Truth attacking Miz like he did last week would be fine too. I have no problem with seeing Miz get destroyed on a weekly basis, even if it is at the hands of R-Truth. Miz will ultimately win the feud and move on, but it could be fun while it's going on. So the follow up to that feud could be interesting.

Hopefully we see more Bryan and more Ryder on this show too. I look forward to it.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'll be shocked if it's not the Undertaker.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Kinda low chance but it would be insane if it wasn't jericho (the obvious answer) and was brock lesnar cause he just retired from boxing.
I mean it kinda makes sense since he's in the latest WWE game.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Sorry Punk. I'm here for mah boy D-Ziggler.


----------



## malcolmx (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Deebow said:


> I'll be shocked if it's not the Undertaker.


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



WadeBarrettMark said:


> brock lesnar cause he just retired from boxing.



UFC (MMA)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Freeloader said:


> They should of saved Kane til tonight. And debuted Brodius Clay tonight. Then have the videos lead to Y2J....have him feud with Punk....have Triple H come down and "break it up" and then.....GONG lights go out....
> 
> That'd be an optimal start to the 2012 year. Now if this event was simply in NYC or Boston and not in, where is it - Kansas City? Eugh...


Memphis! Main event is probably gonna be jerry lawler vs michael cole in a who gives a fuck on a pole match inside an electrified steel cage.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

can't wait for this Raw literally pumped the fuck up!


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

does anyone know what the crowd in Memphis are usually like? Don't want boring silence throughout and especially when the itbegins returns shit happens fpalm


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It's either Jericho or Taker, I'm going with Taker. The guy is referred to as 'a force' and almost supernatural, so there's no prizes for guessing which of the two fits that. 

I'm hoping for Shane McMahon or Brock Lesnar. Long-shots, but the possibilities are obviously amazing.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Would be awesome if Stephanie came back with Brodus or Skip, they'd sure be in for a big push.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

For some reason the thought of Paul Heyman popped into my head and I realized that I'd like that. Promos don't suggest it in any way but I think it'd be cool.

Plus if he was to be part of the company I'm sure the writing would be a tad better. Doubt any of this will happen though.

Pumped for Raw though.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

At first I was trying to be a bit ignorant towards who it could possibly be and just kind of kick back and enjoy the videos. Then, I couldn't help myself and I started to wonder who it was. I'm at the point that I really do like the videos and it gives a bit of hope that creative is moving in the right direction. But, I can't think of one single person that can actually live up to it all.

Then I thought about could two, or three or four horsemen live up to that hype. No, that would be dumb in this day and age. Sorry, I like the vids and they brought a lot of mystery with them but regardless of who it is I don't think he/she them will live up to the hype.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

*"*_IT - IT'S...Christian._*"*


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Ok been lurking enough for the last few days! I cant wait for this weeks Raw show, not only for the obvious It Begins reveal but also the Punk vs Ziggler match; Ive been really impressed with Zigglers in ring work, and im really glad hes getting a push now and i think this could be a really strong match with Punk (though probably interrupted by the reveal i guess) I havent looked forward to a show this much for ages (i guess disappointment is inevitable)and not just for the It Begins stuff but for the rest of the show as well (hoping Lawler vs Cole is not televised though)


----------



## itbeginstoday (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Brye said:


> For some reason the thought of Paul Heyman popped into my head and I realized that I'd like that. Promos don't suggest it in any way but I think it'd be cool.
> 
> Plus if he was to be part of the company I'm sure the writing would be a tad better. Doubt any of this will happen though.
> 
> Pumped for Raw though.


Paul Heyman crossed my mind too. The way the kid talked, somehow, reminded me of his promo style. IDK why and IDK how, but it did :lmao

I would mark if he came in alongside Skip and Brodus, entering some monster heels to take over the company, to ultimately enter Lesanr and have him feud against Punk, a guy who he selected to be the future of the WWE but who refuses to work for his stable.

I know I'm dreaming


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

This RAW has the potential to be great. It looks packed.

But be ready for the return to be Triple H, and for Ziggler/Punk to end in a pre match DQ by Swagger run in


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Amber B said:


> I just want it to be anyone but Taker or Jericho. Redundant bitches are redundant. I haven't cared at all since the first promo.


Wut? We don't know what exactly this gimmick will be like.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

All I know is, after it's revealed a lot of people will find a way to be disappointed lol

Anyway I reckon it will be Taker or Jericho. This build up is way too big for someone like Brodus. Way too big.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

*I don't think it's Taker... I don't hope it's Jericho... I want it to be a huge surprise.

I've also read today that Jericho wrote the following on Twitter: "So obvious the 1/2-12 mystery man is Brock Lesnar. That fight was a joke." and then added the hashtag #ufcisfixed, referring to the fact that he believes that Lesnar took a dive against Alistair Overeem so that he could retire and return to WWE... My opinion is simple: Is he returning?? Possibly not, but it would be awesome. Did I believe he took a dive?? No f'ing way.*


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Imagine it is Eric bischoff :lmao


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Knowing WWE and their history of letdowns, it'll probably be Brodus Clay.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

The Funkman's idea of a practical joke  he would quite possibly get more heat by announcing no-one is actually returning than anyone did in the whole of 2011


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



JuulDK said:


> *I don't think it's Taker... I don't hope it's Jericho... I want it to be a huge surprise.
> 
> I've also read today that Jericho wrote the following on Twitter: "So obvious the 1/2-12 mystery man is Brock Lesnar. That fight was a joke." and then added the hashtag #ufcisfixed, referring to the fact that he believes that Lesnar took a dive against Alistair Overeem so that he could retire and return to WWE... My opinion is simple: Is he returning?? Possibly not, but it would be awesome. Did I believe he took a dive?? No f'ing way.*


Doubt it. I reckon Jericho is saying that to keep attention off him because it is in fact him. You would be a fool to think it's Lesnar. He is under contract despite his retirement. These promos have gone on for a while. You can't just negotiate with Lesnar when he is under contract, retirement or no retirement.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Y....2.....JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY WILL.... BE.... BAAAAAAACKKKKKKKKK!!!

I'm so excited, but if it's anybody not named Y2J, I'll be extremely disappointed. Plus the Kane vs Cena storyline is really interesting. Just don't fuck up with one of these crappy "Rise Above Hate" promos and Cena squashing Kane.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

*


BTNH said:



Doubt it. I reckon Jericho is saying that to keep attention off him because it is in fact him. You would be a fool to think it's Lesnar. He is under contract despite his retirement. These promos have gone on for a while. You can't just negotiate with Lesnar when he is under contract, retirement or no retirement.

Click to expand...

I agree, because I also thought to myself that it was probably just a way for Jericho to try and keep the attention off him. But maybe there's a small part of me that just wishes that it's true, because I'm seriously not hoping that it'll be Jericho. Jericho has returned a couple of times after a while with promos now. The same with Taker. I'm hoping to be blown away by surprise.

BUT... if Dana White could somehow be payed to let Brock wrestle while he's under contract even though he's retired, or let someone buy him out of the contract and make it worth White's while to let him go, McMahon could easily do it if he wanted too *


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

25 Hours


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



JuulDK said:


> *
> 
> I agree, because I also thought to myself that it was probably just a way for Jericho to try and keep the attention off him. But maybe there's a small part of me that just wishes that it's true, because I'm seriously not hoping that it'll be Jericho. Jericho has returned a couple of times after a while with promos now. The same with Taker. I'm hoping to be blown away by surprise.
> 
> BUT... if Dana White could somehow be payed to let Brock wrestle while he's under contract even though he's retired, or let someone buy him out of the contract and make it worth White's while to let him go, McMahon could easily do it if he wanted too *


This is almost word-for-word what I was going to write, the only difference being that I'd love it to be Jericho.

Re: Lesnar, I really think it's too early for him, but I do think White would be reasonable if Lesnar asked him if he could retire due to bad health. It's clear that Lesnar has no interest further competing in MMA but, if anything, a Lesnar return to WWE would actually help publicise the UFC significantly more than Brock just fading into retirement would.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

*


Punkatron said:



This is almost word-for-word what I was going to write, the only difference being that I'd love it to be Jericho.

Re: Lesnar, I really think it's too early for him, but I do think White would be reasonable if Lesnar asked him if he could retire due to bad health. It's clear that Lesnar has no interest further competing in MMA but, if anything, a Lesnar return to WWE would actually help publicise the UFC significantly more than Brock just fading into retirement would.

Click to expand...

I 100% agree with that. And let me clarify one thing... It's not that I don't like Jericho. I just want it to be a huge jaw-dropping surprise, more than I want it to be something that's been done time and time again.*


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Still think it's amazing it hasn't been leaked. There must only be like, 3 people that know.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Its obviously STING.


----------



## mr bigglesworth (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Maybe undertaker, jericho and brock in a stable with stephanie as manager. I'm pretty sure everyone would be happy then.


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



WordsWordsWords said:


> Still think it's amazing it hasn't been leaked. There must only be like, 3 people that know.


Dana White - Brock Lesnar - Vinnie Mac.


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

i want it to be y2j
but then again, i'd love it to be someone unexpected also.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Punk,Jericho,Vince


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



cbcruz said:


> Dana White - Brock Lesnar - Vinnie Mac.


and the whole WWE management,backstage,wrestlers,divas,producers of the show,etc.....JUST them



BTW. it's ABA Undertaker,he gave me a call last Thursday :flip


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I just realized why ABA Taker would make more sense than the deadman.

Shorter, much shorter hair now, no?


----------



## Ketamine (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Hopefully its jericho but knowing the wwe they would pull of some shit like having ryfag or skip "the nexus sidekick" sheffield.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

So have those vingettes had any CLUES For who will be returning or are they just there to be neat and Silent Hilly?


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

just hope it's not some shitty minor wrestlers like that nxt guy Ship Skiffild(or whatever his fucking name is) or that fat guy Brodus Clay,they are not worthy of this much hype for return..........this has to BE BIG!


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I can't wait for ShockMaster to return its going to be awesome.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Cannot wait. Whoever it is, I'm really hoping this is the start of a new, more exciting direction for the company.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I have a gut feeling it's Taker..If it is im switching the channel


----------



## TOXiiC (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'm so excited for RAW tomorrow, I can't even.


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



RatedRviper said:


> BTW. it's ABA Undertaker,he gave me a call last Thursday :flip


But I got a text from Kevin Nash just last night. He said it's The New Age Outlaws!!!!

wk


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Official Guess Chris Jericho


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

If I hear the sound of the drums then "Dead Man Walking.. your gonna pay" and Undertaker comes out on the bike.. I'm gonna mark out. Just saying this now.


----------



## Marquette (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



BTNH said:


> If I hear the sound of the drums then "Dead Man Walking.. your gonna pay" and Undertaker comes out on the bike.. I'm gonna mark out. Just saying this now.


Agree, this is the best possible scenario other than Brock which obviously isn't happening.


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



DoubleAwesome said:


> I have a gut feeling it's Taker..If it is im switching the channel


i already have a suicide pack/deal with me and a bunch of friends if its undertaker... i love him, but i will scream really loud if its him and he comes back for 2 days and leaves. UGH omg !


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



BTNH said:


> If I hear the sound of the drums then "Dead Man Walking.. your gonna pay" and Undertaker comes out on the bike.. I'm gonna mark out. Just saying this now.


I going to jump off a roof. with my death note saying "Undertaker-it begins- I end 1/2/2012"


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



SL said:


> The Funkman's idea of a practical joke  he would quite possibly get more heat by announcing no-one is actually returning than anyone did in the whole of 2011


That would be hilarious, I can just imagine the rage.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It would be hysterical if it ended up being Morrison.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Underscore said:


> Cannot wait. Whoever it is, I'm really hoping this is the start of a new, more exciting direction for the company.




We had 2 really big chances at that in 2011 and WWE botched them both. So...I'll be cautiously optimistic. My only real hope is that its a big returning name who ends up in the WWE title feud at Mania. So...if Taker or Jericho fills that role thats fine. I'm not a fan of Brock at all so I couldn't care less if he returned, and no one else really fits the bill of a big return.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Starbuck said:


> It begins bitches.












You have my attention, Punk better watch his ass. Gonna be a great Raw for sure. But if Taker.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I haven't been this excited for a Raw in years. Raw has been pretty garbage all year long besides a few highlights here and there but this is the most hyped I've ever been for a Raw considering Punk\Ziggler has potential to be an excellent match, Brodus Clay debut can turn into something nice, and hopefully Chris Jericho's return. I have very high expectations and actually don't really know exactly what my expectations should be. Don't fail me WWE...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Guys I just got a call from the WWE HQ in Bridgeport. They said its HHH and the McMahon family excluding linda and Shane.

Thought I would share this.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I have an idea! 
What if the person returning is the Undertaker? and then they have someone else unexpectedly return, like maybe, Triple H? They stare each other down, and set up a match for wrestlemania. Thoughts????


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'm really looking forward for Raw tomorrow night but with that being said I'm prepared for a huge letdown


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

RVD obviously


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



[email protected] said:


> I have an idea!
> What if the person returning is the Undertaker? and then they have someone else unexpectedly return, like maybe, Triple H? They stare each other down, and set up a match for wrestlemania. Thoughts????


Yeah, sounds great, Then they have a good match at WM, with Taker just winning, but the deadman has to leave through medics, he then doesn't appear for nearly 9 months, these promos can start running 6 weeks before he returns, each week getting a new one. On the 4th week, HHH can cut a promo, Maybe after the match they had gets a slammy or something, about how he officially ended the streak as Taker was no where to be seen, whilst he has been winning matches, Then Taker returns after 6 weeks of epic promos, where everyone thinks it is someone else, maybe jericho, and has another match with HHH, what you reckon? We could form the creative team?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

My bet lies with -


----------



## Commander Sheppard (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Don't care who is revealed to be the mystery man, just happy to be excited about something surprising in wrestling.


----------



## ArmyOfLove (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

5-6 weeks of promos for Jericho's debut.
5-6 weeks of promos for Jericho's 2nd coming.
5-6 weeks of "it begins".

See the pattern?


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I will never see why the IWC goes nuts for Jericho, he's a decent midcarder but this is silly, i mean how many times does this clown deserve "mystery" returns.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Ecoces said:


> I will never see why the IWC goes nuts for Jericho,* he's a decent midcarder* but this is silly, i mean how many times does this clown deserve "mystery" returns.


....Ban this guy.....Like now


----------



## Fishsticks (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Ecoces said:


> I will never see why the IWC goes nuts for Jericho, he's a decent midcarder but this is silly, i mean how many times does this clown deserve "mystery" returns.


Everyone is entitled to an opinion






























except you!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Can't wait to hear this music hit tomorrow night:






*Knock, Knock...*


----------



## Wryder (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Ecoces said:


> I will never see why the IWC goes nuts for Jericho, he's a decent midcarder but this is silly, i mean how many times does this clown deserve "mystery" returns.



I hate you.

Jericho is one of the best all-around talents the business has ever seen. Arguments can only be made for a handful of talents that they are better than Jericho.


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

There have been only two raws in recent times that exceeds my excitement than this one :the raw after the shoot,raw after MITB


----------



## Coconette7 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

HERE COMES THE MONEY... HERE COMES THE MONEY...
MONEY, MONEY, MONEY, MONEY, MONEY.!! :shocked:


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Knock Knock

Who's There?

Eddie

Eddie Who?

Eddie breaks into tears because his moms Alzheimers has gotten to the point where she can no longer remember who he is


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'd be surprised if it was Jericho, he'd only be returning for a short stint because of his band commitments (like, from now until Wrestlemania) and it seems odd for WWE to put so many weeks of tapes into something like that. Not saying I wouldn't be happy, but I'm guessing it will be someone I don't expect nor care about.

Unless it's Dean Ambrose :side:

Edit: I'll be missing it live too, which kind of sucks.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I keep telling you guys, it's Batista. He's returning under his old Leviathan gimmick from OVW, aka the best gimmick ever.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

*HOPE....Dream.....Legacy.......Fear......*

Kane does a promo on hate, how the darkness is coming back, How personal fears are the future.......Then....

The lights go off in the arena.

Blank dark.............Crowd gets louder and louder as the lights are still off, without a sound.........

_A White spotlight hovers over the ring, over kane............Titantron turns on, and shows nothing but a CROW....flashing...It begins..._.

Coming down from behind kane......A man wearing a white mask.....A man who is the "light", fighting the "dark" in kane.

*The screen flickers, turns white, and a faint laugh in the background...sadistically....fades away.*

Kane turns around, and the white masked Man is not there anymore.....Kane is confused....

The Lights come back on.....Focusing on the titan tron....This music is played while the raw fades slowly onto next week.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=834yPMhVEc8


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Really excited for Raw this week, gonna watch it like it's live on Wednesday instead of looking up the results like I usually do.

I'm mostly looking forward to it begins but Punk vs Ziggler should be a great match.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Only options I see are:

1) Taker
-He's usually involved in all this creepy, dark, mystical shit, but I don't see WWE using this massive marketing campaign to excited and intrigue people just to bring Taker back...again. It's too early anyway. Taker doesn't have much to contribute. TBH, Taker doesn't need to be hyped. All he has to do is show up at the right time against the right person and it's a money match for WM. I don't see WWE investing so much for so little.

2) Jericho
-I see it, but I don't. Jericho has always said that if he comes back he wants to do something new, fresh, innovative, and unprecedented. It's possible Jericho could come back with some kind of dark gimmick, but I don't see Jericho doing something like that. Besides, with all of his other commitments he'd be working a limited schedule most likely just for the RTWM so again I doubt WWE would invest so much for so little.

3) Skip Sheffield aka Ryback
-He's been talked about on the net for a while now and with footage of him and his new gimmick surfacing it seems like he could be the next big thing. Thing is, I don't see WWE using hype this big for an unknown. It has to be the return of someone big and someone who will stick around for a while so I don't see it being Taker or Jericho nor Ryback. I'm truly stumped.

Sleeper pick: Dean Ambrose
-His gimmick fits the description, but I still see it being a return of a former superstar.

Should be a good Raw though. Punk/Ziggles, Cena/Kane development, "It Begins", AND Brodus Clay. A lot of people sleeping on Clay's return since WWE keeps "pulling the plug" but I'm thinking he'll actually debut tonight.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

^^ wow that wwe 12 video idea....brilliant as hell


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Have you guys ever thought about "IT BEGINS" might be the official day of Cena's heel turn??


----------



## Wryder (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Holy fuckballs, if Jericho did what's outlined in that video, I'd shit all over myself.


----------



## Making Miztory (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

People would probably notice the roughly 10 inch(probably more) difference in height, no? Not to mention overall build.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

There ain't no grave... can hold my... body down.

Putting my money on The Undertaker. Why? Because creepy videos = Undertaker. It's the WWE, guys. Did you expect unpredictability?


----------



## buzzharvey22 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

so pumped up for raw tonight!!


----------



## Making Miztory (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Scrotey Loads said:


> There ain't no grave... can hold my... body down.
> 
> Putting my money on The Undertaker. Why? Because creepy videos = Undertaker. It's the WWE, guys. Did you expect unpredictability?


They can be wildly unpredictable at times, and these videos are so ambiguous that it's really up in the air. Besides, aside from being creepy, nothing in the videos suggest Taker. If it wasn't for the fact that everyone knows he's coming back soon enough, and the huge video package from last year surrounding his return, he wouldn't even be much of a candidate.

Still not completely sold on Jericho, though, mainly because I don't completely buy into all the symbolism. Yeah, it fits, but like the scorpion last year, a lot of the symbolism could be there to fuck with people(like the globe, the ball, the disappearing maple leaf, etc.) and I'm more interested in what's being said. Granted, that fits for Jericho too, but I think the girl in the video might actually represent a woman, not Punk. But we'll see, I guess.


----------



## Jed Bartlet (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Phil5991 said:


>


That reminds me of the DX BBQ


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I love that the element of surprise is still intact for once. (unlike Jericho's last return and 2-21-11)

Break the walls dooooown!


----------



## jerichoholic01 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Just watched Brocks UFC fight. Clearly that op he had has left him unable to compete. So it wouldn't be beyond the realms of possibilities that despite being under contract UFC Chiefs have agreed some sort of deal with WWE in order to cut their losses as I can't see him being the draw he once was for UFC now. That said these promos started way before his fight so that doesn't quite add up therefore unlikely to be Brock returning on raw this monday unless it was some sort of make or break farewell fight? I don't know enough about UFC to be honest whether they would have that type of mind set. Oh well we will all know this time tomorrow!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Its either:
Goldberg
Brock Lesnar
Shaneomac
Heyman
...MUHAMAD HASSAN MAYBE YOU NEVER KNOW
Batista
Billy Kidman
Ultimo Dragon
Ravens Gimmick
Al Snows Mannequin head
NATHAN JONES HOLY SHIT NATHAN JONES 2012 NATHAN JONES 2012


Then theres the ever so obvious Jericho and The Undercaca


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



TheAverageGuy said:


> Its either:
> Goldberg
> Brock Lesnar
> Shaneomac
> ...



What a shite list. You missed out Sting.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Taker or Jericho


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Just found this, looks like Takers face.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Bullydully said:


> Just found this, looks like Takers face.


Oh man :lmao


----------



## Fishsticks (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

not ripping on you man, but that picture has been posted and talked about probably 30 plus times in the other thread dedicated to "It Begins"


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Well tbf.. it does look like early undertaker face. :/


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I really hope its a complete dissapointment, i.e skip shiffield , i have no faith in wwe so i'd rather they just completely fuck it up just to see the reactions.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Fishsticks said:


> not ripping on you man, but that picture has been posted and talked about probably 30 plus times in the other thread dedicated to "It Begins"


Lol I somehow never come across it till now. It's maybe because I don't happen to view that thread 24/7.


----------



## Fishsticks (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Fire at Heart said:


> I really hope its a complete dissapointment, i.e skip shiffield , i have no faith in wwe so i'd rather they just completely fuck it up just to see the reactions.


Yeah, then I wanna totally like listen to some Emo music, and cut my arms, then maybe write some poetry. Maybe then I will head to Hot Topic and flirt with the underagers and show them my badass The Cure tattoo.


----------



## Fishsticks (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Bullydully said:


> Lol I somehow never come across it till now. It's maybe because I don't happen to view that thread 24/7.


I know and Im not ripping you  
Just wanted to give you the heads up before some people start flamming.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Justin Bieber says the fans will be screwed tonight :


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

obv Taker vignette is obv


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Bullydully said:


> Just found this, looks like Takers face.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Whoever it is, the announce team is going to downplay it so hard it would make Todd Grisham proud.

"It's... Jericho...(yawn)"


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Bullydully said:


> Just found this, looks like Takers face.


It looks more like Sting imo.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



peowulf said:


> Whoever it is, the announce team is going to downplay it so hard it would make Todd Grisham proud.
> 
> "It's... Jericho...(yawn)"


They don't even try anymore lol. Michael Cole saves all his energy towards yelling "WE HAVE A NEW CHAMPION!" every time someone gets pinned in a title match.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I had my days mixed up with New Year, and thought Raw was last night. 

In my haste to download Raw and stay away from spoilers I just went onto google and typed in Download Raw 2-1-2012. Imagine my surprise when I'm met with a video of, "BROCK LESNAR RETURNS TO WWE ON RAW!!!" I was gob-smacked, amazed, sad because I spoiled it, and most of all very very happy.

Then I realised I was a day early and the video was fan made from ages ago. .

Now I feel sad and stupid....


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/sched.php?sdate=01/02/2012 Why is raw not labeld as a pg show?


----------



## dAs_sHMu (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Hey Guys, greetings from germany 

Is it normal that the RAW Supershow tonight still not rated?

Maybe the end of the PG-Era fpalm


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Mst said:


> http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/sched.php?sdate=01/02/2012 Why is raw not labeld as a pg show?


That is a fantastic spot! Maybes it is the end of the PG rating?

"End of the world as you know it" would fit right in with this theory. 

Also find it strange that they are showing the 'hacked' it begins video on the webpage once you have clicked Monday Night Raw.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

*


Mst said:



http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/sched.php?sdate=01/02/2012 Why is raw not labeld as a pg show?

Click to expand...

Awesome spotted mate! It has to mean that the PG era ends tonight! That would be so awesome!*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



JuulDK said:


> *
> 
> Awesome spotted mate! It has to mean that the PG era ends tonight! That would be so awesome!*


Or.. it was just a minor human error?


----------



## dAs_sHMu (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



JuulDK said:


> *
> 
> Awesome spotted mate! It has to mean that the PG era ends tonight! That would be so awesome!*


Does it make sence that they spoil themself ?


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

*


zkorejo said:



Or.. it was just a minor human error?

Click to expand...

Could be  That's why I said "That would be awesome" instead of "That's awesome" *


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



JuulDK said:


> *
> 
> Could be  That's why I said "That would be awesome" instead of "That's awesome" *


Lol.. but yea.. that would be awesome.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



zkorejo said:


> Or.. it was just a minor human error?


Then why do the rest of the shows have ratings? Plus Raw has been a TV-PG rating for years now they could hardly mistake it for something else/not give it a rating at all.

Maybes the It Begin's videos will come to a conclusion right at the beginning of Raw before the TV-PG rating icon appears and maybes say TV-14? Fuck me I would mark out


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Oh man, if it's Taker, I think he is gonna get some legit heat.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Y2J
Brodus Clay
Dean Ambrose
Skip Sheffield

Is Evolution V2.0

It begins... I would mark


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

both taker and jericho will return tonight...caliing it


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I wonder how many "Thats it?" we are gonna get after the show is over :hmm:


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Y2J
> Brodus Clay
> Dean Ambrose
> Skip Sheffield
> ...


That would be simply amazing.

Though i'd prefer if Jericho came with a rock star gimmick and have both Skip & Brodus as bodyguards and Dean as his manager of sorts, and call the entire group the Entourage.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Slimm Doc said:


> Then why do the rest of the shows have ratings? Plus Raw has been a TV-PG rating for years now they could hardly mistake it for something else/not give it a rating at all.
> 
> Maybes the It Begin's videos will come to a conclusion right at the beginning of Raw before the TV-PG rating icon appears and maybes say TV-14? Fuck me I would mark out


I like. Never gonna happen though!


----------



## Hazart (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

What we need is a Russo Swerve. Bring in Jericho dressed as Sting.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Places like bestbuy and wherever else sells televisions will be rubbing their hands if it's anyone but Chris Jericho, what with the amount of people who will throw theirs out of the window, especially if it ends up being Taker.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I don't get why a simple TV rating change would get someone to mark out. It's not going to make the show better or have a huge impact.

I'd laugh if they changed it to TV-G to get the reaction on here.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Marv95 said:


> I don't get why a simple TV rating change would get someone to mark out. *It's not going to make the show better* or have a huge impact.


Could be a step in the right direction and would stop goofy stuff happening.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Shaun_27 said:


> Could be a step in the right direction and would stop goofy stuff happening.


Except it was goofy and atrocious in 2007 and it was TV-14.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Hazart said:


> What we need is a Russo Swerve. Bring in Jericho dressed as Sting.


With an MMA Gimmick and Untertaker like powers.

Killing 4 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

There's a topic for the It Begins videos, its dumb having all the talk about it in the Raw topic. 

Excited for Punk v. Ziggler tonight, and whatever Kane does to Cena next!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

if he was going to be spotted anyway why not traveling later on the day? why this early?


----------



## Sxe108 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I sure as hell hope its Jericho, or I'm going to be very very very disappointed tonight lol.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Hazart said:


> What we need is a Russo Swerve. Bring in Jericho dressed as Sting.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I got my tissues, and megaphone ready so I can announce who is coming back to raw. to my neighborhood tonight


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I really want Punk to be the champ for awhile. Like past Wrestlemania. I could see Dolph winning tonight though to set up Dolph V Punk for the title at WM. That or Punk winning tonight but Dolph winning the Rumble setting up a rematch at WM. Just wondering what everyones opinion is? The Punk/Dolph match a few weeks ago was awesome.


----------



## Little_Jimmy95 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Can't wait for the return of the Anonymous Raw General Manager!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

The 2nd Day of 2012 is already here! Time just flies! 
itbegins tonight! I'm past hyped and excited! I just want the next 9 hours to hurry up!!!!!
Punk vs. Ziggler
Kane/Cena
It's impossible for this RAW to suck, seriously!
Not that I don't think WWE could make it suck, but there's just no way they do. 
This RAW has everything lined up to be absolute epicosity!


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

DREAM SCENARIO

Laurenitas comes out and calls it a practical joke, getting enormous heat for it, then all the sudden, lights go out!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXakXogkfME


GOLDBERG, comes to the ring, all cool and casual, steps through the ropes and SPEARS johnny ace


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Welcome to Raww Izzz Jerrichoooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

If the promo video is right, I guess we won't see whoever this person is until the overrun of Raw? The clock was at around 11:03pm, so that means we might get only a few minutes to see this person.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'm hoping that Raw starts tonight with: "WELCOME TO RAW IS JERICHO!!!!"


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I CAN'T WAIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I just hope it isn't any of the MchMahons. God that would be a buzz kill.


----------



## GiannarosPHX (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I haven't been this excited for a RAW since 8 years ago when I was a little kid and thought that wrestling was real, and couldn't wait for the "good" guys to beat the "bad" guys before every show. I know that the WWE can always dissapoint me, but this time I got the feeling that it is going to be an epic night. I really can't wait, in fact I'm going to watch the show live for once and wake up at 4 am instead of watching it the next day.

And I hope it is indeed Jericho, my favourite wrestler since I became a fan of WWE again!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I dunno about you guys, but I would be pretty disappointed to see Taker or Jericho. They have already done cryptic promos for both of them numerous times now. It needs to be a real surprise tonight.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

If it is indeed Jericho returning how do you book him? Straight away it would be logical to put him against CM Punk. But how about a feud with Taker? Even a feud with The Miz. Personally I would liek to see Y2J v Punk at Wrestlemania as that would be incredible. 

Oh and PLEASE WWE get some good promo's going between Rock/Y2J leading to Mania. They were epic.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



chargebeam said:


> I dunno about you guys, but I would be pretty disappointed to see Taker or Jericho. They have already done cryptic promos for both of them numerous times now. It needs to be a real surprise tonight.


I'd settle for Taker/Jericho.

Mainly because it could be much worse based on rumours. Best surprise shock it could be realistically is Goldberg/Lesnar.

Most boring realistically would be Shane/Vince/Steph. 

I wouldn't mind Batista either, although that would get a bit boring after a while.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Last time Raw was in Memphis.....Jericho won the World Title after defeating....CM PUNK!

That's a huge sign.

For those who wanna get an idea of the Memphis crowd for Jericho:


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



dxbender said:


> Last time Raw was in Memphis.....Jericho won the World Title after defeating....CM PUNK!
> 
> That's a huge sign.
> 
> For those who wanna get an idea of the Memphis crowd for Jericho:


Well he retained the belt, he didn't win it off Punk there, he won it off Punk at Unforgiven in Cleveland: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unforgiven_(2008)

EDIT - but yes, the last time it was in Memphis was 2008... Punk/Ziggler in a cage anyone?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



dxbender said:


> Last time Raw was in Memphis.....Jericho won the World Title after defeating....CM PUNK!
> 
> That's a huge sign.
> 
> For those who wanna get an idea of the Memphis crowd for Jericho:


um no


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

wouldnt suprise me if it was skip sheffield because last time he was here nexus had control of the wwe, and the video states someone has comeback to take what is theirs, would be dissapointing for me though


----------



## GiannarosPHX (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



450clash12x said:


> wouldnt suprise me if it was skip sheffield because last time he was here nexus had control of the wwe, and the video states someone has comeback to take what is theirs, would be dissapointing for me though


Too big of a build-up for it just to be Skip, except if it is a stable and he is part of it


----------



## Chewy030 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

So will we actually see Brodus Clay tonight? I'm guessing no.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Chewy030 said:


> So will we actually see Brodus Clay tonight? I'm guessing no.


I think we'll definitely see him tonight.


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Hoping crowd goes *We want Lesnar clap clap clapclapclap, we want lesnar....* in the middle of whatever Y2J is doing.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I wonder itll be two returns like with Taker and HHH 
Like where one guy returns and then it's like hold up that wasnt the guy tied into the cryptic videos, this is. 
That would be cool to keep us off guard 

I'm just wondering who could it be outside of Jericho and Taker that wouldn't leave him disappointed...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



chargebeam said:


> I dunno about you guys, but I would be pretty disappointed to see Taker or Jericho. They have already done cryptic promos for both of them numerous times now. It needs to be a real surprise tonight.


Yeah cause a Matt Hardy return would just be that much cooler. 

Seriously, why didn't WWE book Chicago, Boston, or NYC for Raw tonight in advance? It's not always their choice, but a better venue for his return could have been coordinated.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



RawIsWiz28 said:


> I wonder itll be two returns like with Taker and HHH
> Like where one guy returns and then it's like hold up that wasnt the guy tied into the cryptic videos, this is.
> That would be cool to keep us off guard
> 
> I'm just wondering who could it be outside of Jericho and Taker that wouldn't leave him disappointed...


I would like to see two or even three returns. It is what the show needs. But I doubt Y2J would want his return spotlight shared, and vice versa with some other people not named Undertaker (he doesn't care, he's so retardedly over he's getting a pop regardless.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Dude Love.


----------



## westie420uk (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

whats the significance of the girl in he promo? I cant see how she relates to Y2J.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Freeloader said:


> I would like to see two or even three returns. It is what the show needs. But I doubt Y2J would want his return spotlight shared, and vice versa with some other people not named Undertaker (he doesn't care, he's so retardedly over he's getting a pop regardless.


Yeah I think 2 or 3 are needed 
I think the coolest thing would be to have the 2 returns throughtout the first two hours and then make people forgot/annoyed that WWE dropped the ball on the main return they've been plugged with weeks 
And then at like 11:12 it happens


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It Begins - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/586673-begins-all-begins-discussion-goes-here-539.html


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

"End of the world as you know it" , Goldberg, Y2J , Brock or Undertaker. Sting? not a chance


----------



## matlockrocks (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

only one person can live up to the hype and his name is DISCO INFERNO!!!!!


----------



## tj666 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Im calling it... Chris Jericho will return tonight, Everyone will think hes behind the ItBegins promos. Then at 11:05 pm another video plays as the main event is going on. Lights go out and Batistas* music hits. 






*or Undertaker w/ michelle mccool


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



tj666 said:


> Im calling it... Chris Jericho will return tonight, Everyone will think hes behind the ItBegins promos. Then at 11:05 pm another video plays as the main event is going on. Lights go out and Batistas* music hits.


THIS would be pretty good


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Freeloader said:


> Yeah cause a Matt Hardy return would just be that much cooler.
> 
> Seriously, why didn't WWE book Chicago, Boston, or NYC for Raw tonight in advance? It's not always their choice, but a better venue for his return could have been coordinated.


Last RAW in Chicago, the crowd was horrible.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Its Taker... The more it gets closer, the more i am accepting the disapointment.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Most likely: Undertaker
Who I want: Jericho
No chance in hell: Lesnar, Goldberg, Batista, Sting...


----------



## Callaghan173 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



It's definitely him, he arrived at the arena a few minutes ago.


----------



## StuHockey (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Save us Y2J!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I can't wait for "Basketball Highlights #12" to hit and generic WCW Jericho to run out.


----------



## westie420uk (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I still cant work out the significance of the girl in the promo.


----------



## tj666 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Mst said:


> http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/sched.php?sdate=01/02/2012 Why is raw not labeld as a pg show?


This might seem crazy but.. 

http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/sched.php?sdate=12/26/2011

Raw is labeled PG

Kinda weird.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

looking forward to Taker/Jericho returning tonight...wonder how theyre gunna do it


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



westie420uk said:


> I still cant work out the significance of the girl in the promo.


It's Rebecca Hickenbottom. The fact that Shawn retired makes him less of a man in her eyes. And Jericho punching her in the face turned her on, because he's an aggressive and violent badass.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Honestly I think Jericho would be the kind of guy that would go all the way to show up, just to fuck everyone over and it not be him. :lmao


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'll be disappointed if it's Jericho or Taker.. i want to be surprised.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



tj666 said:


> This might seem crazy but..
> 
> http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/sched.php?sdate=12/26/2011
> 
> ...


Im not saying that RAW will be TV14 tonight, but the link you posted was for last week's raw. The link the other guy posted is for this week, which as yet to release a rating.


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



tj666 said:


> This might seem crazy but..
> 
> http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/sched.php?sdate=12/26/2011
> 
> ...


Why hasn't this been discussed?


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



1TheGreatOne1 said:


> I'll be disappointed if it's Jericho or Taker.. i want to be surprised.


It's not PG future RAW either.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'm hoping this angle is worked out well. Its certainly gained alot of interest and for it to be The Undertaker would be a disapointment. I don't think it is him at all its just not dark enough with the promo's. I also am not sold on it being Jericho either, I think its going to be a let down.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



1TheGreatOne1 said:


> I'll be disappointed if it's Jericho or Taker.. i want to be surprised.


then you shouldnt be on these forums, its ruins all possibility of surprise


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'd mark so hard if Jericho came out to a rockstar gimmick with like "Even Flow" by Pearl Jam as his theme with say Brodus or Skip as his bodyguard, they beat the fuck out of Punk.. Jericho cuts a promo about how he's the best in the world, and how he's returned to reclaim what is his.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dexENV91_c


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

i wouldn't be surprise if wwe tries to swerves us by having a limo arriving but never showing who it is.Similar to the night the rock was announce as the guest host of wm that night a woman came out of a limo but wwe never ever mentioned it who could of that been.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



cbcruz said:


> Why hasn't this been discussed?


Because the link he posted was for last week. This is for this week ; http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/...ate=01/02/2012 And this weeks raw is not yet rated pg.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

*inb4 one crazed anarchist plays and jericho comes out with his _personal security_.*


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Hemen said:


> Because the link he posted was for last week. This is for this week ; http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/...ate=01/02/2012 And this weeks raw is not yet rated pg.


I quoted the wrong post. I made a thread about it.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

wwe has done an awesome job with those vids


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

You all know is Matt Hardy... 











Seriously I am hyped for tonight. Solid main event and intrigued for the mystery return.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Jericho is coming back to reclaim his "best in the world" tag. Do you understand????


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

My cable box has that info screen for all the shows and their ratings. RAW doesn't have one yet on my box either. I'm getting really excited about this, but I know it's just a mistake


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



CC91 said:


> Jericho is coming back to reclaim his "best in the world" tag. Do you understand????


Or maybe Christian's back to reclaim what's his, so he wants one more match for the World Heavyweight Championship...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



SatanX said:


> You all know is Matt Hardy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A familiar force shall arrive to reclaim what his rightfully his.

THE BUFFET TABLE, FUUUUU MARK HENRY!


----------



## icecreamsandstuff (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It.......it's Christian.


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Still hoping for a Brock Lesnar return, actually had a dream about it last night, I marked out.


----------



## Watch Me Rise (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

How long until it starts in the US? So I know when to start looking for a stream.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Watch Me Rise said:


> How long until it starts in the US? So I know when to start looking for a stream.


Same time as each and every week?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Watch Me Rise said:


> How long until it starts in the US? So I know when to start looking for a stream.


About 6 hours


----------



## mr bigglesworth (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Lets not get our hopes up folks. Instead lets imagine what will probably happen. It will stay PG and undertaker will return, do a promo about wrestlemania and piss off. Brodus clay's debut will be put off again, Dolph Ziggler vs Punk will be a boring match and Cena will give Kane the attitude adjustment.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It's most definitely Brock Lesnar.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Everyone should always keep the prospects low that way your never disappointed


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I would stay up for it here in the UK, But I remember staying up for the 21.2.11 promo raw last year and being dissapointed so I will just wait to watch what will probably be a terrible RAW tommorrow.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



mr bigglesworth said:


> Lets not get our hopes up folks. Instead lets imagine what will probably happen. It will stay PG and undertaker will return, do a promo about wrestlemania and piss off. Brodus clay's debut will be put off again, Dolph Ziggler vs Punk will be a boring match and Cena will give Kane the attitude adjustment.


Could very well happen.. But then again WWE does tend to make us all mark out


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Evohh said:


> I would stay up for it here in the UK, But I remember staying up for the 21.2.11 promo raw last year and being dissapointed so I will just wait to watch what will probably be a terrible RAW tommorrow.


I watch every week until 4am and always regret it lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Really wondering how they will do the return. Maybe after punk wins his match he will be celebrating the lights go out, Then a new video plays announcing his/their arrival, then the stage lights come on, the boy and pint towards the entrance opening and who ever it is music's starts playing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Fuck WWE if it's for Undertaker.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



TKOK! said:


> Really wondering how they will do the return. Maybe after punk wins his match he will be celebrating the lights go out, Then a new video plays announcing his/their arrival, then the stage lights come on, the boy and pint towards the entrance opening and who ever it is music's starts playing.


This has been going on in my head for the longest time:

CM Punk: I am the best in the world!

Anonymous voice: At what you do.

*Promo plays

New titantron, new pyro, Jericho comes out, does pose. and verbally abuses CM Punk for 10 minutes


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



TKOK! said:


> Really wondering how they will do the return. Maybe after punk wins his match he will be celebrating the lights go out, Then a new video plays announcing his/their arrival, then the stage lights come on, the boy and pint towards the entrance opening and who ever it is music's starts playing.


No, Paul Heyman will come to the stage and announce that he is back to Punk in the ring. Punk is looking around confused then from behind Lesnar (after coming through the crowd) F5's punk 10 times over almost killing him. RAW ends, Punk in a pool of blood with Lesnar holding a bloodied WWE title over his head. then as RAW is going off air a millennium countdown begins Jericho runs down the ramp starting a brawl with Lesnar. A cell is lowered from out of nowhere. Triple threat for the title with Austin as special in cage enforcer.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Cycloneon said:


> This has been going on in my head for the longest time:
> 
> CM Punk: I am the best in the world!
> 
> ...


I want back and forth banter between him and Punk. but Jericho just going on a rant would good too.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Still laughing people think it's Lesnar.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

its definately y2j. I think im gonna miss tonights show, firstrow is down for maintenance :cuss:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Awesome 1 said:


> its definately y2j. I think im gonna miss tonights show, firstrow is down for maintenance :cuss:



I have a site, you gotta sign up but I have been using it every month for PPV's.

I'll PM the link to ya


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I bet it's undertaker (hope im wrong) it will be funny to see what happens here if it's slow ass undertaker taking up 20 minutes just to get in the ring and cutting a monotone promo


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

SO EXCITED. Been a long time since I've looked forward to Raw this much!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

As much as I love taker, I hope it's not him. It's a given he's gonna return.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



CC91 said:


> I watch every week until 4am and always regret it lol


Lol. I stopped doing that a LONG time ago. Raw simply isn't worth being absolutely shattered for the rest of the week over anymore. I'm seriously tempted to sit up for this one since I have the whole week off and I'm busting to see what happens. But my sensible side is putting up a good battle atm unfortunately. I've already wasted a whole day not writing my papers. If I stay up I'll be dead all week. Hmmm, decisions decisions lol.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Cycloneon said:


> I have a site, you gotta sign up but I have been using it every month for PPV's.
> 
> I'll PM the link to ya


Can you PM me the link as well? I normally use firstrow, but I guess it's down.


----------



## Adrian100 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

People still don't think the video is about Y2J? What other superstar does cryptic videos like this? No one that I can think of off the top of my head. Every time Y2J comes back, it always starts with odd videos. Just because these videos are "dark" and "not Y2J's character" doesn't mean it's not him. Perhaps he is going to have a character change. Honestly, it's really dumb if they make videos like this for Undertaker.. Someone who only wrestles once a year.. It's 100% Y2J..


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Starbuck said:


> Lol. I stopped doing that a LONG time ago. Raw simply isn't worth being absolutely shattered for the rest of the week over anymore. I'm seriously tempted to sit up for this one since I have the whole week off and I'm busting to see what happens. But my sensible side is putting up a good battle atm unfortunately. I've already wasted a whole day not writing my papers. If I stay up I'll be dead all week. Hmmm, decisions decisions lol.


In the same scenario, swaying towards staying up for it!


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Hmmm jericho posted this on twitter..I guess he is at banff:banned: http://twitter.com/#!/IAmJericho/status/153916239964680192/photo/1


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

i have no plans for tomorow , so my plans is to study over the boring stuff on raw 
and im from the uk so ill be up late


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Ricardo Rodriguez said:


> Hmmm jericho posted this on twitter..I guess he is at banff:banned: http://twitter.com/#!/IAmJericho/status/153916239964680192/photo/1


There was no reason for him to mention the date in that Tweet, unless it's an old picture...


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Punkatron said:


> There was no reason for him to mention the date in that Tweet, unless it's an old picture...


Correct - I hope to see the countdown and watch Jericho appear. EPIC MARK OUT MOMENT


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

i'm an adult with a job to go to tomorrow morning. It's definitely Jericho anyway so i'll just catch the youtube clip tomorrow when i get in.


----------



## ThrillBoom (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

if its Brodus Clay the ratings ill plummet faster then Owen Hart at Over The Edge


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I hope is not Jericho, wtf, i d rather see the UnderTaker return


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



ThrillBoom said:


> if its Brodus Clay the ratings ill plummet faster then Owen Hart at Over The Edge


lol


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

That was tasteless.


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Nimbus said:


> I hope is not Jericho, wtf, i d rather see the UnderTaker return


For the 100th time?


----------



## Antalgic (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Can ne1 PM me a link for raw tonight  ty


----------



## Napoleon Bonaparte (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'd much rather see Undertaker return than Chris Jericho, too.


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Watch it be Brodus Clay's lame ass (His other promos are similar)... Or possibly just﻿ possibly Silent Rage (Andy Leavine) from tough enough, slim chance it's brock, 50/50 its Y2J, I would laugh if it was my boy Mordecai, and I would never watch wrestling again if all this fuss is over lame ass skip sheffield.

And it wouldn't be disappointing if it was Undertaker and Michelle Mccool but it seem's all too much just to bring them back then again Undertaker never really said goodbye properly, to me though if its faker he will have a new gimmick because these promo's aren't dark and demonic enough to be ministry style undertaker.

Also it could be Jeff Farty if he got off the drug's and WWE welcome's him back (the promo's would fit his gimmick somewhat) and if it's Sting that would be cool he was supposed to return a while ago according to wrestlinginc.com

Bill Goldberg if he return's it will be in a different fashion not like this. I hope he does though in an interview on youtube as many of you seen from august or september he mentioned a return.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Antalgic said:


> Can ne1 PM me a link  ty


A link for what?


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Ricardo Rodriguez said:


> Hmmm jericho posted this on twitter..I guess he is at banff:banned: http://twitter.com/#!/IAmJericho/status/153916239964680192/photo/1


Yeah seen that too it very well can be a simple cover up so people are more suprised because alot of people are already expecting him and that's no fun if you absolutly know it's going to be him.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Chris Jericho>>> Sit taker old ass down


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Not that it means anything but in my direct tv guide raw doesn't have a tv rating and it also says that raw will be featuring john cena,randy orton,cm punk, and triple h.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Look who just showed up in Memphis...LOL


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I got it! The one who will return is our all mighty Anonymous Raw GM computer!!!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Ricardo Rodriguez said:


> For the 100th time?


Jericho is overated, just another generic wrestler. Not worth all the hype of It begins if u ask me.


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Look who just showed up in Memphis...LOL


You do know the taker and michlle pic is old as dirt and knowing that i'm gonna say the rest are as well 

Hopefully your kidding if so don't mind me.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Hoping it's not Taker or Clay. Would be a huge let down.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'm really wondering who "it" will bring with him.
The 4th promo says
"The answers what she tells us, she holds the mystery of my arrival, of my rebirth"..

So "he's" not coming alone.. GOODIESSSSS, CANT WAAAAAAAAAIT . Damn, I'm finally excited again, thanks WWE  :mark:


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*










Moments ago, in Memphis.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Austin-316 said:


> You do know the taker and michlle pic is old as dirt and knowing that i'm gonna say the rest are as well
> 
> Hopefully your kidding if so don't mind me.


You have not been on facebook today people all trolling with this pic's


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Chris Jericho, Shane and Stephanie.

Undertaker, maybe, but this would most likely be too early for him, as he likes to come back closer to WM time.

I am leaning more towards Jericho, no matter how much he wants to yell on his twitter that it isn't him. Otherwise, the girl and the boy in the videos make me think Shane <3 and Stephanie, which would be awesome, and could put this fucking garbage GM shit to rest.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Top 5 (most likely imo)

5. Mankind
4. HHH & Steph
3. Mr. McMahon & Steph
2. Taker
1. Jericho


----------



## Scott_HKR (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

The girl is relevant, as said above because of what the 4th video says!


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It's going to be the debut of a new character. Sheffield or Brodus Clay will be the ones behind these video packages. 

Jericho or Undertaker will return tonight though as a secondary component. 

The video packages to me seem like they are hyping up a new character kind of like Sin Cara or del rio's did but without mentioning who it is.

Final answer is: Brodus Clay for 1-2-12 promo and Undertaker appearance thrown in as well.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



OnTheMoney said:


> Top 5 (most likely imo)
> 
> 5. Mankind
> 4. HHH & Steph
> ...




I dunno if I would put Vince with Stephanie. It wouldn't be far fetched in general but I don't see the boy in the videos being a representation of Vince.

The whole 'reclaiming' thing would fit him, though, as he would be coming back to reclaim his business and could make Stephanie Raw GM.


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Nimbus said:


> Moments ago, in Memphis.


NO WAY! I'LL SHIT BRIX




SpeedStick said:


> You have not been on facebook today people all trolling with this pic's


Oh okay lmbo of course XD


----------



## Tremonti_Fan (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Could someone PM a link for tonight's raw, as firstrow is down for maintenance


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Everyone ready for a huge forum crash tonight for the return 

I'm almost more excited for Ziggler/Punk than I am for the return but the mystery is keeping me intrigued.


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Tremonti_Fan said:


> Could someone PM a link for tonight's raw, as firstrow is down for maintenance


try to go on justin tv and search wwe someone usually streams it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It's all a guessing game but i'm going to vote tonight it's JERICHO


----------



## Tremonti_Fan (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Austin-316 said:


> try to go on justin tv and search wwe someone usually streams it


Forgot about that website, much appreciated


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Nimbus said:


> Moments ago, in Memphis.


NWO confirmed. No but seriously what if the biggest swerve in history happened and it actually was. lol


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Anyone know where I can watch raw tonight via an online live stream? The website I usually use is down. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Tremonti_Fan said:


> Forgot about that website, much appreciated


No prob man yw


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

If its Y2J I think the little girl in the video won't really mean anything... Just a part of the videos.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Striketeam said:


> NWO confirmed. No but seriously what if the biggest swerve in history happened and it actually was. lol


I'd be very sad that a company in the middle of a youth movement would bring back a desperate, pathetic has-been.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I can't help but think they are going to atleast try and troll us with some old fasion bait and switch. Fake reveals, only for the true "prophet" to reveal himself at the very last minute, perhaps even without saying anything. I may be in the minority, but as much as I like Taker and Triple H, the 2-21-11 reveal was incredibly anti-climatic. I love these viral hype promos as much as the next guy, I just hope they can atleast come up with something groundbreaking enough that all this hype doesn't die down by next week. With that said, I am excited and can't wait for RAW tonight.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Probably already mentioned but CM Punk against Dolph Ziggler kicks off RAW.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

If it's Taker, Clay or Lesnar, this is going to be very fucking disappointing.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Anyone find it funny how much Jerichos debut promo in 1999 can easily be used today? Everything he said about the company in that promo can be applied to todays WWE. Especially when talking about things like crowd reaction and calling it "sports entertainers" instead of "wrestlers"


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



doyousee? said:


> I can't help but think they are going to atleast try and troll us with some old fasion bait and switch. Fake reveals, only for the true "prophet" to reveal himself at the very last minute, perhaps even without saying anything. I may be in the minority, but as much as I like Taker and Triple H, the 2-21-11 reveal was incredibly anti-climatic. I love these viral hype promos as much as the next guy, I just hope they can atleast come up with something groundbreaking enough that all this hype doesn't die down by next week. With that said, I am excited and can't wait for RAW tonight.


I was just thinking the same thing like 1st they'll do the Y2J countdown then it will go silent and you'll hear the Undertaker's Gong Glass Will break, time to play the game, no chance in hell etc. etc. lol and nice sig she's smokin!




dxbender said:


> Anyone find it funny how much Jerichos debut promo in 1999 can easily be used today? Everything he said about the company in that promo can be applied to todays WWE. Especially when talking about things like crowd reaction and calling it "sports entertainers" instead of "wrestlers"


Yes! I noticed that too!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Catalanotto said:


> If it's Taker, Clay or Lesnar, this is going to be very fucking disappointing.


I'd literally slam my head on the wall if it's Clay or Sheffield. That would be a MASSIVE waste of time.

Would be kind of disappointed if it's Taker, but Im a big fan of Taker's so, meh.

I'd MTFO for Lesnar though!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Catalanotto said:


> If it's Taker, Clay or Lesnar, this is going to be very fucking disappointing.


*IT BEING BRODUS CLAY WOULD KILL THE BUSINESS.*


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

But guys..

What if the Ziggler - Punk match ends, Punk retains..
The lights go out.. Smoke comes out, you here, GONG.......
The lights go on again.

All of a sudden:

5.. 4.. 3.. 2.. 1..

And this theme would hit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ ?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Hulk Hogan and Eric Bischoff are coming. Vince has bought TNA! Lolz </troll>


----------



## punkisepic1 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*










nodq reported that brian kendrick is at the arena more details to follow.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

How many times over the past year have we all said "man, really excited for RAW tonight", only for it to fail. 

Then again, I haven't been this pumped up since July with the aftermath of Punks promo and MITB.


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

lesnar and stephanie!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> But guys..
> 
> What if the Ziggler - Punk match ends, Punk retains..
> The lights go out.. Smoke comes out, you here, GONG.......
> ...


How did I know you were going to post that...


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

What if this happens. Show starts with Y2J coming out cutting a promo saying he's back and he will win the Rumble and reclaim what is rightfully his and that is the wwe title at wrestlemania and leaves. Everyone bitches saying it is lame, and dull and how wwe dropped the ball. later on in the night Taker returns during a Kane/Cena Segment and gets involved in a feud with them. Then Main event comes, ref down, Dolph down, CM Punk about to go for the GTS, lights go out....itbegins promos come on, then a big banner on the screen saying "HE IS BACK" then lights back on Brock Lesnar F5 on Punk, Dolph pins punk. new wwe champion.

no?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> But guys..
> 
> What if the Ziggler - Punk match ends, Punk retains..
> The lights go out.. Smoke comes out, you here, GONG.......
> ...


And John Laurinatis comes out ans says: "Hah! WHo said I couldn't create hype in this company! See you next week!"


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



greaz taker! said:


> What if this happens. Show starts with Y2J coming out cutting a promo saying he's back and he will win the Rumble and reclaim what is rightfully his and that is the wwe title at wrestlemania and leaves. Everyone bitches saying it is lame, and dull and how wwe dropped the ball. later on in the night Taker returns during a Kane/Cena Segment and gets involved in a feud with them. Then Main event comes, ref down, Dolph down, CM Punk about to go for the GTS, lights go out....itbegins promos come on, then a big banner on the screen saying "HE IS BACK" then lights back on Brock Lesnar F5 on Punk, Dolph pins punk. new wwe champion.
> 
> no?


Talk about a clusterfuck...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I think the #1 prediction for this would've been the stable of 3 Count but we all know that can't happen since Shannon Moore is in TNA. :argh:


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Brye said:


> I think the #1 prediction for this would've been the stable of 3 Count but we all know that can't happen since Shannon Moore is in TNA. :argh:


Imagine Moore in a 3 count reunion with all of his tattoos, wouldn't just be the same 




:gun:


----------



## Otis Driftwood (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I may be alone in this. And I'm not saying this is what it is by any means. Actually I'm 100% sure it isn't this, but I think it would be cool.

Goldust returning for a feud with Cody for the Intercontinental title. Boy and girl in the video are Goldust and Cody, Goldust used to be on top and now everyone praises Cody. Taking back what's his (Goldust is a former intercontinental champ). Have Goldust return as the darker f'd in the head character he debuted as. All that said it would seem like a bust for most after how much hype has been put into this to only get an IC feud out of it, and debuting on raw would make no sense for a feud with Cody a Smackdown superstar. Again, not what I think is going to happen, but a cool idea for anyone like me who grew up watching The Bizarre One.

That said I am with 99% of this board in believing it will be Jericho coming back to feud with Punk. We shall see, only time will tell.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Have the TV ratings changed yet in the states? I still think this is a massive clue an not a mistake.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

RAW thread is already at 32 pages??? damn.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It if skip , clay , or taker well ill be pissed
Skip and clay shouldnt have this much hype since there risky 
And well taker. he is overrated IMO , he's just gotten boring over the years and doesent need a promo like this


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



AZtheLegendKiller said:


> How many times over the past year have we all said "man, really excited for RAW tonight", only for it to fail.
> 
> Then again, I haven't been this pumped up since July with the aftermath of Punks promo and MITB.




Everytime I am excited for RAW its a huge disappointment. When I'm not looking forward to it at all then its much more entertaining. Even so...I am excited for tonight. I'm hoping I won't be let down for once.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Life Sport reported that Fedor Emelianenko is at the memphis arena more details to follow.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Catalanotto said:


> If it's Taker, Clay or Lesnar, this is going to be very fucking disappointing.


The trolling from Jericho with all of his heel tweets has lead me to believe that Vince wants to swerve everyone. It was common knowledge that Jericho and Undertaker were going to be the top two candidates the IWC would come up with as soon as they decided to make these viral vignettes. It has become to obvious. It would not shock me at all if Vince had Brodus Clay or even Shepfield/Ryback some how apart of this angle if only to swerve all of us. Unfortunetly, this would cause all of this hype to disintegrate in a very short time. 

If Jericho does not make an appearance tonight, everyone will expect him at the Rumble.

There are two ways WWE will actually manage to shock me with the reveal itself. One way involves Shane McMahon. The other has someone returning that no one has mentioned yet, if not, only a handful of times (no I don't know who that is). "It Begins" should equal whatever it was the "bigger picture" was with Nexus. Not necessarily directly related, but big enough for some actual drama that sucks us back into the product for awhile. The last thing I want to do is look back on this as just another decent rating for RAW and nothing else.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Latest pictures from Memphis airport:










:mark:


----------



## Izual_Rebirth (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It's Vince... and he's bringing Goldberg back.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Izual_Rebirth said:


> It's Vince... and he's bringing Goldberg back.


Had a dream about it being him last night


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I take it everyone is certain it is Jericho now? Jericho really isn't doing a good job of throwing people off his trail.


----------



## cmKilla10 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I could really care less who it is. In all honesty, the WWE couldnt get me excited if they threw free tickets at me with a view of natalya's pussy lips.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Cactus said:


> I take it everyone is certain it is Jericho now? Jericho really isn't doing a good job of throwing people off his trail.


Cruel intentions, perhaps?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

4 more hours fuck,


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



cmKilla10 said:


> I could really care less who it is. In all honesty, the WWE couldnt get me excited if they threw free tickets at me with a view of natalya's pussy lips.


Why you here then ?
Dont you have better stuff to do ?


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



doyousee? said:


> Cruel intentions, perhaps?


source on your sig?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Is your body ready for:
disappointment
satisfaction
?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Punk vs Ziggler is kicking off the show, according to WWE.com


----------



## ThrillBoom (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

look who else just appear in memphis


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



hazuki said:


> 4 more hours fuck,


6, no doubt they'd announce it at shows end.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Cycloneon said:


> Punk vs Ziggler is kicking off the show, according to WWE.com


Could they make it any more obvious that the title won't change hands?


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Okay Jericho returning start of Show, Someone else end.. Taker i guuess, do you think they will air all the videos at some point tonight and Cole and King make reference to them.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

The Title match will probably end a no contest, lights may go out, something on the screen flashes saying "IT BEGINS..." or similar and then cue the returning superstar.


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



AZtheLegendKiller said:


> How many times over the past year have we all said "man, really excited for RAW tonight", only for it to fail.
> 
> Then again, I haven't been this pumped up since July with the aftermath of Punks promo and MITB.


Same here yup!

And My money is on Mordecai coming back! (AKA Kevin Thorn from ECW) Something not anybody would expect lmfao...


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It begins promo kind of hyped a female return as well? I can see it being Undertaker and McCool with some sort of gimmick changes to be able to have them return together. American Badass with his girl on the side? IDK


----------



## ThrillBoom (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Moredcai was awesome! if that happened... then 2012 will be a fucking amazing year!


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Kezz1178 said:


> The Title match will probably end a no contest, lights may go out, something on the screen flashes saying "IT BEGINS..." or similar and then cue the returning superstar.


Nah the It begins return surely must be last on the show, My Guess is Punk V Ziggler happens, Jericho returns there, everyones like Y2J is the returning man, Blah Blah Blah, then HHH is ending the show( his ego wants him to be the main attraction) then Cue It Begins, Taker comes back. ABA style, Kicking arse.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

"It...It's Christian". JOKE.

My final prediction, and you can quote me on this: Jericho returns with a dark gimmick, dark jacket, strange designs on his attire, and will make prophecies or statements that are mythical. Over the next few weeks he sends different people to attack the major stars of RAW and Smackdown! on the supershow and Smackdown! respectively. Until the Undertaker returns and whoops his candy ass.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I honestly wouldn't mind it being Goldust returning to his brutal heel roots. That would be the best surprise for me. But, I know it's not the case.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Lastier said:


> Could they make it any more obvious that the title won't change hands?


Yeah, they could have Punk wrestle Dolph Zigg.....oh, wait.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

How long until Raw Start??


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



ThrillBoom said:


> Moredcai was awesome! if that happened... then 2012 will be a fucking amazing year!


Indeed!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

What the hell happened to that Mordecai dude, his gimmick seemed to have potential.


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



POD said:


> What the hell happened to that Mordecai dude, his gimmick seemed to have potential.


The guy who played him Kevin Fertig got into a bar fight and they dropped the gimmick as punishment and sent him to OVW.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Austin-316 said:


> Same here yup!
> 
> And My money is on Mordecai coming back! (AKA Kevin Thorn from ECW) Something not anybody would expect lmfao...


my god that would be awesome. But alas little kiddies will have no idea who he is... and probably be greeted by a dumbfounded audience 

I did love that gimmick though


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



POD said:


> What the hell happened to that Mordecai dude, his gimmick seemed to have potential.


He became Kevin Thorn people weren't really into the gimmick I thought it was awesome but maybe it was ahead of it's time.



ellthom said:


> my god that would be awesome. But alas little kiddies will have no idea who he is... and probably be greeted by a dumbfounded audience
> 
> I did love that gimmick though



Yeah good ol 2004

There is a chance it could be him if this was still attitude era/ early wwe day's because his character was a prophet and the promo's talk about a return and a new beginning. But nothing out of the ordinary happens nowadays in wwe I hope they prove me wrong tonight though.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



federerthegreatest said:


> Probably already mentioned but CM Punk against Dolph Ziggler kicks off RAW.


That's not a good sign for Ziggler. They did the same thing last year with John Morrison.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Austin-316 said:


> He became Kevin Thorn people weren't really into the gimmick I thought it was awesome but maybe it was ahead of it's time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think he was planned to feud Taker too. Would have been Awesome.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Ziggler should not win the title until at least 2013. Or until he develops some character and charisma.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

If they do have Punk/Ziggler as the opening match then i'm wondering when the "It begins" stuff will be revealed. I can't imagine them doing that right at the start, maybe it has nothing to due with a future fued with Punk. To everyone who thinks this is making the WWE Title outcomes obvious, it was already obvious Punk is not loosing the title on RAW.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



greaz taker! said:


> Think he was planned to feud Taker too. Would have been Awesome.


IK something I always wanted to see and also simulated in svr XD


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

where does it say that the wwe championship match will start off raw? it just says that match will be the first championship match of the year


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

If the Ministry does come back I want Kevin Thorn. That guy was fucking awesome.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Striketeam said:


> If the Ministry does come back I want Kevin Thorn. That guy was fucking awesome.


If the Ministry does come back, I will go ape shit with joy, one of my fave stables of all time, added drama and shock to the WWE, something thats missing fromt he current WWE, and after saying that PG Ministry will be kinda lame so I hope not


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Striketeam said:


> If the Ministry does come back I want Kevin Thorn. That guy was fucking awesome.


chris jericho,undertaker,stephanie,triple h,brodus clay,skip shieffield,kane?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



ellthom said:


> If the Ministry does come back, I will go ape shit with joy, one of my fave stables of all time, added drama and shock to the WWE, something thats missing fromt he current WWE, and after saying that PG Ministry will be kinda lame so I hope not


True. They would probably ruin it somehow.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Hmm, This shows looking good, with Ziggler and Punk, And with the 1.2.12 man appearing, and ontop of that we'll get some more Kane/Cena stuff. On the card today looks like it can be a good one.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

There are some truly hilarious posts in this thread and I mean that in a good way.

Can't wait for Raw tonight.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



cmKilla10 said:


> I could really care less who it is. In all honesty, the WWE couldnt get me excited if they threw free tickets at me with a view of natalya's pussy lips.



Stop trolling. Go away. Don't come back.


----------



## mr bigglesworth (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'd love it if it was someone completely nonsensical like Raven or Scotty too hotty


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Evolution said:


> Can't wait for Raw tonight.


How many times the server will crash tonight ?


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



mr bigglesworth said:


> I'd love it if it was someone completely nonsensical like Raven or Scotty too hotty


lol hey if it was Raven my mind would seriously "shit bricks" ... Raven/CM Punk put on some epic promos and matches back in NWA-TNA, FWA, and ROH in 2003/04... but that will never happen now... WWE dropped the ball with Raven big-time, and Raven sued the WWE 4 years ago or so


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Many tears are going to be shed if it does not end up being Jericho. Then again many tears will be shed in joy if it does indeed end up being Jericho.


----------



## Wrestle47 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*










4 hours ago.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Pasab said:


> How many times the server will crash tonight ?


1212 times :side:

Nah seriously though we're going to try and limit/turn some features off temporarily to reduce the amount of server crashes as best we can for everyone.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

The end of the world as we know it.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Predictions for how far into this episode we get until the database implodes?
Since Headliner said they are already turning shit off, Im saying it'll make it until 10. But barely.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Evolution said:


> 1212 times :side:
> 
> Nah seriously though we're going to try and limit/turn some features off temporarily to reduce the amount of server crashes as best we can for everyone.


By other words, damage control...


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Since he posted that pic, there's no way in hell it's Jericho. At all.

If it's Taker it BETTER be the american bad ass gimmick not his shitty boring one he has had for too long now.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It's Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Hei.. den.. Heidenreich. Hei..den..reich.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Over 600 people viewing the Raw forum.

Most i've seen.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Bubzeh said:


> Over 600 people viewing the Raw forum.
> 
> Most i've seen.


Give it time.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

What if the girl in the vid is the miz girl?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Decided to actually stay up and watch this one which is pretty shocking to me. I'll probably end up being disapointed, but heck! At least they did their job and kept me up to watch the disapontment!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



JDman said:


> Since he posted that pic, there's no way in hell it's Jericho. At all.
> 
> If it's Taker it BETTER be the american bad ass gimmick not his shitty boring one he has had for too long now.


There's pictures of him arriving where Raw is taking place, that snow pic is old.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

First time ive ever seen 16 pages in a RAW thread before it has started!!



RandomRage said:


> Predictions for how far into this episode we get until the database implodes?
> Since Headliner said they are already turning shit off, Im saying it'll make it until 10. But barely.


the forum crashed for alica fox recently soooo..


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Just because Jericho posted the photo there now, does not mean it was taken at that time. 

Could have taken it last week as he knew he has the power to troll us


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Bubzeh said:


> Over 600 people viewing the Raw forum.
> 
> Most i've seen.


It will exceed 1000 come RAW time. If only it was like that without a series of vignettes hyping a specific date.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Hmm, watch Pointbreak on BBC One HD or play WWE 12? Need something to do before Raw.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

what time does RAW start?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Can't wait for tonight.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

If you don't watch RAW tonight, then YOUUUUUU HAAAAAAAAVE A VAGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

And we all know that at the end of the Raw, the classics "fuck this company" and "Raw was an utter piece of shit" will be trending on Wrestlingforum.com.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

my Predict for raw tonight.

Ziggler beat Punk for the wwe champion.

The Miz cost Punk the wwe champion.

Brodus beat Evan Bourne.

Eve and Kelly Kelly and Alicia Fox beat Brie Bella and Nikki Bella and Rosa Mendes in some kind of t&a match.

Brock Lesnar will return to wwe tonight.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Its probably Jericho but there is also a girl returning/making a debut... I wonder who...


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Ladies and gentleman, boys and girls, we are just two hours away. Oh yes.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



deadstar1988 said:


> what time does RAW start?


raw came and went already. it was sting....you missed it. 





9pm est.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Point Break = awesome filler. Johnny Utah bitches


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

There is going to be more than 1 return tonight, bank on that.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Cycloneon said:


> There is going to be more than 1 return tonight, bank on that.


I've got the same feeling.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I just finished browsing the last 60 pages of the itbegins thread. I honestly believe more than 1 person is returning tonight, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Count me in on the "I hope it's not Undertaker or Jericho" train. It would be awfully redundant should it turn out to be either.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



joshman82 said:


> raw came and went already. it was sting....you missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y2j interrupts the undertaker..im calling it.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Forum slowing down...first crash imminent.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



deadstar1988 said:


> y2j interrupts the undertaker..im calling it.


they could do that..what if taker interrupts jericho though? at this point, i think everyone expects it to be one of those two, or both. but this last minute second guessing...it could honestly be a number of people and if it is someone no one expects, it will be a double edge sword...finally wwe "got" us. and also, it could be a big disappointment...unless it's the start of a HUGE push for someone like christian or something...matt hardy returns? jk..


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

My mind is genuinely entertaining the possibility of there being more than one return.

The 'end of the world' thing is seriously kicking in now. Like the WHOLE show will be affected/shaken up.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I mentioned earlier that I had a silly dream last night that it was Edge, but for some reason I'm starting to think it might actually be a possibility. I dunno, it'd explain the Maple Leaf, also Christian could be the girl, (picking up the ball the boy dropped and running = picking up the belt Edge dropped and running). Coming back to claim what is his could relate to him losing the Title through retirement...


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

If it's going to be Taker, they should at least refresh his attire.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

One of the returns will be:


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

the only possible returns seem to be lesnar, taker or y2j.

anything else would be a let down.

hurricane helms?


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Punkatron said:


> I mentioned earlier that I had a silly dream last night that it was Edge, but for some reason I'm starting to think it might actually be a possibility. I dunno, it'd explain the Maple Leaf, also Christian could be the girl, (picking up the ball the boy dropped and running = picking up the belt Edge dropped and running). Coming back to claim what is his could relate to him losing the Title through retirement...


This is the kind of stuff I wanna read about the 1/2 videos. Nice thinking, Edge is now a possibility, lol.

Either way, tonight is going to be shocker.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Shawn is a possibility imo


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

http://www.whereisjericho.com/


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Absolutely pumped! Going for Y2J but would not rule out Taker showing up either.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I wish tonight was three hours.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



deadstar1988 said:


> the only possible returns seem to be lesnar, taker or y2j.
> 
> anything else would be a let down.
> 
> hurricane helms?


why would it be a letdown? can we not be genuinely shocked anymore? brodus clay would be a disappointment but what if it's someone else that leaves us stunned? i miss that feeling - i almost want it to be someone we pretty much forgot about, back with a crazy, new gimmick


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

If it is Taker or Jericho it will be a let down. Face it, it won't be shocking or original if its them. They have had their fair share of returns, hyped by videos. Its been done before for them and I will not find it one bit entertaining if it is them.

I wnat an "OMG" moment tonight!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



deadstar1988 said:


> the only possible returns seem to be lesnar, taker or y2j.
> 
> anything else would be a let down.
> 
> hurricane helms?


it won't be lesnar. that would kill his credibility and it would kill UFC.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I expect the forum to crash whenever the "ItBegins" person returns.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Sykova said:


> This is the kind of stuff I wanna read about the 1/2 videos. Nice thinking, Edge is now a possibility, lol.
> 
> Either way, tonight is going to be shocker.


Haha, thank my subconscious! I honestly dreamed it first but gave it no credence, but I was actually thinking about it earlier and I dunno, it is a _slight_ possibility. Perhaps, though,it's just my subconscious wishing that Edge wasn't broken


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



joshman82 said:


> it won't be lesnar. that would kill his credibility and it would kill UFC.


+1000. i said this before. dana would not let that happen. it would make it look like brock threw his fight and dana would look like a clown


----------



## RRWRAYIII (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Even though it's pretty much believed to be Chris Jericho, I'd love to have see a swerve at the beginning of the show with Undertaker coming out and Chris Jericho challenges him at WrestleMania... Match would be awesome, fresh, something new, plus the rest of the show everyone would be spinning in circles with no idea who the mastermind is. I would love for it to be Vince McMahon on the TitanTron then Triple H attacks Punk from behind to revive a feud that culminates at WrestleMania for the WWE championship belt.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

nah i understand your point about it being uninspired if its taker or jericho.

i just can't think of anyone who could shock the wrestling world. don't think those shocks really exist these days do they?


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I hate when something good happens on raw and this site crashes for like an hour.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



black_napalm said:


> +1000. i said this before. dana would not let that happen. it would make it look like brock threw his fight and dana would look like a clown


not to mention make brock look like a bitch...even more of one than he already looks like after that "fight"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Punkholic said:


> I expect the forum to crash whenever the "ItBegins" person returns.


It's probably gonna crash multiple times throughout Raw lol.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

IT BEGINS


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'm really hoping its not Jericho or Taker. It's getting boring seeing them both return so often.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I haven't read this entire thread, so don't kill me if this has been mentioned. Today's date happens to be 1/2/12 which lines up pretty well with the day the world will supposedly end on 12/21/12. This very possibly could be a doomsday type of gimmick ala Y2K/Y2J. I think it fits Jericho perfectly. It could just be a darker version of his previous character. I almost envision the cryptic and creepy Jeff Hardy heel run in TNA when I think of what the character could be like. I could be totally off, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I've seen alot of people say black wrestlers like really? *Miz voice* If they where black why would they be potrayed by white children, like how could it be khrama?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



deadstar1988 said:


> nah i understand your point about it being uninspired if its taker or jericho.
> 
> i just can't think of anyone who could shock the wrestling world. don't think those shocks really exist these days do they?


i don't think the shock will be who...it will be what they do, who they go after etc.. like when the nexus first debuted. it wasn't that it was john cena who got whooped, it could have been anyone out there. it's that they beat up anyone and everyone and took the fucking ring apart. that was something none of us have really ever seen before. or even last year...we all knew(especially after that last promo) that it was taker, but then it was taker and HHH...two HUGE stars setting the matchup for WM. it was one of those "moments"


----------



## hartlc (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Jericho/Lesnar or bust.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I would love nothing more than to see Edge return, but I really don't see how that's even possible. Edge simply cannot wrestle ever again. It's not that he doesn't want to. He can't. If he wanted to take time off, WWE would have written him off TV. They went through too much with the Edge Farewell show and the Edge Appreciation show for that to have all been a work. He's gone.

Personally, I still think it's Chris Jericho, but I see the possibility of The Undertaker, as well. I can understand why everyone is already suspecting Brock Lesnar, but I think that him losing a few days before 1/2/12 is more of a coincidence than anything else. I would be interested to see what would happen if the McMahons return, but don't feel confident about the return of Shane McMahon. I don't think that it will be some big faction or a new superstar. And finally, I would kill for it to be Christian, but realize that there's no chance in hell.


----------



## madbison (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

*Just a thought. With the announcement of the 1000th edition of Raw coming up in July, I'm thinking it might be a possible "takeover" angle with Shane as the leader of a group planning to destroy the WWE as it is and prevent this show from happening. Shane would say he was screwed out of his job and the credit he deserved for the success of the WWE. Maybe Shane as the leader and include Jericho, Clay, and maybe even the Undertaker (which could set up his match with HHH at Wrestlemania).
*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

edge?
Might as well debut some FCW fuckface


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

88 mins till raw right?


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



deadstar1988 said:


> don't think those shocks really exist these days do they?


They dont. When they hype something for six weeks at the speed of television, that is centuries at the speed of the internet. Imagine how many theories and ideas and posts have been made about this angle online in six weeks.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



TheRock316 said:


> 88 mins till raw right?


Yeppppp.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'm going through Punk's promo to see what we haven't seen come true yet. 

Colt Cabana (I know LULZ), ROH/NJPW...BROCK LESNAR. Imagine Lesnar side by side with Heyman.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Can't wait for Raw is Jericho, less then 2 hours now.

They better not have Ziggler's title shot as the first match of the night like they did with Miz and whathisname last year, Ziggler's better then that.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Anyone know anywhere streaming RAW tonight? Please drop me a PM if you do. It's usually easy to find a stream, but for the life of me I can't find one. I don't know what the rules of asking about streams are in here, so sorry if I'm not supposed to ask here.


----------



## RKO299 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

1 hour and 14 mins


----------



## Canberra Milk (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Bubz said:


> Anyone know anywhere streaming RAW tonight? Please drop me a PM if you do. It's usually easy to find a stream, but for the life of me I can't find one. I don't know what the rules of asking about streams are in here, so sorry if I'm not supposed to ask here.


me too please


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

the title match should be class.

i know some are gonna bitch and groan if it's taker, but whether it's taker/jericho/shane/steph/edge/whatever, i'll be happy. I'm more interested in who they're coming after/interrupt


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

So it's either

1 The Shockmaster
2 Mae Youngs son the hand
3 Gobbledy Gooker


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I am pretty sure it's not going to be Jericho. Everybody expects it to be Jericho and we all know the WWE never grants the IWC's wishes.

But if it is Jericho..

IT BEGINS.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Punk/Ziggler, can't go wrong .


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Kobe Bryant said:


>


I would mark out, hard.....then rage.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Bubz said:


> Anyone know anywhere streaming RAW tonight? Please drop me a PM if you do. It's usually easy to find a stream, but for the life of me I can't find one. I don't know what the rules of asking about streams are in here, so sorry if I'm not supposed to ask here.


I would really appreciate it if someone could PM me one as well. I'm too damn excited so I don't want to wait for it to air in Australia.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



abrown0718 said:


> the title match should be class.
> 
> i know some are gonna bitch and groan if it's taker, but whether it's taker/jericho/shane/steph/edge/whatever, i'll be happy. I'm more interested in who they're coming after/interrupt


I'm with you on this. I'm just going to sit back and enjoy it instead of getting disappointed because it's not this person or that person. Besides, the title match is more than likely going to be very good and we're starting a whole new year in WWE. I'm excited for that. We may even see some Royal Rumble build tonight.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



abrown0718 said:


> the title match should be class.
> 
> i know some are gonna bitch and groan if it's taker, but whether it's taker/jericho/shane/steph/edge/whatever, i'll be happy. I'm more interested in who they're coming after/interrupt


This, but how could it possibly be Edge? Love the guy but he isn't wrestling again, bro.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Already getting tired... Shit, this gonna be a long night


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

1hr 
gonna check out porn to kill time


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Bah Gawd I've figured it out...

After the Punk/Ziggler match, the "itBegins" promo plays and after that, Punk cuts a promo of how he finally did it. The ice cream bars have returned! Then ice cream bars with his face fall from the ceiling like JBL's money


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Bullydully said:


> This, but how could it possibly be Edge? Love the guy but he isn't wrestling again, bro.


I don't think it's him either, but you should see some of the theories in this thread


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Im waiting for people to start bitching as to how much of a let down ths return was just because it isn't the person they wanted it to be. Similar to how taker returned last year.. it had people thinking like crazy then an epic return for taker and even bigger for HHH. Look at it as what it is, not "oh it wasn't who i wanted so it was an epic fail and disapointment for everyone thats what wwe said" ...stop and just enjoy


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

this hype, all these videos is a waste for a Chris Jerchio return... I like chris im a fan..but all this for him... He's really not a big force as it says in the promo videos


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



CMojicaAce said:


> Bah Gawd I've figured it out...
> 
> After the Punk/Ziggler match, the "itBegins" promo plays and after that, Punk cuts a promo of how he finally did it. The ice cream bars have returned! Then ice cream bars with his face fall from the ceiling like JBL's money


Just the image of ice cream bars falling down and hitting so many people in the head has me dying. :lmao


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

http://www.telly-tv.com/wwe-raw/110...-watch-online-download-video-update-divx.html

Here you can watch RAW


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

What would happen to this forum if it was Edge and Lita plus Brodas and maybe 1 other?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

McMahon is not going to rehire a man that had been spotted at the competitions shows.


----------



## Mr. Slave (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

The whole downloading thing to watch raw is pretty dumb.. I know theres got to be streams out there


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



HollyWood said:


> this hype, all these videos is a waste for a Chris Jerchio return... I like chris im a fan..but all this for him... He's really not a big force as it says in the promo videos


This is why i rather him return for the RR. He's not a force, and idc if he comes with a new gimmick, no one's going to buy that Jericho is some threat or force to be reckon with.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

So you are saying its Sting?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



HollyWood said:


> this hype, all these videos is a waste for a Chris Jerchio return... I like chris im a fan..but all this for him... He's really not a big force as it says in the promo videos


This!

If its Jericho, what a disapoint, i predict no pop.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



NikkiSixx said:


> Just the image of ice cream bars falling down and hitting so many people in the head has me dying. :lmao


You sir, just made me laugh like i had not laughed in quite some time! thank you!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

when is raw?


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

*SPOILER ALERT* well not really, it's just a confirmation of who is showing up tonight. *Note, you have to click on the URL to see it, not copy and paste it*

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...40455562_n.jpg

This photo was taken earlier today at the airport, where Jericho apparently distanced himself from the other WWE wrestlers in order to not make any other suspicions.


----------



## RKO299 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

^ acess denied


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

So fucking pumped for tonight. Punk/Ziggler should be an amazing match + the return, hopefully of Jericho! So pumped. Should be a great Raw!


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



RKO299 said:


> ^ acess denied


you have to click on the link to see it, do not copy and paste it


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'd MTFO if we hear this on Raw tonight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOUtdYKLYBg

or this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JecA5ZkfJf8


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'll be happy if it's taker or y2j, i'll MTFO if its lesnar but i will be dissapoint if it's skip or brodus


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



nba2k10 said:


> This is why i rather him return for the RR. He's not a force, and idc if he comes with a new gimmick, no one's going to buy that Jericho is some threat or force to be reckon with.


Having him return at the rumble sounds much better. But if its y2j tonight ahh oh well we all saw that coming. I want to be surprised tonight to who is That force to be reckon with.. cuz y2j aint not a big guy..lol


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

35mintuesss, but fuck im getting tired haha


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

*SPOILER ALERT* well not really, it's just a confirmation of who is showing up tonight. *Note, you have to click on the URL to see it, not copy and paste it*

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...40455562_n.jpg

This photo was taken earlier today at the airport, where Jericho apparently distanced himself from the other WWE wrestlers in order to not make any other suspicions.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



HHHbkDX said:


> I'd MTFO if we hear this on Raw tonight.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOUtdYKLYBg
> 
> ...



I love Jericho. He will always be in my GOAT list, but I just can't listen to Fozzy. I just hear him, and I think the whole song is a promo or something, and I just start laughing. It sucks, because they're not that bad, I just can't take it seriously for some reason.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JUCfX1P1ik


----------



## RKO299 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Mr. Slave said:


> The whole downloading thing to watch raw is pretty dumb.. I know theres got to be streams out there





ChainGang Saluter said:


> you have to click on the link to see it, do not copy and paste it


i did click on the link


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Idk whether to cook Tacos, Sausage/Rice, Or Chickeb Nuggets


----------



## RKO299 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



nba2k10 said:


> Idk whether to cook Tacos, Sausage/Rice, Or Chickeb Nuggets


make some noodles


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Domenico said:


> http://www.telly-tv.com/wwe-raw/110...-watch-online-download-video-update-divx.html
> 
> Here you can watch RAW


thanks for the link, does it go on automatically at 2am?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



nba2k10 said:


> Idk whether to cook Tacos, Sausage/Rice, Or Chickeb Nuggets


Tacos! :yum:


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Honestly, I'm not surprised at all. If it's Jericho, or Taker then it's no real surprise. Should it be either one of them, I will change the channel. How many debuts does a top caliber star really need? We're talking about legends here. I would prefer it to be someone not on the roster recently. Kings of Wrestling would be better to see right now, or even Dean Ambrose. I can't pumped for stars like Taker, Jericho, or Brodus Clay.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*








Its offical, yep these two are coming back

http://images.wikia.com/prowrestling/images/8/81/The_Headbangers.jpg


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

god i'm so fucking tired. so it starts at 2am UK time? better be fucking good!

im watching on the..sports2watch link..HOPEFULLY. if it actually works...


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



AttitudeEra said:


> thanks for the link, does it go on automatically at 2am?


Yeah, as soon as RAW begins they will upload it in parts


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I think Skip Sheffield is gonna work a dark match as Skip Sheffield, then return at Ryback during the videos and feud with Wade Barrett now that Orton is out and he needs an opponent. 

Mark it


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



nba2k10 said:


> Idk whether to cook Tacos, Sausage/Rice, Or Chickeb Nuggets


Nothing like some delicious Chickeb.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I hope it isn't Jericho or Taker. That way I am more surprised.

If that huge fatass comes out that some think will show up, I will turn the channel.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



deadstar1988 said:


> god i'm so fucking tired. so it starts at 2am UK time? better be fucking good!
> 
> im watching on the..sports2watch link..HOPEFULLY. if it actually works...


You and everyone else in England - 









WAKE UP! :agree:


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

ITS EDGE.......


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I am really pumped for tonight's Raw. But from what I've learned after watching 11 years of WWE, I should lower my expectations.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



truk83 said:


> Honestly, I'm not surprised at all. If it's Jericho, or Taker then it's no real surprise. Should it be either one of them, I will change the channel. How many debuts does a top caliber star really need? We're talking about legends here. I would prefer it to be someone not on the roster recently. Kings of Wrestling would be better to see right now, or even Dean Ambrose. I can't pumped for stars like Taker, Jericho, or Brodus Clay.


The promos said "a familiar force" "come BACK to take what is his." It's has to be a past star, these vignettes wouldn't make sense for a debut for a Ambrose or Rollins, or anyone who hasn't already had success in the WWE.

I'll agree that they should be making the debuts of these potential stars more meaningful and memorable, but that's hard to do when you are trying to build them up and not just throw them in the fire. Jericho was able to have the debut he did, because he had already gained popularity in WCW, ECW, and Japan before coming to the WWF.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

HOLY.........Huge spoiler alert.


The spanish Raw guys $%&/( spoiled the whole thing again lmao.
Im i allowed to post this? its hillarious, they also spoiled when ADR won the tittle the first time. %%&/"·"$$$$$$$$$$CKKKK


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It's 2/21/11 all over again I fear.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Nimbus said:


> HOLY.........Huge spoiler alert.
> 
> 
> The spanish Raw guys $%&/( spoiled the whole thing again lmao.
> Im i allowed to post this? its hillarious, they also spoiled when ADR won the tittle the first time. %%&/"·"$$$$$$$$$$CKKKK


?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

http://www.whereisjericho.com/

LAUGH
OUT
FUCKING
LOUD


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



chargebeam said:


> I am really pumped for tonight's Raw. But from what I've learned after watching 11 years of WWE, *I should lower my expectations*.


true that me too...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Nimbus said:


> HOLY.........Huge spoiler alert.
> 
> 
> The spanish Raw guys $%&/( spoiled the whole thing again lmao.
> Im i allowed to post this? its hillarious, they also spoiled when ADR won the tittle the first time. %%&/"·"$$$$$$$$$$CKKKK


Do it but use the spoiler tag


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It begins is the new Z!TLIS spin off!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



hazuki said:


> ?


They do a mini pre-show, they just ruined this momment forme, im so pissed right now:cussin:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



chargebeam said:


> I am really pumped for tonight's Raw. But from what I've learned after watching 11 years of WWE, I should lower my expectations.


Agree on both points. Nice sig as well.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

im actually wondering if there's gunna be one last itbegins video during the show just to mess with us some more.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Freeloader said:


> http://www.whereisjericho.com/
> 
> LAUGH
> OUT
> ...


*NO FRICKEN WAY *:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Nimbus said:


> They do a mini pre-show, they just ruined this momment forme, im so pissed right now:cussin:


Well judging by your reaction it must not be a good surprise lmao.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Hoping it's Jericho, but I'd also be happy if it was Batista (not likely).


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> im actually wondering if there's gunna be one last itbegins video during the show just to mess with us some more.


I think there will be one more video at the start of the show that ends with "Tonight."


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I kinda fear that it's Taker and McCool.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

could be vince returning..to fuck with the IWC..then y2j interrupts..then taker appears.

i'd mark myself to death.

..of course..never gonna happen.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

What's going on?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Punk/Ziggler is starting the show I heard.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

3 hours from now everyone is going to be PISSED!!!!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Sound s like it's going to be a disappointment...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Almost time! I'm so fucking pumped for this Raw...Lets start off the year with a BANG!!


----------



## Napoleon Bonaparte (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Shock said:


> I kinda fear that it's Taker and McCool.


Nah, I got your sneaky post before you edited it. Where did you hear that?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It Begins being Taker would be the lamest shit ever.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

wHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

We all just got trolled hard, im watching this for Punk-Ziggler.


----------



## GiannarosPHX (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Shock said:


> I kinda fear that it's Taker and McCool.


You fear that or you know that?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Even though I doubt it's Jericho, I hope to God it is. Right now Punk's the only reason I watch, and Jericho's the only other one that'll entertain me. RAW's gone to shit ever since August. Even Rock's boring as bread now. Punk/Jericho is the only thing that can keep my interest, SO LET'S SEE IT.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Almost time! I'm so fucking pumped for this Raw...Lets start off the year with a BANG!!


BANG BANG...IT'S CACTUS JACK!


----------



## Napoleon Bonaparte (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Nimbus said:


> We all just got trolled hard, im watching this for Punk-Ziggler.


Oh, shut up. If you have any news from a Spanish preview then post it tags, or with a disclaimer.

You know nothing.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Lol..

I know who it is now.

*Spoiler*

Y





2





J


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Last time I was this pumped for a Raw I believe was 2/21/11


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Freeloader said:


> http://www.whereisjericho.com/
> 
> LAUGH
> OUT
> ...


LOL fpalm


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

anyone got a link to watch RAW


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

if this stream doesn't work, i'll eat a fucking dog. i'm too tired for this stream to fuck up!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Why's everyone pissed?


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

stevie wonder can see its Y2j lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I'm kinda glad to expect Jericho tonight, but why him? Those promos are promising something much bigger than him. I was hoping (and still am) for something else to happen.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Michele McCool was legit seen in TN earlier, no Taker. But if she's there, one can only assume.....

I like Taker, I won't mind at all if it is him. Noone here should either just because it isn't Jericho. 

I almot hope WWE does nothing to address the promo videos, and Funkman closes the show "by the way IWC, the videos were a joke. Haha, troooooooled" and show goes off teh air. I'd actually be ok with that and laugh.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I don't know, if it did end up being Taker/McCool, I guess I would be alright with it, depending on how it was done. I don't want to see McCool accompany The Deadman to the ring. It wouldn't be right. However, if Taker was to return as the American Bad Ass or a more realistic gimmick, then I guess I would be okay with it. Perhaps Taker will get a new gimmick to begin his final fun? I don't see why he wouldn't end his career as The Deadman, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

It's Jericho.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

I expect to be disappointed. This is WWE after all..


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

am i watching the right thing, is nnxt on at the minute?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

gonna make a wich! maybe some ham and mustard

and get me some coffee.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

2.24 now?!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Been gone off here for a few days due to computer trouble and I come back to a heroic 54 page Raw thread before its even started, this can be CLASSIC!!

Hope everyone had a brilliant Christmas and New Year by the way!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

don't post here much anymore but will be posting along with u guys tonight. This Raw is going to be huge. I'm going with the obvious pick Jericho, and as a 2nd pick I'm going with Brock Lesnar (no chance of happening though).


----------



## GiannarosPHX (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

On one hand, I'm kinda pissed at the possibility of it being Taker-McCool

On the other hand, I now doubt that it is Y2J 100% so I know I'll be even more excited if it is him!


----------



## Notrealz (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*

Jeff hardy is going to make his return tonight, i can tell. Whenever he is high, the promos run through his mind. 

WE as viewers are experiencing Jeff Hardy's mind.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



chargebeam said:


> I'm kinda glad to expect Jericho tonight,* but why him? Those promos are promising something much bigger than him. *I was hoping (and still am) for something else to happen.


thats what im sayin....


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fingers crossed for Stephanie/Shane. 

I know I expect too much.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

haha you all seen y2j's twitter? retweeting all the where is jericho pictures.

trolling the fuck out of the IWC! he's loving this shit lol!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

7 more minutes.... someone start the countdown.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



OnToTheNextOne said:


> I expect to be disappointed. This is WWE after all..


lol indeed


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Really feel like it's gonna be Jericho tonight, but the doubts have crept into my mind enough that it'll still have that element of surprise if it is him, excited for Raw, don't fuck this up WWE!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Notrealz said:


> Jeff hardy is going to make his return tonight, i can tell. Whenever he is high, the promos run through his mind.
> 
> WE as viewers are experiencing Jeff Hardy's mind.


#AreYouSeriousBro?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Never had this much food and drink for a Raw in so so so so long. Please don't fuck up this WWE.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

right I am all set for tonight... Raw better be good I am sacrificing sleep time for the first time in months to watch this Raw


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

7 minutes til it begins!
(see what I did there)


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so gonna mark out for Lanny Poffo's return tonight.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Jericho will take a dive.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



HollyWood said:


> thats what im sayin....


The promos don't really say jericho at all. People are only expecting it to be him because he is due to return, and the IWC ran with it.

It is probably Taker. Which is way too obvious, and will be annoying because he is old, boring, and his character is beyond dated.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

My stream is playing a repeat of this season's It's Always Sunny finale right now. So far, so good, Monday night. Let's do this shit.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Never had this much food and drink for a Raw in so so so so long. Please don't fuck up this WWE.


Creative is about to make your food taste terrible.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

argh getting tired, needs to be good to keep me awake!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Also, is it just me who has thought this week has dragged the fuck on. Seems like last year (excuse the pun) since the Kane promo on Cena


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Haven't watched RAW since November, am watching because I'm hoping this It Begins person is Chris Jericho.

I doubt it though. It's probably Skip Sheffield. :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

F'n NCIS, I'll hate you til the day I die!
I would say til the day you get off the air, but I'm sure that day will never come! F!
Hurry up!


----------



## Phantoom (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope for the best, expect for the worst. Let's go Jericho!!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> The promos don't really say jericho at all. People are only expecting it to be him because he is due to return, and the IWC ran with it.
> 
> It is probably Taker. Which is way too obvious, and will be annoying because he is old, boring, and his character is beyond dated.


The Undertaker is completely awesome.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

my bet's on the first hour and 50 minutes of the show to be absolute shit with an amazing ending


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Tobyx said:


> here's a good livestream for people in the uk
> http://wweonlineforfree.blogspot.com/2012/01/2.html


I'm in the US but thanks for that, I don't have access to a TV right now and I needed a good HQ stream.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Break The Walls Down!

Here Comes The Pain!

Deadman Walking!

Who will it be???


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

If it's taker I'm bicycle kicking the shit out of my TV.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

RandomRage said:


> Creative is about to make your food taste terrible.


That is sadly what I am afraid of Ragey. It's happened many times before.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Fuck sake, show hasn't even started and Database Error's are popping up!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Tobyx said:


> here's a good livestream for people in the uk
> http://wweonlineforfree.blogspot.com/2012/01/2.html


thanks man, I'm not from the uk but this will be useful!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Fcuk it I'm staying up for it, this is gonna kill me for work tomorrow but I have to know!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Its not biker Taker  That doesn't make much sense. Everything else is a possibility. Come on Jericho!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> my bet's on the first hour and 50 minutes of the show to be absolute shit with an amazing ending


Make that 1 hour and 30 minutes, you're forgetting about the match between Punk and Ziggler.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1-2-12 ----IT BEGINS---- thread*



Freeloader said:


> The Undertaker is completely awesome.


This.


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

Whats the chance Brodus Clays finally is allowed to have a match this week?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I really wanna hear limp Bizkit tonight.. American Badass!! But Y2J will still be epic


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Here we go 3 minutes until Raw and I'm guessing 63 mins until the bas' reveal!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

3 Fucking minutes and NXT is over thanks god


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Dark Storm said:


> Fuck sake, show hasn't even started and Database Error's are popping up!


Damn, I predicted it would make it until 10pm EST. Lost already!! :frustrate


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

LVblizzard said:


> I'm in the US but thanks for that, I don't have access to a TV right now and I needed a good HQ stream.


i'm just seeing a stupid flashing ad for now? its not on yet is it?

and yes. im wank with computers. lol


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

lets predict the database overloads/forum crashes

1. Y2J/Undertaker or whoever it is debuts/returns
2. Brodus Clay actually debuts
3. Dolph Ziggler becomes WHC
4. Cena Turns heel


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Dark Storm said:


> Fuck sake, show hasn't even started and Database Error's are popping up!




Looks like sigs are disabled too. Normally not this much excitement at the beginning of January. Should be fun.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

anyone have a good stream to catch raw on


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Here we fucking go


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> If it's taker I'm bicycle kicking the shit out of my TV.


Its obviously going to be Taker... but as long as the pull off if good I am fine no matter who it is, plus I am guessing a second return besides taker,


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

it's Shane Douglas guys 

Thought today was a three hour show, thankfully its not as I turned to USA at 8:40 and saw RAW wasn't on


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm excited for the It Begins, but am also interested in how they continue the Cena-Kane storyline


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I hope its Wild Darren Young.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

You know, I've got so excited for the It Begins to be revealed tonight that I COMPLETELY forgot we had a title match between Ziggler and Punk tonight, wow!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

This shit better be good.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

RIKISHI will return to run over John Cena for the Rock.


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

3 min

can anybody tell me why I am not able to see sigs of not paid members


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

One word. Buzzing.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> RIKISHI will return to run over John Cena for the Rock.


I'd mark hard


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

TMPRKO said:


> Looks like sigs are disabled too.


Thats the best thing to ever happen to this forum TBH.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I hope the person isn't jericho that would be most boringest


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

SPOILER THE.............. RETURN............ OOOOOOOOFFFFFFFFFFF http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_movme5Tek


----------



## GiannarosPHX (Jun 28, 2011)

It's starting guys. IT'S STARTING!!! :mark:


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

1 minute.....shits about to get real


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Break Down the Walls....


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright here we go. Hope we have a good RAW to start off the year


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Expecting a new 2012 promo to air at the start


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go!!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

HERE WE GOOOOOO


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

HERE WE GOOOOOO


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Classix BBOY


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

whoo hoo


----------



## ArmyOfLove (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG. It's time!


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

So. We all ready to be disappointed?


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

here we go, lets go jericho


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Y2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2JY2J


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

sweeetttt


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

IT BEGINS NOW!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Cant wait!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

here goes nowt...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

There's a lot of f'n people in here! database errors all night for sure!
Alright chumps LET'S DO THIS!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Here we go!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok....here we go


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

im callling it not to be Y2J!!!!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I reckon it's triple h, he is coming back to get kevin nash and laurenitus


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Well here we go...IT BEGINS BITCHES!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

IF YA SMELLLLL YOURE FIRED GIVE ME A HELL YEAH THE CHAMP IS HEREEEE


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

deatawaits said:


> 3 min
> 
> can anybody tell me why I am not able to see sigs of not paid members


I thought I had this problem too, but I just read that a lot of things (avatars, sigs) are being turned off today because they don't want the site to crash due to high traffic (Y)


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Okay, site -- as usual, I have very important things to say during RAW, and I don't appreciate these Database Errors.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just erected


----------



## Amarru (Jul 3, 2011)

and man in your Avatar is Cena...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kane is added to the signature at the beginning!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

so pumped for tonights show
please do not let us down wwe !


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

crowd fucking sucks


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

someone link me up!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

oo hope we start out with kane and cena


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ugh, Kane shouldn't be talking...


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know what to expect. At least WWE has done something right.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Let's do this shit!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hoping for a good show.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

did anyone else just see jericho in the intro ??


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Inb4disappointment


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think they're actually pipping in boos to Cena's entrance now.


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

kane already  good start


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

WWE PLEASE DO NOT DISSAPOINT ME, NOT TONIGHT, NOT STARTING 2012!! LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Starting off with Cena and Kane.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Look to the crowd for signs of Taker, Y2J, Goldberg, Batista, Whoever you think returns later....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

why does cole always say its rare that the wwe title is defended on raw?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This should be good.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is soooooooooo awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

I love this promo


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

WWE video packages are so top notch


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> IF YA SMELLLLL YOURE FIRED GIVE ME A HELL YEAH THE CHAMP IS HEREEEE


Love that bit of the opening. "If ya smell...you're fired"


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Hypnotiq said:


> did anyone else just see jericho in the intro ??


He's always in it.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

they really edited last week to make it look like the crowd reeeeeally hated cena


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Kanekanekanekanekane


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hypnotiq said:


> did anyone else just see jericho in the intro ??


was about to ask the same. i saw it as well


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

first row sports is down
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

lol at the joker dark night music


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

it's triple h!!!! this is gonna be good, he is coming back to get control of wwe


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Good opening by showing this promo, because I loved it


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

JDman said:


> crowd fucking sucks


Has the crowd even been shown yet?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Why the fuck is so much graphic blocked? (avatars, sigs, the rep icon)


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Honestly though WWE hopefully is doing something right for once. Punk/Ziggler, Kane/Cena and It Begins. Three things I'm actually looking forward to.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

lol those chants crack me up


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

this is amazing


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena still sucks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Something Something Darkside...Something Something John Cena Sucks!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Hoping for a good show.


no fucking way


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCKING EPIC.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't like that Raw is starting with a video package.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Sick video package.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

I love how the real segment had nowhere near that amount of crowd participation.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

WWE's production team needs a raise


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Cena to turn heel tonight???


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

awesome video package


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

could someone pm me a steam please? mine ain't doing jack shit

THANKS


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

CENA SUCKS


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Masked Kane FTW!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

This is just to sell more Cena Sucks T-Shirts.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

STING :side:


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Epic video


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Cena to turn heel tonight???



*Facepalm*


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

this crowd fucking SUCKS ASS..PIECES OF MOTHER FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Boo this man


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I knew Cena would open.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

What the hell happened to the sigs.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Say what you want about the feuds and overall show, but the video packages in the WWE have always been incredible.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

A Cena start makes sense.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena should come out and hit little kids. #HEEL


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

Boos for John , quite audible


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

how else can we start 2012??? LOL. booo cenaaa


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

OMG NICKELBACK ARE THE MYSTERY GUYS


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CENA WITH THAT GOOFY SMILE.....DAMMMIT!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Another Cena state it seems


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

i know they want a story for john til mania when he faces the rock, but the main story should always be about the champion, this is why wwe isnt building more stars, no one else seems to made into a big deal other than john


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I wonder how long it will take for Y2J chants to break out


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i'd laugh my ass off if cena ever got caught on that bottom rope as he slides in like that.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

This is Jerry Lawler country?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Boos for Cena

Love this town


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Rise above Kane


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

The show opens with Cena. Of course. 2012 is a return to the status quo, me thinks.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Looks like a decent size crowd. I can see a lot of people in the upper levels.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

these idiots buying the "Cena Sucks" shirt are just giving Cena more money


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

WWE Universe @WWEUniverse 1m Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
#RiseAboveHate or #EmbraceTheHate? #LetsGoCena or #CenaSucks? #Raw #WWE #Kane @JohnCena


*EMBRACE THE HATE!!!!*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

King: "I dont care what anyone says, I dont think this is getting in the head of John Cena"

Shut up you boring old man, you almost say everyweek how it DOES.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

He's getting heat in Tenn.??? That's when you know shit has gone wrong Cena


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TURN HEEL ALREADY

He should turn heel, form a stables, spraypaint the spinner belt. Yes total NWO ripoff, but it would A) Turn Cena heel and B) give reason to replace that POS belt they have. 

I'll take that.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

there going to make us wait


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Memphis Hates Cena. 

You know who else does? Me.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Changes Cena?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

the power of the almighty Cena just crashed these forums.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"My name is John Cena and everything is grand o great!"

I'm actually not annoyed by it, cause I see what they're doing.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

crowd fucking sucks


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

I fucking HATE King


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

nice to see cena smiling like nothing happened..


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Shut up!"

Ah, the drunkards at these shows make my life.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cena GTFO...


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

will sigs for non-paid members be reienstated after the show?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Just an awkward joke about the underwear...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena you idiot. Your dad was the only thing entertaining about that whole thing.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

... what an insult, geeesh


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Apparently there is no resolution that Cena will stop being a corny motherfucker.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Show of hands: 

Who knows that Glen Jacobs once had a gimmick called the Christmas Creature?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena... always standing forth as the epitome of comedic genius.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like how they're just not even reacting to his dumbass jokes.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

That was such a funny joke... NOT


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Watch the "It begins" be for Cena. Getting him mega heat, and turning him full heel.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

I love John Cena but he needs to start with these promos.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

was anyone else expecting him to say "i will remain a face"? i mean really, it's not too far from what he said anyway.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Lawler what are you laughing at? Nothing of that is funny


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

More cheesy Cena business.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

crowd are disappointing me


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh look. It's the same opening promo we get almost every single RAW.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that didnt make much sense. lol " LIIAAARRR"


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Starting off bad, hope it gets better quickly. Fiesta Bowl is looking good.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

John Cena is such a great guy


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

awesome promo from cena


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Have we not heard this before, Cena?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, you heard it here first folks. Cena's gonna flash his genitalia at The Rock after the match. Lovely.


----------



## TOXiiC (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm so sick of Cena being a kissup.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Vintage sucking up.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

They need to build the turn. Patience people.


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

Ugh Cena


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Yawn


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Welp, more Cena garbage.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

is cena able to get a reaction without sucking up to the crowd??


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Boo motherfucker. Boo.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Blabbity blah blah. Let's speed this up!


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

cena , shut up


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this cheesy babyface act needs to stop...Cena needs some edge, really


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

KANE COME OUT NOW. COME OUT NOOOOOOOOOOW~


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Is it me or is there alot more signs than normal...? Have they stopped confiscating them?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ugh, I'm so tired of this motherfucker.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Dude turn fucking heel for the love of GOD.

This is pro wrestling.. not Sesame Street.
People want to see bad ass promos and awesome matches.. not lame ass "jokes!"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BOO THIS F'N MAN!


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Show of hands:
> 
> Who knows that Glen Jacobs once had a gimmick called the Christmas Creature?


Also as the dentist to Jerry Lawler and held tag team titles with Al Snow!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sounds like Kane just wants you to stop being a wuss.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

"You have earned the right to say what you want by paying money."

That's good John, get the little kids into capitalism so they'll buy our action figures.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

How many times is Cena going to cut the exact same promo?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Shut the fuck up, Cena.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Kane please come out and chokeslam this bastard


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

someone please interrupt him like now!!!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

lol, this jesus complex is really working for john


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Rubs Brow*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Show of hands:
> 
> Who knows that Glen Jacobs once had a gimmick called the Christmas Creature?


I do.....and god 2012 has just started and already Cena pussy's himself out


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you, Kane. End his sucking up.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

KANE!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KANE!!!!!!!!

Shut this annoying ass kisser up now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I wonder when WWEshop.com will release the John Cena Pandering Panda doll?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank God for Kane stopping that dreadful promo.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

this is an emotional promo straight from the heart, not forced and real. Great work from cena

fuck off kane


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

KANE AT LAST.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

worst crowd ever.holy shit they fucking BLOW COCKS


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

KANEEEE


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Just turn your back on us John. Its ok. We don't care. We have The Rock. And CM Punk.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

IT'S KANE!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kane we call Kane the babyface in this whole situation? I mean Cena just comes across as a butt kissing phony.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane time finally.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Same old, same old...


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Kane's voice


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

ok im guessing some of you got a stream? none of mine work, so could someone please pm me one? i know im a pain in the arse.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This crowd needs to liven the fuck up!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

That promo just ruined 1-2-12


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Can someone PM me a stream please, much appreciated.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

lol @ kane the pussy hiding in the back and doing a promo via satellite


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

lol...Cena wont be turned heel clean


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

cmpunk is a bigger suck up then cena and atleast cena isn't a pussy


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

thats one creepy little girl man..


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Forum crashed many times yet?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

The end begins tonight!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Cena is LITERALLY cutting this same prommo every week.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

What a waste of good time. Cena comes out and cuts the same promo that we've heard for six damn years.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

The end begins TONIGHT. My return is near.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why are Raw's graphics all yellow?


oooh, freaky girl and weird kid hack the system!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THE END BEGINS TONIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That #itbegins promo gave me a new clue... yep


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jericho was spotted in Tennessee today and for at least the 2nd time in a row, the It Begins promo aired during something related to CM Punk. 

It HAS to be Jericho and he HAS to be going after Punk.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Save us from crap like this, Jericho.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

THE END BEGINS TONIGHT.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

THE END BEGINS TONIGHT

Hmm....

Also, why can't Cena stop rehashing the same ol crap "I'LL NEVER CHANGE GUYS!" Christ stop talking


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

bboy said:


> lol @ kane the pussy hiding in the back and doing a promo via satellite




There's my favorite little "It's still real to me" Cena mark.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The creepy ass little "It Begins" girl (children are the worst, okay?!?) staring right into the camera? Can't wait for the nightmares.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

The end begins!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Turning your back on us is only polite when we're this sick of your face, Cena.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh shit...that bitch was looking at us


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The First bad promo in 2012.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cena's promo felt like a President giving a speech after knowing he did something bad. I wouldn't have been surprised if he said, "I did not have sex with that woman".


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!

wk


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Just when I thought I couldn't hate Cena anymore..he gives a promo like that..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Michael Cole's response: "Huh, well, next segment."


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

shit crowd...possibly the worst ever.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I love Kanes laugh


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CM Dealer said:


> "You have earned the right to say what you want by paying money."
> 
> That's good John, get the little kids into capitalism so they'll buy our action figures.


Hahaha. Vince has been drumming this into kids for years.


----------



## LILESSS (Dec 27, 2011)

Man its 2am and i am fucking tired.
I sware to god if they wait until the end of the show to reveal whos behind it begins im gna.... be asleep


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Love Kane, hate the dramatic laugh.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This lame Cena promo proved that the Kane promo last week was the biggest waste of time in TV history, unbelievably stupid company with no direction.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kane to attack Cena's Dad or what?


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Before you criticize Daniel Bryan for a lack of charisma, remember this Cena promo. Awful


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If anything, the vid to me proves a woman and man will be coming in. 

Stephanie and Shane, PLEASE.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

THE CRASH BEGINS I KNOW IT!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

JDman said:


> shit crowd...possibly the worst ever.


The Slammy crowd was way worse.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

the girl is so fucking creepy


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Scott Button said:


> Before you criticize Daniel Bryan for a lack of charisma, remember this Cena promo. Awful


yeah of course raw emotion is boring isn't it. do you know what makes a good promo?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Maybe there is a heel turn possibility I just hope he isn't some Zombie or something like it was 1995 lol


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

kane clearly has something to do with it begins... really starting to think its some form of stable


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

DANIEL BRYAN!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry incoming!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

DRAGON BITCHES!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

What a pop! #sarcasm


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

and there you have it WWE, your World Champ gets no reaction


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

This date base error shit is annoying sort it out!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Bryan's music kicks so much ass.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

god damn is there even a crowd....


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish the world title still had some prestige :C


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

My god they are silent.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

WWE is trying to make Syfy seem popular, lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The jobber/unover World Champion.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

What the hell. I was told Punk/Ziggler would start.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

lol at all the crashes


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HGF said:


> The Slammy crowd was way worse.


trollolol no..the slammy crowd was a MILLION times better than these fucking pieces of PURE SHIT sitting in those seats tonight.

they can all rot in hell


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol no reaction for DB  Fucking crowd...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

DATS MA BOI D-BRYAN!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I got it

The boy is Vince, the girl is Linda

She(Linda) holds the key to his(Vince) arrival because due to her running for Senate Vince is cancelling all of the WWE shows until she finally loses.

The end(of the WWE) begins

Am I right or am I right


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Da champ is HERE!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

hell yeah awesome match.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

They going to start the build for the Rumble tonight or what?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Were we watching the same show?

Bryan got a decent pop


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

chrispepper said:


> kane clearly has something to do with it begins... really starting to think its some form of stable


I thought that.

But then I thought, the whole "tonight" thing is so people think its to do with Kane. Only for it to completely be something different.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Daniel Bryan is such a troll.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ratings are about to go down folks! D-Bryan is on TV


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Good match incoming!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Surprisingly good heat for Cody. (Y)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

wow, what a crowd


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This should be a solid match.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll admit i mark for Cody's theme, as well as him.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Cole still burying the talent in the ring. I guess nothing is changing in that department.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Apparently Kane is the Wizard of Oz now. And John Cena is the reverse tin woodsman.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

ugh. really hate this whole SuperShow concept.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Dear IWC,

Daniel Bryan *STILL* isn't over...and he's even the World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Crickets 
I still love you, Danielson.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

bryan vs rhodes.....commence mark out time


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cody Vs. DB. Not a bad way to kick off the in ring action for 2012.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cody Rhodes music is actually really good IMO


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

This forum crashes everytime people think its the end of the world is coming. Tonight is no different.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

This crowd is fucking terrible. Absolutely dead.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

The lack of reaction for a world champion is embarrasing.

I like Danielson, but he seriously wasnt ready for the WHC. He simply isnt anywhere near over enough.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

0 reaction for Cody Rhodes at least Bryan got a pop


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

"first troll champion" I'm sorry, I laughed.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

This crowd sucks more dick than a hooker in Harlem.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

bboy said:


> yeah of course raw emotion is boring isn't it. do you know what makes a good promo?


C'mon now, Cena has cut this exact promo ever since 2006. "Whether you love me or hate me, you have the right to say what you want. I'm feeling so good when I'm in this ring and hear your reactions. Only a WWE crowd has such a great energy. I'm a total ass kisser, please don't boo me!"

He's like a broken record that is stopped and then played again next week.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This crowd sucks.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Love Cody's music.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

this crowd didnt react for anyone so far besides cena.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope this match gets some time.*


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Bryan Chants!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Crowd kinda pails in comparison to Chicago. If only itbegins was revealed there.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rhodes/Bryan and Ziggler/Punk in one night? As well as ItBegins revealing. 


and then they have a crowd like this...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Question to Lawler: Why is it when a heel cashes in MITB unexpectedly, its cheap and when a face does it, it doesn't matter how he did it. He's the champion now!


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

lol only 20minutes into the damn show and people are already saying worst crowd ever. Should atleast wait until the half way mark to say something like that.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

someone please pm a link, will be greatly appreciated


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> This crowd sucks more dick than a hooker in Harlem.


I have no idea why I gigled at that comment


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wish the crowd loved Daniel Bryan as much as I do.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Daniel Bryan gets no pop, Cody is the heel and at least u could hear the boo's lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I thought Memphis was a smart crowd


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Bryan Chants!


A couple of internet fans at ringside chanting for Daniel Bryan doesn't mean much.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

iMac said:


> Crowd kinda pails in comparison to Chicago. If only itbegins was revealed there.


who's the chick in your sig.....whats her name


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

These young guys are really starting to get the hang of what it takes to be a star. Cody Rhodes, Zach Ryder, Wade Barrett, Dolph Ziggler, Daniel Bryan, etc... This youth movement is really starting to take over the WWE.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Forum crashed many times yet?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

There's just too many people in this f'n thread. :lmao


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Daniel Bryan gets no pop, Cody is the heel and at least u could hear the boo's lol


Lol what?

Bryan got a decent pop

Cody got 0 reaction


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Er... what? Where did that dog comment come from?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Skip Sheffield wrestled before the show in a dark match. So i think its safe to say hes not the one behind the promos


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Roll-up.


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

and that was quick ...


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

This match is going to kill the ratings for the time-being.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Winning like THAT doesn't help Bryan's image at all.*


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

what a lame match shit


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I seriously don't give a damn about this guy. lol


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Best crowd ever.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

YEAH! 

HE WON!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL awful finish.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what an ending


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Surprisingly lackluster match there. Eh. Liked the finish though.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Anyone else feel this match should've been World Champion Cody Rhodes vs. Intercontinental Champion Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

It shows how much WWE has fallen. The world champion getting absolutely no pop.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> The lack of reaction for a world champion is embarrasing.
> 
> I like Danielson, but he seriously wasnt ready for the WHC. He simply isnt anywhere near over enough.


They had no business giving him the MITB without any proper build up before or after. They did this guy a huge disservice.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good win for Bryan...would have been ridiculous if he lost


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CM Dealer said:


> Apparently Kane is the Wizard of Oz now. And John Cena is the reverse tin woodsman.


Ah so you'll be my competition for "the funny one" tonight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Way to bring up the losing streak

Small Package DB strikes again. Yeah he's losing tomorrow.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I looked away, what did I miss? A roll up?


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol. The announcers have not mentioned this is a Champ vs. Champ match once.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

no reaction hmm..as Del Rio's was so much better...and he didn't have a losing streak and Cole bury him for two years


----------



## ssjad05 (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow they let him win. I can't believe it.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Booooooooooooooorrriiiiiiing, lol @ Bryan in the second quarter, viewers are flying...


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wtf the match was shorter than cenas promo, how are you gonig to get bryan over if not a single tv match lasts more than 7 mins!?


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

I liked the Kane promo.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

The crowd needs a slap!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

that match sucked !


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

hahaha... Kick Cole now


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

5 minute match with two great and solid wrestlers? Cena's lame promo was longer than this.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

That boring dwarf has killed all credability for that title.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bryan is so turning heel...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Dear IWC,
> 
> Daniel Bryan *STILL* isn't over...and he's even the World Heavyweight Champion.


I *STILL* don't give a fuck.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Daniel Bryan has so much fake charisma.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

crazy R Truth is back


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

My god his celebrating and his way of winning, geez louise, certainly isn't helping his image.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Bad storm here, watching Sky Sports is like a shit stream.... what a fucking night for it......


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Okay, DB probably wasn't ready for a World Title run. But neither was Swagger or Sheamus, and that hasn't stopped the WWE before.

Still, I wish they kept the belt on Henry and built up DB to take the title at WM.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Booooooooooooooorrriiiiiiing, lol @ Bryan in the second quarter, viewers are flying...


Its the first quarter

Also Cody ruined the ratings


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's so over the top he has to be going for a heel turn tomorrow.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

The world title's got to Bryans head...he's playing his character well.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Water Bottle > Gun Shot. 


True story.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

wow even johnny ace gets little heat..fucking crowd can rot in hell


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol at lawler putting over a water bottle to the head


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That water bottle must have killed.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Small package? WTF, stop booking him like a pussy.


----------



## hedon182 (Jan 3, 2012)

waterbottle is embarassing :/


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr. Excitement himself.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The Ace himself!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

REASON CODY RHODES WEARS KNEE PADS NOW: He took an arrow to each of them.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like I'll have to watch RAW in espanol! ¡Dios mío!


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Love getting to see Rhodes vs. Bryan but seriously this may be the worst time to do this. If the finish had ended cheap, like Booker or Big Show getting involved then it loses creditability for that champion. Like they couldn't beat the other without help. 

If they win like they just did, then what does it prove to the crowd about the champion? That he can just pull out a random pin like that? He is suppose to be the World Champion and able to finish off any competition, even the Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Miz needs to stop crossing his arms like a fruit.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WTF this uncharismatic midget is doing?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

only gays and women look at their nails like that, just sayin'


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

the water bottle barely hit Miz in the head


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Guess they arent dialing Cole down any after all.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I want Brodus


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol noo


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> That boring dwarf has killed all credability for that title.


You realize Rey Mysterio -- who would be closer to the description of a "boring dwarf" -- has held the title before, right? Or were you just trying to make an irrational point?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

R-Truth and Y2J the reasons why i watch tonight Raw,no more another shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*L.L. Cool Ace*


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

holy shit its dead silent there...fuck this crowd...so much


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao fuck a sledgehammer. Trips should have been using a water bottle all these years the way they put it over.

:lmao he barely grazed his head too

lol Johnny Ace basically calling Miz a bitch


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

How is that guy banging Maryse? Fuck.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Another lame guy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Miz acting like a 3 year old that just got in trouble. 

"Does that ring a bell to you Miz" 

(Shakes head) "No"


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Mr. Excitement is da man.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> That boring dwarf has killed all credability for that title.


Cody Rhodes marks jelly

Mad Cody isnt over at all and losing viewers


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm loving Ace XD


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Johnny Ace is gettin started early with the comedy tonight.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

"Its better than a lame duck" :L


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That signature water bottle! Stronger than an f'n sledgehammer!!!


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

QUACK


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

QUACK!


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> bryan vs rhodes.....commence mark out time



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOzxn-Z0NlE


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

LMAO!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh...my...god ...:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing that Miz mentions sitting ducks, he certainly looks like a duck.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aw damn, they're really turning R Truth face again, aren't they.

I can't see that ending well.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz vs Sheamus will end in DQ after Truth interferes.


And fucking lol @ Truth.


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

HAHAHAH R-Truth


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Miz, badass motherfucker.

:lmao Oh god, I don't even know what just happened.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

LMFAO


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

:lmao miz has been a naughty boy!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

lmao..gotta love crazy Truth


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

lololololol, oh R Truth.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ummmmm OK


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL "Better than a lame duck!"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF..... :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

R-Truth is one crazy mother.....and god damn it's awesome


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol R-Truth, WTF!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

wtfucky ducky


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Awww Shucky ducky.. QUACK. QUACK!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Truth should've attacked him...


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

quack quack ... oh truth. get out of the business. you suck.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

R-TRUTH :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Crazy Truth might be my favorite wrestler going right now.*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OMG I got the lame duck joke

YAY


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA that was the greatest part of RAW thus far...QUACK!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

lol, holy crap! quack quack!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Johnny Ace, aren't you a "lame duck?" You are the INTERIM General Manager, moron

EDIT: Jokes on me


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

WTF, Truth


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

CRACK CRACK CRACK


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

I just marked for R Truth


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

:shocked:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao TROOF got them good rocks from his connect


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

Had such a stressful day.... Just wanted to watch raw tonight...



2 minutes into the show and my cable is out.... Comcast or Xfinity what ever you call yourself now... Are you serious bro....


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Truth is still awesome


----------



## LILESSS (Dec 27, 2011)

Omg, i haven't watched a full raw show in about 6 months.
That DB/Cody Rhodes match was awful.
Crowd Sucks.
Who's that guy Miz is talking to, I hate him.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

r-truth is a fckin HERO!! lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *L.L. Cool Ace*


suddenly he's a good guy..

and Truth just made me ligit laugh


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

haha


----------



## RKO299 (Jan 1, 2012)

WTFFF


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Expect an extremely fake post-inserted pop for Bryan on Friday's Smackdown showing.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ when the breakdown comes, the second quarter will lose like it always does and DB will get blamed.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I find it difficult to believe people over the age of 7 find R-Truth funny.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm having such bad vibes about this episode...this is going to be fantastic :lmao


----------



## ssjad05 (Jun 19, 2005)

StylinProfilin said:


> 2 minutes into the show and my cable is out.... Comcast or Xfinity what ever you call yourself now... Are you serious bro....


WOO! WOO! WOO! YOU KNOW IT! Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> C'mon now, Cena has cut this exact promo ever since 2006. "Whether you love me or hate me, you have the right to say what you want. I'm feeling so good when I'm in this ring and hear your reactions. Only a WWE crowd has such a great energy. I'm a total ass kisser, please don't boo me!"
> 
> He's like a broken record that is stopped and then played again next week.


Completely agree.

Also - the crowd is decent for 2012. Not as bad as say, Richmond or San Jose. Those are BAD crowds, be thankful Undertaker isn't returning tonight to that crap. 

And lol @ R Truth and Funkman


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Quack Quack Quack!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm waiting on the animated .GIF of that "quack quack quack."


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Hope truth is kept as a tweener . I enjoy his heel work too much for him to be face


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I find it difficult to believe people over the age of 7 find R-Truth funny.


I'm over 7 and that was hilarious.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Its going to be clay or taker =/


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

Get Daniel Bryan off my tv.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

That was so bad it was good.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

LOOL R-Truth.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If I stopped watching Raw right now it would be the best Raw of the year...



.....wait a minute. *


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LMFAO @ Truth*


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

It better 'begin' soon... fck only reason im still up is that!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

25th anniversary of RR. Gonna be a good one this year then fo' sho'...


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Can't wait to the rumble


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

LILESSS said:


> Omg, i haven't watched a full raw show in about 6 months.
> That DB/Cody Rhodes match was awful.
> Crowd Sucks.
> Who's that guy Miz is talking to, I hate him.


Moron


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

GAH! Its not the 25th Anniversary of the Royal Rumble!!! Its the 25th Royal Rumlbe!! That's it! Next year will be the 25th Anniversary! Read a fucking dictionary man!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

eireace said:


> It better 'begin' soon... fck only reason im still up is that!




You know thats gonna be the very last thing they do, at around 11:05


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Is it just a 30 man this year then?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol at Orton when he won the Rumble and kept pointing at the Mania sign too early without the pyro. :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

R truth is a fucking legend :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

A good promo for the RR. USA USA USA


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Boring Raw so far. Hopefully Jericho gets no reaction


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully Truth doesn't get buried by the Miz in this feud. I love Truth's heel work, it's fantastic.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Wade gets no reaction


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

WADE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

If Ziggler wins, this show is worth watching. I don't care whose coming back.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Will no-one rid Wade of this terrible entrance theme?


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Barrett is here to kill someone. About damn time.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wade 'Fucking' Barret


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL TRUTH!!!


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Barrett barrage. Marking!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

yawn, can we just skip to the next segment please.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Barrett's theme still sucks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dick in the face.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Please let Wade cut a promo.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

That fuckin elevator cam. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ColeStar said:


> Will no-one rid Wade of this terrible entrance theme?


I wish someone would rid us of Wade


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Wade gets no reaction

and people say Bryan isnt over


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao at Orton lieing at the bottom of the stairs


----------



## randomxxxjobber (Dec 31, 2011)

T.O. debutes tonight.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL "exclusive elevator footage"


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Boring Raw so far. Hopefully Jericho gets no reaction


I hate you. Please go away and don't ever make your voice heard on the internet ever again because nobody will miss you.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

HAHA. Orton is totally hurt and Wade Barrett is awesome. 

Wade Barrett rocks.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

BORETON NEEDS TIME OFF!!!! CEEELEBRATION TIME COOMON!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's great to see another backstage-type fight, but you'd think Orton would beat Barrett up a bit more convincingly in that elevator. You think he'd pummel the guy, not take his time.

Ah well, it was a pretty neat way to write-off Orton.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I liked the girly screams when Orton was shown at the base of the stairs.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

My final prediction is Jericho and Steph returning tonight.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Lol at Orton when he won the Rumble and kept pointing at the Mania sign too early without the pyro. :lmao


Whats even better is the ref trying to get his attention for about 20 seconds and randy starts shouting 'HUH HUH WHAT WHAT WHAT?'


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Neutronic said:


> Wade gets no reaction
> 
> and people say Bryan isnt over


This crowd is absolutely horrible.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the dude that looks like Father Karras from the Exorcist was involved with a segment that involved a tumble down a long flight of stairs? Interesting.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Lol at Orton when he won the Rumble and kept pointing at the Mania sign too early without the pyro. :lmao


*That's what I hate about the build up to WM...the fucking sign pointing. Yes WE KNOW WM is coming! 

haha*


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Neutronic said:


> Wade gets no reaction
> 
> and people say Bryan isnt over


Nobody's getting a reaction in Memphis tonight.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

ouch Wade way to hurt my feelings!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sucks that Orton is injured. At least he can spend some quality time with his little girl and wife while he recovers. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

People actually cheered Orton being fired down the stairs, hahahaha!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

WADE WADE WADE YOU KNOW IT


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Wade is terribad.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wade is solid on the mic. He's gonna do well this year, I think.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Fuck yes! Wade Barrett!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dat eyebrow wiggle


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

So if Cena joins the Royal Rumble thinking he is Superman and can beat Rock and the WWE/World Champion in the same year, does Jericho and Rock both jump him during the match?


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

#remorthless


----------



## ianm001 (Jul 14, 2004)

I hope the crowd pick it up.

Poor so far


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm liking the new talent that is being pushed right now! I'd rather have them than talent who are past their prime and don't know when to hang it up.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

so Orton's "injured"

So he's going to come back in his hometown at the Rumble, eliminate Barrett to win the Rumble and go on to face the champion at Wrestlemania..


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

fallingasleep.gif


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Give him a new theme and it will be all good.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Barrett did it for his former NXT pro...Chris Jericho...THE BIGGER PICTURE.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Barret Bah rahhh.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

when I read the orton injury, I though it was a steel steps spot
LOL this was fucking lame


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Wade is such a generic big man


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No reaction for Barrett? Lol.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Oooohhh....oh god. Why?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

oh christ.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Cobra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Santino. I knew this was coming.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God, I wish Santino was heel, insulting people and stealing sandwiches.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Poor Santino. Squash duty again.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...why. why.why.why do we need to see this match. why. what .why


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Back in ten going to gif santinos walk.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think Wade will get a World Title reign this year...and I'm looking forward to it.*


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a Lame booking damn,Get the fuck off my tv satino


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That motherfucking walk. :lmao


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg someone tell me this is Raw for the new year?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> Nobody's getting a reaction in Memphis tonight.


TBF Barret got a pretty decent reaction.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Neutronic said:


> Wade gets no reaction
> 
> and people say Bryan isnt over


lol this. I blame WWE's booking for that tho, because both of them used to get decent reactions


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Can Santino please.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

incoming squash...Santino is the new brooklyn brawler


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

I so wanted Regal to come out then and start an English feud I think it would be mint!

Did Lawler just say Santino was "More fun than Angry Birds..." ????


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

If Barrett is facing Santino, then who is Brodus gonna squash?


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

COBRAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Santino about to get buried.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Is raw 3 hours tonight ?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Santino gets the biggest pop? #areyousriousbro


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Santino is nearly as intolerable as Hornswoggle.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Santino got a better reaction that Bryan, Cody and Wade combined? WTF is up with this crowd?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Santino? Really?!


----------



## randomxxxjobber (Dec 31, 2011)

santino is a joke. 
Is michael Cole the WWE's biggest heel??


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> You know thats gonna be the very last thing they do, at around 11:05


Dam it'll be horrible if the it begins segment is short and we have to tune in next week... but it'll probably be that I suppose


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

hahaha idc what people say I love Santino!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Santino got a huge pop

Umad barrett marks?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Santino coming out ruins Wade's credibility


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

2011 Royal Rumble Runner-up, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Joke is really over. Marella is as entertaining to me as Hornswoggle.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Neutronic said:


> Wade is such a generic big man


You done yet?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Cobra's the new Socko


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well at least this match is going to be short.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Santino mic time? Come on.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

How long before #cobraglove is TRENDING WORLDWIDE ON TWITTER!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

referee was corpsing


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Santino is hilarious


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Put the fucking World Title on Barrett already.


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

Why is Santino still in the company?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Barrett's tights are awesome.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Barrett has the coolest accent. It's so much better than the average British accent.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Yup. Sheamus or Barrett are winning the Rumble.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No reaction for Bryan earlier tonight btw...


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

If this last more then five minutes ill b surprise


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Santino got a better reaction that Bryan, Cody and Wade combined? WTF is up with this crowd?


If pushes were based solely on crowd reaction, Santino would be a main eventer. Nothing specific to this crowd.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

This could be the worst possible crowd for Jericho to return to.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

.......may i say that this crowd sucks, i know it's redundant but good god


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

When Barrett injures Santino.... 'Stupido, Stupido!'


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know who Ryder's facing tonight?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Santino is pure comedy :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Wade Barrett has been frightenly good these past few months." - Michael Cole


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> Put the fucking World Title on Barrett already.


Another generic big man as World Champ no thanks

Wade gets no heat


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

FingazMc said:


> I so wanted Regal to come out then and start an English feud I think it would be mint!
> 
> Did Lawler just say Santino was "More fun than Angry Birds..." ????


Your optimism is commendable...but why in the world would you think that WWE would ever do that?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

That kick by Barrett...OUCH!!!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

goodbye wasteland.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what a crappy finisher


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Winds of Change > Wasteland.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Crowd is fine. Why are some people complaining?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love the baby shit colored trunks.

That's all I got out of this besides Wade went to a better finisher.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I call my farts the winds of change


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Wade 'Fucking' Barret


Quoted for truth. I say we make that his new name like Mark "Ratings" Henry has taken off.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I love that name!
The Winds of Change Side Slam!
Too bad his original Winds of Change did nothing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ToddTheBod said:


> Barrett's tights are awesome.


:argh:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't get this logic. Anyone can beat Santino. What does this really do for Wade?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This crowd won't give a fuck if Jericho comes back. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Squash...why am I not surprised?


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

At least the Winds of Change looks painful.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Calling it now Barrett will be in the Royal Rumble final four or at least close to it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder if the crowd even know who Chris Jericho is. *sigh*


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Santino...


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Please no Divas tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did The Bellas raid Sable's old wardrobe?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Wasteland is such a better finisher than generic side slam variation #289.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

well its its not jericho we'll all be pissed, but he is currently in memphis (however its spelt)


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Miz stealing Maryses taunts. I wonder if she'll bitch like Angle did


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Miz is the future,but please don't acting like a 10 years old boy dam.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

was that a dick joke?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Bella Twins segment. One of them mentioned Lil' Jimmy. I give this RAW an A+ based on that alone.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

The Bellas saw Little Jimmy. why am i not surprised by this?
-_____-


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Barrett has the coolest accent. It's so much better than the average British accent.


WTF is an 'average British accent?'


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Troof be creepin.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Bella twins are absolutely horrendous. I'm amazed at how bad they are at acting. It's hilarious. :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Would of been better if Truth popped out of that water bottle bin.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

omg bellas


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WTF, Truth. Go the hell away.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

R Truth is just as bad now as he was before he was suspended. Some things never change


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

R-Truth the strange Stalker...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth is the coolest motherfucker on the show not named LL Cool Ace.*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Jerk"
That's the problem with the majority of heels, they're just "jerks"......nothing more....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Who's goin' Jimmy hunting? Truth's goin' Jimmy hunting.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck, why does Vince think the Bellas need to be more of a main point of the show?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Hahaha. Oh jeez. This is going to get terrible before it's over.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

R-truth: "Be very, very quiet, I'm hunting white boy!"


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

hide and seek with r-truth, this will not end well


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

R-Truth got that Elmer Fudd swag going on.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

My god i'd shag those two bellas. It's all there good for anyway.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Wonder if creative knows that roll-up wins and squash matches won't get people over


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

saw lil Jimmy..good one whores


shh..be vewwy vewwy qwiet..Ium huntin' Miz's


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> Please no Divas tonight.


But I need to go and make a brew at some point...


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bad crowd


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Bellas are so fucking hot. Miz needs to stop acting like a fairy.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Is that blackhole slam Wade's new finisher?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Truth being a stalker is funny and creepy at the same time.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

It Begins has been revealed:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m8VjpeDpuk


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Face Truth is as stale and boring as ever, I want Heel truth back.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Neutronic said:


> Wade gets no reaction
> 
> and people say Bryan isnt over


Wade isn't exactly getting Hassan level heat but Bryan just got possibly the worst reaction for a face world champion ever.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Truth is at least getting a reaction.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

dan_marino said:


> The Bella twins are absolutely horrendous. I'm amazed at how bad they are at acting. It's absolutely hilarious. :lmao


We all know why the Bella Twins keep their jobs.:sex:sex:sex


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

dan_marino said:


> The Bella twins are absolutely horrendous. I'm amazed at how bad they are at acting. It's hilarious. :lmao


This is 100% my reason behind loving them so much.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Truth needs to get suspended again or fired or something.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I have to say R-Truth has the worst fashion sense of any wrestler I've ever seen.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup this is going to be the best show ever. I feel it.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Barrett has the coolest accent. It's so much better than the average British accent.


Theres no such thing as a British accent, its an English accent


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I call my farts the winds of change


And sometimes those winds blow so hard, they actually change the colour of one´s trunks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kingofstuff said:


> R-truth: "Be very, very quiet, I'm hunting white boy!"


LMAO. I would mark so hard if he said that tonight considering they're in Memphis. They might lynch his ass.


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

Any one notice that Itbeginstonight was trending worldwide?


----------



## cammyg97 (Jun 28, 2011)

whos the bella on the left


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I was expecting Truth to go "be very very quiet...I am hunting for lil jimies."


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Wonder if creative knows that roll-up wins and squash matches won't get people over


Don't worry, I can't wait to see ziggler... Holy Fuck


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't blame the crowd for their silence... they are being fed pure dirt right now, what the hell have they got to get excited a bout?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The funny *and sad* thing is, the Bellas are far more entertaining than the Divas of Doom.*


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

If it is him I'm worried at the reaction Jericho will get, this crowd fucking sucks so far.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i hate ads


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> This crowd won't give a fuck if Jericho comes back. :lmao


This crowd won't give a fuck if Jesus comes back.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

The Bella's are useless members of the roster.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

If you need crowd reaction to make something memorable, you need a sense of imagination. Just sayin'


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't worry guys theres still some things to look foward to..Punk/Ziggler, Kane segment, It Begins


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

R-Truth is quite funny though. Crazy babyface is quite great, not gonna lie


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

bread1202000 said:


> Any one notice that Itbeginstonight was trending worldwide?


Nobody cares.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Did anyone else see Sting on Barrett's tights?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol kimbo slice and batista in scorpion king 3.


----------



## Commander Sheppard (Jan 1, 2012)

bread1202000 said:


> Any one notice that Itbeginstonight was trending worldwide?


It's weird they put it on television that it's trending but the commentators fail to acknowledge it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Batista and Kimbo Slice in Scorpion King 3.

Holy shit. That's a must-see film if I've ever heard of one.


----------



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

If it is Jericho the crowd better give him a good reaction


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Are they using duck-hunting as a poke at Miz's face?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> Would of been better if Truth popped out of that water bottle bin.


It Truth would have popped his head out of the water I would have lmao.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Enjoying Raw so far :]


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

If jericho doesnt wake this crowd...


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

truth is awesome i hope they keep him as a tweener


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Sheamus better not win the Rumble.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL Scorpion King 3.

SHEAMUS! No love, though.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Jbardo said:


> If it is him I'm worried at the reaction Jericho will get, this crowd fucking sucks so far.


Am I the only one that doesn't think this? I think the crowd has been just fine tonight.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

2 matches lasting combined less than cenas promo, how is anyone supposed to get over if theyre out there less time than a commercial?


----------



## Ben21 (Dec 19, 2011)

The Scorpion King 3; Featuring Kimbo Slice and Dave Batista.

Oh my good lord fpalm.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"Great White" ROFL.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Of course the whitest guy in the WWE gets a big reaction in Tennessee.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Time for Cole to have an orgasm. Here comes The Miz!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

shot match again.i promise


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hopefully this isn't just another Sheamus squash since we just had Wade's squash....


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

awesome


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Sheamus

- Come out
- Squash somebody
- Scream
- Leave

That is all.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Fuck, this crowd is just awful.....


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz is getting sqaushed, SMH.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Man, the miz's momentum has really fallen off.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

They need to at least acknowledge something to do with the "It Begins" thing here. It's the only reason I'm staying up...


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why did they make a Scorpion King 3? WHY


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

The crowd of no reactions tonight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Billy Kidman said:


> This crowd won't give a fuck if Jesus comes back.


*It's Tennessee, they'd go fucking crazy and start talking in tongues if Jesus showed up. Give 'em credit.*


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Heel said:


> Did anyone else see Sting on Barrett's tights?


I thought I was the only one!


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

no one is getting a reaction. Memphis, you suck.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Fuck this ads, Barrett vs Miz, another squash?


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I get the feeling that WWE has often wasted big returns/events or storyline pay-offs on Raws where the crowd didn't appreciate them. Shouldn't they take more care to schedule these things for towns with typically hot crowds? Or is that an unrealistic expectation?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy tanner.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

CM Dealer said:


> Of course the whitest guy in the WWE gets a big reaction in Tennessee.


would be funny if he actually got a big reaction.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

look at Miz go all ape shit


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

People complaining about RAW so far....rewind 2 years ago, Hornswoggle, horrible DX segments and Guest hosts.

Now shut up


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

the contrast between the miz and sheamus' skin color is hilarious!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TheLadderMatch said:


> Sheamus
> 
> - Come out
> - Squash somebody
> ...


And for comedic affect, grab a mic and say "third".


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Apparently I'm hearing that the "It All Begins" mystery wrestler is going to be Quinton Rampage Jackson.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

So miz has gone from a supposed.. "Dominant" heel to a coward in 2 weeks...


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Sheamus is a fucking beast.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think The Miz will be going back to the main event scene for a while. I have a feeling he is going to be an upper mid carder for a while.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao :lmao GIF THAT PLEASE


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, I lol'd


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

miz: you ok ?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol sheamus is a beaast


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus beating the fuck out of Miz.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, the crowd has been good. People need to quit thinking every city is New York or Chicago.

Miz is hella orange.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

L O L at Sheamus beating the fuck out of Miz.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

How is Miz not dead?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SHEAMUS IS THE MAN!*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

LMFAO at Sheamus pounding the Miz :lmao


----------



## lennyd44 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ben21 said:


> The Scorpion King 3; Featuring Kimbo Slice and Dave Batista.
> 
> Oh my good lord fpalm.


Happy new year and welcome to 2012!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

FingazMc said:


> They need to at least acknowledge something to do with the "It Begins" thing here. It's the only reason I'm staying up...


*

That probably wont happen til the end or towards the end.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sheamus was just laying those forearms!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Damn that fist over the rope pound thing did look pretty brutal then lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

HAHA TEN YR OLD TELLING MIZ TO HIS FACE HE SUCKS! AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

CM Dealer said:


> Of course the whitest guy in the WWE gets a big reaction in Tennessee.


:lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

What the actual fuck? I thought my TV was stuck like a CD Player


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

dat chest pounding!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

18


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

SHEAMUS JUST BEAT THE DUST OFF THAT BOI!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

It's really not going to be Jericho. Creepy promos like that aren't fitting for Y2J. People have got to a point where they just say Jericho instead of the mystery person. You people are going to be disappointed.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

r-truth is cilla black 2nite


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Truth = DDP


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Truth is here to liven this up. :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz. The definition of bad ass. :fpalm


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

lol at truth


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh boy.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Truth's gimmick is great. One of the rare characters in WWE. Deserves a big push.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

CM Dealer said:


> Of course the whitest guy in the WWE gets a big reaction in Tennessee.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

HE RAN INTO JOHN MORRISON!!! And Melina, who wanted to suck R-Truth's cock for 2 bucks.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This is why I love Sheamus.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

FELLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now he's pandering to little Jimmy? The fuck, Truth?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is that R-Truth or any guy about to steal my car radio?

The Miz, badass motherfucker.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What's the point of this segment? Just to prove they still don't have anything for Sheamus or..?


----------



## lennyd44 (Apr 6, 2010)

It's almost an hour into the show and we haven't had a good single match....


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CM Dealer said:


> Of course the whitest guy in the WWE gets a big reaction in Tennessee.


:lmao


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Crazy Truth makes Raw so much better.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Has Sheamus really done anything the last few months apart from squash people?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

fucking excellent.


----------



## hedon182 (Jan 3, 2012)

water bottle :/


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

H20


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

vanpalm said:


> People complaining about RAW so far....rewind 2 years ago, Hornswoggle, horrible DX segments and Guest hosts.
> 
> Now shut up


TESTIFY!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

wow this crowd can rot in hell


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Lil Jimmy says Miz needs to not get sprayed orange so much.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was great! Love that Truth is still the crazy son of a bitch!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't understand the water bottle hit. Shit doesn't hurt one bit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can he please bring out the cigarette and cracky tales?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Dat waterbottle of doom :yum:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

NOT THE WATER BOTTLE!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK Truth has been doing this Little Jimmy thing now since May or June and I do not understand it at all. Is it his imaginary friend or something because I thought it was supposed to be what he mockingly called the kid Cena fans? 

It really reminds me of Planet Stasiak. I had no clue what the fuck he was talking about either. 


And Good God almighty: WATER BOTTLES DO NOT FUCKING HURT!!!!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

water bottle:2 Miz:0


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LMAO at Truth.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Truth is done. This face gimmick is not going to work. Commence internet backlash....


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Why would a water bottle hurt?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God Bless Crazy R-Truth!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

water bottle of doom!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz got got Part 2.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Water bottle of DOOM!


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

TEH WATA BOTTA!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

god damn water bottle, is booked better than 90% of the roster


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I love the burial of The Miz


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

OH MAH LORD PLASTIC TO THE SKULL! 

That could cause a serious bruise along with over-saturation of the epidermis.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

ROFL hit in the head with a water bottle...is that supposed to hurt? :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LETHAL WATER BOTTLE SHOT!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

So Sheamus literally KILLS Miz and Truth hits him in the head with a plastic water bottle...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

He's got a water bottle. WON'T SOMEBODY STOP HIM.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CM Dealer said:


> HE RAN INTO JOHN MORRISON!!! And Melina, who wanted to suck R-Truth's cock for 2 bucks.


Seriously slow it down with the funnies. I haven't got one in all night


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice segment, but WWE still aren't doing anything with Sheamus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't believe they have people wanting the water bottle shot of *DEATH*.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Why is everybody complaining about the crowd? They've been great


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry but how is a bottle of water meant hurt these guys? or is it guys were wrestlers have become pussies over the years!


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

Since when did a water bottle to the head hurt ?


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Water bottle of doom.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

That thing with the water bottle was weird.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Devastating unbottled water bottle shot. I've seen people die as a result of that.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

dear god...how can anyone stand up the the power of the water bottle


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

OH MY GOSH... HE GOT HIT WITH A WATER BOTTLE. HARDCORE!!!!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

OH GOD HAHA


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Obvious plant is obvious


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

..........I don't..


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

is this match over or


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

NOT THE WATER BOTTLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> Truth is done. This face gimmick is not going to work. Commence internet backlash....


If he stays crazy, he's still gonna be awesome!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I LOVE R-TRUTH


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

#bieberplant


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Bieber lookalike.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't get this whole "Little Jimmy" thing honestly...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

justin beiber lookin motha fucker


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Little Jimmy is a Justin Bieber look-alike? I just get gotten again!


----------



## lennyd44 (Apr 6, 2010)

What is Justin Bieber doing in Tennessee?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Happy New Year, Miz!"

lol white people


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WATER BOTTLE TO THE FUCKING FACE! DAMN!

It's okay, it's been a month: we've all forgotten that R-Truth would taunt the Little Jimmies by now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL at that kid trying to out Bieber Justin Bieber.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Why of all things are they using a water bottle?


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

R-Truth working with Little Jimmy. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! :gun: :gun:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They're really selling that water bottle.....:lmao:lmao:lmao

Oh boy, Troof wif da jimmies.....crap....


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

plant?


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Has anyone on WWE Creative ever been hit with a half empty water bottle? It doesn't hurt as bad as they think it does.


----------



## ianm001 (Jul 14, 2004)

The bottle of doom


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Punk looks like thumb-head in that graphic.


----------



## hedon182 (Jan 3, 2012)

with shots like that they should bring back the hardcore championship!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

I wish that fucking water bottle would learn to cut a promo or give HHH his shovel back.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Evolution said:


> Has Sheamus really done anything the last few months apart from squash people?


it's a justin bieber clone. And no Sheamus has not had a legitimate storyline or feud in months. Creative has no idea what to do with him right now besides squash people.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

How awesome would it have been had the kid said something else. Like, "Cena Sucks" or "Triple H blows" or "Fuck you Miz"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Water bottle > sledgehammer.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao white kid, fall the fuck back


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Has Sheamus really done anything the last few months apart from squash people?


Not a damned thing whatsoever. At least not that I've seen. Maybe he's doing something more at house shows.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

The R Truth face turn was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Kudos WWE


----------



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

Justin Biebers at Raw?


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

That Down Syndrome looking Justin Bieber was the most entertaining part of the show thus far.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I can't believe Vince and creative still think that a water bottle is a legitimately threatening/damaging weapon.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You gotta give Miz props for selling the fuck out of that water bottle, I guess.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I've decided I like Truth better as a crazy heel


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Bieber needs a slap!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

King couldn't sell water to a dying* fish....

"Oh look... we have a championship match.....!"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I know I might sound like a stereotypical member of the IWC, but I really dislike R Truth as a face.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And this year Royal Rumble:

Ladder Match with a Bottle of Water Hanging. First one that climbs can legally use it.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Did anybody else on Sky Sports see that as it went to the commercial break where it came up with "Imagine" 

Lol thought it was something to do with the 2012 promos at first.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Josh Parry said:


> Why is everybody complaining about the crowd? They've been great


Agreed. Crowd have been good.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Water bottle vs The Pipe for WM 28, BOOK IT VINCE!


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

Water Bottles are deadly...........only in the PG era.


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

I take it ECW stands for Extremely Chilled Water now then...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I hope water bottle shows up as a weapon in the next WWE game.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

God that was so stupid.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk, Ziggler, and hopefully Jericho is what is keeping me watching tonight.


----------



## LILESSS (Dec 27, 2011)

Please WWE put jericho in a match tonight!
It almost fucking 3am and im very tried, i do not want to see y2j interupt punk whilst dolph pins him for the title!
Entertain meh!


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

federerthegreatest said:


> Did anybody else on Sky Sports see that as it went to the commercial break where it came up with "Imagine"
> 
> Lol thought it was something to do with the 2012 promos at first.


YES!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

alejbr4 said:


> god damn water bottle, is booked better than 90% of the roster


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

This first hour has been kinda messy so far, they're building storylines which is great, but they need some actual matches too, guess they are trying to fit in as mnay people as possible or something :S


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Doesnt seem like anybody is working too hard tonight, including creative.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't be afraid of the Truth.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Evolution said:


> I can't believe Vince and creative still think that a water bottle is a legitimately threatening/damaging weapon.


I'm starting to think that Vinny Mac has gone full Russo. Hasn't he learned from M Night Shyamalan that you never go full Russo.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

SatanX said:


> And this year Royal Rumble:
> 
> Ladder Match with a Bottle of Water Hanging. First one that climbs can legally use it.




No no no its all about the Water bottle on a pole match.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*@WWERawGM John Laurinaitis*
#WhatHurtsMeTheMost is none of the #WWE twitterverse noticed the exciting new tie I received over the holiday.C'mon #RAW #FutureEndeavHeads


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

The lack of build up for any returns tonight make me think it is going to be very anticlimatic


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I've sussed it out. Considering how poor the show has been, the End of the World quote is down to the fact that its how we will feel on the 2nd of January edition of Raw.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

crowd has been great? no...easily the worst one in the past 10 years. EASILY

they need to fucking die.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth needs to mention LIL JOHNNY a little more. I'm sure the black kids would like more involvement.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The chest pounding is still fucking me up. :lmao

And seriously, why are most avatars, sigs and the rep icon gone?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Punk, Ziggler, and hopefully Jericho is what is keeping me watching tonight.


this
it might be just me being completely tired but i think that whole show is hilarious


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

federerthegreatest said:


> Did anybody else on Sky Sports see that as it went to the commercial break where it came up with "Imagine"
> 
> Lol thought it was something to do with the 2012 promos at first.



Hah yes! 

But yeah, a hell of a lot of negativity in this thread (as per)...but I've found it a generally entertaining Raw so far. 

And R-Truth was brilliant as usual .


----------



## cammyg97 (Jun 28, 2011)

federerthegreatest said:


> Did anybody else on Sky Sports see that as it went to the commercial break where it came up with "Imagine"
> 
> Lol thought it was something to do with the 2012 promos at first.


This, then I hear the english guy talking.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Hell in a Fish Tank match? It's alright, The Miz's duck feathers will keep him dry.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Heel said:


> *@WWERawGM John Laurinaitis*
> #WhatHurtsMeTheMost is none of the #WWE twitterverse noticed the exciting new tie I received over the holiday.C'mon #RAW #FutureEndeavHeads
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

"Happy NEW year Miz! what what what!"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Whats the Jericho pic about btw? Was it taken today or something?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

MRRSNTNO said:


> Don't be afraid of the Truth.


that would be funny if they tried to make this like a catch phrase


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

From chairs to water bottle LOL.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

for it being the first raw of 2012 and with all the hype, this has been a terrible raw. hopefully they are saving the great stuff for hour 2.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Heel said:


> *@WWERawGM John Laurinaitis*
> #WhatHurtsMeTheMost is none of the #WWE twitterverse noticed the exciting new tie I received over the holiday.C'mon #RAW #FutureEndeavHeads
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Best Raw GM ever.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

From @WWERawGM twitter:

"#WhatHurtsMeTheMost is none of the #WWE twitterverse noticed the exciting new tie I received over the holiday.C'mon #RAW #FutureEndeavHeads"

Johnny Ace is the fucking man LOL


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk Vs. Ziggler! Lets go!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> I hope water bottle shows up as a weapon in the next WWE game.


Didn't they use bottles and coke cans in the past games? 


This show has been all over the place.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> The chest pounding is still fucking me up. :lmao
> 
> And seriously, why are most avatars, sigs and the rep icon gone?


they probably removed them for the night...to reduce server load


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this is where Y2J will interfere


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a FutureEndeavHead


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So Punk/Ziggler is kicking off the second hour. Hmmm....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wait.....it's not the main event??


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Interesting...Punk/Ziggler at the top of the first hour...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This isn't closing? It ain't Jericho.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Punk vs Ziggler to kick off the second hour


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Truth needs to mention LIL JOHNNY a little more. I'm sure the black kids would like more involvement.


Don't you mean Lil DeShawny? While we're at it, we might as well have Lil Juanny, and Lil Chongy to cover all the bases.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Surely all this water bottle nonsense means next time HHH makes his entrance, he should just get KO'd as hes on the apron.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Winning™ said:


> Punk, Ziggler, and hopefully Jericho is what is keeping me watching tonight.


..Your avatar. Splooge.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

no Cole not just the internet. mostly EVERYONE HATES YOU


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Really could we have it begins this early, or are our worst fears realized in that it begins is about cena


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Punk/Ziggler not in the main event segment? smart move.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Here we go.

Walls will be broken.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmm. Punk/Ziggler now. Is this 'It Begins' going to be something to do with Cena?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Hajduk1911 said:


> this is where Y2J will interfere


Nope. This is where Brodus Clay will finally debut.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

jacobdaniel said:


> From @WWERawGM twitter:
> 
> "#WhatHurtsMeTheMost is none of the #WWE twitterverse noticed the exciting new tie I received over the holiday.C'mon #RAW #FutureEndeavHeads"
> 
> Johnny Ace is the fucking man LOL


Johnny Ace has been Immense since he arrived... man is a comedic GENIUS!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

They should do a water bottle ladder match between Miz and Truth at The Royal Rumble.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I think Jericho will come out during this championship match. If it's Jericho it makes the most sense because it sets up a feud with Punk.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's good to see Bryan is getting good booking as champ.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh crap It begins might not end the show!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

jacobdaniel said:


> From @WWERawGM twitter:
> 
> "#WhatHurtsMeTheMost is none of the #WWE twitterverse noticed the exciting new tie I received over the holiday.C'mon #RAW #FutureEndeavHeads"
> 
> Johnny Ace is the fucking man LOL


Mr Excitement is the whole F'N show


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ziggler gets cooler every week.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Are people supposed to be impressed by a fucking hand stand? Jesus christ. How lame can this guy get?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

"Well thank goodness John Laurenitus was doing his job there"

OK I hate Cole, but that was fantastic.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

'The Internet Hates Me' finally Cole, ya think?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I want hair like Ziggler


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

So the WWE Championship Match ISN'T the main event?

1. WHAT THE FUCK

2. It Begins must be to do with Kane and Cena.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Holy shit he was doing a hand stand! What a show off! His gimmick works!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I'm a FutureEndeavHead


QFT


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

They should have done the interview upsidedown


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

i haven't watched in months and can't believe Bryan is a champion it makes the product look like a joke. I'm bored out of my mind just get to the return so I can change the channel.


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

Memphis need to fuck off with the What chants !


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Woah,ItBegins happening already?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ha Dolph. Good one, big face :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Has the entire Raw roster been smoking pot before this show?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

basically the truth about the Tennessee thing


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Zigs!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ziggler is doing well on the mic.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

3 sexiest people in WWE in one camera shot :faint:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Dolph just took a dump on Tennessee. Awesome. He was completely right too, they DO drag down test scores. Haha


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i approve of dolph playing up his college background


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

HGF said:


> They should do a water bottle ladder match between Miz and Truth at The Royal Rumble.


Sounds like a Vince Russo idea.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Dolph getting heat


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> Nope. This is where Brodus Clay will finally debut.


Hopefully


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Good promo. Just wish he looked into the camera.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Lets be real...if you dont like Johnny Ace you are a moron....I read his twitter all the time and he has me in tears especially when he did the ask me anything


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

This guy has improve so much on the mic, Give him the damn title tonight.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Apart from that queer headstand at the beginning, that was the best Ziggler promo I've ever heard.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

later...marks


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This guy just killed it on the mic. Ziggler's the man!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Shitting on Tennessee is only going to get you over as a face across the rest of the country.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zack Rayder just lame as shit.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I love these Ziggler promos.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ugh ryder and swagger


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

the crowd just booed Ryder?

#AREYOUSERIOUSBRO?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

That was an awesome promo from Dolph.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> Truth is done. This face gimmick is not going to work. Commence internet backlash....


LMAO. I agree with you though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Magic Match Making Segment ACTIVATE!!!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryder is fucking awesome


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"I will take your girl freind AND your title!" 

"ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO"

LMAO!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was horrible. Jesus.

Thank god Johnny Ace is here to save us!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

lmao. Cringeworthy segment saved by Johnny Ace again.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LOL that was so corny xD


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

"Except for one thing..."

A hair style that doesn't make you look like a banana slug is nested on top of your head?


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

Zack Ryder is horrible. How can anyone like this cornball?


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes Johnny Ace HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Dang, it really is an exciting new tie.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh man, please WWE, please don't feed Swagger to Ryder.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

It will be funny if Kane/Cena goes on last and Undertaker comes out to reveal himself as the 1/2/12 guy and attacks Kane.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Tone it down, Zack. Tone it down.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

John Trollinaitis - fucking lol.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

lol Cole


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

mehhh


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

You'll still get people saying Ziggler is shit on the mic. Mainly because they have high standards of Rock, Austin level.

He is good on the mic, forever improving and has his own little style.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

6 man elimination tag to main event then...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I love Johnny Ace!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Laurinitis so proud of himself the smug bastard.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so they had henry drop the fucking title because he was unfit to wrestle every week, but they book him every week? seriously, whats the hell is wrong with this picture?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Something isnt right.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why is Punk/Ziggler not the main event?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Taker returning in that 6-man tag.....


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WOO! WOO! WOO! YOU KNOW IT!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Is it begins really going to be this early......


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy shit it's next.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Laurinaitis learned some moves from Teddy long i see


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL, so...CM Punk vs. Ziggler isn't the Main Event.

Jerry Lawler fucking his words up since 2009. Thanks.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm getting so anxious now holy shit.


----------



## Ben21 (Dec 19, 2011)

It Begins is clearly having nothing to do with Punk/Ziggler match. I'm sensing it's just something to do with a 'New' Cena or something of the like. Oh, this is going to be SUCH a dissapointment. I can tell already. I'm actually quite worried at how cringe worthy this is going to be.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Holy shit Henry, Kane the ring cannot contain all that win


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

RAW IS JOHNNY ACE

SAVE US JOHNNY ACE

How does anyone not like this man??


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

The WWE Title match is not the main event? What?!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Punk/Ziggler is next


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Johnny Ace, love the tie bro.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That smirk is so Ace!
But seriously, how is the WWE championship match NOT the main event???


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Stream plz


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Swagger/Henry/Kane vs Cena/Show/Ryder...

5 of the 6 are legit performers who should be main-eventing. The other is Ryder.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah it probably has nothing to do with Punk.


----------



## Luisetex (Jan 2, 2012)

Theodore Long = Tag Team Match

John Laurinaitis = 6 man Elimination Tag Team Match.

Beware, he's such a badass.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Batista is in a movie now?


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Pretty uneventful RAW so far.


----------



## RKO299 (Jan 1, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Why is Punk/Ziggler not the main event?


because punk cant bring in the ratings, it's true though


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wait no.......it begins can't be taker, wait please no


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Ryder is meant to be cheesy!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

My hopes of it being Jericho have just sort of gone out the window


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Why is Punk/Ziggler not the main event?


Lol why do you think? look who is in the match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WOO, WOO, WOO!!! YOU KNOW IT!!!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

lol at JL saying "john cena" to himself and smiling awkwardly.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

If you're WWE Champion, you should be in the main event. Period.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Basically, It Begins is going to be something really lame and underwhelming.............


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

The longer the show goes on, the more I think the It Begins is for Brodus Clay


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Years of shoot interviews & dirt sheet reports convincing me that John Laurinaitis is the devil and I should despise him. 

Yet... he gets on TV and I like him so much I wish we were related. He would be the coolest dad. In fact, I wanna be white just so Johnny Ace could be my dad.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Here comes clay or taker


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Please no Jericho. Good god the reactions would be amazing.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Jerichoholic1 said:


> The WWE Title match is not the main event? What?!




This pretty much describes WWE over the past few years. I could see having the return after the match during the overrun, but how is it not the main event? Especially when said main event is a tag match of Cena and nobodies.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

anyone else worried about the 'it begins' segment being a major disappointment?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Ziggler with a great promo.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Why do I feel like "It Begins" is going to be something ludicrous like Brodus Clay?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Biggest pop of the night goes to: CM Punk walking.


----------



## Tsiakkos (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone thinks that the "it begins" is Cena turning heel?


----------



## 3ggyz (Dec 28, 2011)

6 man tag team... BORING!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

RKO299 said:


> because punk cant bring in the ratings, it's true though


I don't buy that for one second.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, the WWE Championship match won't be the Main Event?


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Fuck... this raw is terrible, So any Ukers i told to stay up. 3am and i fill like my life is wasted


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> *Swagger*/Henry/Kane vs Cena/Show/Ryder...
> 
> 5 of the 6 are legit performers who *should be main-eventing*. The other is Ryder.


Wait...Thwagger...Main eventing.. you're joking right??
at least Ryder is over and has charisma


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

johnny ace taking a page from teddy long's book i see


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*After a brough kick a hit with a sponge would hurt...kayfabe wise.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The way Johnny Ace said Cena's name multiple times leds to me believe that it could have something to do with the both of them.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuck.....it begins has to do with cena......fan-freaking-tastic

It has to be taker now.....wonderful


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Advertising a Batista movie?? 
Suspect! 
I'm going with Jericho AND Batista


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

It's gonna be Zack Gowen. Or Droz.


----------



## Ben21 (Dec 19, 2011)

The whole Jericho coming back to fued with Punk theory, guess where that's gone? RIGHT out the window.
Welcome a re-dubiting Brodus clay.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

laurinitis acknowledged brodus would be debuting tonight last week.. would be pretty stupid if he was behind the it begins promo..


----------



## joeplo88 (Jan 3, 2012)

1st post is going to be exactly what happens....... Cena turns on Ryder tonight and takes out everyone in the ring as Stephanie comes out to shake hands with Cena and say that a new era begins.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

kersed said:


> Why do I feel like "It Begins" is going to be something ludicrous like Brodus Clay?


Would be awesome if it was Skip Sheffield and on one cared.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

the person doesnt have to return during punks match


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

wow now i am afraid they wont do shit and the it begins guy is brodus or some other irrelevant fucker


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

kersed said:


> Why do I feel like "It Begins" is going to be something ludicrous like Brodus Clay?


It will be. He is going to pull a goldberg, it begins is the reign of the baddest heel of all time.

They are going to go all out on this guy.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BEST IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

PUNK!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

did anyone tell Big Show big girls shouldn't wear camouflage


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Finally!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

So the WWE CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH isn't the main event, I have to watch shit like Kane, Henry, Big Show and Cena in one match and It Begins is likely to be something really shit like Undertaker? Fucking brilliant.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Heel said:


> Basically, It Begins is going to be something really lame and underwhelming.............


I'm starting to get this awful feeling that it's going to be Brodus Clay -.-


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Its Taker coming to attack Kane and Cena


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wait, this match is now?


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

LOL at Punks match starting at 10:00. Ratings DO matter!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why is Punk coming out first???


----------



## tj666 (Jul 12, 2011)

HERE WE GOOOOO!!! #ITBEGINS NOW


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

shit about to go down


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

If the "It Begins" person does not reveal himself during this match between Punk and Ziggler, I'm going to sleep. *yawn*


----------



## ArmyOfLove (Nov 30, 2011)

Jericho might come back earlier in the show. We're gonna find out in a moment.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The championship is at ten? Yeah, it's not changing hands.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

I am prepping guys, getting ready for my big moment. Wish me luck and make sure you cheer for me. Big plans for CM Punk tonight.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel Brock Lesnar will return and beat down on Cena.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

If Taker is It Begins, that would suck big time. Brodus, Jericho, Lesnar, something please.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

eireace said:


> anyone else worried about the 'it begins' segment being a major disappointment?


Been worried about that since the day the first promo showed.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Good reaction for Punk


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I can only hope that there is some sort of fuck up finish that leads to them wrestling again later tonight.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Putting a Punk segment/match at the top of the hour in an attempt to get a respectable rating for him for once. I see what you're doing there, WWE. 8*D


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

Shaddw said:


> The longer the show goes on, the more I think the It Begins is for Brodus Clay


Sadly that's what I'm starting to think.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Tsiakkos said:


> Anyone thinks that the "it begins" is Cena turning heel?


hmm thats interesting theory :O


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why the hell are people surprised that Punk is not main eventing? They have already told you that the story with Cena is taking precedence. Punk's a belt warmer right now.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Really proud to see my boy Dolph in a wwe title match . This has MOTY all over it


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN....................CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Is gonna turn heel tonight


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

title match is now? Jericho isn't returning tonight. It's Undertaker with a dark gimmick, and him and Kane will turn Cena or try to turn Cena. Haha


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yup. Huge reaction for Punk. Bigger than Cena's.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm so tired. If this turns out to be Taker, I'll be pissed.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh Punk, mocking Y2J's entrance stance lol. I knew he'd do something cheesy like that.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

IT'S CLOBBERING TIME!!!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> This pretty much describes WWE over the past few years. I could see having the return after the match during the overrun, but how is it not the main event? Especially when said main event is a tag match of Cena and nobodies.


thats wwe if cena was champ he would be in 5 segments including the main event, everyone else who has been champ barely is on tv and cena is still in multiple promos. they could throw in the mystery person here but it would be an abberation of wwe booking, hence no one gets over


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why's the champ entering first???? 
Even if it wasn't Punk can they stop doing that????

Dude with a Y2J jersey on. Haha. He knows what's going on.


HE'S HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

So the WWE title isn't in the manin event? What the hell!? :no:


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

i like the new song!


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Why the fuck is ziggler coming out second?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Champion out first?

Oh WWE.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

new theme for Ziggler...have to grow into it, don't like it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is the Champion entering before the Challenger? That usually only happens if the Champ is a heel or the Challenger is Hulk Hogan. What the dilly dally?


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

JUST REALIZED************************

Punk's music start the same way the promo's does.

Haven't seen it mentioned before.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

morris3333 said:


> I got a feel Brock Lesnar will return and beat down on Cena.


Definitely. It will totally set up Cena/Lesnar for Wrestlemania. Oh wait....


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Ziggler gets NO reaction from the crowd.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Hrm....if its taker ill be disappointed.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Not a fuck was given about Ziggler.


----------



## Austin-316 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ready for Y2J!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol Y2j isnt returning thank god


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

ArmyOfLove said:


> Jericho might come back earlier in the show. We're gonna find out in a moment.



Later you mean?


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Cena heel turn would be good, but a let down.

Brodus wipe out looks likely.

Jericho, I dont see why / where.

Taker, probably. 

WHO KNOWS!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Hell yes, Punk vs. Ziggles!


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

Heel said:


> So the WWE CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH isn't the main event, I have to watch shit like Kane, Henry, Big Show and Cena in one match and It Begins is likely to be something really shit like Undertaker? Fucking brilliant.


why do you care if it is main event or not. its a only main event if cena is the champion thats it


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Vickie looking hot as ever. That milf deserves to get it.


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

Dolph will never get over as long as he has this horrendous theme music.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bottom line: Punk should be main eventing. The champion should be the most important part of the show.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Cool, I was going to go to bed at 10, now I'll watch this match then go to bed... 

That being said, yeah the title match should always be last... And the Champion should always come out second. The shat?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like Ziggler, I really do, but he's just not main event material right now. He lacks presence. 

Without Vickie, he'd be getting McIntyre and McGullicutty-level reactions.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

#NoHeat


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

the it begins is not for brodus clay.. im worried it might be for taker tho


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

R-truth clearly worked as a heel. Well done WWE. One more reason to tune in every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm expecting these two to have a good match again.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No reaction for Ziggler...just saying.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Pretty much rules out Jericho...


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Surely can't be Brodus due to the 'familiar force' and 'reclaim what is rightfully his'?


----------



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

Why isnt this the main event? the itbegins must have something to do with the 6 man tag at the end. Most likely something to do with Cena.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

It's not Taker...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WWE have just buried their top championship by not having it as the main event.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

lol @ that Y2J sign right behind Justin Roberts


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Pro-Punk Crowd ;D


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

ICW SMARK SIGN HAHAHAHA ¬!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk/Ziggler.

Can't really get better then this.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Punk is not drawing because he is not the same character he was back in the summer!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Brown Hippy said:


> Oh Punk, mocking Y2J's entrance stance lol. I knew he'd do something cheesy like that.


No he does that every week


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"He tweeted.....he emailed...and texted"??? What?
Why is he emailing and texting??:lmao:lmao
Oh Jerry, you're so old....


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Dolph has superstar written all over him . Besides Punk and Roode he is the best wrestler in America


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

this is why i hate cena. he gets to open the show and close the show, when all the hype has been about this match and the itbegins stuff. now those two things take a back seat to cena/kane and its probably undertaker as the returnee.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmm vickie


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

I really do hope the crowd get into this match!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If "It Begins" is for Brodus Clay or the McMahon siblings, that would suck monkey nuts. Its gotta be Jericho. 


"IF you got it flaunt it" Apparently Ziggler is a Mel Brooks fan.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I guess the big question will be answered now: Is Raw Jericho or not?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This match feels bigger that most title matches... not even because of the possible interference... just seems like both guys really want the title and that is helping make the match seem "big".


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Kane to do something to cena to end the show , so itbegins will begins the now i think


----------



## Wrath Of Punk (Jan 3, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler has one of the best theme song's in the WWE.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Whose slicked back hair will be the first to get messy?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Josh Parry said:


> Pretty much rules out Jericho...


Let's just hope it's not Brodus Clay.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL @ IWC smark sign!!


----------



## ianm001 (Jul 14, 2004)

Think the Cena heel turn is looking like the most likely scenario now


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

where is rep and the chatbox?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

MOTY contender on the way...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> "He tweeted.....he emailed...and texted"??? What?
> Why is he emailing and texting??:lmao:lmao
> Oh Jerry, you're so old....


He couldn't think of any other social media related words haha. Have you seen the video of him talking to the camera about awesome truth from ages ago :lmao he just stares at the camera for about 10 seconds at the end


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol says a lot that this match isnt the main event.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Tedious said:


> No he does that every week


My bad then..


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

where's Y2J already


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

And still, no one has told Dolph Ziggler that that's his ass, not his heel. I guess they don't want to embarrass him.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm honestly beginning to think Ziggler is the best commodity that WWE has.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, if viewers usually come in to RAW around this slot, then that means Punk will have brought in viewers. No?


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

iTS Clay=/ FS


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

DOLPH ZIGGLER! IT AIN'T BRAGGIN' IF YOU BACK IT UP!

Flaunt it!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow. That "minor"/"miner" joke was...terrible.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

With the advertising of Scorpion King III, it's got me thinking we might get a Batista return. But I'm just grasping at straws now. Just trying to think of anyone other than Taker that could be coming back.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm already liking this match...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ref's foot, lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd be more disappointed if Cena's heel turn is the "it begins" than if it isn't Jericho. Why would you waste Cena turning heel, on Raw, infront of this crowd..


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Why are people surprised the championship match is at 10? This day last year the title was defended on the Raw opener.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena isn't turning heel tonight. When and if he turns heel it's going to be huge, and won't happen anywhere aside from Wrestlemania.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Hang on, Which one of these guys in the ring is Sting?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heel said:


> WWE have just buried their top championship by not having it as the main event.


Well if the It Begins thing has nothing to do with Punk but with Cena, I can't see how you don't close with that. Probably shouldn't have made the match for the title, but at least we'll still get a good match.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

go jericho go!


----------



## ArmyOfLove (Nov 30, 2011)

So, Cena is really turning heel. I had a dream about this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> I'm honestly beginning to think Ziggler is the best commodity that WWE has.


*You wouldn't be wrong. *


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ouch..at that botch.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Botch.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Total Package said:


>


Haha didn't take long


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so they will free the main event spot for the return? or the return/end begins will happen after the 6 tag match? which means it has nothing to do with punk and the title


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would love it if It Begins was Brodus Clay.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

something tells me this whole forum is gonna rage tonight


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Ref going for the Ryder fist pump there?


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Vickie's nasty?


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

CLay or taker to come out here or the cena match=/


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

It's either Brodus Clay or Undertaker


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*A "Vickie's sexy" chant just solidified this crowd as awesome.*


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I just noticed how weird Ziggler's hair looks.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"VICKIE'S NASTY":lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
New chant........well played Tennessee, well played....


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fewest commercial breaks in at least a year...maybe itbegins is just them beginning to not cut away from matches every 35 seconds.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ouch...botch?


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Calling it.

Zack Ryder and Cena are the two remaining guy. Cena lays out Zack when celebrating. Cena Heel. Show ends. 

Let down.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok, now that neck breaker looked like it could have legit hurt like hell.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"Vickie Breath Stinks"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Please win, Ziggler.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

What if itbegins is like Clay and sheffield or something?


----------



## 3ggyz (Dec 28, 2011)

Vickie's voice is so annoying!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Commercials during potentially good matches.. suck.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The #itbegins is a big Cena heel turn with a Vince, ABA Taker and Kane stable.

I WOULD COME.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

icky vicki chant?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

crowd still sucks ...worst in history. aside from a 20 person chant for 10 seconds.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Vickie's nasty?

Well, I would hope so amirite?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Fuckin' adverts!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heel said:


> WWE have just buried their top championship by not having it as the main event.


When HHH and Cena are not holding the title...this is what happens. Nothing new.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Boring match, bring Jericho already...


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

It begins is not for Punk... so it really wasn't Jericho. Huh.... Undertaker?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

The funniest thing of the night will be the forum reaction if "It Begins" ends up being Vince returning with Linda's blessing to take over the company again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Save.us.Y2J


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

this match made me sleep.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Edgehead41190 said:


> something tells me this whole forum is gonna rage tonight



It would appear so.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, Thank lord it isnt Jericho. Please Shane And Stephanie


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

stop bitching,let the show end;THEN commence bitching


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

where is Y2J already?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

When whoever/whatever is revealed in tonight's show. It's a shame we'll probably end up not knowing what the things in the video actually meant.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

man , i am shitting my self here, im 70% its clay, 25% its taker and 5% its chris =/ 
better be the 5%


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

whoever it is that returns tonight (as I dont care as long as the execution is good) I am prepared for forum crash followed by a river of whine


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So Batista is now making movies with Kimbo Slice? LOL.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Striketeam said:


> It begins is not for Punk... so it really wasn't Jericho. Huh.... Undertaker?


If at the end of the match nothing happens then I will be sure it was not Y2J.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

No y2j yet?!


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

brodus clay=next goldberg

hired by johnny ace to dismantle all


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Did Chris Chrigilicutty return yet?


----------



## DrewMcIntyre1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Undertaker to return at the end and attack Kane


----------



## ArmyOfLove (Nov 30, 2011)

This match is actually good. It has WRESTLING in it. What's the matter with you all?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Save Us Y2J, fast.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Really putting the championship match at that slot devalues the belt in my opinion.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

How angry will fans be with the "It Begins" person isn't Jericho


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok so since it begins isn't about jericho and punk, then who the hell is punk going to feud with for the title at WM????


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This match should end in a draw.*


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

This match is boring, hurry up and win Punk. So we can see Cena turn heel


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

cm punk should cut a promo about not being in the main event


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Vickie's titties riveting.

:mark:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

If this loses viewes; fuck the ratings. this is a good damn match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

maybe Jericho didnt want to return at the end of the show. He did that last time


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Its a Cena heel turn with a big stable. That's my new guess lol


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Why wait to start bitching? It's obvious that it's going to be some lame bullshit that makes us all feel like morons for getting excited. You can quote me on this because in an hour's time you'll see that I was right.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

It doesn't matter who is behind ItBegins. People will be disappointed.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk the most popular guy on the roster, bar none. And Ziggler, not a soul gives a shit...


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

OMG PUNK STOLE ORTONZ MOVE


----------



## ArmyOfLove (Nov 30, 2011)

The crowd isn't chanting Y2J, so it might suck when it comes to reactions.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Heel said:


> WWE have just buried their top championship by not having it as the main event.


Triple H has had title matches in the first hour before.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe Punk will cut a promo at the end saying "This is why I am the best in the world!!" And then a voice shouts, "You are not" and then Y2J arrives


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This match is picking up now. Me like.


----------



## Ben21 (Dec 19, 2011)

1 hour left, Brodus still hasn't been on, is stated to debut tonight, and 6 mystery promos stating the end is near.
Hmm.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

To people who are saying the crowd sucks, please shut up, thank you.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JDman said:


> crowd still sucks ...worst in history. aside from a 20 person chant for 10 seconds.


WWE crowds have sucked for a long time now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Even if it was Jericho, you'd still get people bitching, even those who wanted Jericho, all because of the color of his jeans


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Pretty good match


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

It Begins is a repackaging of Michael McGillicutty.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I thought the IT BEGINS were pretty obviously for Undertaker from the moment they began. I'd be really surprised if they were Shane/Steph, Brodus Clay (lol), or Jericho.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Its a Cena heel turn with a big stable. That's my new guess lol


I'm not sure about Cena going heel but I do think that a stable is a possibility.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Ok so since it begins isn't about jericho and punk, then who the hell is punk going to feud with for the title at WM????


Brodus. Clay.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

joeycalz said:


> To people who are saying the crowd sucks, please shut up, thank you.


fuck off you piece of shit.

this crowd fucking sucks


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

This Raw has been a nightmare, so far.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just letting you all know big returns dont always happen at the end of the show.. Yeah so.. yep 

Remember, HHH and Takers return last year wasnt the main event


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

VINTAGE PUNK.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Can someone CALL the match with some fucking move names


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Damn, mad "suplex"?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And the turnbuckle randomly falls off...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, just tuned in, is it me or is Cole actually CALLING a match!!!???!!!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Fuck the haters. This match is amazing, and is doing fantastic things for Ziggler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh lord.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Vickie's acting is great.*


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

I'm ready. brb


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Johnny boy


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Nobody has really considered Jericho returning as the "It Begins" guy and not fueding with Punk. Not sure who he'd fued with then lol, but let's not totally rule him out.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Solid match.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

ugh i can hear the ratings dropping


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

finally the crowd is waking up thank you punk and Ziggler!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This forum will go nuts when someone who is not Jericho returns :lmao


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Ace XD


----------



## Adrian100 (Apr 26, 2011)

It isn't Brodus Clay. Why would Johnny Ace tell Brodus that he will see him on Monday last week?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Just tuned in, this crowd is shit.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Why in the blue fuck is the WWE Championship match NOT the main event?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk's losing it..


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

This time I mean it. THIS is the beginning... of the genesis... of Michael McGillicutty.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Yankees4Life said:


> This Raw has been a nightmare, so far.


It really has, here I am (as are many of the users of this forum) tired as hell at 3 am and its been crap so far!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Please don't tell me we're really going to get a new champion.


----------



## Ben21 (Dec 19, 2011)

Havn't we all learnt by now to expect a dissapointment?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Johnny Motherfucking Ace!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Mr. Excitement


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

JOHNNY ACE WITH DEM MOVES!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Lol Johnny Ace


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Countout time I assume...?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

countout zzzzzz


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ellthom said:


> finally the crowd is waking up thank you punk and Ziggler!


It was about time!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ace was just trying to help.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Johnny fuckin ace! XD


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

oh shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yes! Great booking!*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

This Raw is confusing so far.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Real?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. Horrible finish. I'm not buying that. What a momentum killer.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope the promos are for Hade Vansen's long delayed debut.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nap time!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Larenitus is so amazing.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Why would Vickie want a count out win? loloolol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well... didn't bury ziggler... though that is stupid celebration.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

lol countout.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bullshit ending. Just give 'em 30 minutes at the Rumble.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

WHAT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

What in the fucking world is this LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whoa. Ziggler actually won? Wow. Yeah its by Count Out, but they left the door open for a rematch with this finish.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

....WHAT.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Uh....ok?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Confused tho?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wait, why are they booking Punk like this all of a sudden?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WHAT U SERIOUS?


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

WHATTT Ziggler is the new champion !?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk and Laurinitis are still in it together. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

fuck this shit.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

what the Devil May Cry did I just witness?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ziggler running around with the belt like a damn superhero makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

WTF was that shite?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

haha Dolph thinks he won the belt. Awesome.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

THE FUCK is this shit?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Crowd could care less.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dolph, sweetie -- you can't just keep taking the belt. That's not how it works.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why is Laurinitis even here?


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

You have got to be fucking kidding me


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ziggler thinks he's the champion again.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The ending was predictable.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Great, now we get a rematch at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Stupid booking.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that finish helped no one, guess we have our Royal Rumble title match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Big Johnnie Cool!*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dolph should take the title.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL Ziggler just looks like the biggest idiot on the roster, he never watched wrestling? stupid.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

YES! ZIGGLER ISN'T WINNING RUMBLE!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha Dolph thinks he won the belt on a countout. 

LOL NO JERICHO LOL LOL


----------



## hedon182 (Jan 3, 2012)

he is here? :O


----------



## Bambii (Sep 26, 2011)

hes here


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

AWWWWHH HERE WE GO


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

JUST GET TO IT ALREADY


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

huh.. wtf is ziggs running around with the belt??? um countout anyone?>


----------



## @connor_devine94 (Oct 27, 2011)

He Is Here !!!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeees!!!! No Jericho baby


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

They didnt announce him as the new champ


----------



## RKO299 (Jan 1, 2012)

the ratings will finally rise


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

So my odds have changed from 70% Undertaker to 100% Undertaker for the promos.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks like The Brothers of Destruction Reunion coming up.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

No Jericho


----------



## ArmyOfLove (Nov 30, 2011)

HE IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

WTF is this ????


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Why was the H in here capitalized?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Best Raw EVER.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL! What the hell's going on here. I think Vince is giving the IWC a good :flip.

That said. HE IS HERE!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I believe, Punk is Champion. Ziggler is just taking the belt. Hopefully this leads to Punk bringing in a new belt...


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Punk beeing back stage at the end and then he shows ? whoever he is (clay or taker )


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Did Ziggler just win the title.. on a count-out? And they didn't explain otherwise?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, at least we now know that whoever is returning tonight is a "HE."


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bazzinator (Nov 30, 2006)

if clay doesnt do smething in the next 15 minutes then it will probably be him sadly


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao at Punks fans saying, "stupid booking" It's GREAT booking. Punk is going to beat Ziggler on PPV. We all know that. Punk is actually BUILDING a heel like he should. It's the farthest thing from, "stupid booking" as you can get. It's fabulous!

Punk prick suckers make it so hard to root for the guy. They simply can't see the forest for the trees. And that's a shame.*


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey WWE, how about that royal rumble in 2004?


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

I seriously hate ignorant people.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh fuck.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL I BET ITS FUCKING TAKER. FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

whoevver returns, i think he will team up with kane on the hate storyline.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CM Dealer said:


> Great, now we get a rematch at the Royal Rumble.


That's exactly what they are going to do.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

HBK, y'all.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HBK, so clutch.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Alim said:


> Why was the H in here capitalized?


He's Here

HH

HULK HOGAN

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I still don't know who the hell is champion.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Divas match, time for a piss


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

lol Dolph

somebody tell dis boy


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

.......wait why do the it begins promos always happen after punk segments? Explain this please, if it's not about punk then what was the freaking point??


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Solid_Rob said:


> Did Ziggler just win the title.. on a count-out? And they didn't explain otherwise?


*No he didn't *sigh* Lawler explained it.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And here's the divas piss break.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

cameltoe city...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

All these "once a years" crashing the forum 

Bellas? Really?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Dose' Outfits


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

They used kids before Taker's return in 2001 too. It could still be Jericho though, just as a swerve.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Those are amazing outfits.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

I think they'll probably have a rematch before RAW ends since things didnt go down right with what happened.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

That was good booking. Ziggler wins but not the title. Sets up the rematch.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

he won by count out lawler..christ!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

No


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Its Undertaker, shit


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

He is here? But these are the Divas, is Kharma a guy?


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh God, hopefully whoever "He" is, he interrupts this shit.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Women's matches are completely redundant when you've got two buddies in the room. Damnit. :hmm:

Bellas and Kelly look so hot.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Bellas looking hot as always


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Time to play "let's time a Divas match!" Will this one end in over 2 minutes?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

And brodus clay still hasn't debuted and there is only about 30 minutes left in the show.

This has become a running gag


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Let me get oone thing straight for you Cole, Ziggler won by DQ lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

It better be Jericho. Thats about the only thing that can save this episode.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Let's Go Bellas! *clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

does it bother anyone that king is talking about women young enough to be his grand kids


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

For a moment there I thought Ziggler actually won the title on the count-out. The commentators didn't mention anything aside from Ziggler celebrating his victory, so I was confused there for a minute...


----------



## Adrian100 (Apr 26, 2011)

For the last time..

It.. Is... Not.. Brodus Clay..


----------



## DrewMcIntyre1 (Mar 7, 2011)

He is here = He's here = American Badass Taker


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

omg the bellas are so fucking hot


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> LOL I BET ITS FUCKING TAKER. FUCK YOU WWE


WWE Are not to balme 
the iwc is to blame


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is everyone so confused? You can't win the belt via CO. Ziggler just stole it because he won the match and he's a dick. That's happened like a dozen times in the past people. Come on!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> And here's the divas piss break.


*I bet you just made that "piss break" put down right on the spot didn't you.*


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao at Punks fans saying, "stupid booking" It's GREAT booking. Punk is going to beat Ziggler on PPV. We all know that. Punk is actually BUILDING a heel like he should. It's the farthest thing from, "stupid booking" as you can get. It's fabulous!
> 
> Punk prick suckers make it so hard to root for the guy. They simply can't see the forest for the trees. And that's a shame.*


This. They're building up Ziggler, and that is a fucking great thing because he is probably the best in ring worker in the WWE right now, and he's getting better and better every week on the mic.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This should be short.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Punk clearly got counted out unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

More curves than a racetrack? Really, King? Really?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Why are people whining about the punk/ziggler match?

This all but confirms they will get a PPV main event at the rumble..... meaning they get the matchtime they deserve..... all its going to do is elevate Ziggler and have Punk looking great going in WM as champ on the back of 4*+ match.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Those outfits the Bella's have are too hawt. :O


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Some horny guy backstage deserves an Emmy for Best Costume Design.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Did anyone notice Ziggler had the belt, To me, punk will call ziggler out later demanding the belt back, and then maybe Y2J makes the return?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

EVE :yum:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

If Ziggler is actually champion by the end of the show then FUCK THIS SHITTY SHOW. It was a countout and he shouldn't be champion yet.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even the trash talking in this match is terrible.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

why would vicki and dolph beg the ref to hurry on his count of punk, when it means the match is over and punk keeps his belt. why would dolph WANT A COUNTOUT???

God the booking of this show is at a all-time low.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

bellas by far have the hottest outfits


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DFUSCMAN said:


> .......wait why do the it begins promos always happen after punk segments? Explain this please, if it's not about punk then what was the freaking point??


Why would you automatically assume that it had anything to do with Punk? That was just typical WF load blowing.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"You like that, little girl?"

Well this turned into a porno pretty quickly...


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

rikishi returns tonight. ahaha.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Eve & Kelly Vs. The Bellas....SAME OLD SHIT! SAME OLD SHIT!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao at Punks fans saying, "stupid booking" It's GREAT booking. Punk is going to beat Ziggler on PPV. We all know that. Punk is actually BUILDING a heel like he should. It's the farthest thing from, "stupid booking" as you can get. It's fabulous!
> 
> Punk prick suckers make it so hard to root for the guy. They simply can't see the forest for the trees. And that's a shame.*


Exactly!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Why are people whining about the Punk/Ziggler match?

This all but confirms they get the PPV time they deserve at the rumble... They get to elevate Ziggler as well as keep Punk looking strong going into WM as champ on the back of a win in a 4*+ match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Why is everyone so confused? You can't win the belt via CO. Ziggler just stole it because he won the match and he's a dick. That's happened like a dozen times in the past people. Come on!


*Wrestling fans.*


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

somebody end this match lame as shit


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

did anyone see the bella twins cameltoes?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah I'm heading to bed, not worth the dissapointment and afterwards crying.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

obligatory divas match


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

that rollup :lmao


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

This RAW redefines boring, holy [email protected]#$


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like it really isnt y2j lol.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

already this diva match has been going on longer than most of the earlier matches on Raw xD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The finish of the WWE title match was awful because it wasn't believable that Punk couldn't make it back in the ring before the 10 count. People fall out of the ring the same way Punk fell and they are able to come back in the ring. I don't think the fans brought it either. They were absolutely hot for the match and that finish killed the momentum.

I would of much rather seen a shady DQ finish.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Terrible match and horrible pin.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

lol the botch twins


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That ending. Wow.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

These divas matches always make Botchamania.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow. Super Eve and Kelly lost. Nice.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Amazing. :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i had no idea who was pinning who there. weak


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy fuck this division is a rolling disaster.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

prophet=girl=McCool


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

I really hope this 1/2/2012 deal isn't for the Undertaker  just please retire Taker you had a great career.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol super botch


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

that was painful to watch


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL #areyoukiddingme


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

1-2-12 when Daniel Bryan and The Bellas win their matches with the same move


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Only the Bellas can botch a rollup


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao at Punks fans saying, "stupid booking" It's GREAT booking. Punk is going to beat Ziggler on PPV. We all know that. Punk is actually BUILDING a heel like he should. It's the farthest thing from, "stupid booking" as you can get. It's fabulous!
> 
> Punk prick suckers make it so hard to root for the guy. They simply can't see the forest for the trees. And that's a shame.*


I agree, Dolph Ziggler winning tonight may not be such a bad idea if Punk gets to beat him at a PPV,it gives cred to Ziggler as a heel.

On another note,i'm liking this Ziggler "show off" gimmick; it matches his over-the top idiotic personality (how he's always shouting and making stupid gestures and all lol).


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Piss Break Over, Match done?

Just in time.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd is officially DEAD.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

What the fuck was that pin? I've seen backyard wrestlers who can do better inside cradles.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

That was the first Divas match i've sat and watched in a while...my how standards have fallen :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That might be the worst rollup I've ever seen, lol.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Boy are people going to rage tonight. 
"Fuck you Undertaker." "WHERES JERICHO". "I'm never watching WWE again."


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao at Punks fans saying, "stupid booking" It's GREAT booking. Punk is going to beat Ziggler on PPV. We all know that. Punk is actually BUILDING a heel like he should. It's the farthest thing from, "stupid booking" as you can get. It's fabulous!
> 
> Punk prick suckers make it so hard to root for the guy. They simply can't see the forest for the trees. And that's a shame.*


I liked the count out because of that reason... it builds Ziggler and doesn't make Punk look weak either. My main disappointment is with the lame celebration then the fear that all those nice promos will be wasted on Taker or something plain stupid like Clay.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME RIGHT NOW?!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Bad divas match with a botched finish.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Lmao. Finish of the year.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*roll up* Kelly Kelly - "Hey! That's my move!"


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

ZackRyderMark said:


> why would vicki and dolph beg the ref to hurry on his count of punk, when it means the match is over and punk keeps his belt. why would dolph WANT A COUNTOUT???
> 
> God the booking of this show is at a all-time low.


im confussed to, why would ace screw punk if punk is still champ, unless punk and ace are in it together, this booking makes no sense because if ace wanted to screw him tonight would be the night since the title is on the line


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

WORST ROLL UP EVER


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao at Kelly Kelly looking right at the switch and then not even stopping the count. 

Living up to her to her blonde stereotype


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

LVblizzard said:


> Time to play "let's time a Divas match!" Will this one end in over 2 minutes?


2:05! Pretty close but just over.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow how do u botch a roll up


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

AMAZING DIVAS ACTION RIGHT DERE GUYS


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Great roll-up.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Why would you automatically assume that it had anything to do with Punk? That was just typical WF load blowing.


i guess it's the mark in me......


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Bella's camel toe > everything.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Amazing. :lmao


Now THAT was a true MOTYC.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i will be done with WWE if Y2J not there.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So Kelly distracts the ref while they switch and then exits once it's done. Good work.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

the whole "she holds the key to his rebirth or return watever the fuck it was, how is that taker? wouldnt it be paul bearer and the urn? same with that brodus clay thing? and if its jericho he doesnt have to return when punk was in the ring, do it at the end, thats how they get more ppl watchin raw, coz everyone is waitin and waitin to see who it is, if u do it at the start ppl say fuck it im not watchin the rest.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

ZackRyderMark said:


> why would vicki and dolph beg the ref to hurry on his count of punk, when it means the match is over and punk keeps his belt. why would dolph WANT A COUNTOUT???
> 
> God the booking of this show is at a all-time low.


Exactly, that's why at first I thought he won the title.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

So the Bella Twins are wearing what's approaching fetish apparel. interesting...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

paulology said:


> rikishi returns tonight. ahaha.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

What a show!!! :facepalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Liniert said:


> Its Undertaker, shit


At least Taker would be better than Brodus Clay.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

this raw needs ricardo


----------



## Amarru (Jul 3, 2011)

Man who is Jericho compare to Taker?, that's not Taker for sure.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Johnny Ace FTW!!!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

WHY DOES EVERY MATCH HAVE A SCREWY FINISH???!?!?!?!?

RAGE!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Absolutely FUCK ALL 0 reaction for the WWE championship match announcement.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Ace as the special ref


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Kinda sad when the GM towers over the WWE champion.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG PG ERA IS OVVVFFER


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

OMG PUNK SAID BITCH YALL.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Otunga sighting!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

ommmmmmmmmmm he swore, im telling


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh shit he said "Bitch"


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, that wasn't PG...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

DIE PG ERA DIE!


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

PUNK JUST SAID BITCH ON T.V. PG! PG!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A swear word gets the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Botched role up.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

wow. Punk cussed. and it was awesome. sad that that's really notable nowadays


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

JOHNNY ACE IS THE SPECIAL REF!! YES

Nice BITCH drop


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was kinda hot...except for the animal cruelty part.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh, so Ziggler hasn't become champion? What the fuck are they doing?


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Clever, WWE, clever.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

WONT SOMEONE THINK OF THE CHILDREN


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lauranitis laying down the law on Punk. OH SHIT. This just got real.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Raw has sucked so far...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HOLY SHIT LOL LAURINATIS GOT FUCKIN OWNED


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Holy SHIT! He said bitch, forum crash incoming.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ATTITUDE ERA IS BACK!!!!!!!111111!!!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Where's Ron Simmons to say "Damn" when you need him to?


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

i think fans dont care anymore who is the wwe champion lol


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Punk is Awesome Lol


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

As much as I am against animal cruelty, I'm looking forward Punk fucking up Ace.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

So bitches get beat now?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

A CURSE WORD! ATTITUDE ERA IS BACK OMGZ


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"right or wrong, true or false, yes or no!" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Oh snap, Punk just went GANGSTA! Tell em! Punk needs to be like that all the time, that's what made 
the crowd like him in the first place.


----------



## ibangedurex (Jan 7, 2010)

PUNK SAID BITCH!!:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Absolutely FUCK ALL 0 reaction for the WWE championship match announcement.


This. Not even a single fucking cough.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Hahaha I'm not the biggest CM Punk fan here but man that was good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Punk said "bitch" better than the Rock yall!


----------



## ncruzpr (Jan 3, 2012)

Well...there goes the PG Era


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

yeah its now 80% clay and 19% taker and 1% chris


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

So many clueless tools wondering how Ziggler is "champ" = haha. 

Incoming Undertaker....so awesome. NOT JERICHO = LOL


----------



## bart2343 (Jul 26, 2011)

lol database effor for saying bitch


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta love CM Punk man.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Got a bad feeling that Brodus Clay IS the mystery guy and that J-Lau is trolling.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Like a BITCH! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:lmao *@ Punk fans realizing it wasn't such bad booking after all. I told you that shit 10 pages ago. God damn.*


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

BEAT YOU LIKE A BITCH!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OMFG HE SAID BITCH!!!!11111

... What's amazing isn't the word, but the fact it's that noteworthy to people in today's WWE.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Punk says bitch and the site crashes.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

So...forum crashed because Punk said bitch. When "it begins" it might be down til WM


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

LAURINATIS is go to cost Punk the match at royal rumble 2012.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Sad that they go out of their way to seem not PG.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

IT BEGINS!!! Here we go!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Here we go


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh here we go.


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

its here!!!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

WOOOO


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

they got a perfect shot of eve's shoulders off the mat, and her having to put her arm down.

wow. way to wrestle, brie/nikki


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Y2J!!!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Totally called Punk vs Ziggler at Royal Rumble a couple months ago.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Crash time.


----------



## Master Blaster (Jul 14, 2011)

Obis said:


> OMFG HE SAID BITCH!!!!11111
> 
> ... What's amazing isn't the word, but the fact it's that noteworthy to people in today's WWE.


True.


----------



## lennyd44 (Apr 6, 2010)

ITS Y2J!!!!!!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

LESNAR!!!!!


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

holy shit!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Matt Hardy and Reby Sky!!!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Y2J


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

let down of the yar, here it comes


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Colt Cabana!!!


----------



## Mizunderstood (Apr 7, 2011)

You can hear the Undertakers music in it.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

UH OH


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

ahh shit


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

she has spoken! it is time!!


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

Y2J!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

That ball is fucking creepy.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just show us who it is dammit!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

End of the world? Yeah Taker'


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That kid's a better promo then half the roster.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohhh fuck fuck quack


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

these videos are fucking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

CMB23 said:


> Punk says bitch and the site crashes.


The site's been crashing for the littlest things tonight. Fuck, I think it crashed during a commercial.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Fuckin children, man.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

damn wish i could watch it, better be good


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

it is the rock


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at the shaky cam.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Uh Oh. It begins!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

ITS BRODUS CLAY!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

its clay...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we goooo!!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

HOLY SHIT ITS STING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

taker and mccool! thatrs who it is!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

LADIES AND GENTS...BRODUS CLAY


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Here we go.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's Cameraman With Parkinson's! I called it!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Please be Matt Hardy


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

BRODUS


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

JUST TELL US


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The cameraman is having a seizure and all they can do is air this.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Get ready for a forum maintenance.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

STING


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Here comes Batista with Shane Douglas.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Y2J please


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Better be Jericho.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Cmon I am peeing myself


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Please be Jericho.


----------



## The Ripper (Jan 22, 2009)

WWE really went all out on building tension for this


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this crowd is going to be so pissed when its not jericho


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

FORUM CRASH


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Its The end of the world


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

DONG


----------



## balfaro (May 7, 2010)

WHO IS IT? AHHHHHH! Y2J!!!!!!!


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

yessssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## lennyd44 (Apr 6, 2010)

Y2J!!!!!!


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Fuck yes!!!!!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Y2J!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ain't that a bitch.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

BREAK THE WALLS DOWNNNN


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Y2J!!!!


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Y2J!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

OMFG IT's Y2J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Y2J


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It is him! Well, I'm actually surprised.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YESYESYESYES


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

Y2J!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, the fans remember who he is


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Y2JJJJJ


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Y2J!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JERICHO!!!!!


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Y2J !!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*BREAK THE WALLS DOWN!!!!!*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG YES!!!!


----------



## hedon182 (Jan 3, 2012)

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Fucking Jericho!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

FUCK MY FAVORITE WRESTLER IS BACKKKKKKKKK!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YUP.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

I FUCKING KNEW IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCKING CHILLS!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Y2J


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I guess we know who the crowd wants. Oh, it's Jericho.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

THE SHOCKMASTER




...Oh it's just Y2J


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

That pop..........was epic


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hell Yeah


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chris Jericho. No surprise.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

OH HELL FUCKIN YEAH!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking lame.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

YES !!!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

JERICHOOOOO


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

FORUM EXPLODES


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

JERIH[ODFLAD'S
S
FDS
F


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Yessssssssssss!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anticlimatic as hell...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

BREAK THE WALLS!!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

FUCK YEA JERICHO


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

y2j is so gay.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Y2J as a face!!!!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

YEEEES! I was hoping for this, i actually fist pumped when i saw it was him. Y2J baby!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

JERICHO!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It's Jericho.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JERICHO!!!


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank God!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

JERICHO!


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Y 2 MOTHER FUCKING J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Y2j!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

HE'SSSSSSSSSSSSSSS BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

ahahfsdfjasdFw4ajrtl;FKWJ3LK TJ


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

I CAME IN AREAS I DIDN'T EVEN KNEW I HAD


----------



## CalXibe (Jan 3, 2012)

JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

WOW THIS CROWD FUCKING SUCKS!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JERICHO!!!

but who is this "she" he's talking about


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Oooooh my Christ, Jericho you fucking troll.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

fucking yass


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

THE WALLS HAVE BEEN BROKEN THE FUCK DOWN!!!!!


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> this crowd is going to be so pissed when its not jericho



You were saying?


----------



## Amarru (Jul 3, 2011)

Man, i was bored...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

There he is Y2J


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

fuck yeah y2j y2j y2j y2j y2j


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Y2J as a face!!! Markin out bro!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

he lied he lied lmao. Chris Jericho is back. as a face too


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pandemonium, King? :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

YES!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's Christmas tree Jericho!


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

i just got a cramp in my fucking calf!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

good ol fashion funny and happy jericho


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

That isnt sting


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

a light jacket is so gay


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I JUST CAME AND MARK SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HARD!!!!!!!!

It's almost been a year since I've felt this with Rocky's return!!!!
This is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo awesome!!!!!
THE.END.OF.THE.WORLD!!!
He's in great shape too!


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

THE BEST IN THE WORLD IS BACCCCCCCCK!


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Hope the crowd perks up for his promo... Wonder what the whole girl thing was about then :S Well I suppose were about to find out...


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

inb4 "Why are you gelatinous tapeworms cheering?"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I marked


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank God its Jericho. That very last segment right before the reveal made me think it was Shane McMahon and I was like "Oh no". 


Y2J IS BACK!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS WITH THIS MEMPHIS CROWD?!? fpalm


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Sweet. Jericho. More importantly, who is the chick he kept talking about?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Tennessee sucks, Dolph was right. 

This return needed a countdown so so badly.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

positively awesome.

what a gay vest lol


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Jericho


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

the internet breaks


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Every time Jericho comes back he looks increasingly more gay.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like Jericho is gonna be a face though so far. I WANT HIM AS A HEEL!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL i have a feeling Jerichos gonna turn heel :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that is one shitty jacket.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Y2J!!!!!

I'M MARKING OUT BRO!!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Morrison and Melina are back!


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

sum1 put a pic up of what he looks like lol, fuck it all i cant watch it


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

jericho trolls so well


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

doesnt really explain the evil teaser promos tho. Or the girl in them


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

WELCOME TO . . . .


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

For a return, the crowd is a lot more quiet than I expected.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HE BROKE THE FORUM DOWN!*


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

EPIC FAIL wtf is this?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty needlessly sinister promos then really.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Could the bella twins look any hotter?*

I have never been a fan of them, and I would never make a thread about girls and how they looked.

But holy mother of god.

The bella twins tonight, Looked absolutely drop dead sexy. Probably the hottest diva(s) outfit on wwe I have seen in the passed 5 years years.

:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Y212J!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

BREAK THE NET DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWN!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Tennessee sucks, Dolph was right. 

This return needed a countdown so so badly.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

I can imagine how many tweets he will get saying you lied, the walls will be broken down on Y2J now by all the twitter heads haha anyways fuck yes glad to see he's back


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

this is just awkward now. get to the promo.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

COME ON BAYBAY!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, who did the little girl represent?


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Someone else is going to come out.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Brodus Clay lost weight


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When you have to pump people up this much when you've already revealed yourself....


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I sense a troll coming up.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh god, he's so adorable.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

This, more than anything, shows how much the fans suck. It isn't Punk. It isn't Barrett, Bryan, or anyone else. These people barely even cheer Jericho. The fans are trash.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

What is that jacket...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

so he's a face now?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

he's such a troll lol


----------



## Amarru (Jul 3, 2011)

What a Lame Crowd man, fucking sucks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great now's back to being a pandering bafoon. Remember how well that worked for him last time?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Still not sure how spooky kids in a spooky class room = smiling Jericho in light up jacket and leather pants


----------



## ibangedurex (Jan 7, 2010)

THIS CROWD FUCKING SUCKS! IF THIS RAW WERE LIVE ANYWHERE ELSE LIKE NY THEN JERICHO WOULD HAVE GOTTEN A BIGGER REACTION. IM GLAD HES BACK THOUGH!!! Y2J BABY!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wtf is this? The most boring return ever. Where is The Undertaker?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

FingazMc said:


> Hope the crowd perks up for his promo... Wonder what the whole girl thing was about then :S Well I suppose were about to find out...


It'll likely be dropped with no explanation whatsoever. She's on the secret island with the anonymous GM, Elvis, and Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

He's a face again? lol


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Lmao nevermind. Jericho is gonna be a heel. LMAO


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

I would laugh if Jericho just left without saying a word


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trips comes out..welcome back Chris...I will challange you at wrestlemania


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

LMAO HES TROLLING


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jericho is so going to swerve the fans and turn heel.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't care if he's heel or face right now, and I sure as hell don't care who's bitching about it. This is a MARK OUT MOMENT BRO!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

he's gonna turn heel


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He's going soooooooooooooooo heel right now. This is about to be awesome!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Fuck this im off to bed


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just talk, dude.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> this is just awkward now. get to the promo.


This x4


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder what Jericho's new character is going to be.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I FUCKING WANT THAT JACKET!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jericho's drawing this out to almost-Hogan levels.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok I love Jericho but this is bad.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I know exactly what he's doing. Jericho is a smart motherfucker and these morons in the crowd are easily falling for it.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This crowd could be a little bit more excited for Y2J return


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This crowd sucks ass.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't know what the fuck is going on, but I'm loving every second of it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..Hulk...get on with it


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

joshman82 said:


> so he's a face now?


Jericho won't remain a face for more than two weeks. He's going to be a heel.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

He's in *amazing* shape.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> LOL i have a feeling Jerichos gonna turn heel :lmao


:lmao same here


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow this crowd sucks. He looks different.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Its obvious to me Jericho is playing the crowd here, he's going to go and say, SHUT THE HELL UP and go heel on their ass... surely?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

He will tease a promo for 10 minutes before calling us parasites and leaving


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

What is he doing get on with it.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

omg fucking talk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

DAMN IT JERICHO JUST GET ON WITH IT ALREADY


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Hes trying to wake this lazy ass crowd up


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> When you have to pump people up this much when you've already revealed yourself....


He's obviously trolling lol


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dude don't tell me he came back just to troll us. Say something already


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

What am I watching....


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

This is hilarious


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

HEEL TURN COMING IN 10...9....8....7....


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

What the hell are we witnessing?


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

He has to be going heel right??


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

did the WWE tell him to waste 15 mins real quick. lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

hurry the fuck up


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

While I'm happy that he's back, something needs to happen this is getting old.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Edgehead41190 said:


> I CAME IN AREAS I DIDN'T EVEN KNEW I HAD


:lmao

Jericho is just going to leave without saying anything, isn't he?


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

videos do not match y2js actions! hmm...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So he just arrived and is leaving??


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Get on with it already


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## ibangedurex (Jan 7, 2010)

LMFAO HE LEFT WITHOUT SAYING A WORDD OMGG


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

What is this? Punk is gonna have something to take the mick out of now...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wait...one of the best promo guys isn't gonna talk?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Jericho's drawing this out to almost-Hogan levels.


Maybe that's his new character. I wonder if this means he's going to make the show about him and bury a bunch of guys.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

He's gonna turn heel in a sec...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

We're getting Jeritrolled!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Greatest Segment Ever.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Um.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Jericho. The ultimate damn troll!


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Omg LOL What the fuck was that


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

ARRIVE. ACT A FOOL. LEAVE.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Not only was it a huge let-down in being Jericho, but the segment was a complete joke.

Again, what the fuck?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*and he doesn't say a word into the mic! Classic!*


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I sense a troll coming up.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Ok I love Jericho but this is bad.


...I'm completely lost to be honest.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah..so he came back to claim what is his the long drag out ..doing nothing promo

seems the lil jimmy's got Jeritrolled


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Wait... that's it?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Y2TROLL! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

He fooled all you people. Around the second round of his pandering, it became absolutely clear what he was up to.

Jericho is the fucking truth.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Give big hype. 
Come in.
Pump the crowd up for 10 mins.
Leave.

Jericho, I haven't seen you since the Attitude Era(because I stop watching then) but, damn good to see you.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho rules


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Real meta trollin'


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

JERITROLL


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

No way, it can't be him, that is master level trolling!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Greatest promo ever. 

Better than Punk's
Better than Austin 3:16
Better than ever Ric Flair promo


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

Surely that aint it?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho vs. Punk for Wrestlemania please.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Finally forum working. Calling it, itbegins guy is someone else than Jericho.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

the iwc just got GOT!!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Man, some of you people need to get your ears checked. Y2J had that crowd eating out of the palm of his hand, and he didn't say a word on the mic.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So I guess the theory is he's so up his own ass, and believes he's such a huge deal and a boon to the crowd, that he ends up annoying? I guess it fits Jericho's profile of being a truly irritating heel. It just took too long for the crowd to turn on him.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

So the story is Y2J is a mental patient now?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

That might have been the best moment in wrestling ever, and nothing happened.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TheRock Dwayne Johnson
@IAmJericho Helluva kick ass return. Welcome back my friend. Look forward to having some fun w you. #MongooseVsFuckFaceJones


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Something big's going down during this main event or after it,mark my words.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I've never laughed so hard at a segment in my life. Thank you Jericho.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Svart said:


> Man, some of you people need to get your ears checked. Y2J had that crowd eating out of the palm of his hand, and he didn't say a word on the mic.


He did at that... but it has to be a false front to the itbegins. I mean.. nothing happened...


----------



## Hazart (Dec 26, 2011)

*Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

OMG what did i just see? He even got booed at the end! Shit crowd, Shit Commentary.. lawler laughing throughout, horrible just horrible.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't forget guys what Kane has in store for Cena...

whatever that is.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I knew it was a heel Jericho when I saw the ridiculous jacket


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, it was good to see you Jericho.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jericho is a good damn troll


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

i think someone else is returning , and jericho was only their to swerve the crowd


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

he just trolled everyone


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Something is going to happen at the end of raw


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

They had to get him over as heel after that big of a pop


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao Jericho the troll


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That crowd doesn't even deserve troll pandering.


----------



## raggedglory (Apr 19, 2011)

Master Troll max. level reached.

Don't know what I thought about that promo. But I am so so glad he's back. GOAT.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Still no Brodus. That must be his new gimmick: each week he is supposed to redebut but never does. Hopefully, it will end with a Kizarny style one match and then future endeavored.


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

SOMETHING HUGE IS GOING TO HAPPEN


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

They didn't give him a recap or even mention him after the break? What's the point? It must begin next week obviously!


----------



## Adrian100 (Apr 26, 2011)

You people failed to see what Y2J is doing. I feel bad for you all. Y2J is a genius


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, the forum handled that well.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Brodus Kane Taker = ultimate stable brahs


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Jericho Christ, will this forum please start functioning properly?


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

Are you kidding? He became a heel in that promo by saying absolutely nothing. That's so Jericho and it was awesome!


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

Itbegins was clearly Jericho. He'll cut some promo next week which turns him heel. Clay will probably come out during the main event and batter Cena (Kane's promise), but that's nothing to do with itbegins.


----------



## BlueMagic (Dec 19, 2006)

Dark Storm said:


> That might have been the best moment in wrestling ever, and nothing happened.


Says a lot..


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Brodus Clay is interfering. HE is the IT BEGINS NOW GUY


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

kane has something up after or during the match.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Chirs Jericho is so awesome. That was the most unique way of getting heat I've ever seen. #slowclap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Honestly I hope Jericho doesn't come back and that was it. Great way to go out. Made John Cena look like a rank amateur when it came to pandering.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

As expected the IWC meltdown.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Y2J Forgot his lines*

There is no other explanation for that crap.

WTF was he doing, I would have booed him also by the end.

:frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:cussin:


----------



## Hazart (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*



eflat2130 said:


> They had to get him over as heel after that big of a pop


That doesnt even make sense. They got him over as a heel by wasting time circling the ring hoping the crowd would boo him?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Really interested in where this Kane thing goes..


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The IWC's favourite troll strikes again.

Mark me down as intrigued.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Something else HAS to happen... Undertaker returning with Kane to destroy Cena?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

This whole thing has been the biggest trolling ever. The videos meant nothing. Jericho knew we'd overanalyse them. He used them as a way of getting us pissed off at his eventual return because he knew if he simply returned he'd get cheered. This way he's pissed a lot of people off and will get genuine boos.


----------



## madbison (Jan 3, 2012)

*Kane's going to beat up Cena's Dad...*


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

Of course he got booed, the segment was designed to get him booed. I'd boo him too & he's my favorite atm. He was going to get a major reaction regardless of what he said (Y2J chants before his music even hit). They clearly want him as a heel so he said nothing and pandered to the crowd until it pissed them off. You are all still hypocrites and sycophants and it will show when the fans turn on Jericho. IF he is going to reclaim the title, having him being a mega face might hurt Punk's momentum.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Cena is def. wrestling hurt.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

One of the best Mic-workers in the WWE didn't work the mic. Watching him dick around for 15 minutes is one way to draw heat. So is sitting there and reading the Wall Street Journal. Just because it draws heat, doesn't mean it's good at all.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

The point was to get him booed. I don't give a shit about Jericho going in, and couldn't care less now. I guess his character is going to be a full of himself troll. Yawn. There is enough of those on the internet already.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

why would kane want to tag with henry anyway? he broke his ankle #kayfabe


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

How did I do?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

ARMBAR!


----------



## LILESSS (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

What just happend!
If he was a heel, why has he high fiving everyone and stuff!
I seriously hope he comes back out, or comes out to fill in for Kane!
Promo was too long, but wow that crowd sucked.


----------



## Hazart (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*



Sids_chickenleg said:


> Are you kidding? He became a heel in that promo by saying absolutely nothing. That's so Jericho and it was awesome!


A heel with a huge grin on his face?? 

Fuck no, i dont buy that. The return bombed imo.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Something's happening at the end of Raw, possibly involving Jericho.


----------



## Ben21 (Dec 19, 2011)

wouldn't suprise me if Jericho hasn't actually 'returned' at all, and that was done so swerve this itbegins thing because so many people expected Jericho, I dont know.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

It depends if he's a heel or not.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

If the forum meltdown is anything to go by this episode of Raw should rate pretty well. :side:

I was waiting for him to turn heel and actually cut a promo


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Something else better happen.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

That was the worst fucking shit I have ever seen.

Seriously, what a giant waste of time. I want my 2 hrs back from this show.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

Stay tuned.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yah for those who don't understand! Y2J is PANDERING to the crowd, he's doing exactly what he was against last time he was here for one reason! To prove how dumb it is, and to prove how dumb the crowd is for eating it up after he exposed them!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Swagger doesn't have a chance. :lmao


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

I thought it was classic though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I couldnt help but think of DDP when Jericho kept smiling, ultimate trolling, was awesome.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Was it for heat?*

Honestly that return was fucked... The only thing I can think of is them attempting to gain heat for the Y2J gimmick so he could go up against Punk as a heel and he obviously didn't want to return as the "Honest Man" Jericho again..

I really got no clue though.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Y2J Forgot his lines*



PunkShoot said:


> There is no other explanation for that crap.
> 
> WTF was he doing, I would have booed him also by the end.
> 
> :frustrate:frustrate:frustrate:cussin:


I'm starting to think that was the reason. He's a heel.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to see cole has turned down the trolling of Rider


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm curious to see what's going to happen with Kane now.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Jericho doesnt even need words to annoy the audience xD


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Evolution said:


> If the forum meltdown is anything to go by this episode of Raw should rate pretty well. :side:
> 
> I was waiting for him to turn heel and actually cut a promo


He turned heel without cutting a promo (Y)

He's that damn good.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i guess WWE's thinking that if they open the year with the shittiest show they can put out there, then it can only get better...this whole show, jericho return included, has been a fucking joke.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

You guys are fucking morons. He has to get heat as a heel. If he returned now He would've gotten cheered. He now has EVERYONE hating him. It was PERFECT.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Risky first move, but I am really curious to see where it is going. They can't be trying that without a decent payoff coming.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah this shit isn't predictable at all.*


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

11:03 something is gonna happen.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Could the bella twins look any hotter?*

100% agree, the second I saw them in the backstage segment, I wanted to...

I've always found them smoking though, nothing new but yes they did look that much better tonight.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

Jericho it is better if he is a heel anyways


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Y2J Forgot his lines*

lol how genius is WWE, you all hate him now.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

What a RAW and what a surprise its time to party.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

5 moves of doom


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

Jericho is going heel and going after the title. The point was to piss everyone off.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

That promo was genius, are you serious? He turned heel without saying a word. He just put on a clinic on how to work a crowd. The fact that you're pissed off about it, proves this to be true. People are either going to love this promo or absolutely shit on it, and hate jericho for it, and that what's amazing about it.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, now bring the Cenasquash


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

he trolled the crowd. Jumping up and down mocking the reaction they gave him. It went exactly as planned, pissing off the crowd and you.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

and BANG ON 3 mins past...


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

I totally agree, either this is leading to something or this is quite possibly the worst comeback in history...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Mandible Claw!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

OMG mandible claw!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Didn't know this was elimination but ok.....

Jericho is so awesome for what he just did.:lmao 
Took Cole's and Cena's trolling crown away! Ace still has his of course.
He's going to be so heel next week.
But I just want his jacket that he had!

Database Error wasn't even there, mine just said SERVERS ARE DOWN! :lmao

Kane out of the f'n ring!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao this is horrible.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

> John Laurinaitis
> 
> 
> I know everyone watching #WWE #RAW is asking the same question right now. The answer is, Yes, I think my arm will be ok-Thank u 4 ur concern



Ace and chris are the biggest trolls ever


----------



## CurtHawkinsFan (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

Jericho just trolled you all hard.


----------



## madbison (Jan 3, 2012)

or not..maybe Ryder


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The moral... HATE FUCKING RULES!*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Is Kane about to kidnap Cena?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

This, more than anything, shows how much the fans suck. It isn't Punk. It isn't Barrett, Bryan, or anyone else. These people barely even cheer Jericho. The WWE fans in general are unresponsive, unemotional garbage. 

They were barely popping even before Jericho was trolling them.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

That return sucked balls. In the begining I thought it was cool but it later became sad and cringeworthy to watch. jericho sucks.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice selling of the ankle Ryder..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Go through the rabbit hole Ryder! FUCK!*


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

jericho is already the best heel in the company. that was extraordinary


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People are really not getting or understanding Jericho's whole segment?

Come on, brehs.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

He managed to get booed without saying anything, I think WWE was successful.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope Kane electrocute Cena's testicles!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

Memphis got trolled. The End.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

rape time


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Under the ring = Abyss


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess it's rape time for Kane and Zack Ryder.

Perfect way to end the show.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

lol wtf was that


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cringe.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

THE ABYSS


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This is just retarded. He's getting sucked into the abyss! :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

it's like tremors, but with wrestling dudes


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This doesn't deserve my viewership.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao

Am I watching the Sci-Fi channel?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

How is Jericho not a heel? He pretty much just mocked them!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

..da fuck


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What in the blue hell is this?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Not a very solid show at all....*

I'm not looking to bash the WWE, but this was easily one of the most boring shows of all time. Really no shock value, and it seems like they are still "winging it". Kane is not a draw, and this Raw was horrible. Stop with the lame pyrotechnics.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This must be the stupidest shit ever.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

rofl at the kane bro rape scene.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

kane >>>>>>>>>>>>> y2j


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

Horrible return all the build up's were for nothing, I really have no interest in the product no more, People will say it was just to get him booed but all i felt was sheer boredom, Vince and the Writers need to be shot after what I've seen the past few weeks.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

That was fucking horrible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh boy. Going to be a long feud between these two.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, where are they going with Kane/Cena?


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*



Pojko said:


> This, more than anything, shows how much the fans suck. It isn't Punk. It isn't Barrett, Bryan, or anyone else. These people barely even cheer Jericho. The WWE fans in general are unresponsive, unemotional garbage.
> 
> They were barely popping even before Jericho was trolling them.


The WWE deserves crowds like this with their terrible writing and terrible shows.

I actually watched this show tonight to see who returned and it is brutal. I am so happy I stopped watching wwe.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Didn't they do something like that (wrestler being pulled under the ring) but with the Undertaker?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*

I don't quite understand the point behind it.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I honestly don't know what to make of this Raw.... :s


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Well I regret staying up till 4:00 am to watch that shit.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

DONE WITH THIS SHOW


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Good to see Jericho back, but I really thought there would be something more than that in all. All the crazy promo's and stuff and the Kane Cena thing and that was it... Meh...


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Kane comes across as a pussy. Cena is back on his feet and saves Ryder, and Kane creates a distraction with the explosion and makes a run for it. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

What the fuck did I just watch. I can't believe it but it was actually worse than the worst-case-scenario.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that show was certainly... something.


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Not a very solid show at all....*

It promised so much and we got so little. It's quite clear they are building up Jericho as a heel but just seeing him back was good enough for me. Ziggler Punk match was good. Other then that....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So fucking lame... yeah... so excited about this storyline... not.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> DONE WITH THIS SHOW


See you next week


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It was the greatest of shows, it was the worst of shows. Sums up WWE quite nicely right now.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Not a very solid show at all....*

I'm mad!


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Wtf was that?


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow, what a terrible Raw. I enjoyed the last few weeks, but had high hopes for something special from this one - but the entire show was over-booked rubbish. From Ziggler/Punk being sold short with a poor finish, through Jericho's awful, painful return, to a weak main event and worse finish.

And before anyone says anything, yes, I'm sure Jericho's return will go somewhere from here, probably with a heel run. But after the build-up from the promos, that was just lame.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> See you next week


FIRST SHOW I'VE WATCHED IN A LONG TIME ONLY DUE TO THIS BIG SECRET VIDEO PACKAGE SO IT WONT BE HARD, FUCK THIS SHOW


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

So now we know Kane lives in an explosive hole under the ring. Good to know.


----------



## supremegmn (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Not a very solid show at all....*

God what a pathetic episode of RAW..............I understand the Jericho thing....but ugh my life would have been better if I didn't watch tonight


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Jericho spent two years trying to show the WWE universe they are all hypocrites for cheering people who pander to them and in just 10 mins he proved his point.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Jericho lol biggest troll


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

So, what I'm taking away from this is, you all hated the show?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

If Jericho intended to piss people of, he did it. I am, that was terrible.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lx7euvcQYC1qztxifo1_400.png


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What they did with Jericho's return tonight was genius. Fucking genius.


----------



## Ben21 (Dec 19, 2011)

Once again, where the hell is Brodus Clay LOL? He has been meant to debut every Monday for like the past 3 months.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

good episode but itbegins was the most dissapointing thing ever


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha what a disappointing Raw. I appreciate Jericho's trolling and that but such a disappointment.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tell me I did not wait 2 months for that.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Im so damn disapointed I cant quite believe it, I get what Jericho is doin but I dont fucking like it and the whole Kane under the ring, again, gimme a fucking break with this shit! Only good part was Punk saying bitch.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

On this day I was ashamed to be a jerichoholic


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't get it, what the fuck was the point of that episode? Kane/Cena feud had literally 0 buildup, Jericho came and trolled everyone, Brodus Clay didn't even fucking debut for the 8000th time, the Punk/Ziggler match had the shittiest ending ever, what the fuck, WWE?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

From WWE.com



> Chris Jericho returned
> After weeks of cryptic “1/2/12” videos on Raw SuperShow, Chris Jericho made a shocking return and was warmly welcomed by the WWE Universe, greeting some with high-fives at ringside. As he urged them for more cheers, #Y2J instantly became the No. 1 worldwide trend on Twitter. But as the Superstar – who was dressed in a dazzling, light-up, blinged out jacket – prolonged his homecoming, *the WWE Universe’s chants of “welcome back” soon turned to boos*. A smiling Jericho exited without addressing the Memphis crowd, leaving the irritated WWE Universe wondering why he’s back.


you're all impatient stupid fucks. this was clearly planned, interesting way to blur the lines between face and heel.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Best. Impact. Ever!


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

it was good and it was bad . People need to see the bigger picture with the jericho thing . If he is coming back as heel he needs to garner heat somehow and tonight you could hear the boos as he went backstage . mission acomplished


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> People are really not getting or understanding Jericho's whole segment?
> 
> Come on, brehs.


People aren't getting it which is odd. It's actually quite simple. Jericho is coming in as a heel. He knew that if he did a return speech he'd come in a face. So he openly mocked the Memphis crowd, didn't give the speech they wanted, and then deserted them as he was too good to even talk to them. In ten minutes, he went from cheers to boos from a face to a heel. It was absolutely genius.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

I loved it, Jericho is too cocky to ever be a face, he HAS to be a heel, he had to get the crowd against him by the end. You all just don't get it. Like it or not it's how it had to be, he'll speak, don't worry lol. Just not this week.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh heel jeritroll is back.....i've missed you so


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Not a very solid show at all....*

Database errors -____-

And yes it was shit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok...I just saw the last segment. I wish I didn't see the last segment.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Arrieve
Troll Universe
Leave


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

It begins was totally ruined. I will never get hyped for this return bullshit again.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Man you know what sucks? if parallel universes exist,some motherfuckers somewhere are getting the best wrestling show ever,every.single.week!


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Not a very solid show at all....*

Like many other on this forum I stayed up till 4am and for what? a crappy RAW, a crappy ending and most of all a crappy comeback? WTF had any of the videos to do with anything? Ill guess we´ll be tuning in to see if they elaborate on this, but I deeply regret staying up till 4am for this... SMH


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> it was good and it was bad . People need to see the bigger picture with the jericho thing . If he is coming back as heel he needs to garner heat somehow and tonight you could hear the boos as he went backstage . mission acomplished


really and here i thought he got boos because he sucked and people were already bored with his bullshit return.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

was an ok show, hilarious clay did not even debut tonight. The end was very creepy, and it now seals kane's place as the most terrifying character currently on the roster only because taker is out. Yes kane has been speaking but there is the saying less is more, the fact he did not even participate in the wrestling match is real genius from the writers. This is the type of kane been missing for years now, and it is great glen is rolling back the years of what he used to be


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TheWFEffect said:


> Jericho spent two years trying to show the WWE universe they are all hypocrites for cheering people who pander to them and in just 10 mins he proved his point.


Maybe... but it won't do much with most of the show being rather... lame. Ziggler/Punk was good but most of the rest was extremely childish and stupid. The ending would make me facepalm in a cartoon and it was on Raw.... that is pathetic.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Dumb asses don't appreciate how Y2J returned.


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*



Apokolips said:


> Horrible return all the build up's were for nothing, I really have no interest in the product no more, People will say it was just to get him booed but all i felt was sheer boredom, Vince and the Writers need to be shot after what I've seen the past few weeks.


Sweet. See you again next week, brah.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Well until next time folks.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Overall the show was ok. Good match between ziggler and punk. Glad to see y2j back. Kinda stupid what he did but he couldn't come back to a huge face pop and run down punk. He had tO do something to piss people off and he did just that. Guarentee he does the exact same thing next week leading to more hatred. I like the whole storyline between cena and Kane but I thought Kane was goig to do something to help change cena mind? Didn't he say that at the beginning or was it me ?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

oh jesus, just realised brodus clay wasn't even on the show -.-


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I think today shows that Cena's potential heel turn is more important than Jericho's return and a wwe title match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I really don't care if it was supposed to get him heel heat. It was an interesting approach for sure, but that doesn't make it any good. After all that build up, after all those video packages... I was disappointed, as most likely they won't even be acknowledged by Jericho's character ever again.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller (Oct 28, 2007)

TROLLS GONNA TROLL


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Defo the last time I'm staying up for Raw. I'm not gonna say "I'm done with this show" blah, blah, blah but that wasn't worth staying up till this time. Download or Daily Motion from now on me-thinks...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Fucking Horrible Return Ever?*



Pojko said:


> This, more than anything, shows how much the fans suck. It isn't Punk. It isn't Barrett, Bryan, or anyone else. These people barely even cheer Jericho. The WWE fans in general are unresponsive, unemotional garbage.
> 
> They were barely popping even before Jericho was trolling them.


What did you expect? The product sucks so the crowd will suck. This isn't 10 years ago when the show was actually decent. Plus Jericho was only gone for a year plus.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not one to complain about a show but this was fucking horrible. We have Cena opening the show by pandering to the crowd YET AGAIN. Kane thankfully ends the damn segment before Cena went in the audience and kissed everyone's ass. A boring and pointless match between Rhodes and Bryan. Barrett gets to squash Santino and Sheamus is once again used in a another squash match. Punk vs Ziggler gets ruined with a dumb finish by Mr. Excitement. Jericho returns and he probably did troll the crowd and turn heel without saying anything but it was a colossal let down. I wasn't expecting much but just hyping up the crowd? That shit better go somewhere. The main event is as expected. Cena overcomes the odds and protects Rhyder once again. Kane promised hate but only fucking applied the claw on Cena and tried to kidnap Rhyder before disappearing. Yay! What a big way to start the new fucking year.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Somehow the show managed to be worse than my worst-case-scenario. Geez.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Not a very solid show at all....*

I think in a week or 2 we'll look back and think it was ok but it was AWFUL compared to what it could have been


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Really? He could have easily gotten heat attacking punk and making his return! wtf was that?! That just makes the fans watching on tv angry at wwe the product not jericho itself! UTTER FAILURE AND A COMPLETE WASTE FROM WWE 7 WEEKS OF PROMO'S FOR THAT WTF?!?! how on earth will you mantain your viewership!?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not pissed about Jericho trolling at all, because I understand that he's going to be a heel, especially if he wants to feud with Punk. What I don't get is the last segment and the WWE title match, what the fuck was the entire point of that? That was literally an hour of nothing. 0 buildup, 0 progress in anything, all it meant was that Ziggler is going to have a match at RR against Punk for the title. Yippee fucking do. Why the fuck did Kane come out on Cena again? Like, who cares? Why not do a promo or something? Where the fuck is Brodus Clay? Why does WWE surprise me with their shitty storylines and booking every week?


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

TJC93 said:


> Tell me I did not wait 2 months for that.


Im afraid you did... we all did, and I am pissed off about it... to say the least


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Ok...I just saw the last segment. I wish I didn't see the last segment.


The whole show was shit.

First RAW i've watched in months and I'm confused. 

Kane never entered the match so he could appear from under the ring... Why?

Jericho's return (albeit a great peice of trolling) doesnt make sense with his video things.

Punk vs Ziggler... wtf was that all about?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Not a very solid show at all....*

i get what jericho is trying to do in making believe hes coming back as a face and then fooling everybody which will lead to a heel run but i gotta say i dont agree with it .....you build up those vidoes for a month and a half and there was a lot of buzz about it and then you have him return and act like a dufus is a really poor payoff to that type of investment .

im not so pissed about it bec i understand what wwe is trying to do but im sure there r A TON of fans who will be really pissed after what happened tonight


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Jericho should have been on last IMO.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

This has been my first time on the forum, and I just walked into the biggest shit storm I've ever witnessed. We got trolled by a master!


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

Clearly building Jericho up as a heel. Punk Ziggler was good until end. Also did anybody see Kelly Kelly go "are you fucking kidding me?!" right at end of match???? 

Overall a Raw that promised so much delievered so little, and for that reason, I'll be watching next week. Well played.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Theres more to him coming back... Quite bitching, Jesus. People are never happy.

Look past the way he came back and think about why he came back. What was the purpose of that promo. How he dropped the mic. Cole and King were just as confused as I was, and Jericho smiling through the whole thing was sketchy. Theres more to it than you guys think. Actually, put as much thought into it now as you did when the first video aired, that should clear it up...



Apex said:


> you're all impatient stupid fucks...


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Not a very solid show at all....*

Worst show of the year(and last year)


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ben21 said:


> Once again, where the hell is Brodus Clay LOL? He has been meant to debut every Monday for like the past 3 months.


They just need to put him back on Smackdown and be done with it.


----------



## madbison (Jan 3, 2012)

*Miz gets beat up by a water bottle, Dusty finish in a title match, 6 week build up that has more people talking about Raw than have in many months completely bombing, and a finish to the show that was a little confusing and didn't make the point that was planned (to get Cena to "hate").. 

Not a very good overall show, in my opinion. I understand the whole Jericho thing and what he was doing, but I think with all the hype it could have been done better. *


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Boy, Cena sure knew the meaning of hate at the end of the show, huh?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Not a very solid show at all....*

I have come to the conclusion that #WWE actually wants the older fans to turn off,


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Based on what happened, the promos just didn't make sense.

I was kind of hoping Kane would come out with Undertaker at the end explaining to Cena he's brought a friend along to help him join the dark side


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> I really don't care if it was supposed to get him heel heat. It was an interesting approach for sure, but that doesn't make it any good. After all that build up, after all those video packages... I was disappointed, as most likely they won't even be acknowledged by Jericho's character ever again.


Agreed. Jericho is more than talented enough to gain heat with the mic anyways, he's turned heel as often and as effectively as anyone in the past. I don't get it but I'll give it a chance to play out. It's Jericho, he's a guy who can make anything work, so perhaps this could play out better than I think, I fucking hope so.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> WWERawGM John Laurinaitis
> And to those wondering why Brodus didn't debut tonight, I have my reasons. He will debut next week, I promise. Why would I lie? #Raw


JeriTroll approves.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

Jericho came to Raw and didn't say a word....


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

so mad i am so so mad i cant take this

jericho has legit pissed me off, maybe he really doesnt want fans? If you spent any time acknowledging these videos you should be legit PISSED OFF what a hunk of SHAT

but maybe time really isnt valuable to many people on here i dont know


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Apex said:


> oh jesus, just realised brodus clay wasn't even on the show -.-


Can't see how you fell for that, they've been trolling people on that for weeks.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Zack Ryder, as popular as he is...just isn't very good. Yeah he has charisma but his mic skills are very average and he looks very awkward in the ring.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

:L everyone being pissed by being trolled by the king of trolls


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow..just wow. They dropped the ball on Jericho's return. The whole show just sucked soo bad.


----------



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

The jeritroll thing was great and the reaction from some people is hilarious.
Shame the rest of the show sucked ass.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Not a very solid show at all....*



TJC93 said:


> Database errors -____-
> 
> And yes it was shit


Yeah. Jericho broke this site for like 30-40 minutes. At least that's how long it took for me to get things working again. And even now signatures and avatars don't show up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Raw Discussion Thread*

Discuss that here.


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

i feel empty inside


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

lol blckout


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

What happened to the Raw forum?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

I'm mad!


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

What just happened


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

so yeah he trolled us  
like he said , he will come back if he thinks of something new and he just did that 
Y2JTROLL is king


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

I just watched Kane try and drag Ryder into his rape pit. Surreal late night in the UK here.


----------



## Ryan Smith (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

What the hell happen to the forums/ threads? 

Only Jericho can crash the internet. LOL


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

It looks like the RAW forum killed itself after this episode.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

The aftermath of Raw was the whole Raw forum is now gone!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

Well, I was highly disappointed. Jericho trolling the crowd was nice and all but with all the hype that his return had, it was a big letdown. The show as a whole was just fucking horrible.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

this is too funny. :lmao


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

Everyone needs to give it a week, 'nuff said.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

Well, the aftermath can be summed up well by the fact that the Raw forum here just "imploded" as M. Cole might say.

I thought Jericho was awesome. If anyone on earth could have called his being a heel in the first 5 minutes he was on screen (and can prove it), I want to shake that person's hand. I was trolled, and I reckon 100% of the viewing audience was, too.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

I feel like the bella twins just kicked me in the nuts after that show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

Jericho killed the Raw forum... nuff said.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

omg Jericho trolled us all and deleted the Raw forum.


----------



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

It's the end of the forum as we know it


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

did they have to restart the whole raw forum on here?


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

I don't think I could be anymore disappointed.

I expected so much, but got so little.

I only started watching Wrestling again in early 2011. But, if this is what WWE has been like since I stopped watching in 2004, then I have the utmost respect for the people who have endured this sh*t.

Becuase it's hard to put this show into words. I was so pumped for it, and it was just, so bad.


----------



## HitItLikeABongoDru (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

Jericho single handedly destroyed the entire Raw section?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

fucking horrible raw, 0 build up to anything, literally nothing.


> John Laurinatis Twitter I know everyone watching #WWE #RAW is asking the same question right now. The answer is, Yes, I think my arm will be ok-Thank u 4 ur concern: And to those wondering why Brodus didn't debut tonight, I have my reasons. He will debut next week, I promise. Why would I lie? #Raw: My staff and I aren't pleased, for those of you who follow this and want the real scoop. We hope to have answers from @IAmJericho soon.:


 Haha. Still, shitty raw. I'm not even one to say this too, most raw's are ok and aren't as bad as people claim it is, but honestly this one was pretty bad just because it had nothing of interest happen other than Jericho returning, was a perfect opportunity to draw in more regular viewers because of the itbegins stuff, instead? Nothing.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

I'm more satisfied that R-Truth is still crazy rather than Jericho's return


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

lmao this is awesome. and rep for peejay


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> I just watched Kane try and drag Ryder into his rape pit. Surreal late night in the UK here.


Yeah, Ryder almost got Kane's big red monster cock.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

Jericho broke the internet.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

Jericho's promo was the most annoying thing to watch but I couldn't help but enjoy it.

It's like he's out there JUST to annoy the IWC. It's awesome.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

well like i said in the other RAW discussion thread, ryder just isn't very good. he's charismatic yes, but he looks very awkward in the ring and he isn't one of the better mic workers in the company.


----------



## arthur214 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

C'mon! That Brodus Clay return was awesome!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

Apart from Jericho,RAW was pretty terrible.
Kane dragging Ryder into his pit was hilarious though.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

I left during Jerichos return it was sooooooooooooo BORING.. what happened when he walked up the ramp did he come back and do a promo??


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

Y2J... Talk about overdoing it. Harsh if those older RAW posts don't return later when the storm settles. That episode could have been a lot bigger and better considering they had 3 draws going for them. WWE Title bout, It Begins and Kane's return to action.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

Best. Impact. EVER!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

What a show! Easily the best #Raw of 2012.

John Laurinaitis is the greatest troll ever along with Jericho it seems.... lol.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

RAW just "Hacked the Walls Down" on this forum


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

RIP Raw Section of this forum. Jericho strikes again.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

Bread the boards doooown, breaking down the boards.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

People are mad at Jerichos return because it was something DIFFERENT.

Return hyped up so much, and now people know its Jericho who returned. He didn't even have to say a word for 5+ minutes and fans were still going crazy. And it leaves people wanting to see him next week to see what he has to say, meaning people will be tuning into Raw next week to see Jericho.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

The raw section imploded...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

Jericho just made the entire locker room look like Tough Enough contestants.. He played the entire arena like a fucking fiddle.. Went from the most over face the WWE has had in ages to being boo'ed without saying a word.. He just cemented (if it wasn't already) his legend status. It's absolutely amazing to sit back and watch him manipulate a crowd..


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

I just feel so empty inside. It's like my 2012 was ruined already.

I feel like breaking all of my resolutions at the moment, infuriated and can't calm down.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

All of you people so mad right now, that's exactly the reaction they wanted.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

Jericho is king 
WHY? YEAH HERE LOOK AT THE CAPS THEN LOOK DOWN 

so yeah he trolled us 
like he said , he will come back if he thinks of something new and he just did that 
Y2JTROLL is king


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**



GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> I just feel so empty inside. It's like my 2012 was ruined already.
> 
> I feel like breaking all of my resolutions at the moment, infuriated and can't calm down.


Its just wrestling.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

So yeah, is Brodus Clay basically just a running gag now?


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

I think Jericho's new character will be fantastic! We need heels big time and thankfully, that is what it looks like he is going to be doing. Seems like WCW/Cocky Jericho.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

No Brodus Clay again. The WWE have buried this guy over and over again and he hasn't even debut on Raw yet. He should of just be left on Superstars/Smackdown


----------



## Hazart (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

Jericho's return bombed. possibly the Most horrible return ever.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

Jerichos trolling was so bad the RAW forum left 


Very disappointing RAW. It had the makings of a pretty good show, a title match from 2 top tier workers, Cena/Kane and Miz/Truth stories continuing, and the return. All were bad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Jericho must be god because only he could destroy the forum and cause the servers to crash so bad that all of the RAW forum had to be deleted and replaced with this.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

All I have to say is this:

Good god, the IWC seems to lack any sort of patience.

First off, why do you expect every single little thing to be crammed into one night? The Jericho promo's weren't very sinister. Are you on crack? And more importantly, what is your deal with Jericho not saying anything? Don't forget this is Jericho we're talking about and don't also forget nothing has been answered yet. Use your god forsaken imaginations for once.
Why must you participate in the mass cultural delusion that great television means answering every last little thing right off the bat? You wouldn't know great television if it bit you in the forehead. Why? Because you're spoiled, have the attention span of an indoor cat and can't stand to think for yourself. WWE threw you a curveball for once so you'll bitch, piss and moan about it for hours on end, and then come back next week when a great promo is thrown your way: "OMG YA, SAW DAT COMING A MILE AWAY LOLZ1!"
Meanwhile, a motherfucker can't get on the forum to post or check threads of mine because you redundant keyboard mashers are posting the same shit over and over, and over.. and over.. and over again. Lord.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**



TripleG said:


> So yeah, is Brodus Clay basically just a running gag now?


It's gotten to the point where nobody gives a shit about him


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

SHIT BEGINS


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

that was...wow.

i get jericho is trolling..and its to build him as an egomaniac heel character. thats fine.

i just think they promised a bit more than that..and the kane/cena thing is fucking stupid.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**

LOL Y2J killing the RAW section E.P.I.C.

Although that "promo" was hard to watch and at one point, I wanted to throw something at my TV. Guess that was the point.

Y2J = the most epic troll ever.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**



WordsWordsWords said:


> All of you people so mad right now, that's exactly the reaction they wanted.


Well they're doing it every week. No wonder ratings are going down the drain.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**



Therapy said:


> Jericho just made the entire locker room look like Tough Enough contestants.. He played the entire arena like a fucking fiddle.. Went from the most over face the WWE has had in ages to being boo'ed without saying a word.. He just cemented (if it wasn't already) his legend status. It's absolutely amazing to sit back and watch him manipulate a crowd..


I couldn't agree more. I just knew people on here were going to be enraged. Jericho had the crowd better than anyone I've ever seen. The huge pop when his music hit, all the way to the resounding boo's when he left. I've hardly ever been more impressed. +1 Chris Irvine.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Lol. Jericho is King.

To all the people saying your disappointed:
Are you going to tune in next week? Yes, yes you are.

Therefore, WWE and Jericho win. Trolling = ratings lolz.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

10 Weird Things I Learned About 01/02/2012 Raw

1. R-Truth stalking The Miz for half the show just so he could hit him with a bottle of water.
2. Kane attempting to drag Zack Ryder under the ring like he was going to rape him.
3. Chris Jericho returned, stood there for 15 minutes, got the crowd to cheer, and then abruptly left.
4. Dolph Ziggler beating CM Punk due to countout, but not winning the title.
5. The point of the "It Begins" promos weren't revealed at all. Just who was coming back.
6. A completely pointless Divas match that had absolutely nothing to do with who face's Beth for the Divas title.
7. The Divas Champion herself didn't appear at all.
8. The Wade Barrett squash match with Santino Marella.
9. Sheamus kicked ass, but didn't actually win the match, for once.
10. Brodus Clay didn't appear on the night he should have appeared more than anything.

The whole show was just completely off.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**



Rop3 said:


> Well they're doing it every week. No wonder ratings are going down the drain.


this!!

can't believe i stayed up til nearly 5am for that shit.

more fool me!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

1) Jericho's return was fucking awesome. Loved every second of it. He didn't even have to say a word and the crowd went from cheering him to booing him before he left. Genius.

2) Where the fuck has the rest of the forum gone? :lmao


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

- The Rock wrote to Chris Jericho on Twitter tonight after his return on RAW and hinted that the two may be working together soon. He wrote:
“@IAmJericho Helluva kick ass return. Welcome back my friend. Look forward to having some fun w you. #MongooseVsFuckFaceJones”


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**



ChainGang Saluter said:


> No Brodus Clay again. The WWE have buried this guy over and over again and he hasn't even debut on Raw yet. He should of just be left on Superstars/Smackdown


Thats what I was going to say. Leave him on Smackdown and be done with it.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

The guy came out, walked around, said nothing and left and that was enough to troll the shit out of everyone, make them all tune in next week, crash this board and whip out the Raw section of this forum. lol.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

The IWC likes to think it's above it all... yet a lot of people seem REALLY irked by Jericho, and that's exactly what he and the WWE planned. 

I think it's fresh and new, and Jericho is king as a heel. All I read on here are complaints that there are no "credible heels" for CM Punk, so here you go. Exactly what you're asking for.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

"Cena, you're still trying to ingore the hate. You will embrace the hate....TONIGHT!"

Yeah, well that happened.

I'm guessing this is just going to be an ordinary feud with nothing to do with what Kane say's he's returned for and Cena will destory him at the Rumble and will just continue with the goofy smiling sh*t?

And I actually thought he was going to turn heel. Wow.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

I think the moderators are boycotting RAW after this display, and they took the RAW forum with them lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**



Joseph29 said:


> Thats what I was going to say. Leave him on Smackdown and be done with it.


You guys are honestly retarded for thinking that Clay is being buried. This is clearly a storyline as to why they're not debuting him. He has the look, in ring skills for his size, and the mic skills to be a major player in the WWE, they aren't gonna waste him.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

So I've been off the forums for awhile, and I come back and the RAW section is basically barren except a couple a threads?

Wow, Jericho's mega-trolling crashed AND blacked out the forum :lmao
That's why Y2J is the best!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

I actually liked the Kane pulling Ryder under the ring stuff, it's a show afterall so why bother


----------



## saxplayer9291 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

I thought for sure Ryder would get raped by Kane


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Disappointed in the Kane segment to end the night - he didn't do anything different than what he'd already done to Cena before. I feel like the feud hasn't been advanced at all (although I am still interested to see how they make Kane break Cena).


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Wait, did the Raw section really implode due to Jericho's return?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Swagger in a handicap match, real nice. Oh and he was in the ME again, which overshadowed the title match.


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

If this does indeed lead to a Jericho full-blown heel promo next week, I'll mark like a motherfucker!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Raw after the WWE title match was simply awful. Kane's promo at the beginning of the show had me semi excited that something good may happen later in the night. Instead it was more bad horror movie cheesy shit.

I had to turn the channel on Jericho's return. The concept behind that segment could of been executed a thousand different ways besides that. I would of rather seen a GLACIER return.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**



Therapy said:


> Jericho just made the entire locker room look like Tough Enough contestants.. He played the entire arena like a fucking fiddle.. Went from the most over face the WWE has had in ages to being boo'ed without saying a word.. He just cemented (if it wasn't already) his legend status. It's absolutely amazing to sit back and watch him manipulate a crowd..


Preach bro. I wish I could rep this, but Jericho broke the internet.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**



Svart said:


> All I have to say is this:
> 
> Good god, the IWC seems to lack any sort of patience.
> 
> ...


I feel your exact sentiments. Well said.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Was anyone else hoping when Ryder was about to tag Ryder Cena would move his hand away, beat the shit out of Ryder along side Kane. Oh well!

As for Y2Js return, i loved it. What a troll


----------



## New Jersey Iced J (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

First post for me here, but after that RAW episode the plunge needed to be taken. 

My first reaction after Jericho's return was "omg that was the biggest waste of time." However after thinking about it more, it was outstanding how he turned the crowd without talking or taking out a face upon return. 

Clearly I will be tuning in next week to find out more and what the hell is going on, and that is EXACTLY what the WWE wants us to do. They didn't HAVE to explain anything and I for one will give this a chance before I decide it failed. 

Not sure if it was Jericho's return that crashed this site or just my arrival? With that being said, I'm ready for a fun ride on the forums!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

As brilliant as the Jericho bit was, that ending was such a pile of shit. This Kane/Cena feud is God fucking awful.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Amsterdam said:


> Wait, did the Raw section really implode due to Jericho's return?


No. It was spotty throughout the show. Jericho's return crashed it for a few minutes. The end of RAW caused it to meltdown hard and it hasn't been right since.


----------



## ABANDALHO (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Y2J > chuck norris > everyone else. and that's final


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Didn't the WWE do something similar to tonight (a wrestler being pulled under the ring) except with the Undertaker?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

wtf was going on.... :lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Do you have to register to view the forums now? Cause lots of people here tonight lol.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



WallofShame said:


> Lol. Jericho is King.
> 
> To all the people saying your disappointed:
> Are you going to tune in next week? Yes, yes you are.
> ...


I guess I can't speak for everyone else, but I'll probably just be playing Skyrim and forget again. I made sure to tune in this week as I was excited to see what would happen after all those promos and build up. 

If they actually bring up anything close to the boy or the girl, or the whole apocalyptic message again concerning Jericho I'll take back what I've said. Given their track record I just think the most likely scenario is that they'll never be mentioned again.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

I thought Brodus Clay was supposed to debut...


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

The way Kane showed the "power of hate" was a bit silly to me. But I too am curious to see what happens next with Cena and how he will (or if) finally embrace the hate. 

Kind of a so-so RAW overall.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Joseph29 said:


> Didn't the WWE do something similar to tonight (a wrestler being pulled under the ring) except with the Undertaker?


Undertaker pulled Diesel under the ring a few years back when they were feuding - except that was a cool finish to the Diesel/Bret Hart steel cage match. This was a total waste as Kane could have done everything he already did without appearing from under the ring.


----------



## spiky3480 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Nothing really makes much sense right now on RAW, especially after tonight...BUT THAT'S WHAT KEEPS US COMING BACK TO WATCH NEXT WEEK. Although I am a little annoyed, I'll definitely be tuning in next week to see some progress in the storylines. Y2J is a genius, and I wonder if he and The Rock will be doing something together. The Rock supposedly twittered that he is excited to do things with Jericho this year. Hmmm...by the way, epic that Y2J and the ending to RAW crashed the entire RAW forum.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Raw aftermath thread**



Svart said:


> All I have to say is this:
> 
> Good god, the IWC seems to lack any sort of patience.
> 
> ...



Have to agree with this.

Yes, the Jericho return felt awkward, drawn out and overall....surreal.

And I love it. I'm fucking annoyed I have to wait to find out more  But then that's the idea!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Raw after the WWE title match was simply awful. Kane's promo at the beginning of the show had me semi excited that something good may happen later in the night. Instead it was more bad horror movie cheesy shit.
> 
> I had to turn the channel on Jericho's return. The concept behind that segment could of been executed a thousand different ways besides that. I would of rather seen a GLACIER return.


Like what?


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Do you have to register to view the forums now? Cause lots of people here tonight lol.


I was a lurker till then 

Chris Trollicho ftw!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Why does everyone care that the RAW section is scaled down? It's better than having 8 threads about "OMGZ RAW SPOILERS!!1!1" or "WE GOT TROLLED SOOOOOOOOOOO HARD"

Raw was pretty good. CR/Bryan, Punk/Zig Zag Man, and the tag match were all solid. TROOF smoked dem good rocks tonight. The Punk/Ace segment after his match was great, and Jericho is back. I still want to know who this "she" those vignettes were referring to is. Can't want to see what happens next week



Therapy said:


> Jericho just made the entire locker room look like Tough Enough contestants.. He played the entire arena like a fucking fiddle.. Went from the most over face the WWE has had in ages to being boo'ed without saying a word.. He just cemented (if it wasn't already) his legend status. It's absolutely amazing to sit back and watch him manipulate a crowd..


truth.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



WallofShame said:


> Like what?


Anything but that.

It wasn't even the fact that he trolled the fans. It was the fact that he literally did nothing. What pissed off many people bored me.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Can a mod just pin this quote to the RAW section? Lol some of these people just cant be patient.


"Remember how Jericho was all about "you imbeciles cheer those who pander to the fans" and all that? He hasn't changed. He came out, pandered to the fans, and didn't say anything. When they finally got tired of the pandering, they booed him. All of that will be brought up next week. How they're hypocrites."

So instead of complaining, wait.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Why didn't Ziggler's championship win count? They said the match was for the championship!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Anything but that.
> 
> It wasn't even the fact that he trolled the fans. It was the fact that he literally did nothing. What pissed off many people bored me.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

I guess this means Takers keeping the deadman gimmick, won't be another return with vignettes so he'll probably be no30 in the RR..


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

I think this should be done every Monday Night TBH, or Tuesday morning for my bros overseas. This is better than having 20 threads saying the same thing.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Headliner said:


> Anything but that.
> 
> It wasn't even the fact that he trolled the fans. It was the fact that he literally did nothing. What pissed off many people bored me.


Fair enough. To each his own.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



OJA20 said:


> I guess this means Takers keeping the deadman gimmick, won't be another return with vignettes so he'll probably be no30 in the RR..


Or he could just not come back at all, and we won't have to put up with his tired, stale, BS anymore.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Dolph celebrating not winning the WWE title way beyond retarded.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

What the hell happened to the Raw section? First Jericho troll us, then Raw ends with that lame main event and now the their are only 2 threads?


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Why didn't Ziggler's championship win count? They said the match was for the championship!

Did no one else notice?


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

I get what they were doing with Jericho's return, and it worked well if the goal was to do a face return to heel turn swerve, but I think it went on a little too long. And honestly, there's nothing inherently impressive about what he did. Anyone with a similar level of popularity could have done what Jericho did and gotten the same reaction. You think it was his idea to do this, or someone in the WWE Creative Department?


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



greyshark said:


> Undertaker pulled Diesel under the ring a few years back when they were feuding - except that was a cool finish to the Diesel/Bret Hart steel cage match. This was a total waste as Kane could have done everything he already did without appearing from under the ring.


Thanks. I thought I remembered seeing it before but couldn't remember who was being pulled into the ring.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Apollosol said:


> Why didn't Ziggler's championship win count? They said the match was for the championship!
> 
> Did no one else notice?


Title can't change hands via count out.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Apollosol said:


> Why didn't Ziggler's championship win count? They said the match was for the championship!
> 
> Did no one else notice?


You can't win a title by countout


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Apollosol said:


> Why didn't Ziggler's championship win count? They said the match was for the championship!
> 
> Did no one else notice?


Because the title doesn't change hands on a count out. Is this your first time watching wrestling?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Apollosol said:


> Why didn't Ziggler's championship win count? They said the match was for the championship!
> 
> Did no one else notice?


Because the title can't (or, at least, isn't supposed to) change hands on a count out.

I was thrown off for a moment too and thought Ziggler had actually won the title. Partly because the commentators never said otherwise, and partly because Ziggler was celebrating like an idiot despite not winning the championship.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Apollosol said:


> Why didn't Ziggler's championship win count? They said the match was for the championship!
> 
> Did no one else notice?


Title must be won by pin fall or submission only.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

On a side note: Where the heck is Beth Phoenix these days?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

So many new members tonight, Welcome I guess.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Ziggler needs to quit posing with the title. As much as I love the guy, it's becoming a douche bag of a thing to do.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Apollosol said:


> Why didn't Ziggler's championship win count? They said the match was for the championship!


A title can't change hands on a count out. Or can it? I forget.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

im just glad i didnt stay up till 5am for this..oh wait..nevermind.

just seems to me that vince seems to care more about swerving the iwc than just entertaining everyone


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

mark henry got eliminated from the match because he got hit with a chair haha. love how cole was trying to sell it as a count out.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Chicago Warrior said:


> So many new members tonight, Welcome I guess.


Pfft. Bandwagoners.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Amsterdam said:


> On a side note: Where the heck is Beth Phoenix these days?


I think she is still recovering from that kick she took from alicia.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Cycloneon said:


> Can a mod just pin this quote to the RAW section? Lol some of these people just cant be patient.
> 
> 
> "Remember how Jericho was all about "you imbeciles cheer those who pander to the fans" and all that? He hasn't changed. He came out, pandered to the fans, and didn't say anything. When they finally got tired of the pandering, they booed him. All of that will be brought up next week. How they're hypocrites."
> ...


We all understand that. It's not complicated. The problem is nobody finds that type of humor to be entertaining. I'm not going to do anything I'm just going to pander to the fans until they realize that's what I'm doing and then they'll get p*ssed. Andy Kauffman had an old bit were he'd intentially be as dumb and offensive in his comedy act as possible just to get everyone to leave.

Not entertaining, just stupid.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

WWERawGM John Laurinaitis 
And to those wondering why Brodus didn't debut tonight, I have my reasons. He will debut next week, I promise. Why would I lie? #Raw

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

the pacing for the show was terrible. You go from WWE title match to a divas tag match that no one cares about. Then you get the Jericho return in which he really didn't do anything which I understand but still annoying. Then last a handicap match to end the show. It ruins the flow and should really have ended with Jericho walking away.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Apollosol said:


> Why didn't Ziggler's championship win count? They said the match was for the championship!


fpalm


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

I thought that it was a creative move by Jericho. Instead of doing the same thing that everyone who returns does a million times, he messed with the crowd. Nicely done. It was drawn out and over done, but that was the purpose. I just hope that this will be more of his joking heel side rather than the serious heel side that we saw during his last run.

I wouldn't be shocked if they would try to recreate the back and forth between Rock and Jericho, but with Punk instead.

RAW was a decent show this week. Now Kharma needs to return to squash the Divas.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

COME ON BABY!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Jericho was fucking awesome tonight and I agreed with everything he felt and said....yet he didn't say anything.

That's how you know Jericho was awesome because he didn't need to use words to tell you how he truly feels and thinks. It was blatantly obvious what Jericho's intentions were after the second roundabout of pandering with the crowd. Too bad the morons in that crowd were too slow to pick that up until he actually began to leave.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Also lol at the Brodus Clay trolling, only us hardcore wrestling fans get trolled every week.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



stadw0n306 said:


> WWERawGM John Laurinaitis
> And to those wondering why Brodus didn't debut tonight, I have my reasons. He will debut next week, I promise. Why would I lie? #Raw
> 
> :lmao:lmao


:lmao


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



stadw0n306 said:


> WWERawGM John Laurinaitis
> And to those wondering why Brodus didn't debut tonight, I have my reasons. He will debut next week, I promise. Why would I lie? #Raw
> 
> :lmao:lmao


Is the reason possibly that nobody gives a shit? Was anyone seriously asking him about Brodus Clay on Twitter? Not that I have anything against the guy, but I haven't seen him on TV since he was Alberto Del Rio's lackey last year. Why is anyone supposed to care? Stop hyping him with videos and saying he'll be here next week and just start putting him in some fucking matches already.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

i care but im convinced he's never gonna debut


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



stadw0n306 said:


> WWERawGM John Laurinaitis
> And to those wondering why Brodus didn't debut tonight, I have my reasons. He will debut next week, I promise. Why would I lie? #Raw
> 
> :lmao:lmao


:lmao God I fucking love this guy. "What a show! Easily the best #Raw of 2012."

And please, never debut Brodus.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



stadw0n306 said:


> WWERawGM John Laurinaitis
> And to those wondering why Brodus didn't debut tonight, I have my reasons. He will debut next week, I promise. Why would I lie? #Raw
> 
> :lmao:lmao


Fail... Brodus won't ever return at this rate :no:


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Camoron said:


> I get what they were doing with Jericho's return, and it worked well if the goal was to do a face return to heel turn swerve, but I think it went on a little too long. And honestly, there's nothing inherently impressive about what he did. Anyone with a similar level of popularity could have done what Jericho did and gotten the same reaction. You think it was his idea to do this, or someone in the WWE Creative Department?


Personally if I was in creative.. I'd have it played up that Jericho is a douchebag ego-maniacal rockstar that basically was having his ego stroked by 20 thousand people until he got bored and decided to leave.

Screw the "Honest Man" gimmick, it was awesome while it lasted but I want a heel Y2J that acts like a over the top, flamboyant, condescending jackass that think's he's bigger than the business.(would work great in the feud with Punk IMO)


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

By the way, Laurenitis's tweets and segments tonight are now prove that he's a better troll than Michael Cole ever wishes to be.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Bryan looked weak as champ.

Jericho doing a troll return was lame

Punk-Ziggler is boring

Main Event was horrible

BTW what happened to the "Cena will know hate"


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Ekaf said:


> Ziggler needs to quit posing with the title. As much as I love the guy, it's becoming a douche bag of a thing to do.


That's why I love his character, it has hyperactive idiotic show-off douchebag written all over him


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Man, I am so anticipated for Brodus' debut :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Things that don't exist: 
Bigfoot
Zombies
Dulce Alien Base
Brodus Clay.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Ryan93 said:


> Personally if I was in creative.. I'd have it played up that Jericho is a douchebag ego-maniacal rockstar that basically was having his ego stroked by 20 thousand people until he got bored and decided to leave.
> 
> Screw the "Honest Man" gimmick, it was awesome while it lasted but I want a heel Y2J that acts like a over the top, flamboyant, condescending jackass that think's he's bigger than the business.(would work great in the feud with Punk IMO)


I agree completely. Jericho's best work, in my opinion, was his heel run in the early/mid 00s, when he would dye the ends of his hair red. They even gave him his own stance in the video games in which he would constantly be running his mouth during matches.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm 50/50 on tonight's RAW. Danielson/Rhodes was a good match for the time that it was given and doesn't really make Cody look weak since it was by roll-up, Punk/Ziggler was as good as expected, Truth entertained me for the first time since he's been back with the company, and it was nice to see Jericho back.

As for the bad, it's getting ridiculous the way Sheamus has become directionless. I know they're building him up to be a serious contender for the RR but for Christ's sake give him some sort of mini-feud to at least help build a mid-carder in the process. Also, not having Kane compete in the main event but then appearing from under the ring was stupid. I get what they were going for by having him try to take out Cena's pal but coming out and cleaning house would've accomplished the same thing without looking so cartoonish. Finally, no Brodus again. I didn't think he'd be back tonight due to the Jericho thing but you'd think they could've snuck him in there instead of that pointless Diva match.


----------



## Commander Sheppard (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

"It will be the end of the forums as you know it."

I'm really intrigued by Jericho's return. They still need to explain those vignettes. No way they just ignore them. None of them made sense at all. I could understand if the WWE didn't explain a few subtle details but those vignettes weren't clarified at all tonight. I loved that return. Something new and brilliant. Bono light-up jacket was pretty boss. I wasn't a big fan of the Kane trying to pull Ryder into the ring but a fun RAW tonight. Punk Vs Ziggler was good as well.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Brodus Delay, there will be no stoppin!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



SP103 said:


> Things that don't exist:
> Bigfoot
> Zombies
> Dulce Alien Base
> Brodus Clay.


People at house shows have claimed to have spotted a wild Brodus in his dark match habitat, but no substansial photographic or video evidence exists.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



GillbergReturns said:


> We all understand that. It's not complicated. The problem is nobody finds that type of humor to be entertaining. I'm not going to do anything I'm just going to pander to the fans until they realize that's what I'm doing and then they'll get p*ssed. Andy Kauffman had an old bit were he'd intentially be as dumb and offensive in his comedy act as possible just to get everyone to leave.
> 
> Not entertaining, just stupid.


Jericho is a heel (most likely).

Let's assume that he came out and cut an EPIC HEEL PROMO (which most people want). Then the casuals would hate him, and us 'IWC' members would be wetting our pants over Jericho.

Or let's assume that he came out in a dark brooding manner that mirrored his promo videos about 'the end'? We'd go "Wow, what an astounding connection, I'm sure we will find out more about this as it goes along!", and we'd start erring towards the side of cheering Jericho. 

The fact is (in my opinion), it's pretty hard to boo a guy like Jericho, especially when he's a great, charismatic, hell of a wrestler, and possibly one of the greatest mic workers of the business. So you can complain about how this promo didn't 'suit the hype', but that's the exact point.

Jericho came in and broke the barrier between the IWC and casuals (and please, inb4 'there are no IWC and casuals', I get that, but I'm just trying to make a general statement, so please don't nitpick those). For so long, us hardcore wrestler fans have been cheering from the outside, complimenting various heels for being great workers and wrestlers, despite them not being 'heels' to us for those very same reasons. And then there's people like Michael Cole, people in the industry that get 'X-pac' heat by being on the show 24/7 and burying everything we like. 

Jericho was neither of those today. By taking 12 minutes of your time, which is about 1/3 of a Triple H promo (no offence to the guy), he managed to make the casual fans and the hardcore fans get ticked off. Granted, a lot of people are commending him on doing that, but the fact is, most of us watching did have to get slightly ticked off. How many of you WANTED him to grab that mic and say something, good or bad? How many of you WANTED his face to change into an angry expression? How many of you WANTED him to do something other than walk around and hi-five everyone? The truth is, if he went and did ANY of those things, he wouldn't be a heel on our eyes, he'd be the amazing mic worker Chris Jericho. Jericho started off as an exceptional talent, and he's honed in on that and made himself better. Today, he did what most wrestlers couldn't do- he became a TRUE heel.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

*Best fucking Raw of the year!


I see Headliner clipped my Raw thread...wtf? haha!*


----------



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

I'm not sure what to think of the ending with Cena/Ryder and Kane. I know WWE does over the top theatrical things like that all the time but where do you draw the line? Stuff like that is entering fantasy genre territory. Do things like that ruin the suspension of disbelief?


----------



## nesh27 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Hi guys, new to the forum. 

last night's kane/cena thing was pretty confusing. Kane said that cena would feel the power of hate or sth along those lines.
And at the end he tried to drag ryder into hell.

What is that even supposed to mean? i was expecting something bigger. I thought it was a let down. 

Jericho's comeback was awesome though.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

To those bitching about RAW:

At least that Lawler/Cole street fight wasn't fucking televised if it even happened.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*


----------



## cupQuake (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

It'd be hilarious if he just never shows up again after this. I'm not bitching, for me this was the best Raw in months.


----------



## 3ggyz (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

This was a mediocre Raw at best and demonstrates why WWE is still the #1 Company. Let's face it, even if some of us were pissed, and some of us got bored of the segment we're coming back for more next week, until we get tired of the BS to then come again in a few years. 

I started watching Raw last week (since mid 2000's before the Cena push), and even though I was up to date on most results was hooked on to the Y2J promo so I patiently waited for today's segment, hoping it was Undertaker of Jericho explaining why he was coming back for his. Instead I got >5 minutes of the most boring segment on wrestling ever!

In a nutshell: 

Good things: 

a.Punk vs Ziggler: This has all the makings of a great feud, Johnny's trolling was epic on this one. These wrestlers are the future of the WWE, but I have a feeling that Ziggler will return to mid-card land after RR, let's hope not!

b.Kane's pyros are always fun to watch, even if they don't contribute to anything storywise (for the moment). 

c.Cena won't turn heel so easily. 

d.Jericho is back to WWE!

e. R-Truth's segments were funny as hell, let's hope he maintains his "crackhead" persona and stay as a tweener. 

Not so good:

a. Santino vs Wade Barret (what was that all about?)

b. Sheamus lack of direction. Sheamus vs Barret would have made more sense than Santino, but then there was nobody to take care of Miz/Truth. (This shows us how WWE roster is truly lacking these days)

c. Jericho trolling on us a whole segment. I'm glad I just an IWC fan, If I were just only another casual fan I'd stop watching Raw for another 4 years. Let's admit it the segment was utterly boring. 

d. The main event fight that seemed boring as a 6 man tag, ended up as a handicap match for the heels, even with heel GM and assistant, just because Kane was under the ring. This was a great chance to bring Clay or even Barret. Johhny Ace and his assistant lost credibility IMO with this move. 

Kane's last segment was so-so, but fortunately is another step for Cena's heel turn. 

Overall 6.5/10... just another mediocre RAW show. I was expecting a lot more. 

Next week, I'm watching and if nothing new happens, I'll stop wasting 1.5+ hours watching an utterly boring show and wait for the results instead.


----------



## 3ggyz (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Apollosol said:


> Why didn't Ziggler's championship win count? They said the match was for the championship!
> 
> Did no one else notice?


He won by count out. Usually for a title to change hands it has to be won by pinfall/submission.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



cupQuake said:


> It'd be hilarious if he just never shows up again after this.


He came. He saw. He glowed like a Christmas tree. He left.


----------



## Castor Troy (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

dont get why people are complaining about brodus, its so obvious what they are doing. Look at the guys at the top right now, punk, bryan and ryder. They are all there because people felt they were hard done by and deserved to be at the top, they bought their merch, they sang their name and they forced wwe to give them exposure. Chrisitan and Mark Henry had world title reigns people, imagine digesting that in 2008. 

We have all known for a while WWE want brodus to have a big impact, the old school way of doing this is with a mega push like Del Rio has recieved but that hasnt worked, its a stale method. So now they are going to try and generate similar support for Brodus as they managed with daniel bryan over his tie-gate firing and summerslam return, punks leaving the company at money in the bank storyline or Ryder's "ryder or riot" campaign to get on tv and then to get a US title shot. Kayfabe may be dead in the traditional sense that everyone knows wrestling is scripted, but its very much alive among those who think they knows what plans WWE have or what is/isnt a work.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Amsterdam said:


> He came. He saw. He glowed like a Christmas tree. He left.


----------



## 3ggyz (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Castor Troy said:


> dont get why people are complaining about brodus, its so obvious what they are doing. Look at the guys at the top right now, punk, bryan and ryder. They are all there because people felt they were hard done by and deserved to be at the top, they bought their merch, they sang their name and they forced wwe to give them exposure. Chrisitan and Mark Henry had world title reigns people, imagine digesting that in 2008.
> 
> We have all known for a while WWE want brodus to have a big impact, the old school way of doing this is with a mega push like Del Rio has recieved but that hasnt worked, its a stale method. So now they are going to try and generate similar support for Brodus as they managed with daniel bryan over his tie-gate firing and summerslam return, punks leaving the company at money in the bank storyline or Ryder's "ryder or riot" campaign to get on tv and then to get a US title shot. Kayfabe may be dead in the traditional sense that everyone knows wrestling is scripted, but its very much alive among those who think they knows what plans WWE have or what is/isnt a work.


Wisdom... +1


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

*For the record. Picture posts are receiving warnings now. It's not tolerated.*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Apollosol said:


> Why didn't Ziggler's championship win count? They said the match was for the championship!
> 
> Did no one else notice?



You should leave the forum right now and never come back.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



LadyCroft said:


> *For the record. Picture posts are receiving warnings now. It's not tolerated.*


Since.. when?


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

This was the first Raw I watched since I turned off during the Muppet episode and I was hoping they'd smarten up but its back to just reading the results if I remember Raw and Jericho's return was horrible.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Kane was mad he couldn't rape Ryder so he raped the Raw forum instead...


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

The Fiesta Bowl was better than this mess. 

Raw off to yet another terrible start.


----------



## Huehuehue (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Still no Brodus Clay.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Did commentary even mention the Jericho thing? I was watching with a bunch of people so I didn't hear much of Cole/King.

Oh and Punk/Ziggler was great.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Brodus is never going to debut.



Brye said:


> Did commentary even mention the Jericho thing? I was watching with a bunch of people so I didn't hear much of Cole/King.


They never mentioned it again.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Bryan celebrating was funny. Good Ol' D-Bryan.

Edit: Also, CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler was good up until that stupid countout victory. Hopefully there is no stupid bullcrap in their match at Royal Rumble.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

Could Cole and Lawler not get anymore boring? They could've hyped up Jericho's trolling and crowd-milking much better. 

JR would've said: "Wait what the!? Jericho is back ladies and gentlemen, Y2J IS HERE....hold on a second...Jesus what is wrong with him? WHY oh why is Jericho not addressing us King? And a section of the crowd here in Memphis are letting their feelings be heard!"


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



AZtheLegendKiller said:


> Could Cole and Lawler not get anymore boring? They could've hyped up Jericho's trolling and crowd-milking much better.
> 
> JR would've said: "Wait what the!? Jericho is back ladies and gentlemen, Y2J IS HERE....hold on a second...Jesus what is wrong with him? WHY oh why is Jericho not addressing us King? And a section of the crowd here in Memphis are letting their feelings be heard!"


J.R. would have stayed silent because Vince McMahon would have been screaming in his ear to shut the fuck up and remain silent like he probably was to Cole and Lawler.


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

I guess I know what Golden Era ace meant. WWE is now in the Troll Era.

Jericho... ugh.

"Bitch" comment. Obvious trolling making us THINK.. You know.. PG.

Ace and Brodus.

The Troll living under the ring. His name is Kane. He wears a mask.

Ziggler winning and celebrating like MAD running away with the title leaving us thinking "Did he just win it?", because no-one confirmed anything until the next segment for a breef second.




I haven't watched TNA in years. Please welcome me back.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

you can totally now tell they are trying to set up laurentitis (sp) to eventually wrestle in the ring


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



LadyCroft said:


> *Best fucking Raw of the year!
> 
> *


in a tough category too 


........................................................................

it must be hard for some people in this forum to be in a wrestling environment like this and never enjoy any of it


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

If Hell exists right under a WWE ring, where does Little People's Court fit into all of this? 

Or is Hornswoggle's world actually Hell itself?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Trumpet Thief said:


> Jericho is a heel (most likely).
> 
> Let's assume that he came out and cut an EPIC HEEL PROMO (which most people want). Then the casuals would hate him, and us 'IWC' members would be wetting our pants over Jericho.
> 
> ...


With all due respect. Like I said before everyone understands what he did just there. It's not complicated. You don't have to spend time trying to enlighten everyone on how intentially wasting everyone's time is heelish. 

The problem is people don't watch television to not be entertained. And the sad thing is as you can clearly see the IWC is yucking this up too. He's going to be as boring and trollish as possible and still you'll have a bunch of idiots thinking it's the smartest wrestling character ever created. 

For the record. The only thing I wanted to do was change the channel, but because it was his return I gave him more leeway.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

SO,

I always tought making review for a wrestling show on a wrestling forum was WAY too much nerdy fanboy (I LUV WRESTLING) but, BUT, always enjoy and admire those who does, cuz, what the FUCK would I be reading most of the time (except awesomes rages comics and memes shits, so, tonight i'm feeling a little HIGH about the show, watched it, and I'm writing this without having read this thread trought the show (as i usually does!)
Tonight i give it a try. my own try. try with my style.WOO WOO WOO









Had somes kinds of expectations for the show, but not as big as anyone make it to be. Was looking for the aanswers of the 'IT BEGINS', Kane vs Cena feud (that is the only feud (except the summer of punk-cena part) that I actually start to...........................*(AT THIS MOMENT IN MY FUC&?&G ROMAN...... I DECIDE TO CLICK ''GO ADVANCED REPLY'' AND BOOM (AT FIRST I WAS LIKE







)GOT A MESSAGE ABOUT MODERATOR COULD HAVE BAN ME, WHAT! I DIDNT EVEN POSTED MY FUCK'NG JESUS CHRIST OF TEXT!!ITS GONNA BE REALLY MORE THAN HARDCORE NOW, BRO!!!!!!!......... *to then realized somthing happenned to the forum, like Jericho single handedly destryed the IWC, and then I was like







!!!))
...............as I said, enjoyed. first in a loooooong time in my case for Cena. (Don't hate the guy...well, i don't even believe it after typing it. ahah. hate it)

Like he said in the opening segment, I CANNOT DECIDE WHAT REACTION YOU PEOPLE SHOOT AT ME EVEN IF I HATE IT or somthing in these kind o' lines! Like the crown reaction. Was into it at first. But I didn't cared much about what he said cuz we all know, the cut out the shit he says to keep the good lines for the Prematch Video packaging before PPV's matches. eheh, gonna hear what he had to say on Janurary 29 I guess!









Then we got one of my fav five, THE BRYAN! Love the guy, the wreestler. I don't believe he's gonna be champ for long, but I do want them to make him credible. he looked weak most of the time. BUT STILL. I always enjoy watching him in the ring, one of the reason I came back into it. as for the match. Okay correct match. SMALL PACKAGE. Cody, nothing to say.

Wade Barret. Don't know why, but never liked him. I can recognize he has somes kind of talents (lol) but, I don't know. He's just too ugly for my pleasure I guess. (In the ring and physi...look at that face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) BUT, Santino's my guy! He's so awesome, that's all. shitty match, shitty finish. 

Sheamus. errf. right. He's Cena number 2 in my eyes, or in way to become it. And Miz. (appart from his AWESOME entrance theme), I usually just don't give a fuck about him. (Somtimes may be entertaining.) R-thruth's cool. But liked him heel better. Kill the Jimmys. Bitch please. But well, boring part of the show number ONE.

WHAT I WAS looking for most. CM PUNK vs DOLPH ZIGGLER. Love them both. I think they found a good way to makes both of the guys look good. Nice match. Liking where Dolph is heading!(Kind of new in the badwagond since he debuted in THE LONG ISLAND ICE Z SHOW(And he's a britney fan, he rocks!)) And CM Punk is my FAV' FINGER ONE, love the guy. (CM PUNK, CM PUNK) Dolph will look good with the WWE title imo. (Go, Headstand bro'!)
_"I'm going to get arrested for animal cruelty... and you wanna' know why? Cause I'm gonna' beat you like a bitch" - CM Punk._

LOL, Next was the Divas match. I didn't see shits (Was saying good night to le girlfriend(read; messing with her boobs







) then came back to see that the Bellas had won. Gotta say I think they're hot (SO is Kelly Kelly (OH LORD







), but she shouldn't be a wrestler, lolz) That's pretty much it.

AND FINALLY, JANUARY SECOND, WE GET... ROCKSTAR JERICHO FROM HELL. I MEAN... What the hell? Didn't lived up to the hype of those promos. And the promos just doesn't make senses after all. It's just like his last return. Nice promos for not so much. he gonna have to win me back next week. I was disapointed, even tho he used to be in my FAV FIVE back in 2002... We'll see what happens next. (BUT STILL, What was the meaning of theses goddamn kids promos shit! C,mon! C'MON!!!!)

And our Main-Event. Six Man Elimination. I soon Otunga came in to annouce that wasn't participating, I tought it was a great way to keep the audience interested in that match, since it was OBVIOUS that Kane was gonna have a part in it! AND GOD it was Awesome! ahahah! We knew that match was lost for the heels and that Cena.....(boo.) and..... ZACK RYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYDER! WOOWOOWOO!!! (I just had to make this parenthèse to say-well-YOU KNOW IT, I'm a fan of the guy. The work he has put in, his youtube show, his ineractions and many many more or less stupid reasons. And ... CONFESSION #1;;; I got a ZR related tattoo on my skin, cuz I'm a really weird person and does shit like that somtimes... oh god. Just hope I don't end up hating the guy as much as Cena (SINCE THEY'RE BRO'S NOW.... (Fuck, i did it before this bro thing with Cena! FU CENA! FUUUUUUUUUU!







)) But, It's small, and if u not geek and a wrestling fan, nobody know. YKI.
Then, skip to the end of the predictable finish of the match. To get this awesome ends. Loved it, more than I tought I would or more than I tought I should? Hell. Kane's music hits, Cena goes down the ring to face the goddamn monster like Arnold was chasing The Predator. Then ZOMBIFIED KANE FROM OUTER WORLD BREAK FROM UNDER THE RING! OOOOH! Crawls up, brawls with Cena! HE WANNA RIPS HIS HEAD OFF! JR! HE'S GONNA TAKE HIS JAWS OFF FIRST GOD! This is good! BLEED HIM KANE! BLEED HIIIIIIIIMMMMM!!! _I'VE CENA NUFF!_ BOOM. THEN! Kane look right at Broski hurt in the ring! Oh god! Is Kane insane? Is he gonna attack the United States Champion? FOR SURE HE WILL! HE'S KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNEEE!!!!! The Big Red Monster catch the fish, the dead meat on the ring, and DRAGS him to FIRE AND BRIMSTONES! OH SHIZZE FIZZLE! .... but... BUT, WAIT! NOOOO!!! IT'S NOT OVER!!! SUPER CENA (Say it with a loud voice in ur head) comes back and save his bro' from the walking dead! AND to finish with a bang... well... BANNNNG!!! FIREBALL-BURN whatever coming out of the black hole! SO MUCH GOOD! End up with the priceless reaction face from Zack Ryder. ahahahah, I loled!
This is how I saw the end of the show.

So, to conclude this magnificent piece of pixel in the wrestling universe, I'm gonna say I enjoyed most of the show. But the end got me like that. ahahah. Fuck, I was a Kane mark back then. And I'm kind of tired now. Didn't meet my first expectations. but still.

Hope you enjoy, don't take me too much seriously, who am I after all. WELL FUCK OFF, YOU DESERVE TO CHEER FOR ANYONE YOU WANT, YOU PAID TO BE HERE, YOU CAN HAVE ANY REACTION YOU WANT AND SHITS and shits and shits.....

Oh god I'm bored.

»»»The mad son.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Amsterdam said:


> If Hell exists right under a WWE ring, where does Little People's Court fit into all of this?
> 
> Or is Hornswoggle's world actually Hell itself?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, Punk was gold tonight. Not just for his match with Ziggler and his facial expressions throughout the night but for that KO remark on Johnny Ace:

"I'll go to jail. For what? Animal cruelty. Because I'll beat you down like a *bitch*."

Bravo.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's the thing.

Jericho was playing everybody from the very beginning. Think about it. Jericho wore that lighted up jacket. Why? Because he wanted the attention from us, the sheep. Jericho kept pandering and wallowing in the crowd reaction for him because he wanted the attention and that was before he even got to the ring. Jericho kept going from corner to corner, barricade to barricade, side to side because he wanted the attention. Jericho posed with the fans, and predictably played along like sheep we are, and shot them with the camera because he wanted the attention. Jericho then goes upstage and does his last pandering taunts before leaving because....he wanted the attention.

If there is anything to be learned from that segment tonight, it was the word of the night: Attention.

All of those cryptic and ominous vignettes that played for weeks were a precursor of the type of hype Jericho was expected to get, prior to tonight. People wanted to know what they meant and, if it truly was Jericho, how does it relate to him? We got no answers whatsoever tonight because that is what Jericho intended on doing. Whether you marked for his return and yet got frustrated and angry about the long winded and dragging pandering he did is not the point. The fact is that he got your attention. You did exactly what he wanted you to do. He took away the attention from John Cena and Kane. He took away the attention from CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler. He took away the attention from R-Truth and Miz. All tonight because he was making the point that he wants to be the only thing that matters and we haven't gave him that sort of focused motive since leaving WWE and have subtly transferred all of that the the self proclaimed Best In The World, CM Punk.

If you watched that segment tonight and didn't feel a little bit angered, antagonized, disappointed, or frustrated then you either have no emotions or you're a very bad liar. I was getting annoyed and frustrated when he kept dragging but then after the segment, I smiled and thought "That fucker got me."

He didn't troll anybody or anything. We, the sheep, just have a different outlook and reasoning of what Jericho was actually trying to accomplish tonight and it worked. You morons (us) forgot about a great talent and the best at what he does in Jericho and have latched onto someone else (Punk), even though Jericho feels, in his mind, he was a better version of CM Punk so why have people latched on the cheap imitation (Punk) and yet people aren't largely demanding the genuine brand (Jericho).

Like iBeaDom said for her theory, he's not coming back for you idiots. He's coming back for he, and he alone. He's coming back to solidify himself as the Best In the World and he can't do that until he takes out the man parading around with that title, physically and metaphorically, that Jericho feels he stole.

Jericho is fucking awesome and tonight has reassured me even more that Jericho cannot leave the WWE again unless he's retiring or has a very damn good reason. He's too valuable as of now and WWE needs him. Badly.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*

I liked the Jericho part, they gave him his face pop, then had him turn into a douche half way through so then next week he can just say ha ha I trolled you, you guys are idiots, then he's a heel again


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Here's the thing.
> 
> Jericho was playing everybody from the very beginning. Think about it. Jericho wore that lighted up jacket. Why? Because he wanted the attention from us, the sheep. Jericho kept pandering and wallowing in the crowd reaction for him because he wanted the attention and that was before he even got to the ring. Jericho kept going from corner to corner, barricade to barricade, side to side because he wanted the attention. Jericho posed with the fans, and predictably played along like sheep we are, and shot them with the camera because he wanted the attention. Jericho then goes upstage and does his last pandering taunts before leaving because....he wanted the attention.
> 
> ...


awesome explaination. REPPED.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> Here's the thing.
> 
> Jericho was playing everybody from the very beginning. Think about it. Jericho wore that lighted up jacket. Why? Because he wanted the attention from us, the sheep. Jericho kept pandering and wallowing in the crowd reaction for him because he wanted the attention and that was before he even got to the ring. Jericho kept going from corner to corner, barricade to barricade, side to side because he wanted the attention. Jericho posed with the fans, and predictably played along like sheep we are, and shot them with the camera because he wanted the attention. Jericho then goes upstage and does his last pandering taunts before leaving because....he wanted the attention.
> 
> ...


*No need for anyone else to elaborate because this nails it right on the head. I sat there and was like "Come On Already!!!" and realized that's exactly what he wants.*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I liked Raw, the undercard needs some fixing but I enjoyed most of it.

The over the top ending was fine. Seems like the stuff you saw from Taker and Kane all the time during the Attitude Era, and im sure most thought it was awesome then. Its always been their thing. No need to be so serious about it.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Winning™;10828960 said:


> Here's the thing.
> 
> Jericho was playing everybody from the very beginning. Think about it. Jericho wore that lighted up jacket. Why? Because he wanted the attention from us, the sheep. Jericho kept pandering and wallowing in the crowd reaction for him because he wanted the attention and that was before he even got to the ring. Jericho kept going from corner to corner, barricade to barricade, side to side because he wanted the attention. Jericho posed with the fans, and predictably played along like sheep we are, and shot them with the camera because he wanted the attention. Jericho then goes upstage and does his last pandering taunts before leaving because....he wanted the attention.
> 
> ...




Thanks god I didn't saw this before posting, my opinion would have changed. Making so much senses. Thank you! Well played!


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

What is the point of Barrett/Santino other than wasting 5 minutes of air time? 5 minutes that Dragon/Cody's match could have used.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

You know WWE's shit, when even the clowns think it's shit.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Kane almost dragging Ryder to "hell" was awesome, had he managed to you can bet Ryder would've turned heel. Loved it. I don't think they'll pull the stunt again though, but I would have loved to see him drag somebody down there.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Winning????™ said:


> Here's the thing.
> 
> Jericho was playing everybody from the very beginning. Think about it. Jericho wore that lighted up jacket. Why? Because he wanted the attention from us, the sheep. Jericho kept pandering and wallowing in the crowd reaction for him because he wanted the attention and that was before he even got to the ring. Jericho kept going from corner to corner, barricade to barricade, side to side because he wanted the attention. Jericho posed with the fans, and predictably played along like sheep we are, and shot them with the camera because he wanted the attention. Jericho then goes upstage and does his last pandering taunts before leaving because....he wanted the attention.
> 
> ...


Brah, that's an excellent explanation, but if an angle requires that much thought to be put into it in order to "get it," then you've probably overdone it and gone over the heads of most of your audience. Casual fans won't make that connection. Fans who came back for Jericho and haven't been following the WWE product as of late won't get that. Fans who came back just to see what the hype was all about won't make that connection. What they will see, however, is a rather confusing segment that didn't really draw you in, dragged on for a bit too long, and left you feeling a bit miffed at the end. And segments like those, segments that cater mainly to a minority group of your audience, shouldn't go as long or be as heavily hyped as that segment was. But if you're going to do it, then you better do it in a way that keeps most, if not all of your audience invested in it. CM Punk's shoot had those kinds of elements in it, which resulted in a hot angle. This moment? Not so much.

Like I said earlier, if you're "in the know" about these matters or are a Jericho fan, then you probably "got it." But if you're not a Jericho fan/indifferent, or haven't been paying attention to the WWE as of late , or tired of 90s guys who just won't go away, or not "in the know", or didn't pay attention to/watch/care about Jericho's last WWE run, or something else, then you likely didn't care much for that segment.,,


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

What a horrible Raw. Apart from Jericho, there was nothing noteworthy about this show whatsoever. It's like there nothing else to talk about other than Y2J simply because everything else was so pedestrian and familiar.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Xist2inspire said:


> ,
> 
> Brah, that's an excellent explanation, but if an angle requires that much thought to be put into it in order to "get it," then you've probably overdone it and gone over the heads of most of your audience. Casual fans won't make that connection. Fans who came back for Jericho and haven't been following the WWE product as of late won't get that. Fans who came back just to see what the hype was all about won't make that connection. What they will see, however, is a rather confusing segment that didn't really draw you in, dragged on for a bit too long, and left you feeling a bit miffed at the end. And segments like those, segments that cater mainly to a minority group of your audience, shouldn't go as long or be as heavily hyped as that segment was. But if you're going to do it, then you better do it in a way that keeps most, if not all of your audience invested in it. CM Punk's shoot had those kinds of elements in it, which resulted in a hot angle. This moment? Not so much.
> 
> Like I said earlier, if you're "in the know" about these matters or are a Jericho fan, then you probably "got it." But if you're not a Jericho fan/indifferent, or haven't been paying attention to the WWE as of late , or tired of 90s guys who just won't go away, or not "in the know", or didn't pay attention to/watch/care about Jericho's last WWE run, or something else, then you likely didn't care much for that segment.,,,


Yeah, sure. But then I would say that wrestling fans of today, or at least some of them, are just not that aware or fast enough to pick up on everything. That's why Vince, for the time being for years, has never changed up because we are all sheep and we'll do and say anything to keep involving ourselves in WWE and what they do, no matter how awesome or horrible it is.

Did it drag on too long? Yes. That was the whole point. The whole segment was to make you hate this man even more. How dare you interrupt RAW all these weeks and then come out and do...that? How dare you be Chris Jericho, one of the greatest workers ever in wrestling, and yet be reduced to that "crap"? How dare you come out here and pander to us, thus giving you your attention, yet you give us nothing back?

Again, wrestling fans won't get, sure, but it takes willpower and intelligence as well to pick up on things like this. Too many fans are becoming the "Shiny Object" fans rather than the "Materials That Make The Shiny Object" fans.


----------



## Sorrowless (Jan 18, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Here's the thing.
> 
> Jericho was playing everybody from the very beginning. Think about it. Jericho wore that lighted up jacket. Why? Because he wanted the attention from us, the sheep. Jericho kept pandering and wallowing in the crowd reaction for him because he wanted the attention and that was before he even got to the ring. Jericho kept going from corner to corner, barricade to barricade, side to side because he wanted the attention. Jericho posed with the fans, and predictably played along like sheep we are, and shot them with the camera because he wanted the attention. Jericho then goes upstage and does his last pandering taunts before leaving because....he wanted the attention.
> 
> ...


I like this post. If you remember the small promo beforehand, it mentions that 'you brought this upon yourself' and 'a familair force shall arrive to reclaim what is his' , and your post makes me think that the fans have brought this jericho upon themselves by latching onto a punk, and he is coming back to take his spot. the mentions of a 'she' in the promo i think are largley hypothetical and refers to the championship


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

yea i was dare and was hiii mayne reppin dat 901


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Massively disappointing RAW. Punk/Ziggler was ok, but not what I was expecting. Kane dragging Ryder "into the abyss" is laughable. I mean...its just concrete down there. Its just a ring, not a dimension. But they sell it way too hard. Main event was complete filler, which is weird considering we had a WWE title match and a return, and they put filler on in the final slot.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Xist2inspire said:


> Brah, that's an excellent explanation, but if an angle requires that much thought to be put into it in order to "get it," then you've probably overdone it and gone over the heads of most of your audience. Casual fans won't make that connection. Fans who came back for Jericho and haven't been following the WWE product as of late won't get that. Fans who came back just to see what the hype was all about won't make that connection. What they will see, however, is a rather confusing segment that didn't really draw you in, dragged on for a bit too long, and left you feeling a bit miffed at the end. And segments like those, segments that cater mainly to a minority group of your audience, shouldn't go as long or be as heavily hyped as that segment was. But if you're going to do it, then you better do it in a way that keeps most, if not all of your audience invested in it. CM Punk's shoot had those kinds of elements in it, which resulted in a hot angle. This moment? Not so much.
> 
> Like I said earlier, if you're "in the know" about these matters or are a Jericho fan, then you probably "got it." But if you're not a Jericho fan/indifferent, or haven't been paying attention to the WWE as of late , or tired of 90s guys who just won't go away, or not "in the know", or didn't pay attention to/watch/care about Jericho's last WWE run, or something else, then you likely didn't care much for that segment.,,


I disagree with you. True, you need to think about this a bit to "get it". But were you supposed to even "get it" in the first place? No, the whole purpose of Jericho's segment is to* let you down*. You were meant to be disappointed. Jericho smiled and pandered to the crowd the whole time, and he managed to get boos at the end... Because he never explained the cryptic videos. It was a hook designed to make you tune in next week to find out what the explaination is. The segment was not catered to the IWC. It was catered to disappoint everyone and leave them wantin more. And it looks like Jericho succeeded. Don't you still question why Jericho did this? Aren't you curious what is going to happen next? Or do you think Jericho's new gimmick is a mute.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Son, im disapoint.

Jericho promo was terrible, so boooring.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

What a dumbass crowd LMFAO....

But anyway

Y-2-J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FINALLY!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jericho promo certainly makes me want to tune in next week. The people I was with for Raw found it absolutely hysterical.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

A roll up in the first match, goldust name drop, r-truth water bottle smash, y2j returns, kane popping out through the mat. Awesome show.


----------



## Fishsticks (Dec 24, 2011)

Jericho once again proved that he is the best at what he does. He is the perfect anti-Punk. Punk relies on his pipe bombs, his mouth to do the work. Jericho in just a few silent moments took the audience and this board on a journey, ending with an opinion. 
There are those that loved it and those that hated it. But I doubt there is anyone that has no opinion. He drew a line in the sand and everyone has taken a side. He was able to do that without a word. 

He walked out with a flashy jacket and a smile and the crowd ate it up. He danced around the ring and was pretty much the puppet master. Then we walked out. His facial expression was pretty much the same, he didn't show any "heel" mannerisms.

This was the genius of Jericho and for me, this was the perfect way for him to return. I would have been disappointed if he would have come out, sucked up verbally to the crowd and then started talking smack. Because he already did that when he first arrived. I would have been disappointed if he came out as a "face" and then slowly transitioned to "heel", because he already did that for his first return. 

I don't know where this is going to go and that has me excited. Will he set his sights on Punk right away? Will he attack the universe first? If I had to guess, I would say the latter.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

Pretty horrible Raw. The only highlights were the Goldust mention and Jericho, although I would have had him stay out a bit longer so that the crowd, which IIRC had only just started a light boo as he was nearing the curtain, would have really started hating on him; this result would have helped translate what they were going for in a more understandable manner to the TV audience.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm disappointed... The world didn't end.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Dark Storm said:


>


Fuck yeah.



Winning™ said:


> Here's the thing.
> 
> Jericho was playing everybody from the very beginning. Think about it. Jericho wore that lighted up jacket. Why? Because he wanted the attention from us, the sheep. Jericho kept pandering and wallowing in the crowd reaction for him because he wanted the attention and that was before he even got to the ring. Jericho kept going from corner to corner, barricade to barricade, side to side because he wanted the attention. Jericho posed with the fans, and predictably played along like sheep we are, and shot them with the camera because he wanted the attention. Jericho then goes upstage and does his last pandering taunts before leaving because....he wanted the attention.
> 
> ...


Stop making excuses. Jericho wasted 10 minutes of my life tonight and I'm a busy man.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How am I making excuses? That's exactly what Jericho did. Are you honestly telling me he was pandering to the crowd for real because he expected a better reaction? Ha, oh my god...


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

hehehe........i knew he was coming back, but his return gave me chills anyway...and it was brilliant, he fucked with the crowd soo bad lol


----------



## FinalFrame (Jan 3, 2012)

Best raw ive seen in months..maybe years...needed more HHH though


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, when Jericho was smiling in the beginning it looked like he was happy at the reaction. Then, as the segment kept going, that smile subtly became a sinister smile but not in the obvious way of being sinister. If that made any sense. Watch the end portion. The smile there compared to the one earlier are a bit different.

Again, Jericho was just awesome tonight.


----------



## The Big Hero (Mar 14, 2011)

Raw was good, Jericho was bad, so i think.


----------



## Buck Angel (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey.. Winning.. uhh... what if I enjoyed it because he literally made everyone like you look like gullible lil jimmies?

I was smiling, thinking "that was awesome"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Buck Angel said:


> Hey.. Winning.. uhh... what if I enjoyed it because he literally made everyone like you look like gullible lil jimmies?
> 
> I was smiling, thinking "that was awesome"


What are you say....I don't even...


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Buck Angel said:


> Hey.. Winning.. uhh... what if I enjoyed it because he literally made everyone like you look like gullible lil jimmies?
> 
> I was smiling, thinking "that was awesome"


you two are on the same side.... of the argument.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

1. Don't know why Cena has to come out every week and give motivational speeches, but I like Kane playing the mind games, slowly eating into Cena.

2. Don't have any opinion on Barret push, but his gimmick is rather weak and generic, there's hardly any descriptives when you think of him. His matches are rather average too.

3. Damn I like the stalking mental R truth... taking things slowly.



Hmm.. Y2J? drunk? lol... like to see what he does in the coming shows. Don't look "dark" like the series of videos... but do look like trolling.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> How am I making excuses? That's exactly what Jericho did. Are you honestly telling me he was pandering to the crowd for real because he expected a better reaction? Ha, oh my god...


I'm not saying anything of the sort. I just think that his return was poorly executed. He strived to go against expectations by _not_ talking on the mic but he ruined what could have been an epic return. I get it - he's a dick and he made fools of the fans. I would rather have seen him make fools of the current top babyfaces (Punk, Cena, Bryan & Orton). Don't get me wrong - I consider Jericho a living legend. I just have huge, possibly unreasonable expectations of him based on his past work.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ryder almost got "Heidenreiched."


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If he had made the top babyfaces look like fools, it wouldn't have been as effective as what they did tonight. Would you have tuned in? Sure but not as urgent as most are wanting to tune in next Monday. As for your high expectations.....exaaaaaaaactly. You had big hopes for Jericho to be Jericho and you didn't get it. You felt like your time was wasted. You felt like you were cheated from getting the real Y2J. You felt like explanations should have been given after weeks of interruptions via eerie videos and got none.

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm disappointed, and frustrated, but not with Y2J (who I'll mark for like a bitch any time)... with the writers. Mission definitely NOT accomplished. Making heels trolls and boring is not the way to go.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

The IWC lick Jericho's ass. We still find a way to call his actions awesome, despite the sham that was his excessive and boring pandering last night. Some would eat the guy's shit and call it chocolate, he's that untouchable. Great wrestler and top in-ring performer but his personality is nowhere near as exciting as it's made out to be. One example of the bias exaggeration fans have for him from yesterday is that he was for a short time the most over face before trolling everyone. No he doesn't draw THAT much heat and despite not really making this show any more interesting his last stint, his marks will still act as if it was awesome with him around. Hopefully someone else trolls like that so reactions can be compared and ironically expose more hypocrisy.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

so did kane burn the little people court

is hornswggle dead?


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

This raw proved without a shadow of a doubt that we are living in the worst era in the history of the wwe. Never before has the product been more atrocious than now.


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

One of the worst raws in recent memory. Taking a few weeks out for watching the live 2am shows and will catch it on the Tuesday. Not worth the hassle and fucked sleep patterns.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Terminator GR said:


> This raw proved without a shadow of a doubt that *we are living in the worst era in the history of the wwe*. Never before has the product been more atrocious than now.


I don't know, I kinda liked the show. The Bryan-Rhodes, Punk-Ziggler matches were very good, the main event was decent, Jericho returned, Truth seems to have remained entertaining despite turning face, storylines advanced quite a lot and some deserving people cut promos. What was SO bad that you came to this conclusion?


On a totally unrelated note, wooohooo - #2000 8*D


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I had no issues with the Jericho segment. At least it's a different kind of return for once and I'm intrigued as to how they'll tell that story from here.

The rest of the show sucked as per usual. This is usually the time of year where WWE start to get their creative juices flowing, yet it was just as dull a show as it has been all year.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

In less than 1 week, we'll all get over it and anticipate the next show again.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Anybody think Jericho is gonna do this same thing one more time just to get the right amount of heat, then shut shit down?


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

Hell I can't wait for the next RAW! Haven't been as excited for one since MitB time and Punk making me mark 5 RAWs in a row


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

hassassin said:


> Hopefully someone else trolls like that so reactions can be compared and ironically expose more hypocrisy.


Or, this someone else could also try something new. But that'd be daft, wouldn't it?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Like someone said, tonight's episode with his return probably mimicked his debut in the WWE. I wouldn't be surprised if he did the whole "suit swag" thing for next week, only to pull the same thing of saying nothing and walking away.

The Rumble will be where Jericho reveals his intentions, I would think. This should be great.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Like someone said, tonight's episode with his return probably mimicked his debut in the WWE. I wouldn't be surprised if he did the whole "suit swag" thing for next week, only to pull the same thing of saying nothing and walking away.
> 
> The Rumble will be where Jericho reveals his intentions, I would think. This should be great.


I really did like that jacket thou. :side: You have been making solid points thou, I can't really argue with. Jericho in my sense is willing to put Punk over, I guess, and to do that he is gonna have to make people hate him. And in essence, that is the main objective of what a heel is suppose to do. So if he did his normal return and started giving us what we wanted, then there would be no reason (if Punk vs Jericho does happen) to emotionally get behind Punks character.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

hassassin said:


> The IWC lick Jericho's ass. We still find a way to call his actions awesome, despite the sham that was his excessive and boring pandering last night. Some would eat the guy's shit and call it chocolate, he's that untouchable. Great wrestler and top in-ring performer but his personality is nowhere near as exciting as it's made out to be. One example of the bias exaggeration fans have for him from yesterday is that he was for a short time the most over face before trolling everyone. No he doesn't draw THAT much heat and despite not really making this show any more interesting his last stint, his marks will still act as if it was awesome with him around. Hopefully someone else trolls like that so reactions can be compared and ironically expose more hypocrisy.


perfect I agree with all that


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The only thing good about last night was Jerichos return and Kanes appearence at the end. There wasnt a single match I would have given over 5/10 last night, even the Punk/Ziggler match was surprisingly dull.

Wasnt worth staying up for.

Altohugh now I cannot wait for next weeks Raw.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Amsterdam said:


> 10 Weird Things I Learned About 01/02/2012 Raw
> 
> 1. R-Truth stalking The Miz for half the show just so he could hit him with a bottle of water.


That's definitely #1. :lmao


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Why the return is actually well done?


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

Fact is, this is possibly his last run and he wants it to be memorable. He wants to out with a bang. He wants to prove a point.

The forums haven't been buzzing like this since Punk's pipebomb promo. Jericho achieved the same levels of forum-frenzy that Punk did, but without saying a word. The complete opposite of how Punk began his rise to "best in the world".

I expect a few more weeks of Jericho trolling, making people actually think. He wants X-Pac heat IMO. If he came back and went for the boring generic heel act people would just cheer him regardless and it'd be boring for him and us. So he's doing something original, he's using his brain and he's doing his level best to have even his fans turn on him.

This will all pay off in the end, people just need to exercise a little faith and a little patience.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

......Jericho never turned heel, though.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Does anyone have any logical, kayfabe explanation as to why Ziggler wouldn't put Punk back in the ring?


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> As for your high expectations.....exaaaaaaaactly. You had big hopes for Jericho to be Jericho and you didn't get it. You felt like your time was wasted. You felt like you were cheated from getting the real Y2J. You felt like explanations should have been given after weeks of interruptions via eerie videos and got none.
> 
> Mission accomplished.


This kind of thinking plays a big part in the WWE´s demise over the last years. Quite frankly, I can´t believe anyone in the WWE is actually stupid enough to think this way.

When people watch TV, they want to be entertained. This segment was purely for the Jericho fans, everyone else had to be bored to death, especially after all the hype.

This might have worked if they didn´t hype it beforehand, or if it happened at the climax of a storyline, out of nowhere, but if you build expectations in the casual viewer, you better deliver, and don´t leave us hanging. That´s not smart, that´s tiresome.

You´re right, I feel like my time was wasted, but you´re also wrong, because I couldn´t care less about any explanations anymore.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Just remember, Jim. You, and a lot of other people including myself, are the one(s) that created the hype for Jericho's return...not Jericho.


----------



## Hazart (Dec 26, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> If he had made the top babyfaces look like fools, it wouldn't have been as effective as what they did tonight. Would you have tuned in? Sure but not as urgent as most are wanting to tune in next Monday. As for your high expectations.....exaaaaaaaactly. You had big hopes for Jericho to be Jericho and you didn't get it. You felt like your time was wasted. You felt like you were cheated from getting the real Y2J. You felt like explanations should have been given after weeks of interruptions via eerie videos and got none.
> 
> Mission accomplished.


Dont you think this is too much for a casual fan to comprehend? The fans that actually matter?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

For once, it seems there really is a bigger picture. The WWE didn't blow their load last night. If anything, Jericho returning seems to be the tip of the iceberg to me. This is about to get really interesting, folks. Just stay tuned.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread*



Trumpet Thief said:


> Jericho is a heel (most likely).
> 
> Let's assume that he came out and cut an EPIC HEEL PROMO (which most people want). Then the casuals would hate him, and us 'IWC' members would be wetting our pants over Jericho.
> 
> ...


Best post of the thread. Don't know why it wasn't quoted more. Maybe too long for most?

Good old IWC. Bitch about the "same old shit" every week, then when WWE decides to stray radically from the normal way of featuring a returning wrestler, bitch about the fact that they didn't carry out the normal way of featuring a returning wrestler.

Are people's attention spans this pathetically short in this day and age? I fear for this upcoming generation.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Hazart said:


> Dont you think this is too much for a casual fan to comprehend? The fans that actually matter?


Seems very simple to comprehend to me. In fact, there's nothing for the casual fan to comprehend - you just want their natural reactions to what has occurred.

- Weeks of promos hyping someone mysterious.
- The mysterious person is revealed with dramatics, fanfare and fireworks.
- The mysterious person milks the crowd, builds anticipation, then does nothing.
- Fan is perplexed and angry at mysterious person for not giving the expected pay-off.

Job done.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

> Dont you think this is too much for a casual fan to comprehend? The fans that actually matter?


Cut the bullshit, capat. Just because there is a "casual fan", doesn't mean they are ignorant. And if they are, this potential storyline would mean you would have to think outside the box.

For people to already dismiss this obvious big story explains why Vince does the same shit you guys hate to "watch". Because the small section always bitch and thus WWE looks at the whole IWC as that. Patience, breh.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

KingofKings1524 said:


> For once, it seems there really is a bigger picture. The WWE didn't blow their load last night. If anything, Jericho returning seems to be the tip of the iceberg to me. This is about to get really interesting, folks. Just stay tuned.


Exactly. I for one cannot wait to see how this unfolds and I am glad that they are not rushing this.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Was I the only one expecting someone else to return when Jericho was jumping around near all the fans? I think this was all an act by Y2J and next week he's going to go back to being a heel.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

I dont mean to try and sound like im trying to be cool here, but i picked it early. As soon as Jericho turned around with that massive smile on his face, i thought 'you fucking bastard, your'e trolling everybody aren't you?'

The smiles and celebrations and flashy jacket and all the rest was some first class pandering, and there's no way WWE, or Jericho would be stupid enough to have him be _that _guy after he spent years being the exact opposite. It sucked the fans in brilliantly, I just wish more people had figured it out by the end so the boos would have been louder when he left.

I didn't want it to be Jericho, really didn't. The promos really don't suit him at all, so unless we see him next week with a new darker type of gimmick than he's done before, then it's made no sense. I think, instead of all this 'it begins' stuff, a surprise return would have been the better way to go. He's done the cryptic videos twice before and everyone knew it was him both times. It doesn't work well, but a return out of the blue would have been more surprising, i think.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not bitching. I'm excited that my favourite wrestler of all time is back, but I just think it could have been done better.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

You know, he could have just been really happy to be back...just sayin.


----------



## jdrawmer (Jul 26, 2011)

so, the people that thought it was badly done and made no sense... What would you have prefered? Jericho looking like a monster heel, telling the crowd how crap their city is, or their american football team is rubbish, or pick on a face?

This is about as interesting as it could have been for a heel turn, because it made people that love the guy, actually say "WTF, that was rubbish". 

Cena is going to have this problem when he turns heel, because 90% of the crowd will cheer his heel personality unless something radical is done.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I was pretty confused at first and didn't really know what to think of it. After I thought about it for a minute or two it has to be obviously leading to a heel turn. This whole 'twitter' and 'reality era' of WWE fits Jericho's new character perfectly so this really has potential to be something big if they can manage to keep his character fresh and bright but also be hated by all the fans. Jericho is an attitude era original and has always been adored by the fans so WWE knows that they are going to have do something a lot more creative than just 'bashing the top babyfaces' which sounds pretty overdone to me. The casuals might buy into that but obviously the adult fans or a lot of the fans who actually do hate those babyfaces and love Jericho are going to cheer for the guy even harder. 

I think Jericho is going to have to make a lot of heel tactics like this in order to get the type of heat that he needs to have a great feud with Punk and also just be one of the top heels in the company in general. As a huge Jericho fan I'm obviously not really pleased that he didn't get on the mic as any Jericho fan is. I've been waiting for so long to hear the man cut a promo so my heart kind of dropped about halfway through the segment and I finally figured 'this guy isn't going to say SHIT is he?'. As long as they make the most out of it then I have absolutely ZERO issues with this return and it will actually be looked as a very memorable return if his character ends up being well developed and the Punk feud is a classic. The thing that still confuses me and probally always will is the dark side of the 1\2\12 promos as I still don't really see it in the way Jericho was dressed or what type of dark direction they will take him in. I see him more as a troll type of character who breaks kayfabe just like Punk only in a more intense heelish way.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Why are people saying Jericho turned heel? He's been heel. He just pandered to the fakest degree.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

I can't see how they can connect the videos with his return now. 

I learnt a valuable lesson yesterday. Stop believing the WWE hype machine as ultimately it will let me down, even though I'll continue to watch. 

The main event sucked, Ziggler/Punk was average, the show in general just didn't give an impression that it's going to be any different this year than what it was last year.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Mojo Stark said:


> I didn't want it to be Jericho, really didn't. The promos really don't suit him at all, so unless we see him next week with a new darker type of gimmick than he's done before, then it's made no sense. I think, instead of all this 'it begins' stuff, a surprise return would have been the better way to go. He's done the cryptic videos twice before and everyone knew it was him both times. It doesn't work well, but a return out of the blue would have been more surprising, i think.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not bitching. I'm excited that my favourite wrestler of all time is back, but I just think it could have been done better.


I agree that the dark promos don't really fit him and I can never really see it fitting him even if WWE desperately went into that direction. Having the 'it begins' stuff was a great idea but just a little off in terms of the idea. A hype promo is perfect for Jericho's new potential character because it gets everybody on twitter and the online Wrestling world in general hyped up and he's obviously trolling everybody so that's going to be one of the main traits of his character and excellent material for his promos. They still haven't explained who 'she' is which I can't really find a logical answer for. Perhaps they will in the upcoming weeks or perhaps it will be another one of those things that WWE just expects everybody to forget. I'm sure Jericho had a lot of imput on his new character and the 'it begins' promos in general so I'll trust Jericho here as he wouldn't make a return to the WWE unless he knew something interesting and well thought out was planned.


----------



## jdrawmer (Jul 26, 2011)

girl = Stephanie???

we've all seen the pics of her recently hitting the gym and bulking up

#JustSaying


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Winning™;10830286 said:


> Why are people saying Jericho turned heel? He's been heel. He just pandered to the fakest degree.


I understand what you are saying but the thing that left me confused was the ending. He was pandering the crowd the whole segment with his little babyface smile but even at the very end where you can hear some booos finally come in he was STILL smiling just as big. I think it could of have been a little better if he smugged or something like that to let the casuals know what he's all about. At the same time perhaps that was the right way to go so it keeps people thinking.


----------



## jdrawmer (Jul 26, 2011)

This is how it's going to play out.

Jericho manages to become a massive heel. He feuds with punk. They both shoot quality promos. Punk turns more face because it's a more interesting story. Opens up Cena heel turn. Everybody's happy


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That was the point. The smile at the end was different than the smile at the beginning. When he was smiling at the beginning, you got the perception that he was truly happy to be back but towards the end, starting when he dropped the mic (as in "Pipe Bomb" hint, hint), the smile became more sinister but it didn't make it obvious to make you think it was sinister although it was clearly different than the beginning.

It was played perfectly.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

It fucking sucked.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I agree that the dark promos don't really fit him and I can never really see it fitting him even if WWE desperately went into that direction. Having the 'it begins' stuff was a great idea but just a little off in terms of the idea. A hype promo is perfect for Jericho's new potential character because it gets everybody on twitter and the online Wrestling world in general hyped up and he's obviously trolling everybody so that's going to be one of the main traits of his character and excellent material for his promos. They still haven't explained who 'she' is which I can't really find a logical answer for. Perhaps they will in the upcoming weeks or perhaps it will be another one of those things that WWE just expects everybody to forget. I'm sure Jericho had a lot of imput on his new character and the 'it begins' promos in general so I'll trust Jericho here as he wouldn't make a return to the WWE unless he knew something interesting and well thought out was planned.


There's no way it was ever all going to be explained in one show anyway. They're going to build it up, at least i hope. Jericho is smart enough and involved enough to make sure it'll all be explained eventually, instead of WWE losing steam on the idea and just forgetting about it. I have faith in Jericho, I think he can make this, whatever this is, work.


----------



## Jinder Mahal (Jun 28, 2011)

His return sucked.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Winning™ said:


> That was the point. The smile at the end was different than the smile at the beginning. When he was smiling at the beginning, you got the perception that he was truly happy to be back but towards the end, starting when he dropped the mic (as in "Pipe Bomb" hint, hint), the smile became more sinister but it didn't make it obvious to make you think it was sinister although it was clearly different than the beginning.
> 
> It was played perfectly.


You people look into stuff too much.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

How can anyone say that the smile he came in with is the same as my sig? Also, he both literally and figuratively turned his back on the fans as he walked out. That promo had so much content it's scary. That being said, it was a bit boring.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

At the time I was dissapointed with Jericho's return but on reflection it was rather quite clever. Jericho has become loved by almost every wrestling fan, because he's ultimately entertaining, this became a problem when he's a heel because he struggled to draw heat, it happened in his last heel run, he's been in the company so long people just respect him as an entertainer so that hate that he was meant to get was non-exsistant. 

This is obviously a problem so I'm guessing he sat backstage with creative and discussed how he could become hated again, because the traditional way isn't working anymore due to his long tenure with the WWE and they came up with this elaborate plan. Instead of coming back and being entertaining, he came back and was, boring. It's really simple but even towards the end of that segment he was getting boo's despite him coming off as a babyface, so it obviously worked. A lot of people guessed it was Y2J returning and they were happy because of all the memorable moments he'd given us in the past, but he dissapointed us all which I think was the plan from the start, they hyped his return for several weeks and instead of an explanation as to why he's back, all he did was that.

Of course we'll have to wait until next week to see where they go with his character, but that's just my very early opinion on the matter.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Alex said:


> At the time I was dissapointed with Jericho's return but on reflection it was rather quite clever. Jericho has become loved by almost every wrestling fan, because he's ultimately entertaining, this became a problem when he's a heel because he struggled to draw heat, it happened in his last heel run, he's been in the company so long people just respect him as an entertainer so that hate that he was meant to get was non-exsistant.
> 
> This is obviously a problem so I'm guessing he sat backstage with creative and discussed how he could become hated again, because the traditional way isn't working anymore due to his long tenure with the WWE and they came up with this elaborate plan. Instead of coming back and being entertaining, he came back and was, boring. It's really simple but even towards the end of that segment he was getting boo's despite him coming off as a babyface, so it obviously worked. A lot of people guessed it was Y2J returning and they were happy because of all the memorable moments he'd given us in the past, but he dissapointed us all which I think was the plan from the start, they hyped his return for several weeks and instead of an explanation as to why he's back, all he did was that.
> 
> Of course we'll have to wait until next week to see where they go with his character, but that's just my very early opinion on the matter.


I agree with this. I prefer heel jericho over face jericho.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Now to get Heel Heat from the IWC, he's gotta say Pro Wrestling is Stupid and I enjoy music more. Imagine the Heat from the smarks.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> That was the point. The smile at the end was different than the smile at the beginning. When he was smiling at the beginning, you got the perception that he was truly happy to be back but towards the end, starting when he dropped the mic (as in "Pipe Bomb" hint, hint), the smile became more sinister but it didn't make it obvious to make you think it was sinister although it was clearly different than the beginning.
> 
> It was played perfectly.


Remember this?










Yeah, I wouldn't be looking too much into that smile lol although I do think his whole demeanor is indicative of some sort of change that will occur pretty soon.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jim Force said:


> This kind of thinking plays a big part in the WWE´s demise over the last years. Quite frankly, I can´t believe anyone in the WWE is actually stupid enough to think this way.
> 
> When people watch TV, they want to be entertained. This segment was purely for the Jericho fans, everyone else had to be bored to death, especially after all the hype.
> 
> ...


All of this.

No segment should ever be made to be intentionally bad. First off, like some have said, casual fans (the MAJORITY) more than likely didn't get the segment, and I'm very sure they didn't know those vignettes were for Jericho, as those vignettes felt like Undertaker vignettes (I was 50/50 between Jericho and Undertaker, no way would it have been for people like the MCMAHONS as it's dumb to hype a non-wrestler's return). It all makes zero sense to most of them probably. And secondly, the segment wasn't AWFUL, it was just boring. I doubt they wanted me to be bored during that segment. I was yawning after three minutes of pandering... the Kane stuff to close out the show was more entertaining and interesting than that.

Raw as a whole was bad except for Punk/Ziggler.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, that was to be where HHH was going to be a power hungry boss as the months had passed but WWE obvious blew it with Punk/HHH at NOC three months later anyways. Fuck, that was a great segment too.

I think Jericho will fare better. This is Chris Jericho we're talking about. He'll know what works and what doesn't.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

jdrawmer said:


> This is how it's going to play out.
> 
> Jericho manages to become a massive heel. He feuds with punk. They both shoot quality promos. Punk turns more face because it's a more interesting story. Opens up Cena heel turn. Everybody's happy


I hope this happens.


----------



## jdrawmer (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't really care who thought it was poor and who thought it was good. I thought it was clever, and I don't watch WWE because lots of other people do. I watch it for the storylines and the gimmicks and the wrestling.

This could be very interesting indeed. In 10 minutes without saying a word, he managed to annoy everybody


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

For the record, i understand the psychology of the segment, for most of us, it worked, but it was boring.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Jericho is a genius to be honest 
he trolled the whole crowd so that at the end of the segment they booed him
it was one of the boring returns one ever had and he planned it like that 
he wants to get booed


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Jericho turned heel without saying a word... It's genius. He did what no other spoken promo could do, and that's get heat from the IWC aswell as the casuals. Let's be honest with a normal promo the IWC would just be marking at the fact the guy would have shown up the entire roster on the mic, this way he can return as a full on heel, where both casuals and the IWC absoloutely HATED his return..


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Jericho is so awesome :lmao. Ultimate troll.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> Well, that was to be where HHH was going to be a power hungry boss as the months had passed but WWE obvious blew it with Punk/HHH at NOC three months later anyways. Fuck, that was a great segment too.
> 
> I think Jericho will fare better. This is Chris Jericho we're talking about. He'll know what works and what doesn't.


The best laid plans and all that. All it takes is a Kevin Nash fiasco and this thing is fucked. Not that that's going to happen but still. They can't leave people hanging for too long or they will lose interest. If he comes out next week and trolls, that's fine. But if he does it again after that and again after that until the Rumble? I don't think I'll care anymore. It's fine to dangle a carrot so long as you give some answers along the way.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

The more I think about it, the more I'm starting to enjoy and appreciate the whole theory of the return and how much potential it has. I'm still confused about one issue and that's everybody (including myself) buying into Jericho as a babyface making his return. We all knew Jericho was going to receive a babyface reaction but how did he fool us so easilly considering how obvious the 'it begins' promos were made for a heel? I think that's why some people were a little disappointed because they actually expected Jericho to be a heel so they expected a heel promo as well. Why play it off as a babyface when you have been responsible for heel promos for the last couple of months? I don't necessarilly agree with everything I said but it's a very interesting point considering how many fans (including myself) were sucked in to his babyface tactics.


----------



## jdrawmer (Jul 26, 2011)

the fact there's a 278 page discussion about it on this forum the day after it happened, goes to show that the promo a) worked and b) got a lot of heat


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Well,I thought the Jericho return was a little boring personally. What was it, 5 minutes of nothing? I kept expecting the real "return" to happen at any point. 

Surely they didn't waste all those fantastic promos on this? It's not a good sign when the promo videos were 100x better than the actual return.

The rest of the show didn't exactly thrill me either. 

The "Kane as monster" is already played out. Move on to something more interesting.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

what was that :lmao Jericho be trolling. I feel like I should make some special effort to tune in next week and "hear Jericho explain his controversial actions" but meh.

That was about the funniest, most baffling thing I've seen in a while though


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I like Jericho, but I _really_ wasn't a fan of how they did his return. ZERO explanation on The Jan 2nd return date (Y = Youtube, 2nd = 2, J = January?) he never really addressed if he is a heel or a face, or why he is even back. Who is "she commands it" from the videos? 

If it was "the end of the world" then Jericho should of had a lot more to say than what he said last night. Which was absolutely nothing and ridiculously awkward. 

Quite possibly the *most* awkward high profile return in wrestling history. Considering how many alternative ways that could have been conducted, I'd honestly have to say it was a bad return.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Alex said:


> At the time I was dissapointed with Jericho's return but on reflection it was rather quite clever. Jericho has become loved by almost every wrestling fan, because he's ultimately entertaining, this became a problem when he's a heel because he struggled to draw heat, it happened in his last heel run, he's been in the company so long people just respect him as an entertainer so that hate that he was meant to get was non-exsistant.
> 
> This is obviously a problem so I'm guessing he sat backstage with creative and discussed how he could become hated again, because the traditional way isn't working anymore due to his long tenure with the WWE and they came up with this elaborate plan. Instead of coming back and being entertaining, he came back and was, boring. It's really simple but even towards the end of that segment he was getting boo's despite him coming off as a babyface, so it obviously worked. A lot of people guessed it was Y2J returning and they were happy because of all the memorable moments he'd given us in the past, but he dissapointed us all which I think was the plan from the start, they hyped his return for several weeks and instead of an explanation as to why he's back, all he did was that.
> 
> Of course we'll have to wait until next week to see where they go with his character, but that's just my very early opinion on the matter.


I was the same as you. After some time I got a little annoyed and dissapointed on it all. Now thou when I have been reflecting over it, I must say its effing brilliant.

I remember Jericho saying that he was bored with everybody babbling alot on the mic and if he would return he would do something different then that. He did just that.

Face Jericho or Heel Jericho? He came out as the rock n rolla, but this is what I think about it. He was clearly mocking us. The pipe bomb he did was brilliant too. He doesnt need to talk to get out a point, thats so 2011. So he just dropped it without saying shiet. I dont really think it was just against CM Punk really, I think the silent pipe bomb was for every superstar.

Why do I think he is heel? This rock n rolla gimmick he played on us is far away from the darkness in the promos. And im pretty sure that a face jericho would take that mic and be as everyone else.

But then a question is. Is he still going with the "Im the best in the world at what I do"? is that what he will take back from CM Punk? or is it just the wwe championship?

I also see that he will be in another gimmick then before. This gimmick will be more less babbling more action, but as I said, he is still heel.

And, who the hell is the girl? Who has spoken? Stephanie?

The best part with this, I can´t effing wait for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## z1co80 (Dec 23, 2011)

Alex said:


> At the time I was dissapointed with Jericho's return but on reflection it was rather quite clever. Jericho has become loved by almost every wrestling fan, because he's ultimately entertaining, this became a problem when he's a heel because he struggled to draw heat, it happened in his last heel run, he's been in the company so long people just respect him as an entertainer so that hate that he was meant to get was non-exsistant.
> 
> This is obviously a problem so I'm guessing he sat backstage with creative and discussed how he could become hated again, because the traditional way isn't working anymore due to his long tenure with the WWE and they came up with this elaborate plan. Instead of coming back and being entertaining, he came back and was, boring. It's really simple but even towards the end of that segment he was getting boo's despite him coming off as a babyface, so it obviously worked. A lot of people guessed it was Y2J returning and they were happy because of all the memorable moments he'd given us in the past, but he dissapointed us all which I think was the plan from the start, they hyped his return for several weeks and instead of an explanation as to why he's back, all he did was that.
> 
> Of course we'll have to wait until next week to see where they go with his character, but that's just my very early opinion on the matter.


This is pretty much how i feel.

At the time i was like what the fuck but now i am just looking forward to how this plays out.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

stupid mods they removed my Jericho thread cuz I said the truth


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

IMO a very good Raw
good idea turning off the pc during the return of jericho
you guys cant be pleased can you?
i loved the trolling of jericho and it hat me rolling especially how everyone even the smarks in the audience were baited so easily 
that guy is really the best in the world at what he does and that smile at the end of the segment just wonderful but i really hope he says something next week and with jerichos abilities i am sure he can contribute to the storyline he is going to be involved in while trolling

truth was hilarious but i am preetty sure he is a face now ´but i really hope they keep him crazy and make him more of a tweener
the bellas were more entertaining than the divas of doom.... do i nead to say more 
seems like bryan is going to get turned heel - right now living the boyhood dream and when he looses the title snaps but on the other hand show was pretty pissed the whole time so i am going to wait 

Rhodes is kept strong for his match well and thats it

Not the best raw ever but yeah i found it entertaining 
Maybe its the fact that I woke up at 7 am on Monday and Raw airs 3am Tuesday here 
I had to watch The Exorcist to keep myself awake lol but yeah i think it paid off

Edit: The animal cruelty line to johnny ace was hilarious


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I was hoping the January 2nd RAW would be remembered because it was a great episode. Unfortunately, it was the opposite with some questionable booking, even outside of Jericho. I'll get to his return in a bit, and why it didn't 'click' for me.

Punk versus Ziggler. I didn't see the need for the count-out finish given that the title cannot change hands on count-out. I really didn't like Ziggler walking through the crowd with the title, nor Justin Roberts failing to acknowledge that Punk is still the champion. It was confusing... confusingly bad. I actually did wonder for a second whether there was a "No countout" stipulation thrown in that I hadn't spotted. And then backstage Laurinitis says Ziggler deserves a title shot after defeating Punk twice... err, wasn't the match on RAW a title shot? I didn't get it. At all. Wasn't thought through. And Laurinitis as the referee.... yay.

Cena and Kane was alright, but I think a better message would have been to Tombstone Ryder, not to drag him through the ring. Also, I lol'd at Cena looking distraught at Big Show and Henry going out, I didn't realise Swagger was hard to defeat in what was a Handicap match with Ryder alongside Cena. :lmao Stupid booking, again with that match, thrown in for the sake of being thrown in.

Now to Jericho. I'll get to the content in a bit. Firstly, why was this thrown into the middle of the second hour? It didn't give it a sense of importance at all considering it was the main topic heading into the show, it should have either been at the start of Hour 2 or closed off the show. The latter would have been better. Next, Cole and King ruined the moment entirely, they did not need to speak at all, let the crowd do the cheering, we can work it out for ourselves. To Cole's credit, he shut up after his initial line as Jericho came out, but King kept on babbling. They didn't do it during Rock's return last year, nor did they do it during Undertaker/HHH's promo on 21/2/10, so why do it now? Ruined the moment. It would have been so much better if it closed the show so we would see Jericho walk through the back and get in his car and drive away. The segment I think I'll wait a few weeks before commenting on fully on it's content, having watched it a second time, it is definitely better than the first time, Jericho dropping the microphone reminiscent of Punk and then as he got to the stage the boos crept it. Thankfully the Memphis crowd did not ruin the segment and they joined in with the cheering/booing where necessary. Also, a lack of explanation of the ItBegins stuff after 6 weeks of hype did annoy me a bit. Plus, by going straight to another segment ruined any importance the segment had.

Miz and Truth was the best thing on the show for me, loved their segment last week and it was just as good this week.

Poor RAW on the whole though, in my opinion the little things would have made it so much better.


----------



## TNA-Raven-TNA (Jul 8, 2004)

Awful RAW.

With all the hype over the 'It Begins' and a Punk/Ziggler WWE Title match on tap, I gave WWE a chance last night. I shouldn't have bothered.

The show starts with a shitty John Cena promo. It's the usual shit, you're begging for someone to interrupt him, mercifully Kane does so. Kane wants Cena to embrace the hate. Yeah okay. Who the fuck wants to watch a John Cena vs Kane fued in 2012, infact who wants to see Kane fued with anyone in 2012?

They hype the Punk/Ziggler match.

Backstage promo where Truth calls Miz a 'chicken'.

Bryan wrestles Cody. It's sad how little reaction Bryan gets. This is Champion vs Champion - they don't hype it in advance and the match lasts about 4 or 5 minutes and ends with a small package. DUD.

They hype the Punk/Ziggler match.

Barrett comes out and puts himself over. Santino comes out. God I fucking hate Santino. Squash match.

They hype the Punk/Ziggler match.

Miz vs Sheamus ends in a no contest, R-Truth beats up Miz.

For the 4th time now in 40 minutes they hype the Punk/Ziggler match. I'm all for hyping matches but for fuck sake guys.

The Punk/Ziggler match is a big let down. Ziggler lets Punk get counted out even though he can't win the title that way. Then him and Vickie celebrate after the match even though they just failed to win the belt - though you would never had known by the confused silence coming from the announcers who did a shit job conveying that information. Meanwhile your WWE Champion looks like a weak bitch who can't get back into the ring after getting pushed off the apron.

Backstage Punk swears. Not very PG.

Divas match. There's a few spanks and ass moves. The Bellas call Kelly/Eve losers and make L signs with their hands. Much like Truth's chicken noises earlier this is the kind of gritty, edge dialogue we've come to expect from the E.

Jericho return. Worst shit ever. Like the absolute worst. Awkward as hell to watch. Jericho looks like a flaming ***. They were trying to get the crowd to turn but they were more confused than anything.

Main event. Cena wins, of course. Kane does some stupid shit with holes and fire. Cena and Ryder take a page from Santino and Jericho's book and look like a pair of gays. TNA got absolutely shat over when they did the whole Abyss puts Flair/Desmond, etc through a hole - somehow I don't think the WWE will quite get the same level of criticism.

Terrible show. That's me through with WWE until the Rumble.


----------



## jdrawmer (Jul 26, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> I was hoping the January 2nd RAW would be remembered because it was a great episode. Unfortunately, it was the opposite with some questionable booking, even outside of Jericho. I'll get to his return in a bit, and why it didn't 'click' for me.
> 
> Punk versus Ziggler. I didn't see the need for the count-out finish given that the title cannot change hands on count-out. I really didn't like Ziggler walking through the crowd with the title, nor Justin Roberts failing to acknowledge that Punk is still the champion. It was confusing... confusingly bad. I actually did wonder for a second whether there was a "No countout" stipulation thrown in that I hadn't spotted. And then backstage Laurinitis says Ziggler deserves a title shot after defeating Punk twice... err, wasn't the match on RAW a title shot? I didn't get it. At all. Wasn't thought through. And Laurinitis as the referee.... yay.
> 
> ...


I agree with the booking of the show. It's getting tedious to watch Team Face v Team Heel, and Punk being left in limbo with no credible storyline, and having to face a poor corporation type situation with Laurinitis (hopefully that will change with possibly Jericho soon). 

Still, the Kane segments are still interesting and in my opinion, haven't lost credibility yet, and the Jericho segment was interesting - loved the trolling. WE just need to get back to some interesting RAWs


----------



## jdrawmer (Jul 26, 2011)

TNA-Raven-TNA said:


> Awful RAW.
> 
> With all the hype over the 'It Begins' and a Punk/Ziggler WWE Title match on tap, I gave WWE a chance last night. I shouldn't have bothered.
> 
> ...


I for one, am glad that you won't be watching WWE until the rumble if that's the kind of garbage you come out with


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

TNA-Raven-TNA said:


> Awful RAW.
> 
> With all the hype over the 'It Begins' and a Punk/Ziggler WWE Title match on tap, I gave WWE a chance last night. I shouldn't have bothered.
> 
> ...


TNA is a shitty promotion, raven sucks. umad?


----------



## TNA-Raven-TNA (Jul 8, 2004)

Wsupden said:


> TNA is a shitty promotion, raven sucks. umad?


RAW was the shits. Sorry to burst your fanboy bubble.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

So basically some people didn't like the Jericho segment because they have short attention spans because that's what it boils down to as far as i'm concerned.

You don't shoot your load in one episode, I'm sure Jericho will have some sort of explanation next week and I will be looking forward to hearing it.

Just have some patience for once in your lives people.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Wait..people didn't like Jericho's return? That was amazing. What a way to return as a heel.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

TNA-Raven-TNA said:


> RAW was the shits. Sorry to burst your fanboy bubble.


I never said I liked this Raw, I actually stated in different posts and threads as to why it was bad and what was bad about it. I didn't bury the product like you did and I sure as fuck will never admit TNA is even close to WWE in any aspect of their show, writing, production, or product, because let's face it, they're not. Have fun with your Ric Flair feuding against whoever the fuck is over 80 years old.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

best episode for a good few years, maybe people who don't enjoy Raw shouldnt be in this section?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Now that I look back at Jericho's return segment, I think it was hilarious. Oh and I really missed R-Truth!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

whole show was awesome. santino was hilarious. kane was awesome, his new suffocation glove gimmick and pulling people into the hole in the ring is fucking GREAT. R-truth is a legend. cena was entertaining!
jericho was fucking awesome, that smile at the end when people started booing him... you just know some great shit is planned. and his flashing light jacket was so awesome, i want one. im glad someone like jericho is back, who i can actually rely on. unlike punk...


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

As much as I enjoyed the Jericho return them promos really did not fit him at all. I had lost all hope it was Jericho when the promo during the show came up saying "He's Here".

Be interesting what kind of videos taker gets when he returns.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Actually, thinking about it, I'm pretty excited to see what Jericho's heel run brings. He _gets_ it. Like, the heels nowadays come out, brag a bit, insult -insert town name- and leave. Oh no, you just insulted my town. What am I gonna do?  It's so generic and boring, and it screams "I am a heel you must boo me now."

The thing I love with this is, Chris didn't really do anything wrong. He didn't screw a babyface out of his match. He didn't insult anyone. He came out and did his thing, and if the audience didn't like it, that's their problem. Confirms my thoughts that it is possible to have a "heel in the right", and I believe that's going to be Cena once he turns heel. He's not repeating the "I will never change/HLR/Rise Above Hate" bullcrap for no reason, IMO.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Why do I have a feeling, though, that his refusal of making a promo was more due to time constraints than a heel turn.

I'd be much happier with a face Jericho (and if he does feud with Punk a tweener), but if he turns heel it'll make more sense going forward (and definitely save face for that kinda disappointing return*) and I won't begrudge Jericho of anything, especially the ability to work a crowd so damn well.

*I loved it, don't get me wrong, I just wished he would have delivered some promo work.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Rah said:


> Why do I have a feeling, though, that his refusal of making a promo was more due to time constraints than a heel turn.
> 
> I'd be much happier with a face Jericho (and if he does feud with Punk a tweener), but if he turns heel it'll make more sense going forward (and definitely save face for that kinda disappointing return*) and I won't begrudge Jericho of anything, especially the ability to work a crowd so damn well.
> 
> *I loved it, don't get me wrong, I just wished he would have delivered some promo work.


Are you kidding me? He is an obvious heel.

Are people really confused about his face/heel status? Really?


----------



## New World Templar (Jan 3, 2012)

It was kinda obvious at the end that he will come back as an heel!
Dont know why people thinks hes a face hahaha


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

How many wrestlers could go from a massive face pop to boos like that without saying a word? Jericho is amazing.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

People couldn't see that he was mocking the WWE Universe. Remember before he left, he was calling all of us Hypocrites and parasites. So him coming back and getting cheered is exactly what he was talking about. So, him pretending to want so much love from the WWE universe was exactly what he wanted to prove that we are so gullible. And his return really doesn't mean anything to use. Especially since it seems that everyone forgot that he started the, I'm the best in the world phrase. Oh, this is going to be good.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Still no sign of big brodus clay


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

FWIW apparently he was trending #1,#2 and #3 worldwide,guess they'll be pretty happy with that considering this whole Twitter thing they've got going.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Nut Tree said:


> People couldn't see that he was mocking the WWE Universe. Remember before he left, he was calling all of us Hypocrites and parasites. So him coming back and getting cheered is exactly what he was talking about. So, him pretending to want so much love from the WWE universe was exactly what he wanted to prove that we are so gullible. And his return really doesn't mean anything to use. Especially since it seems that everyone forgot that he started the, I'm the best in the world phrase. Oh, this is going to be good.


Exactly. He was so obviously mocking us. At first I did think somewhat the rock n rolla persona was back but after it went on and on I knew something was up. He mocked the shit out of every superstar too with the silent pipe bomb. I freaking loved it. Chris Jericho is maybe not the best wrestler in the world, but he is the best in what he do.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sure those who didn't like jericho's return will most likely tune in next week where he will most definitely cut a promo.

Y2J's return served its purpose alright.


----------



## Ask Him! (May 12, 2011)

So I am assuming that Jericho will not talk on twitter as well.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Jericho is cool and all but i dont see how him and his new glowing jacket will bring the end of the world.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

English Dragon said:


> Jericho is cool and all but i dont see how him and his new glowing jacket will bring the end of the world.


he will gay us to armageddon.


----------



## hahawas (Aug 11, 2011)

This is the best heel turns ever


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

It was pretty obvious after about 3 minutes that jericho was trolling the crowd and is still heel.

I worry about some peoples intelligence that they couldnt see that.

Jericho has said many times that the Y2J character is dead and finished.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

English Dragon said:


> Jericho is cool and all but i dont see how him and his new glowing jacket will bring the end of the world.


He wore that for the parasites who cheer Y2J (who wore all sorts of fabulous outfits). Y2J is not back. Chris Jericho who wears suits is back. Next week you won't see him in that flashy garbage.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

English Dragon said:


> Jericho is cool and all but i dont see how him and his new glowing jacket will bring the end of the world.


Hahaha this is exactly what I was thinking too! I love Jericho but the videos were fucking pointless for him, no relevance whatsoever, oh wait I forgot...The trees definitely spelt out Y2J.

Glowing-jacket-Jericho bringing the end of the world.....

:lmao


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

English Dragon said:


> Jericho is cool and all but i dont see how him and his new glowing jacket will bring the end of the world.


He was mocking us? to make us believe the cool goodie face Y2J was back.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

Y2J's new gimmick will now be "guy in different flashy suits each week and coming out just to say absolutely nothing"


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Hahaha this is exactly what I was thinking too! I love Jericho but the videos were fucking pointless for him, no relevance whatsoever, oh wait I forgot...The trees definitely spelt out Y2J.
> 
> Glowing-jacket-Jericho bringing the end of the world.....
> 
> :lmao


You will see that next week or week after that he is that character that the vids made hints of.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Jericho could actually come out and take a shit on the stage and leave and you guys would think it was amazing.

I hope it's a new gimmick for him. The last gimmick was good but after a new return you expect something different. The End of the World gimmick might be really cool who knows?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope he changes his name to Jeritroll or Y2Troll or the Ayotollah of Rock and Trolla


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

FredForeskinn said:


> You will see that next week or week after that he is that character that the vids made hints of.


Jacket or no jacket, Jericho couldn't scare anyone into bringing the end of the world. Let's be honest here, these videos were far better suited to someone like Kane or Undertaker, who are massive and intimidating, they're not like Jericho in the slightest!

Heel Jericho is cool, and his return was funny, but also very disappointing given how good I thought the videos were.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

English Dragon said:


> Jericho could actually come out and take a shit on the stage and leave and you guys would think it was amazing.
> 
> I hope it's a new gimmick for him. The last gimmick was good but after a new return you expect something different. The End of the World gimmick might be really cool who knows?


This was an excellent promo.

He have a new gimmick. You could get that with his silent pipe bomb, he will not make shitlong prmoos with a mic anymore.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The videos were designed to throw people off the scent, clearly.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

WWE and Chris Jericho are shameless and immature trolls.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Jacket or no jacket, Jericho couldn't scare anyone into bringing the end of the world. Let's be honest here, these videos were far better suited to someone like Kane or Undertaker, who are massive and intimidating, they're not like Jericho in the slightest!
> 
> Heel Jericho is cool, and his return was funny, but also very disappointing given how good I thought the videos were.


I think that was the whole point of it. They used videos that were nothing like his character to troll and mock. Obviously this is all assumption now but with all the things he's been saying about WWE in interviews and on Twitter recently and the way he acted when he came out on RAW PLUS the fact he has always said when he returns he wants to do something new and something he hasn't done before i'd say it's a pretty strong assumption.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

no patience whatsoever here
jericho wanted heat and he succeeded 
i am pretty sure his true colors will shine trough next week


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Jacket or no jacket, Jericho couldn't scare anyone into bringing the end of the world. Let's be honest here, these videos were far better suited to someone like Kane or Undertaker, who are massive and intimidating, they're not like Jericho in the slightest!
> 
> Heel Jericho is cool, and his return was funny, but also very disappointing given how good I thought the videos were.


As I said, we will see that persona in the future. If he plays out he will get more scarier then Kane and Undertaker, well if he is the persona I think he will be after the vids. Think a real psycho. Think Patrick Bateman.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Also looking forward to some Jericho/Rock interaction,they've got amazing chemistry and Rock tweeted about his return last night.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

The videos said "It Begins" and last night we saw the last video which said "It Begins Tonight". So obviously we're not going to get the whole story in one night.

It DID begin tonight, with a very interesting segment. It will continue next week and more will be revealed.

People have no patience it seems.

I loved the segment; for the first minute I was disappointed that the old happy crazy Y2J had seemingly returned. But the more he milked the adoration and pandered, the more I looked at his face and thought his smile was far too fake. Then it became pretty clear that he was once again showing everybody what hypocrites we really are. When he dropped the microphone, he *almost* changed his expression and looked like he was going to blatantly heel it up, but he didn't. He carried on with his over the top pandering.

There were one or two very faint boos as he carried on celebrating in the ring, and then by the time he got to the top of the stage there were very audible boos. Jericho achieved exactly what he set out for; he got heat without saying a word, managed to piss off casual fans *AND* the Internet fans, *AND* everyone is wondering what is going to happen next week.

Good stuff.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Already excited for next week's Raw. Jericho got us trolled. Lol.*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

admiremyclone said:


> The videos said "It Begins" and last night we saw the last video which said "It Begins Tonight". So obviously we're not going to get the whole story in one night.
> 
> It DID begin tonight, with a very interesting segment. It will continue next week and more will be revealed.
> 
> ...


Exactly. He did all this without no single word. As you said, good stuff.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Jericho's return was one of the best things the WWE did in a long time. 

I actually said that even though he's one of my all-time favorites, I wouldn't even care anymore if it was him.

I changed my mind.


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

Shock said:


> WWE and Chris Jericho are shameless and immature trolls.


Dumb mark.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

I think Jericho getting heat for just that last night was awesome, not many others could do it.

But...Is no one else disappointed that the person returning wasn't a person who'd come out and destroy everyone? I am anyway. I'd hoped it was Taker/someone with a fresh gimmick who would come out and beat the shit out of everyone.

Though, I'm happy Jericho is back, and can't wait to see what he does next!


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

You can't make Wrestling fans angry anymore as a Heel. Not really. Not like people like Piper did. Everybody is so in the know & has over inflated opinions about what they know about the business. So what's the best way to deal with that as a Heel?

Build-up beyond being actually able to deliver, disappoint, then confuse. All these things lead to people being agitated, annoyed, let down, angry. He wants that hate. Sure a lot of you are saying it was just boring, or that it's the product you hate, but deep down that agitates you & you're annoyed at him & you won't be able to help yourselves to see where it goes. You'll tune in. 

Oh & if you don't, you're cutting off your nose to spite your face. No-one has ever done anything like this before & you're going to miss, what I believe, to be a genuinely entertaining reason to tune into Raw for a few months.


----------



## The Codfather (Jun 26, 2007)

Jericho's return was genius and has got the whole wrestling world talking even more than before he was revealed! He was obviously mocking Punk and at the same time all the fans who thought the old Y2J gimmick was back and going to cut an epic promo.... he's done that and for him to come back to WWE it had to be sumthin fresh and new! Over the course of the next few weeks we will find out the significance of the vignettes, it begins, the end of the world and all that and it will probably result in his character becoming a lot darker. Last night was a fook you to all the internet fans, fans who bug him on twitter, ''Come back Y2J'' Well he has, and for that we should be thankful. Jericho would not have come back if this wasn't going to get very interesting!!!!!


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller (Oct 28, 2007)

Arghhh that Jericho is one crafty fella!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

What Jericho did on Raw was fantastic. It looks like the start of a very interesting angle. I'm not surprised that some people are disappointed though. I don't think it was the return that anyone was expecting. 

He could've come out and played to the crowd for a couple of minutes and then explained his actions, but the effect wouldn't have been nearly the same. In a day and age where it's so difficult to get genuine heel heat (who in the WWE actually gets real hate apart from Cena?), I'm really intrigued to see how far Jericho takes to pissing people off.

In any event, it's awesome to have Jericho back. Even cutting the same Y2J debut promo would've been met with some negativity. This way, next week, Jericho's words have more meaning.


----------



## FinalFrame (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd was fucking pathetic all night though. Worst crowd in months, possibly years. 

And to top if all of they cheer for Cena at the end LMAO. Fucking fail.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

as annoying as it was, in the grand scheme of things, the way they did his return was perfect. with how over exposed the wrestling business is these days(with the amount of time it gets on tv/internet..6 hours a week as opposed to 1 hour that it used to get years ago, to the internet SPOILING everything and the fact there aren't any real shockers anymore). they have to take time with his return, otherwise the angle would be essentially over in 3 weeks. instead, they have to spread it out some. no one knows how long he will be back for..maybe just til wrestlemania? maybe a little after that? maybe for a long while after that..who knows? now, everyone will complain about the wwe dragging out the storyline...but thats how it used to be. as i said, we used to get wrestling for just 1 hour a week. a story line went on for months and it was fine. now when a storyline "drags on" everyone complains that it's not going fast enough. then when they 'rush" a storyline, they complain that they don't take time with it. also, and i haven't read all 280 pages of this, but perhaps with the college national championship next monday night, they probably had jericho NOT TALK last night, so people will tune in next week to see what he has to say.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh and :lmao @ that last segment. Jesus!


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

The more I watch it, the better it gets.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Jacket or no jacket, Jericho couldn't *scare anyone* into bringing the end of the world. Let's be honest here, these videos were far better suited to someone like Kane or Undertaker, who are *massive and intimidating*, they're not like Jericho in the slightest!
> 
> Heel Jericho is cool, and his return was funny, but also very disappointing given how good I thought the videos were.


thanks for posting vince russo


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Raw was shit...

First of all the opening promo from Cena was soo lifeless and bland it was un real, The crowd was boring and had no soul, But can you blame then, No-one wants to hear the same shit from cena for the 123456738537th time in the last 4 months.

The Bryan V Rhodes match was pretty decent, Apart from the finish was poor, Both can work extremely well and did, I think thats a future PPV main event in a few years.

Barrett V Santino was well Yeah the usual crappy squash matches, But at least we got to hear Wade speak which built him up as a better heel, Loved him talking about the Rumble.

Truth Vs Miz was horrible to watch, Truth is such a bland face and the water bottle is daft, its a plastic half empty bottle for christ sake. Hopefully that stops soon.

Punk V Ziggler was brilliant, Fantastic actually, the match had it all, i loved how dolph looked credible but Punk still retained

Okay I marked the fuck out when Jericho returned, and he did well, He basically went from Face to heel in 15 minutes without speaking or doing anything. 

The main event was awful, First why do we have to see the Big Show at all, Let alone in the ring with Swagger and Henry. Swagger should of made Ryder Tap out, then cena could come in and bury swagger with is 5 moves of doom to please the 10 year olds. Instead Swagger didn't gain anything and cena just looked great. The Kane thing was good, but how come Kane can put cena to sleep effectively, yet Cena is able to then save ryder, the man was out cold 1 minute previous, Kane should of took ryder, then we see at the end of the show a return ryder but out cold. So we dont see how Kane knocked him out, but just that he did, Add to the super natural effect.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

haha, ive already watched it 3 times. the more you watch it the funnier the crowd reaction is!! who would've booed if they had been in the audience?! i think id have kept blindly cheering (Y)


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

Werb-Jericho said:


> haha, ive already watched it 3 times. the more you watch it the funnier the crowd reaction is!! who would've booed if they had been in the audience?! i think id have kept blindly cheering (Y)


Gotta give props to the crowd for chanting Y2J even before he appeared. 

I wonder what it would have looked like for them to chant Y2J and not get Y2J? Would have been hilarious if Brodus Clay came out instead.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Roler42 said:


> thanks for posting vince russo


Are you intimidated by Jericho? 

8*D


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I see RAW is reverting back to 2009 tactics. 


Sorry but there will be no #CHANGE for WWE in 2012, as this company is incapable of change.

The most underwhelming RAW in ages.
Those 'It Begins' promos were the only thing that was good and now it's just ruined.. Jericho standing in the ring doing goofy shit for 10 minutes was so lame.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I only watched to see the "It Begins" thing, which I was certain was either Taker or Jericho all along. 

Meh... I liked the way it started. Vintage cryptic Jericho... even though I'm still not sure how any of those videos alluded to _him_ the slightest. It was much more of a Taker-like theme. 

I even liked the way he ran around, acting all silly like the old Jericho for the first few minutes. 

But it dragged on... then he makes some weird face right before walking backstage with boo's clearly heard in the crowd... either because they were disappointed he didn't say anything other than "YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAH!" or because maybe the boo's weren't even being made by the crowd and this is a set-up to an early Jericho heel turn, maybe becoming bitter because he's growing stale. I don't know. 

Not really sure what to make of the return. Though I can definitely say for certain it was my least favorite of the 3.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought Jericho's return was great, it was funny to hear the crowd get annoyed at him saying nothing then leaving and i am looking forward to see what happens next week.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

The result of these apocalyptic, hugely-hyped promos is pretty infuriating, there's no denying that. I think most people were expecting a game-changing segment, like Nexus debut/Rock return/Punk shoot due to the nature of the videos and you cant blame people for being pissed at what we got. And I'm not sure it's good pissed (as in heel heat), to me it sounds more like "change the channel" pissed, especially, I'm sure, for casuals. Will people ever buy into promos like this again after the underwhelming returns of Undertaker last year and Y2J this year? 

That said, the segment is pretty hilarious rewatching it, but watching it from a smark point of view knowing what Jeri-Troll is up to. I dont think the angle fulfilled it's purpose successfully because I really believe that a lot of casuals will have tuned out and wont be coming back next week to see what Jericho will do next. I know I will be, though.

All I'll say is WWE and Jericho better know where they're going with this. I hope they've planned out the whole RTWM and that 
it wont be a complete clusterfuck like last year. Otherwise I will begin to lose faith and interest in WWE... and I really dont want to because when this shit is good its frickin awesome. But I'm afraid most people think last night just plain sucked, and in a way I agree.


----------



## Edgeowns (Feb 24, 2011)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> I see RAW is reverting back to 2009 tactics.
> 
> 
> Sorry but there will be no #CHANGE for WWE in 2012, as this company is incapable of change.
> ...


This right here is what is wrong with fans. Jericho stated when he comes back it will be because its something different. Jericho came out and said NOTHING and still got the same reaction even if he would of cut a promo. 

And if you think the wwe did all those promos for nothing then you are retarded. 

This shit was perfect. Jericho proved he is the best in the world at what he does. This is going to be he last run as a heel and it will prove to be one of the best.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I cant believe how stupid some people are regarding to Jericho's return and the video's.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

You're all just jelly of Jericho's trolling ability.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Jericho is the master, last night confirmed that. Who else is as inventive and innovative as him? The real Best in the World has returned.

It was disappointing because it was supposed to be, that's part of the gimmick. I personally cannot wait to see how his character develops from this.


----------



## Edgeowns (Feb 24, 2011)

Just watched it again. That look on his face before he went to the back was priceless! Letting everyone down and trolling the hell out of them! This is going to be a great run!!!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

> But...Is no one else disappointed that the person returning wasn't a person who'd come out and destroy everyone?


Exactly. A "familiar _force_". I will never take Y2J as a force to be reckoned with. So all of hype for it to just be Jericho was just what it was: hype. It was supposed to be someone to unleash their will over the entire WWE and this is the best they came up with? Whatever. If he goes back to his 2008 character this is going to suck even more.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Y2J Problem said:


> Also looking forward to some Jericho/Rock interaction,they've got amazing chemistry and *Rock tweeted about his return last night*.


lol @ Dwayne trying to get attention by tweeting about the King of the World.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Gosh, people are very negative about this Jericho return. Mission accomplished for now, I suppose, but based on Jericho's track record, in about three month's time, everyone on this forum is gonna look back and say, "Oh, that crafty bastard."


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

I know the Jericho segment seems "dumb" if you view it on its own. But, in the grand scheme of everything Jericho's done since his '08 return, it's BRILLIANT. When he turned in '08, the fans turned on him first. He said that he could have pandered to the fans forever and they still wouldn't have loved him as much as he wanted (or as much as HBK). His message was that, after enough pandering and dancing about like a marionnette for the fans, they'd tire of him, cut his strings and be done with him. That's when he changed his character to a self-serving, embittered villain. He's re-establishing the HELL out of that by proving everything he said right. He knew that he'd be cheered when he came back, even though he left as a heel, so he got his heat back by the ultimate demonstration of why he hates the fans and why his hate is justified. BRILLIANT.


----------



## Edgeowns (Feb 24, 2011)

“After weeks of cryptic “1-2-12” videos on Raw SuperShow, Chris Jericho made a shocking return and was warmly welcomed by the WWE Universe, greeting some with high-fives at ringside. As he urged them for more cheers, “#Y2J” instantly became the No. 1 worldwide trend on Twitter. But as the Superstar – who was dressed in a dazzling, light-up, blinged out jacket – prolonged his homecoming, the WWE Universe’s chants of “welcome back” soon turned to boos. A smiling Jericho exited without addressing the Memphis crowd, leaving the irritated WWE Universe wondering why he’s back.”


THIS ^


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice to see Swagger get used somehow, I hope he becomes US Champ.. Not that I dont like Ryder.. I just prefer Swagger holding that US belt


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The main thing I didn't like about the return was that it didn't correlate with the vignettes at all. I just didn't get it. The last two times he did something like this, it all made sense in retrospect. The apocalyptic vignettes this time around didn't click with anything pertaining to Jericho. It's almost like it was overly obscure on purpose so no one would guess it was him, like the blatantly obvious Save_us.222 vignettes.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

jericho returning is great, it can keep me entertained


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

If I went on to troll this forum, I'd be banned.

But hey, let's salute Jericho. Era Troll is gonna be the worst one yet, and I for one lost most of my interrest in WWE. I'm hoping a big name returns full time at the royal rumble to SAVE US, if not, we will have two midgets fighting over a title. Not looking forward to that...


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Watched it again too ( i encourage everyone to watch it again if you recorded or downloaded the show). This is absolutely hilarious. I can't believe he did that. This is the best heel return ever.


----------



## NWreck (Jan 3, 2012)

The show was a load of crap by and large, but Jericho's return was the definition of awesome, and reading through all the rage on this thread reconfirms it. The man's a genius. 

Chill out, boys and girls


----------



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> The main thing I didn't like about the return was that it didn't correlate with the vignettes at all. I just didn't get it. The last two times he did something like this, it all made sense in retrospect. The apocalyptic vignettes this time around didn't click with anything pertaining to Jericho. It's almost like it was overly obscure on purpose so no one would guess it was him, like the blatantly obvious Save_us.222 vignettes.


Theres either more to it and all will be explained in the coming weeks, or it was simply apart of the Jeritroll and they didnt mean anything at all.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I will wait till the rating comes out to see if I liked it or not.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He didn't even interrupt anyone or anything, pretty poor return, nothing to do with the promos


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The crowds are hypocrites.


----------



## FinalFrame (Jan 3, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> He didn't even interrupt anyone or anything, pretty poor return, nothing to do with the promos


yet anyway...


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I get what Jericho did. He changes it up. When he returned last time. He took away the comedy and became a serious heel. Because he was known for the humour. Now he comes back as a guy whose known for the big promo and gives nothing. Just trolls the crowd until the cheers turn to confusion and boos.

It didnt work for me it seemed blah but the fact that the show was terrible didnt help. He coulda got away with this better on a decent show.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm hoping the promo vids get explained in the coming weeks, they were some of the best video packages WWE have done in years. If they were just there to throw us off the scent of the return being Jericho then that's stupid.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I understand what they were trying to do with the Jericho return. He's working the audience, making them cheer for him so much they boo him etc. I didn't like it though. I thought the return in itself was fairly awful. However I'm sure it'll turn out to be a pretty great angle, so I dont mind it so much at the moment. Still disapointed I stayed up to watch it for that.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> I understand what they were trying to do with the Jericho return. He's working the audience, making them cheer for him so much they boo him etc. I didn't like it though. I thought the return in itself was fairly awful. However I'm sure it'll turn out to be a pretty great angle, so I dont mind it so much at the moment. Still disapointed I stayed up to watch it for that.


Agreed. At the moment, i dont like it, but im a huge Jericho fan so cant wait to see what happens.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

y2js return was confusing. he had all these dark hype videos but than came out acting all cheery and wearing a jacket with flashing lights on it. WTF DAWGS?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

peejay said:


> Theres either more to it and all will be explained in the coming weeks, or it was simply apart of the Jeritroll and they didnt mean anything at all.


it seems you are unfamiliar with WWE creative and their inability to actually explain things...


----------



## vocalmushroom (Dec 3, 2011)

The man did his job. Manipulated the whole crowd and got people to love him and then hate him. He proved they were all hypocrites without saying a word. That's how awesome Jericho is


----------



## The Blueprint (Mar 12, 2010)

No matter how hard jericho has tried to be hated over the years, the one fanbase that never did it was the IWC. They always continued to love him.

Finally Jericho has done something to make the internet hate him as well as the casual fan. Probably the one thing he has wanted to do most. So in my eyes its a job well done. Jericho has finally turned the internet against him.

He was taking the piss out of everyone and I dont see whats not to get, or why its a failure. He just owned everyone, and it will unfold over the next few weeks/months like any good wrestling angle should.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

The Blueprint said:


> Finally Jericho has done something to make the internet hate him as well as the casual fan.


He hasnt. Everyone on here is loving it, i seem to be in the minority as one of those tha didnt enjoy it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone remind me what Jericho was doing right before he left last time because I can't seem to remember, was he fired or did he jut leave?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> Can someone remind me what Jericho was doing right before he left last time because I can't seem to remember, was he fired or did he jut leave?


After being embarressed in his last PPV match, on Raw he got punted by Orton.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

vocalmushroom said:


> The man did his job. Manipulated the whole crowd and got people to love him and then hate him. *He proved they were all hypocrites without saying a word.* That's how awesome Jericho is


Exactly. Though I was laughing initially at how poorly done the return was, I think it'll turn out great.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shaun_27 said:


> After being embarressed in his last PPV match, on Raw he got punted by Orton.


Thank you, that was driving me nuts.


----------



## ajktco (Mar 14, 2010)

He got punted by Randy Orton, and I for one am intrigued by what they are going to do with this. Shall be legend........dary


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

The Master of Time said:


> y2js return was confusing. he had all these dark hype videos but than came out acting all cheery and wearing a jacket with flashing lights on it. WTF DAWGS?


He was clearly mocking us that this future hall of famer came out with the good old rock n rolla gimmick. So you will se that he is as dark as the vids in a near future.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Although I loved the segment, I am really struggling to see how Jericho's new gimmick can be reconciled with the actual itbegins promos.

From Fozzy's "Wormwood:"

"The day of Judgment has arrived
Only the blessed shall survive 
The second coming of Jesus Christ 
Returning like a thief in the night"

Is there a chance that Jericho's new character thinks he is the second coming of Christ? And so he will continue to act as though people are lucky and blessed to be in his presence, while they gradually grow to hate him?


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

I have not seen chris jericho on tv since 2005 ( i stopped watching wrestling the day after Benoit's death until 2011) and i can really say that I didn't miss him. I mean, sure he's good in the ring but he does absolutely nothing for me otherwise. Can't say I enjoyed his return at all.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

L-U-D said:


> Although I loved the segment, I am really struggling to see how Jericho's new gimmick can be reconciled with the actual itbegins promos.
> 
> From Fozzy's "Wormwood:"
> 
> ...


I think we will see something like that. Maybe not the second coming of christ, but he will believe he is more then everybody else.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Hehe, the return of Jericho obviously is great, since he is such an awesome performer.

It's just so cool the way he returned, because he USED the crowd ... the 'tapeworms'. The first promo he will do (probably the next Raw), he will be the heel again and ultimately challenge Punk for the title at Mania.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Hehe, the return of Jericho obviously is great, since he is such an awesome performer.
> 
> It's just so cool the way he returned, because he USED the crowd ... the 'tapeworms'. The first promo he will do (probably the next Raw), he will be the heel again and ultimately challenge Punk for the title at Mania.


I think he will win the royal rumble (to prove that he is the best in what he do), then he will go and actually(none have in years) win the title from Punk in Mania and finally claiming that he is truly best in the world. But thats me.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

Winning™;10830141 said:


> Just remember, Jim. You, and a lot of other people including myself, are the one(s) that created the hype for Jericho's return...not Jericho.


I didn´t create anything, this was my first post on the "It begins" saga. By my estimation, I´ve seen more than one hour of "It begins" promos in total already, I´d say that did a lot more to hype this comeback than I did.



Mister Hands said:


> Gosh, people are very negative about this Jericho return. Mission accomplished for now, I suppose, but based on Jericho's track record, in about three month's time, everyone on this forum is gonna look back and say, "Oh, that crafty bastard."


One hour of promos in total of nothing, that´s all we´ve got so far. How good can an angle be if I have to listen to a Youtube review or read a forum post to understand Jericho´s psychological profile before I can enjoy my 5 minutes of WWE television?

This is in the same league as the HHH walkout angle or the anonymous GM. It´s great for forum rats and Jericho fans, because it gives you ammunition to talk and fantasy book about for the next 7 days, but it does absolutely nothing to improve the actual program. The HHH walkout angle actually did a better job than this.

There is no bigger picture, at least none that would justify the amount of hype. There never is. Even if there is a bigger picture, is the trade-off really worth it if it means an hour of meaningless promos? There are so many ways they could´ve brought him back as a heel that don´t require 60+ minutes of nothing on TV, instead of, you know, stuff happening, that I fail to see the "genius" behind it.

Why do people think the audience booed? Let me tell you, it´s not because Jericho is an oh-so-subtle genius heel that made people turn on him in the blink of an eye with a smile, it´s because they were bored and couldn´t easily get away, because they paid good money to be entertained. The casual viewer, on the other hand, will just switch channels.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Jim Force said:


> I didn´t create anything, this was my first post on the "It begins" saga. By my estimation, I´ve seen more than one hour of "It begins" promos in total already, I´d say that did a lot more to hype this comeback than I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well my guess is also that the crowd started to boo when he just did the same thing minute after minute.


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

Bad


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller (Oct 28, 2007)

He needs to grow out that ridiculous goatee again. I loved it.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

So Y2J returns as a smiley, douchey, babyface wannabe character? Part of me is interested to see where this goes whilst part of me doesnt give a rats ass about where this goes. In all honesty following the initial joy of seeing Y2J in a WWE ring again, it got boring really fast when he kept doing the 'Yeahhhhh!!' thing over and over. I was even more annoyed when he didnt even talk. 

Why the fuck couldnt he just interfere in the Punk v Ziggler match and set up a programme with Punk like everyone wants? Part of me was hoping that the videos would hit again and Taker would come out and square off with Y2J. 

The creepy ass promos made no damn sense either. What was the point of the girl, what did it mean by 'she has spoken?' Who exactly is she? The way Y2J came back just didnt seem to have any relevance to the promos at all. So many unanswered questions. Hopefully they get answered over the next few weeks.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

After mocking how Punk celebrates with the crowd, I think next week we'll see something similar, except maybe this time he'll do the "It's clobbering time" thing Punk does.


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

Jericho is the biggest troll in the history of wrestling.

That "promo" was one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

When he turns the camera to shoot the crowd I got a Cena mocking as well, or have CM Punk done that too and I just have forgotten?

I did get the feeling that he mocked most of the superstars thou.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

People who thought his return was good have problems...

I am a Jericho fan, but that was just bad. Am I interested to see where this goes? sure... but was it still bad? YES. Yikes. Chris agreed to that?

Kinda thinking a Royal Rumble return & win would've been A LOT better......

It begins could've just been Taker. The end of his career begins.

Where the FUCK was Brodus Clay?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Read through the posts a bit more, some interesting theories here, but I really hope the darkness of the cryptic videos and its link to Jericho's character becomes more obvious over the weeks to come because right now I am struggling to see the relevance. I like the idea of him thinking he is some sort of 'prophet' here to save WWE. 

Also I will be interested to find out who 'she' is. I think that needs to be explored over the coming weeks. Perhaps someone working in league with Jericho like Stephanie McMahon? It would make sense for them both to try and screw Punk over after the comments he made about the McMahons in the wake of that promo and him claiming to be the best in the world. Jericho by taking down Punk gets to lay claim to truly being the best in the world whilst Stephanie by orchestrating this gets revenge against Punk and ties up a loose end which hasnt been done yet so the alliance makes sense. 

On the plus side, I think we have our Royal Rumble winner for 2012 already.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

MovieStarR™ said:


> It begins could've just been Taker. The end of his career begins.


Yes, this is what it should have been. What exactly is Jericho beginning was the question in my mind whilst watching.


----------



## avais100 (Oct 9, 2011)

That was horrible, so much hype for such a crappy return, he could have at least explained the video's...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Jim Force said:


> One hour of promos in total of nothing, that´s all we´ve got so far. How good can an angle be if I have to listen to a Youtube review or read a forum post to understand Jericho´s psychological profile before I can enjoy my 5 minutes of WWE television?
> 
> This is in the same league as the HHH walkout angle or the anonymous GM. It´s great for forum rats and Jericho fans, because it gives you ammunition to talk and fantasy book about for the next 7 days, but it does absolutely nothing to improve the actual program. The HHH walkout angle actually did a better job than this.
> 
> ...


I just feel Jericho wouldn't have come back unless there was something _really_ interesting for him to do. It's not like he's lacking for hobbies these days. Plus, he's time and again proved that he has fantastic creative ideas. That segment was a weird - and possibly disappointing, depending on your viewpoint - turn from the It Begins promos, but it's also a far more intriguing return than "Welcome back to Raw is Jericho", or "Hey, I'm back, you tapeworms". It was an inventive segment that played with everyone's expectations, up to and including our expectations from just seeing Jericho with his arms extended on the top of the ramp. That earns my trust for at least another week. I'd normally be nearly as fatalistic as you (perhaps not quite to the point of writing it off as "60+ minutes of nothing" after one intentionally confusing segment, but there you go), but it's Wrestlemania season, and Jericho's involved. There are reasons to be optimistic.



L-U-D said:


> Although I loved the segment, I am really struggling to see how Jericho's new gimmick can be reconciled with the actual itbegins promos.
> 
> From Fozzy's "Wormwood:"
> 
> ...


This didn't so much convince me that Jericho has messianic delusions, as it did convince me to never, ever listen to Fozzy. Oh man.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Read through the posts a bit more, some interesting theories here, but I really hope the darkness of the cryptic videos and its link to Jericho's character becomes more obvious over the weeks to come because right now I am struggling to see the relevance. I like the idea of him thinking he is some sort of 'prophet' here to save WWE.
> 
> Also I will be interested to find out who 'she' is. I think that needs to be explored over the coming weeks. Perhaps someone working in league with Jericho like Stephanie McMahon? It would make sense for them both to try and screw Punk over after the comments he made about the McMahons in the wake of that promo and him claiming to be the best in the world. Jericho by taking down Punk gets to lay claim to truly being the best in the world whilst Stephanie by orchestrating this gets revenge against Punk and ties up a loose end which hasnt been done yet so the alliance makes sense.
> 
> On the plus side, I think we have our Royal Rumble winner for 2012 already.


But then, why would she help Jericho getting revenge on Punk then rather getting help from hubbie Triple H?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

very bad show.

dolph/punk never got going
jericho pulled off one of the worst returns i've ever seen
the shitty dungeon of doom guff at the end.
ryders lost it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Read through the posts a bit more, some interesting theories here, but I really hope the darkness of the cryptic videos and its link to Jericho's character becomes more obvious over the weeks to come because right now I am struggling to see the relevance. I like the idea of him thinking he is some sort of 'prophet' here to save WWE.
> 
> Also I will be interested to find out who 'she' is. I think that needs to be explored over the coming weeks. Perhaps someone working in league with Jericho like Stephanie McMahon? It would make sense for them both to try and screw Punk over after the comments he made about the McMahons in the wake of that promo and him claiming to be the best in the world. Jericho by taking down Punk gets to lay claim to truly being the best in the world whilst Stephanie by orchestrating this gets revenge against Punk and ties up a loose end which hasnt been done yet so the alliance makes sense.
> 
> On the plus side, I think we have our Royal Rumble winner for 2012 already.


Makes perfect sense if the guy in this picture didn't exist and already did what Stephanie is asking Jericho to do.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> So Y2J returns as a smiley, douchey, babyface wannabe character? Part of me is interested to see where this goes whilst part of me doesnt give a rats ass about where this goes. In all honesty following the initial joy of seeing Y2J in a WWE ring again, it got boring really fast when he kept doing the 'Yeahhhhh!!' thing over and over. I was even more annoyed when he didnt even talk.


that was the whole point you numbnuts.

it was supposed to annoy people like you! hes gonna be a heel again wait and see.
he was just showing how easy it is the get cheered on a return and making fun of it. well thats how i see it. complaining that you thought it was boring and annoying means he did his job of riling you up!


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

avais100 said:


> That was horrible, so much hype for such a crappy return, he could have at least explained the video's...


hahahahaha...moron. so he comes out in a suit and says "hello everyone. the video means this this and this. the girl represents this. thankyou and enjoy the tag match, goodnight."


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> hahahahaha...moron. so he comes out in a suit and says "hello everyone. the video means this this and this. the girl represents this. thankyou and enjoy the tag match, goodnight."


that would suck hard thou.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

At first, I couldn't help but think there was something really strange going on; Jericho comes back only to run around ringside like a maniac? I thought he was high or something. But the more I think about it, the more I watch it, the more I think it's actually quite clever. As mentioned above, there's a real story there in that he comes back and suddenly everyone cheers him like the past never happened, like he never bloodied Ric Flair on the steel steps, etc. It's hypocrisy, and if Jericho comes out next week and explains that, then lush stuff, there's an entertaining angle right there, I'm all for it. This is as opposed to how I felt watching it live last night when I was wondering what the hell was going on, with all the hype and mysterious promos just to have Jericho turn up and basically just enjoy being with the crowd, which made no sense really. But overall, I'm glad he's back, and although WWE.com mentions the boos as if the crowd had suddenly remembered they don't like him, it's obvious they were just pissed that he wasn't going to say anything, so I await to see how they'll deal with that. Plus I want to see how they'll explain some things like the girl, etc. Not what I expected, but as I say, the more I think about it, the more it could end up being a piece of genius.

I know it probably hasn't been much a focus considering the Jericho return (I'm not going to go through all the pages of this thread to find out, btw), but there's some points to be made about Raw itself. Firstly, the stuff with Kane underneath the mat and the whole 'drag Ryder to hell' thing looked so tacky. I don't buy Kane as much as a monster because of it, the entire production makes it feel weak and I don't want to fear Kane, I just don't really care. I'd rather have seen him beat Ryder clean with a Chokeslam and then try to tear him apart like a psycho until Cena made the save; screw the theatrics, just make Kane look like a sickening bastard and people will hate him. And wasn't there only one actual fall in the whole match - when Cena pinned Swagger? Kane never showed, Show/Henry got double-DQed (or counted out, as Cole bullshitted), and Cena/Ryder were sole survivors, so what exactly was the point of having the match be an elimination one anyway? Regardless, ending the show with Cena and Ryder looking like scared children wasn't what I wanted to see - as much as I'm a huge Ryder fan, I think he should have been on his back while Cena tried to wake him up, realising what the hell he's up against... realising exactly the power that 'embracing the hate' can give him, right?

Bryan/Rhodes: put simply, two workers who are more than capable of putting something great on, deserve longer than three minutes or so. It was horribly rushed, but the action that was there was pretty good, and it leads us well in Bryan's title defence on Friday, as well as hyping Cody's, too. Cole, on the other hand, was as usual an ear-sore throughout the match; it's been asked a million times by people on here - how are we expected to take the World Heavyweight Champion seriously if one half of the announce desk is constantly bashing him and allowing him _no_ redeeming qualities whatsoever? Just call the damn match and talk about his insecurities if you must, further the Bryan-Cole feud, but don't completely write the guy off and try to shove it into the casual viewer's head that Bryan isn't a good performer, because he is.

Barrett's promo was stellar. The guy knows how to work a mic, he's over, he's of a good size, he's got a strong move-set that matches his character, and he's red-hot after basically just winning his feud with Orton. I've been pissed with Orton in the past, considering the 'STUPID! STUPID!' incident with supposedly halting Kofi Kingston's push and his tendency to go over too often to be realistic or undersell in matches... but not only are my fears about Orton's performances _long_ gone, he's also won respect from me for putting Barrett over, because the guy looks like a real threat right now. Santino was actually pretty funny, though I usually find him amusing anyway, and again, though their match was short, it put Barrett over as the menacing no-nonsense heel as that's what I want to see from him in terms of character development.

Miz and Laurinatis (sp?) were hilarious together, just saying; facial expressions especially, they really play off each other well. This brings me to Truth and Miz; I actually don't mind Truth as a face, as long as he's a crazy face, or indeed, more of the tweener he showed a little of. The problem lies in the damn _water bottle_; I don't care if Miz just took a Brogue Kick - in what universe are we supposed to believe a plastic bottle, one that crumples no less, can actually hurt a grown man to the point of near-unconsciousness? Ludicrous. Truth is pretty over, and he played to the crowd pretty well, including some strong promo work _imo_ (Little Jimmy references were dead on) but the thing with the kid in the crowd wishing Miz happy new year was cringeworthy. It was just out of left field, unnecessary... and very strange. Truth's character is actually very entertaining, but for the love of God, ditch the water bottle for an actually menacing weapon, and hell, crank up the crazy 25% so we can feel a bit more emotion between the two. An in-ring promo where Miz claims he's not afraid would be a good way to move things alone next week, even if he ends up running by the end of it. I sort of like where they're going, but I want to see more from it. Time will tell.

Punk/Ziggler was a strong match but the finish was weak; why have Vickie scream "Count faster!" and Ziggler subsequently celebrate with the WWE Title when both of them know a countout isn't good enough? Kayfabe-wise, it makes no sense whatsover seeing as Dolph wouldn't be able to win the title that way, and it makes both of them look pretty damn stupid. They'll have a blinder at the Rumble, undoubtedly, and the Punk/Laurinatis thing was advanced well, but god that finish is illogical.

Diva's match? Eve's Moonsault was a thing of beauty, but otherwise, what was the point? You'd already got the Bellas and Eve on TV with their practically-valet backstage segments, and the match had nothing to do with the title or a meaningful feud; welcome to the WWE women's division, where nothing interesting really happens?

Lack of Brodus Clay is getting ridiculous now. If you're not going to debut him when you say in the first place, at least have him arrive with a bang on the first Raw of 2012. He's got the look, the presence, the _mic skills_ (and impressive ones), enough ring skill to get his character set in stone on Raw and enough worth ethic to make himself fit in. Why not just bring the guy in?

And finally, Cole and Lawler; could they have sounded less enthusiastic the entire night? This really stood out in Jericho's return; they acted like they didn't care. They had the whole "Oh my!" thing going on, but it lacked any emotion whatsoever and I was left thinking 'why even have them at the desk if they're not going to get excited about stuff?' Lawler was guilty of his usual faults, mostly involving pointless generic comments that added nothing, and frankly, both men did nothing to add to the show or really sell the product. Lawler tried to hype the WWE Title match on several occasions and he kept stumbling, sounding uncertain... both guys really get on my nerves, 'cause they just don't do what they're supposed to do in order to keep me enticed by the action.

That was longer than it was meant to be. Just a long stream of consciousness, I suppose.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

FredForeskinn said:


> But then, why would she help Jericho getting revenge on Punk then rather getting help from hubbie Triple H?


Because Triple H never really took out Punk did he? He fought him once and that was it. Perhaps Steph thought that wasnt good enough and approached Jericho as he had an axe to grind with Punk due to the best in the world stuff. Could also be a storyline about how Steph was pissed off that rather than focusing on taking out Punk, HHH got sidetracked with Nash. Just speculating as interested to find out who 'she' is.


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

It's already a piece of genius.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL at all the people complaining about Jericho's return

"The WWE never has any drawn-out storylines or long-term booking anymore, every thing is rushed"

The WWE does a long-term storyline with the Itbegins video package and A Jericho troll "promo"

"That was dumb they didn't explain anything, I want answer dammit, rush me an answer"


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Because Triple H never really took out Punk did he? He fought him once and that was it. Perhaps Steph thought that wasnt good enough and approached Jericho as he had an axe to grind with Punk due to the best in the world stuff. Could also be a storyline about how Steph was pissed off that rather than focusing on taking out Punk, HHH got sidetracked with Nash. Just speculating as interested to find out who 'she' is.


True. It makes sense.

Uhm since I dont get how to multi quote lol.

Melvin: When I think about, you´re absolutely right about Cole and Lawler. They were pretty bad this Raw. Maybe they were confused too with Jericho(kayfabe ofc).


----------



## avais100 (Oct 9, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> hahahahaha...moron. so he comes out in a suit and says "hello everyone. the video means this this and this. the girl represents this. thankyou and enjoy the tag match, goodnight."


moron? so your saying wasting 10-15 minutes of time coming to the ring and doing nothing but dancing around it and screaming "yeaaaahhh" was entertaining and made sense? no...your the moron.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

ultimatekrang said:


> that was the whole point you numbnuts.
> 
> it was supposed to annoy people like you! hes gonna be a heel again wait and see.
> he was just showing how easy it is the get cheered on a return and making fun of it. well thats how i see it. complaining that you thought it was boring and annoying means he did his job of riling you up!



Personally I would have preferred that he did that stuff and then followed it up with a promo about the fans being fickle hypocrites or something. But whatever I suppose that will happen over the next few weeks.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

avais100 said:


> moron? so your saying wasting 10-15 minutes of time coming to the ring and doing nothing but dancing around it and screaming "yeaaaahhh" was entertaining and made sense? no...your the moron.


no you are...this is a pointless name-calling back and forth.

my point in the last reply stands, its left intriguing and exciting for next week. why have him come out and explain everything ? moron


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Was there anyone at the show last night? I'm wondering if Kane got under the ring during the Y2J blackout, or if he just strolled down while commercial infront of the local crowd


----------



## avais100 (Oct 9, 2011)

in my opinion, it just felt underwhelming and weird, and to be honest, he got annoying too quick, hopefully there's a good explanation next week but if their isn't then that was worst return ever.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Rua said:


> It's already a piece of genius.


I freaking love his smile when he put on the lights on the jacket. Can you get more fake haha. He is so freaking awsome.


----------



## avais100 (Oct 9, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> no you are...this is a pointless name-calling back and forth.
> 
> my point in the last reply stands, its left intriguing and exciting for next week. why have him come out and explain everything ? moron


obviously your a jericho fan so your gonna be happy no matter what kind of return he makes, no point arguing with you. But i honestly dont know how he's gonna fit the whole "end of the world" theme to fit his character.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Werb-Jericho said:


> no you are...this is a pointless name-calling back and forth.
> 
> my point in the last reply stands, its left intriguing and exciting for next week. why have him come out and explain everything ? moron


Because unfortunately people like avais100 have such short attention spans and need to know the full picture here and now.

It's people like that who are ruining wrestling imo.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Because Triple H never really took out Punk did he? He fought him once and that was it. Perhaps Steph thought that wasnt good enough and approached Jericho as he had an axe to grind with Punk due to the best in the world stuff. Could also be a storyline about how Steph was pissed off that rather than focusing on taking out Punk, HHH got sidetracked with Nash. Just speculating as interested to find out who 'she' is.


If she thought it wasn't good enough all she had to do is ask him to do it again. I'm telling you, there's no way Stephanie gets involved in this without HHH getting involved too. They can't try to do a Jericho/Stephanie alliance without having HHH address it. A few years ago, yes but we all know they're married now. Then it becomes a Steph/HHH/Jericho thing and Punk becomes Lucy the dog.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Rua said:


> It's already a piece of genius.


I really, really wish after Jericho went behind the curtain, a camera and interviewer caught up to him on RAW and tried to interview him, only for Jericho to continually ignore them and get in his car and drive off. Would have made it seem like a bigger deal.


----------



## avais100 (Oct 9, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Because unfortunately people like avais100 have such short attention spans and need to know the full picture here and now.
> 
> It's people like that who are ruining wrestling imo.


oh yeah, because my opinion is "ruining wrestling". Guess having an opinion that differs from the majority of this board outlines me as someone who's bad for the business, I said he could have explained a bit, that doesn't mean I want to know "everything" obviously some things can wait, I actually thought that he wasn't the mystery man and that WWE hired him just to throw us off and someone-else would return during the 6-man tag.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Look no further than Jericho's debut for the answers as to why he is back.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

PLEASE READ

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/wrestling/4036096/WWE-news-Chris-Jericho-returns-to-the-company.html


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i think "she" is just a figure of speech. it really isn't a person. kinda like mother earth. father earth? no...it's just a saying.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I just think the promo was genius. There's obviously more to it. A familiar force will arrive to reclaim what is his and it will be the end of the world as you know it...and then we have a guy who was calling the fans hypocrites and parasites return and pander to these fans? Come on. There's more to it. It was a genius promo because he didn't say a word during it (other than the 'YEAH BABY! COME ON!! YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!') and yet he still got booed at the end. He knew the fans were going to cheer his return, so he made them boo him without even speaking within a span of 10 minutes - creating a mystery now. What did we see? Call it bias on my part because I'm a huge Jericho fan, but I thought it was a great promo, did it run a bit long? Maybe, but it did what it was supposed to do and it got the fans to boo him before he left.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> I just think the promo was genius. There's obviously more to it. A familiar force will arrive to reclaim what is his and it will be the end of the world as you know it...and then we have a guy who was calling the fans hypocrites and parasites return and pander to these fans? Come on. There's more to it. It was a genius promo because he didn't say a word during it (other than the 'YEAH BABY! COME ON!! YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!') and yet he still got booed at the end. He knew the fans were going to cheer his return, so he made them boo him without even speaking within a span of 10 minutes - creating a mystery now. What did we see? Call it bias on my part because I'm a huge Jericho fan, but I thought it was a great promo, did it run a bit long? Maybe, but it did what it was supposed to do and it got the fans to boo him before he left.


And look at all the confusion,hate, appriciation(spelled wrong?) he got from it. Twitter went kablammo etc. Mission effing accomplished .


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

The crowd didnt boo him because they were bored ffs, they booed him because he trolled them and refused to say anything.

Wrestling fans are incredble, you ask for longer, drawn out storylines, and then you bitch and moan when you dont get a full conclusion and explanation of what is happening in a TEN MINUTE SEGMENT.

Get some:

http://youtu.be/ErvgV4P6Fzc


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

> I didn´t create anything, this was my first post on the "It begins" saga. By my estimation, I´ve seen more than one hour of "It begins" promos in total already, I´d say that did a lot more to hype this comeback than I did.


Not you personally. You, in general, the fans have caused this to happen. Like the promo said, "You brought this on yourselves" You guys were the ones to forget and abandon him when he left. You guys were the ones who latched onto CM Punk just because he says he's the "Best In The World". You guys hyped up Jericho's return all those weeks. And last night, you guys gave hims cheers and pops and praise all the way until the very end.

Jericho is about to unleash hell on the WWE and we only have ourselves to blame.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jericho = Genius.

His facial expression just before he turned around and walked out on the fans/into the back. It was like a half-smile with a 'haha, fuck you all' look in his eyes, a 'you dumbarses believed it', 'latterrrrsss!' look. Ahhh, typical Y2J.

Can't wait for RAW next week, Chris Jericho is awesome!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Rua said:


>


He's a freakin genius. That smile that he cracks after turning the jacket on :lmao


----------



## mr bigglesworth (Sep 16, 2011)

I actually thought he was going to do the ultimate JeriTroll™© and bring the kids from the videos in with him and start kicking the ball about whilst laughing at the 'WWE Universe'


----------



## borola (Nov 5, 2011)

He should have trolled them more..

Before his entrance music hit they should start play Lashleys theme then Batistas and after that Lesnars.. Then end up with Jericho!!


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Jericho's smile is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

I admit, my reaction after watching his segment is 'what the fuck was that'?. He returned and said nothing. I'm intrigued as to where they go with this.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Chris Jericho is a fucking genius. That smile after he turns on the jacket :lmao


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

That smile is now creepy as hell!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Personally I would have preferred that he did that stuff and then followed it up with a promo about the fans being fickle hypocrites or something. But whatever I suppose that will happen over the next few weeks.


what you prefer would annoy you less. which the whole point!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Man.. is his character "a crazy guy" now? If yes, the I would love to see a Truth vs Jericho feud. lol..


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

As much as I enjoy Jericho and glad that he has returned, last night was bullshit. They had all that build up just for Jericho to come down in that stupid jacket, hold the microphone and constantly say "yeah yeah yeah". Very lazy booking from the WWE, yes I get the whole return and not speak thing that Taker/HHH did last year (as did HBK) but that was seriously poor.

Anyone defending it is just a "Jericho mark" letting their blind love for him get in the way of their judgement. Absolute shite.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> He's a freakin genius. That smile that he cracks after turning the jacket on :lmao


That nod with the smile. Priceless.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

just1988 said:


> Anyone defending it is just a "Jericho mark" letting their blind love for him get in the way of their judgement. Absolute shite.


I have no problem with this stigma. I am a Jericho mark through and through.

So, to quote Vonnegut, "Everything was beautiful and nothing hurt" -- describes Jericho's return completely.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

you know what the most epic troll would be? if the itbegins promos continue next week...


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> you know what the most epic troll would be? if the itbegins promos continue next week...


If they were to go with Jericho v Taker at Mania then the promos should continue until Taker returns.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> What they did with Jericho's return tonight was genius. Fucking genius.


Could not agree more


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

just1988 said:


> As much as I enjoy Jericho and glad that he has returned, last night was bullshit. They had all that build up just for Jericho to come down in that stupid jacket, hold the microphone and constantly say "yeah yeah yeah". Very lazy booking from the WWE, yes I get the whole return and not speak thing that Taker/HHH did last year (as did HBK) but that was seriously poor.
> 
> Anyone defending it is just a "Jericho mark" letting their blind love for him get in the way of their judgement. Absolute shite.


Is this because you spent 19:03 on that video trying to crack the code of itbegins?

Hahaha such an awesome troll by jericho.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> He's a freakin genius. That smile that he cracks after turning the jacket on :lmao


HAHA! I nearly spat out my drink at that part.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

hate hate HATED it!!

And I didn't think it was possible for me to hate anything Jericho does.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> hate hate HATED it!!
> 
> And I didn't think it was possible for me to hate anything Jericho does.


which shows how fucking awesome that guy actually is


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

That WWE.com video is fucking hilarious.

I now want that jacket, purely so I can stay silent, stop, turn it on and walk off again. 

Fans who want instant gratification (similar to The Rock's return) are obviously going to disappointed but I see where it's all heading and I love it.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

1/2 of this forum is officially full of retarded 10 year olds.
Time to leave.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ajktco said:


> He got punted by Randy Orton, and I for one am intrigued by what they are going to do with this. Shall be legend........dary


I was thinking that too. I don't want another HHH you know. I hope he says in a promo that he hasn't forgotten about Randy but his former protege took him out so his time will come then he moves onto Punk somehow. If Ziggler and Punk is a feud idk how it'll start unless Jericho won't be in a feud so early and just troll the crowd week in and week out.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok this is going to look pretty stupid when you read it but..

It seems to me that jericho is being controlled by something, that smile of his on the wwe.com video reminds me of a puppet smiling ,he says nothing and the promo had the word "control".

IF he is indeed being controlled,then he could become the first piece of the puzzle to a much darker storyline,maybe cena will eventually be controlled as well,which leads to his heel turn without disappointing kids?

Ah screw it,i'm going to sleep,I think my brain fried.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lightfm said:


> Ok this is going to look pretty stupid when you read it but..
> 
> It seems to me that jericho is being controlled by something, that smile of his on the wwe.com video reminds me of a puppet smiling ,he says nothing and the promo had the word "control".
> 
> ...


Yeah you should sleep, that's pretty stupid.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

I posted some stupid comments after RAW last night that I'd like to retract: 



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Jericho envisions himself as someone who constantly reinvents himself, like Madonna or some shit. He talked a lot about returning to the WWE _only_ if he could bring something fresh to the table but what he brought tonight was a big fat waste of time.
> 
> Despite my disappointment I'm glad he's back and not flabby. Awesome jacket too. Paul Stanley is probably jealous.





Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Stop making excuses. Jericho wasted 10 minutes of my life tonight and I'm a busy man.





Johnny Sweatpants said:


> On the other hand it was totally lame. Maybe it was "clever" but I, for one, didn't find it entertaining in the least. Stop making excuses for mediocrity.


and 



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> I'm not saying anything of the sort. I just think that his return was poorly executed. He strived to go against expectations by _not_ talking on the mic but he ruined what could have been an epic return. I get it - he's a dick and he made fools of the fans. I would rather have seen him make fools of the current top babyfaces (Punk, Cena, Bryan & Orton).


When I awoke this morning I slapped my forehead and realized that I was dead wrong (I was also forced to come to terms with the fact that I think about wrestling first thing in the morning.) Jericho managed to piss me the hell off, which is exactly what he was going for. 

*bows humbly in awe of Jericho's heel skills* 

I for one cannot *wait *to see a proper trash talking session between him and Punk.

Also Winning totally won with: 



Winning™;10829858 said:


> If he had made the top babyfaces look like fools, it wouldn't have been as effective as what they did tonight. Would you have tuned in? Sure but not as urgent as most are wanting to tune in next Monday. As for your high expectations.....exaaaaaaaactly. You had big hopes for Jericho to be Jericho and you didn't get it. You felt like your time was wasted. You felt like you were cheated from getting the real Y2J. You felt like explanations should have been given after weeks of interruptions via eerie videos and got none.
> 
> Mission accomplished.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well last night's RAW was something. I thought it was an average show as my expectations for it was very high but it ended in a medium feeling of excitement. The return of Chris Jericho was the segment I was excited the most and while I thought his segment was strange, I think that was the whole point of it. He came in disguised as a face but got the fans to boo him without even talking. Great job and now I am intrigued to see more from him later.

The WWE Title Match between Punk/Ziggler was ok but I didn't enjoy this match as much as I did for their previous match which happened last month. Also, the commentary did not help explain if Punk was still Champion or not. Very odd not to mention that Ziggler goes out to celebrate with the Title again. I think it's not gonna be special anymore when Ziggler eventually wins the title.

I guess R Truth is back now as a face. Damn it. He's going to be very cheesy again and probably going back to singing "What's Up" soon. I still don't buy his "water bottle of death" either. I thought it was weird to see Daniel Bryan act like he got a huge win when he rolled up the Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes. Huh? Is he the next underdog who overcomes the odds to win any match now that he is Champ (ala Misterio, Cena)?

The main event segment was interesting and I really thought Zack Ryder was going to "hell." I guess the reason why this segment was put on last was due to Kane tearing up the ring and that firework explosion. This was a good way to end RAW though. Cena needs to give into the hate.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

I still think there is a giant conspiracy going on involving CM punk and mr john Lauraingitis.
Jericho may be involved as well.

Something very fishy is going on in the WWE. The whole world title picture on raw has an awkward messed up vibe to it. But then again it could all be horrible writing.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

did they boo him because he was leaving and they wanted him to stay ??


also does anyone know a wrestling for people who dont hate wrestling?!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

@Johnnysweatpants - Well done for being the bigger man and accepting your mistakes 

repped


----------



## New World Templar (Jan 3, 2012)

I cant remember the last time i was THIS excited for a RAW episode. Need...More...Y2...Jay 
third coming!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Raw as a whole sucked last night, for the most part, imo. It was a little more predictable than usual. It was pretty clear that the 'surprise' return would be Y2J. It was obvious that Kane would attack Cena at the end of the match. It was predictable that Ziggler would win against Punk, but only via DQ. 


Anyways, as soon as I saw Jericho's jacket light up, I exploded inside. Fucking awesome. I love Jericho.

His return, though, was kinda meh for me. I was super excited when he started to approach the ring. I was waiting for him to grab a mic and own people. I waited....and waited....and waited....and then he left. I was just a little disappointed that he didn't at least say something. Still, Jericho being back has made me more interested in wrestling and a Jericho/Punk feud would satisfy me more than my fingers while staring at a picture of Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

My review of raw 1-2-12:

1. Cena opening the show

The usual stuff with him repeating the same thing he said every other week. I have no idea why they needed to constantly put the point across that the fans earn the right to voice their opinion. Captain obvious booking at its best.

Thought his opening reaction was kinda weak considering a pretty heavy pro-cena crowd but whatever.

2. Daniel Bryan vs Cody Rhodes

Instead of developing his feud with Big Show (not that I enjoy feuds with Show in it), the WHC gets a TV match with Cody, which is a really good talent and definitely a future hall-of-famer.

Match overall was ok, both could work pretty well together and Cody as always plays his arrogant, cocky heel character during the match nicely. The win through roll-up felt kinda weird. It made the WHC look weak and Cody look not so bad. I still prefer an ending with Cody at least getting out of DB's submission once before tapping out to a second one.

3. Wade Barrett vs Santino Marella

Santino at his best, jobbing to other superstars and entertaining the casuals as a comedy character. Enjoyed the Barrett promo, Wade needs to improve his arsenal of moves in the ring (not restricted by bad booking hopefully) and he will be ready to be the new WHC of 2012.

4. Sheamus vs The Miz

I like the Miz with a microphone but don't find him particularly entertaining in the ring. As for Sheamus, he's been in random matches ever since his personal jobber Christian was injured and could not care less for his in-ring ability either (Me thinks the Brogue kick is as lame as Big Show's knockout punch). Truth ended the match with a plus by attacking the Miz with a water bottle after Sheamus gave Miz a kick in the head. Truth's new face and Miz-stalker gimmick will be fun to watch for now.

5. CM Punk vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Title match)

Match itself was pretty good as expected from two good in-ring performers. The ending only meant to push the Punk/Ace feud further and the countout win left many in the audience as to whether the title changed hands. Ziggler running around with the belt after the match made things more confusing for the casual fan.

6. Bella Twins vs Eve and Kelly Kelly

I found this hard to watch as always. Weird they put this match after the WWE championship match which was suppose to be Main-event calibre. Wonder what the Lil Jimmys are thinking looking at a bunch of half-naked women moaning and screaming while kind of touching each other in the ring?

7. CM Punk vs David Otunga and Johnny Ace in a backstage office

This segment deserves its own review because the word referring to a female dog got the biggest reaction/pop I ever heard from a RAW show for at least 6 months. Go figure that one out WWE, you really wanna keep the PG-setting?

8. ItBegins 

Y2J returns to RAW in sparkling fashion with the fans chanting for him even before he showed up. I was waiting for him to cut a promo or say a few words but instead he ran around the arena celebrating with the fans like he won the undisputed title again. Oh I should have guessed it, he was celebrating the New Year. Can't wait for Punk/Y2J at Mania, there I said it.

8. Six-Man Elimination Tag Match

Not a fan of big tag matches especially with an injured Mark Henry teaming up with jobber Swagger with Kane nowhere to be seen only until the end. Match was bad as expected, making Cena and Ryder look good and the others lose their credibility to Alberto Del Rio levels if it wasn't the case before. Show ends with Kane dragging Ryder to hell and Cena saving the day.

Honorable mention to:
1. Barrett for his promo
2. DB and Cody for an OK match
3. CM Punk and Ziggler for a good match
4. Johnny Ace for trolling as always
5. Y2J for returining
6. Kane for trying his best at a crappy storyline

The show deserves a 3/5 for Jericho coming back. Yes I'm a Y2J sheep. Problem?


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Is there any chance the itbegins promos will continue at some point in the near future, with the boy hyping up a different day in 2012?


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

L-U-D said:


> Is there any chance the itbegins promos will continue at some point in the near future, with the boy hyping up a different day in 2012?


That's what I'm thinking, because they were so horrible.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm pretty ecstatic as to what is going to happen on RAW next Monday. He *can't*, *cannot*, explain his actions about last night or the things happening for weeks until (at least) the Royal Rumble. You can milk this storyline into something big if you go in a slow but steady place.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm under the dreadful impression that with the current pace WWE goes by, the entire storyline will be resolved next week on Raw. :side:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I would be too but I don't think Jericho will allow it, though. If he came back, he probably knows what to do or create a story out of this without the ADD writers to tell him otherwise.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

I am really enjoying raw right now . The show is the best it has been in the last 2 years (at least) and the wwe in general sems to be on the right track . CMpunk as champion having great matches and funny arguement with laurenaitis,the Cena-Kane story (great so far) , Jericho returning , the Barret barrage ....many things that i enjoy lately in wwe programming.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

fulcizombie said:


> I am really enjoying raw right now . The show is the best it has been in the last 2 years (at least) and the wwe in general sems to be on the right track . CMpunk as champion having great matches and funny arguement with laurenaitis,the Cena-Kane story (great so far) , Jericho returning , the Barret barrage ....many things that i enjoy lately in wwe programming.


Agreed. 2012 (at least the first half) looks to be the best year in some time now. 

Don´t forget a Rhodes that have grown aloooot in charisma and with him goes Ziggler. 

Hope that wwe lets Bryan show off a little more in the ring(he is a great wrestler). 

And what about Zack Ryder, he can get pretty big in the future if this continues, I already love him for his goofiness and talent. 

If just Swagger practice more on his charisma he can also be a great superstar in the future. He obviously got what it takes in the ring. 

Brodus Clay looks promising, but as I see it, we already have some big superstars.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I get the feeling he's going to be a dickish heel.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> I get the feeling he's going to be a dickish heel.



Uhm yeah, he will prolly be more dickish then he was before.

After seeing that "interview" and the promo I really ge the feeling that he will not cut a promo with a mic, and if he do I dont think he will cut a very long promo. I really think we will see a Jericho like he showed us now. A silent one. Giving answers thru actions or mimic. That will rock in my world. Something different, something new.

CM Punk said he would give changes if he won the title. We all can agree on that was false. Instead it seems to be Jericho that came with changes(yet again).

And for those saying Im just a mark. No, I really am not. Im not marking anyone. I can say that someone did good, are good or is bad whoever it is. I can say that Jericho did something horrible, I can say he did something awsome. The same for all the other superstars.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> The crowd didnt boo him because they were bored ffs, they booed him because he trolled them and refused to say anything.
> 
> Wrestling fans are incredble, you ask for longer, drawn out storylines, and then you bitch and moan when you dont get a full conclusion and explanation of what is happening in a TEN MINUTE SEGMENT.


Has nothing to do with it. I don´t want a full explanation or conclusion in ten minutes, I love storylines who take their time, I just don´t want to be bored to death on the way.

Maybe trolling is awesome for some of you younger internet fans, but I´m too old for that shit. A boring heel is not a good heel because he doesn´t grab my attention, he makes me switch channels or fast forward my youtube video.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Jim Force said:


> Has nothing to do with it. I don´t want a full explanation or conclusion in ten minutes, I love storylines who take their time, I just don´t want to be bored to death on the way.
> 
> Maybe trolling is awesome for some of you younger internet fans, but I´m too old for that shit. A boring heel is not a good heel because he doesn´t grab my attention, he makes me switch channels or fast forward my youtube video.


So you were bored after a mear 10 minute segment.

I think that says more about your short attention span than it does the actual segment. 

Which was awesome BTW.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Haiti Kid said:


> So you were bored after a mear 10 minute segment.
> 
> I think that says more about your short attention span than it does the actual segment.
> 
> Which was awesome BTW.


Well tbh, in today's society, many people have short attention spans. WWE should have thought about that and made the segment a little shorter. But I personally thought it was ok :shrug:


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

optikk sucks said:


> Well tbh, in today's society, many people have short attention spans. WWE should have thought about that and made the segment a little shorter. But I personally thought it was ok :shrug:


I thought you loved it lol.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jericho must be pissed that alot of sheep are marking for him after that.


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

If you do & give the masses _*exactly*_ what they want all of the time they become dis-interested.

I'm glad Jericho & WWE are trying something different here. The least folk can do is see where it goes. Then make up your mind. Yup it may turn out to be bad, but that's anything in life. Personally I'm interested, & if I'm honest with myself, I'm probably more interested than I would have been if he came back like he did last time or with a talking promo. 

People talking about having their time wasted is hilarious. You're watching Wrestling. It's entertainment. Entertainment is there to pass your time. Plus you're watching Wrestling & now you're on a Wrestling Forum. You like all of us, have time to waste. Actually I find the busier you are in life the nicer it is to waste time.

Chris Jericho & WWE wasted 10 mins of my life. Ha! What else were you going to do with it? Have another sandwich?

I'm not saying you HAVE to enjoy it, but what I would say is give it a few weeks. This is clearly a slow burner, & I for one like having something to look forward to, to waste my time on.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao The ending of the show was so lame.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

I love Jericho, but this return was just okay. Lol at ppl on here acting like it was bloody awesome, if it was Cena or Orton or HHH returning like that the segment would be getting creamed


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

kusksu said:


> I love Jericho, but this return was just okay. Lol at ppl on here acting like it was bloody awesome, if it was Cena or Orton or HHH returning like that the segment would be getting creamed


It was awesome.

He came out as a face and turned heel by basically doing nothing but jumping around with a grin on his face.

That takes real talent and it was unique as it's never been done before.

So EXCUSEEEE Me if I say it was bloody awesome because it was


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Jericho must be pissed that alot of sheep are marking for him after that.


Yeah, because everybody that enjoyed the return of Jericho are sheep....


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I love Jericho but thought that was a waste of time. It started to feel like a Hogan return and I almost changed the channel. I know he will make up for it though so it is ok.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> It was awesome.
> 
> He came out as a face and turned heel by basically doing nothing but jumping around with a grin on his face.
> 
> ...


This.


Jericho trolled so he can get heat which helps him in his heel work.

Someone posted the possibility that he is being possessed by that girl. I like that but i think its highly unlikely.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I was leaning toward the girl being Steph. But i have no clue what the girl represents anymore.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Gone back and watched the return again. Now changed my mind, was a pretty good return actually, especially the face to heel turn almost instantaneously. He did it too first time round when he showed up too in his skit with the Rock in that got a massive face pop and then by the end of the segment was a heel. 

I think it will be something which continues for a few weeks where Jericho will continue to come out doing the same thing until perhaps the Rumble. Then when he wins the Rumble he will finally talk and explain why he is back, tell Punk he is coming for him at Mania etc.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope there was more to this. Because this was a complete waste of time.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> This.
> 
> 
> Jericho trolled so he can get heat which helps him in his heel work.
> ...




Perhaps a female figure who is manipulating him in some way, sort like a higher power kind of thing. Still think it could be Steph and this could turn out to be very convoluted angle involving many people e.g. HHH, Punk etc.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I thought you loved it lol.


I did. But what I mean is I can see why people didn't like it.

People always complain about WWE blowing their load too quickly. For once, WWE don't do that and people are complaining.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dark Church said:


> I love Jericho but thought that was a waste of time. It started to feel like a Hogan return and I almost changed the channel. I know he will make up for it though so it is ok.


All of this obviously has a reason, so we're just gonna have to be patient, I have a feeling Jericho's gonna keep doing this for a few weeks and really get on the viewers' nerves until he gets unanimously booed by the audience.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

Why I think Jericho's returned sucked http://a-listsports.blogspot.com/2012/01/reason-to-why-jerichos-returned-sucked.html


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller (Oct 28, 2007)

I love Jericho and everything, but the real question is: what has just 'begun' exactly? It's really interesting actually, most of us speculated a shocking moment/revelation to happen, yet what we seem to be getting is the beginning of what the real "It begins" thing actually is. At the moment it looks like the heel turn for Jericho is what's beginning to happen, but I think week by week after more silence and random pandering to the crowd, he's gonna do something completely different. I don't really know what it is, but the beginning of his personal journey to shake up the WWE in 'Jericho terms'. Maybe he will shake things up, and before he does it, he'll mention how Punk isn't going nowhere with his quest for change? Maybe he'll say Punks a hypocrite who said he was gonna leave and walk out and disgrace Vince but is back now, but basically a bearded, tattooed Cena? Then from there try something that will either change the WWE or kill it.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

You know what should have been better, he should have ended it ! Jericho should have ended Raw that way.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

AZtheLegendKiller said:


> I love Jericho and everything, but the real question is: what has just 'begun' exactly? It's really interesting actually, most of us speculated a shocking moment/revelation to happen, yet what we seem to be getting is the beginning of what the real "It begins" thing actually is. At the moment it looks like the heel turn for Jericho is what's beginning to happen, but I think week by week after more silence and random pandering to the crowd, he's gonna do something completely different. *I don't really know what it is, but the beginning of his personal journey to shake up the WWE in 'Jericho terms'. Maybe he will shake things up, and before he does it, he'll mention how Punk isn't going nowhere with his quest for change? Maybe he'll say Punks a hypocrite who said he was gonna leave and walk out and disgrace Vince but is back now, but basically a bearded, tattooed Cena? Then from there try something that will either change the WWE or kill it.*




Very interesting theory. Perhaps the 'end of the world as we know it' is actually Jericho's personal quest to 'kill' the current WWE product and to try and restore it to its former glory and what the WWE world used to be like. Defintely think he is going to target Punk and label him a hypocrite, claim he is full of shit etc.


----------



## x-angel (Mar 19, 2011)

I have NO f-ng clue what that was with jericho's return, but it was nothing liek the whole big build up with the promos. 
Having Jericho come out there wearing a jacket like the Riddler from Batman Forever, and prance around like a cheerleader from the movie "Bring it On" was just horrible..

Not to even mention: What the f--k point is there to bringing Jericho back? Did "Fozzy" just not make it? This is just going to bury the younger talent.


----------



## GJGoltz (Jan 3, 2012)

After seeing the video on WWE.com of Jericho backstage before/after his return, I'm starting to believe more and more that it's some kind of mind control angle.

What I would love to see is something akin to The Manchurian Candidate, the "she" trying to plant someone at the top to over throw the "powers that be".

Think about it, (obviously kayfabe), maybe Jericho doesn't even realize he's back, his previous tweets were real. His return and upcoming storyline could also mirror the It Begins promos, where he remains silent for a period of time, then when prompted, finally speaks. 

Again, how cool would it be if he didn't even _realize_ he had signed back on at WWE? Some of his facial expressions in the backstage videos almost look like he's nervous, incoherent, etc. 

It has the feel of something deeper then just trolling.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm glad other felt the same way I did. 

I felt like I got excited for nothing.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Yankees4Life said:


> I'm glad other felt the same way I did.
> 
> I felt like I got excited for nothing.


That's the point. That's exactly what Jericho wants.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I don't think the promos had any meaning, they were to hype you up for something big only for Jericho to come out and troll everyone. If he keeps doing stuff like this hes going to get major heat, I was legit pissed until I figured out what he was doing.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Yankees4Life said:


> Why I think Jericho's returned sucked http://a-listsports.blogspot.com/2012/01/reason-to-why-jerichos-returned-sucked.html


*"but this was WORST than the 2-21-11 promos"*

You are a cretin. Learn to use the English language.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

holycityzoo said:


> Greatest promo ever.
> 
> Better than Punk's
> Better than Austin 3:16
> Better than ever Ric Flair promo


You are out of your crack smoking mind.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

OnTheMoney said:


> That's the point. That's exactly what Jericho wants.


But with the WWE track record, we never get nothing.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

Dyl said:


> *"but this was WORST than the 2-21-11 promos"*
> 
> You are a cretin. Learn to use the English language.


Excuse me ? What did I spell work ?


----------



## ChrisBooth83 (Jun 15, 2010)

Have to admit watching it the first time i was sat thinking 'what the fuck am i watching' but looking back i liked it, it was something different. Sure it may have gone on a little long, but it's got me wanting to watch next week to see what happens next, which has to be a good thing right?


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

ChrisBooth83 said:


> Have to admit watching it the first time i was sat thinking 'what the fuck am i watching' but looking back i liked it, it was something different. Sure it may have gone on a little long, but it's got me wanting to watch next week to see what happens next, which has to be a good thing right?


Absolutely. Those were the exact intentions of Jericho returning the way he did. Admittedly, I would have loved seeing him cut a promo, but his actions only leave me wondering what will happen next and make me want to tune in next week even more.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

Jericho should have ended Raw, with that. That would have been a lot more intriguing. And, Raw should have been half decent.


----------



## zigglesXe (Dec 13, 2011)

Hearing that music hit...reminded me why I watch Raw and Smackdown, for moments like that after waiting forever. If he does the same thing next week or does something where he just leaves the crowd hanging and wanting more from him, he'll be an even better heel than he was when he left. Can't wait to see what happens next week.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

I think he will do it for at least a week or two more... no way did that build up enough boos.. maybe next week he'll just come out in a suit and sit in the playing to a different character he has played... lol it'd be amazing if he did commentary and didn't say a word.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Yankees4Life said:


> Excuse me ? What did I spell work ?


Irony?


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

MondayNightJericho said:


> I think he will do it for at least a week or two more... no way did that build up enough boos.. maybe next week he'll just come out in a suit and sit in the playing to a different character he has played... lol *it'd be amazing if he did commentary and didn't say a word*.


:lmao "We're joined by the one and only Chris Jericho on commentary" *Silence*


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Finally, the best has come back to the wwe !


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

MondayNightJericho said:


> I think he will do it for at least a week or two more... no way did that build up enough boos.. maybe next week he'll just come out in a suit and sit in the playing to a different character he has played... lol it'd be amazing if he did commentary and didn't say a word.


I was reading on another site and someone said they would have loved his return even more if he grabbed King or Cole's headsets and pretended to start talking into them, followed by him doing some air guitar. The first part of that is eh, but the thought of him doing some air guitar combined with how over the top he was with everything else, had me laughing my ass off more than I did once I realized what he was doing on Monday night.

And to everyone that didn't like it: you are the reason we can't have this kind of greatness on a weekly basis, good job. Probably enjoy Cole burying the talent every week too.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

dgeneration-nexus said:


> :lmao "We're joined by the one and only Chris Jericho on commentary" *Silence*


Silence > Lawler's commentary


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Lastier said:


> Silence > Lawler's commentary


I second that.

I really can't see what Lawler is even doing half of the time. Everything he says is so irrelevant that and even old fashioned that I would go with silence most of the time. 

If silence was a real person I would hire it to replace Lawler.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> I second that.
> 
> I really can't see what Lawler is even doing half of the time. Everything he says is so irrelevant that and even old fashioned that I would go with silence most of the time.
> 
> *If silence was a real person I would hire it to replace Lawler.*


:lmao


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole has gone far to much into his ego, to much so for an announcer. He doesn't even talk about matches any longer. Lawler just babbles and has the perverted giggle. Bah I'm near mutting my tv. I wish watching WWE was like playing MW3. Just mute whoever the hell you want individually


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

At least we have less Booker T.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Watch the promo and saying the entire angle of Jericho's return sucking is like watching one HP movie and saying the entire series sucked. No wonder the WWE has gone to crap... The same folk who are supposed to be the fans who remained after the WWE's golden age are no better than children, who only seek to have story lines resolved instantly. No wonder the WWE no longer wastes anytime with character development.. especially since not even the "mature" ones among us want to see a story played out fully...

The Rock had this massive return, amazing promo, gave us all what we wanted right away.. came back a few times after doing, each time giving us exactly what we wanted yet we all became less and less satisfied. Stop acting like children, just because you didn't get what you wanted doesn't mean the promo sucked especially since, it was a new way to reach an objective that clearly worked.. 

And to those of you who feels that their time was wasted.. Really? You watch this program week in-week out of for atleast 2 hours on a Monday and you really thought that you were using your time usefully? Atleast be happy for once that you finally got something you did not expect instead of the usual, slam, slam, you cant see me-5 knuckle to the air above head, fireman's carry..

I have a question to anyone who hated this promo.. Do you know what's gonna happen next/what it will lead up to?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

dgeneration-nexus said:


> :lmao "We're joined by the one and only Chris Jericho on commentary" *Silence*


One of the funniest things I've read on here in a long time.


----------



## ...www (Jan 7, 2012)

good


----------



## Miccoli#10 (Jan 7, 2012)

Live i was pissed of with jericho's return, but after a good and short night, i watch the segment again, and i saw how genius this man is, he got me !!!!

Sorry for my english if sometimes doesn't sound good.


----------



## westie420uk (Jun 10, 2009)

I thought it was amazing, then it went down hill a bit when he dropped the mic, then it started to piss me off when he didnt say anything & by the time he went back stage i thought it was shit.But after watching it again i thought it was great the way he did it. Is he a hell, face or tweener? Who is the girl in the clip? So many questions!!! I hope the WWE dont drop the bal with his return. I`ve not been this hyped since the Rock returned, though that fizzled out.

Below is a link to a october 2011 interview with Y2J in the Daily Star newspaper where he says he will only return if its interesting & will protect his legacy. He also says a match against the Undertaker at WM is the holy grail for a wrestler.

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/posts/view/215658/Chris-Jericho-back-for-UK-tour/


----------

